# C.Hills 2nd time lucky journal.



## C.Hill

Appropriate title I think lol

Thought I'd start a journal to track progress and diet as I need a bit of focus again.

The last few months I Seemed to had lost the drive for it, just really tired all the time. I have been running accutane for the last few months and it makes me feel pretty rundown some days.

The last week though I've got the drive back, had an excellent week training and eating, plus I can squat again! 

Wanna keep it as bullshít free as possible please guys, just help and advice and that...

Pics will be up soon as.

Stats-

5'll

190lb

Bf% ?? been lenient with the diet lately lol

Goals-

Build some nice muscle obviously.

Start cardio again.

Start training arms and core again.

Deadlift 250kg, bench 140kg, ohp 100kg and get my squat back up!


----------



## Fatstuff

.


----------



## C.Hill

NUTRITION

MEAL 1- 100g Oats, 5 egg whites(166g), 40g whey, banana.

MEAL 2- 200g chicken, broccoli .

MEAL 3- 200g turkey, 300g sweet potato, broccoli.

MEAL 4- 5 eggs, half tin baked beans, bbw mass shake.

MEAL 5- Pwo shake.

MEAL 6- 200g Chicken/turkey/ beef, 300g White potatoes, green beans.

MEAL 7- 400ml milk, mp cookie.

MEAL 8- 30g Casein, 2xtbls walnut oil.

100g oats

360kcals/11g p/60g c/8g f

5 egg whites

83kcals/17g p/1.5g c/0g c

2 scoops whey

236kcals/44g p/10g c/3g c

banana

121kcals/1.5g p/31g c/0.5g f

TOTAL

800kcals/73g p/81.5g c/11g f

200g chicken

270kcals/56g p/0g c/4g f

80g broccoli

30kcals/2.5g p/1.8g c/0.5g f

TOTAL

300kcals/58g p/1.8g c/4g f

200g turkey

293kcals/67g p/0 c/1g f

300g Baked sweet potato

270kcals/6g p/63g c/0g f

80g broccoli

30kcals/2.5g p/1.8g c/0.5g f

TOTAL

593kcals/75.5g p/65g c/1.5g f

5 eggs

450kcals/37.5g p/0g c/25g f

1/2 tin baked beans

185kcals/9g p/30g c/1g f

TOTAL

635kcals/46.5g p/30g c/26g f

*Bbw premium mass

284kcals/27g p/33g c/8g f

Pwo shake

2 scoops whey

236kcals/44g p/10g c/3g c

*80g dextrose

209kcals/0g p/72.5g c/0g f

TOTAL

445kcals/44g p/82.5g c/3g f

Chicken/turkey/beef/steak

280kcals/50g p/-g c/-g f

*300g white Potatoes

216kcals/0g p/45g c/0g f

80g broccoli

30kcals/2.5g p/1.8g c/0.5g f

TOTAL

526kcals/52.5g p/46.8g c/0.5g f

Mp cookie

317kcal/37g p/19g c/9g f

400ml full fat milk

260kcals/14g p/19g c/14g f

TOTAL

577kcals/51g p/38g c/23g f

1 scoop Casein

111kcals/23.5g p/2.6g c/1.8g f

2x Tbls walnut oil

270kcals/0p/0c/28g f

TOTAL

381kcals/23.5g p/2.6g c/29.8g f

DAILY TOTAL

4541kcals

456.5g protein

381g carbs

107g fat

*DAILY TOTAL(non-workout days)

3848kcals

429.5g protein

231g carbs

99g fat


----------



## Fatstuff

C - solid fcukin diet, good lifts - im subbed, u got this thing on lockdown


----------



## Mr_Morocco

those macro's should help you gain definatley, you taking any aas?


----------



## eezy1

goodluck mate. and i agree about the BS filling all these journals of late

i wanna see diets n routines in detail =]


----------



## C.Hill

TRAINING

Mon- Rest

Tues- Shoulders, biceps

Wed- Legs, core

Thurs- Rest

Fri- Chest, tri

Sat- Back

Sun-Rest

SHOULDERS/ BICEPS

Push press 3x5

Seated bb press 4x10-12

Side raise 3x10 12

Db shrug 4x15

Bb curl 3x6

Vertical ez preacher 4x15

LEGS/ CORE

Squat 3x6

Calf raises 4xfailure

Front squat/leg press 3x12-15

Db lunges 3x12

Extensions 3x15

Russian twists 4xfailure

Roman chair crunches x100 in however many sets it takes.

CHEST/ TRICEPS

Bb bench 2x5, 3x10

Dips 3xfailure

flys 2x12

Incline iso M press 2x15 25

OH cable extension 4x8-10

V pushdown 4x12-15

BACK

Deadlift 3x5, 1x10

Wg pullups 2xfailure

Rear raises 2x10, 2x15

Cg pulldown 3x12


----------



## mark44

Nice mate, will keep an eye on this!

Good luck!


----------



## C.Hill

Cycle starting Monday-

750mg test e

200mg test p

400mg npp

100mg oxys

75mcg t3 2 on 2 off.

Adex 0.5mg eod

Hcg 1000iu e5d.

Last cycle till Xmas time as I'm getting married so thought I'd make it juicy with a solid diet.

Advice on tweaking diet/training/aas welcome, constructive though.


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> C - solid fcukin diet, good lifts - im subbed, u got this thing on lockdown





Afghan said:


> those macro's should help you gain definatley, you taking any aas?





eezy1 said:


> goodluck mate. and i agree about the BS filling all these journals of late
> 
> i wanna see diets n routines in detail =]


Cheers lads! All above^


----------



## Mr_Morocco

C.Hill said:


> Cycle starting Monday-
> 
> 750mg test e
> 
> 200mg test p
> 
> 400mg npp
> 
> 100mg oxys
> 
> 75mcg t3 2 on 2 off.
> 
> Adex 0.5mg eod
> 
> Hcg 1000iu e5d.
> 
> Last cycle till Xmas time as I'm getting married so thought I'd make it juicy with a solid diet.
> 
> Advice on tweaking diet/training/aas welcome, constructive though.


you'll gain well with that diet, no need to 2day on 2 day off the t3 though you can run it everyday


----------



## C.Hill

Afghan said:


> you'll gain well with that diet, no need to 2day on 2 day off the t3 though you can run it everyday


Yeah last time I ran it I ran it 6 weeks straight, been listening to aus and due to half life makes sense to run it 2on2off, little experiment lol


----------



## tyramhall

Looks good pal. Good luck!


----------



## C.Hill

Meal one down the hatch already, along with 50mg oxys, mv, 1g vit c and 75mcg t3.

Training at a different gym with a few mates today so looking forward to it.

Plus it's deadlift day! Hoping for a 195 without straps gloves or belt, pb with straps was 230kg ages ago, had to stop them for a few months and have recently decided to start again without gloves or straps to build my girly grip up lol I will pull 250 without straps!!!!! I will get there!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Tell me how you get on with those oxys chris, if you get any sore nipples and big water retention.


----------



## GreedyBen

In. Good lifts and all nicely layed out! Best of luck mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Sean91 said:


> Tell me how you get on with those oxys chris, if you get any sore nipples and big water retention.


Will keep everything updated here mate, I'm looking forward to it!



GreedyBen said:


> In. Good lifts and all nicely layed out! Best of luck mate!


Cheers mate good to have you in, appreciate it.


----------



## glennb1980

subbed my told china tea pot!!!!

aint been abouts for awhile but thas back!!

dcecent diet and training ther bro


----------



## J.Smith

Subbed mate.

Very similar cycle to what im running.

My cals are pretty similar to yours to...im about 3500 on non workout days and 4000on workout days.


----------



## Fatstuff

so whats on the menu for today c?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> so whats on the menu for today c?


Menu for today-

Oats egg whites whey blueberries.

Sweet potato chicken green beans.

TRAIN.

Pwo shake.

White rice tuna tomato.

CHEAT MEAL!! woop! Probs fish and chips lol


----------



## C.Hill

glennb1980 said:


> subbed my told china tea pot!!!!
> 
> aint been abouts for awhile but thas back!!
> 
> dcecent diet and training ther bro


Nice to see you sir! Thanks.



J.Smith said:


> Subbed mate.
> 
> Very similar cycle to what im running.
> 
> My cals are pretty similar to yours to...im about 3500 on non workout days and 4000on workout days.


Cheers, yeah the foods going down nicely, hopefully bump it up more in a few weeks!


----------



## Fatstuff

cheat meal nice, i had a 'healthy' cheat meal last night, from the chippy, chicken tikka pieces and lamb pieces in a pitta, i got my own chili sauce (mrs works in chippy) so i can control how much i use


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> cheat meal nice, i had a 'healthy' cheat meal last night, from the chippy, chicken tikka pieces and lamb pieces in a pitta, i got my own chili sauce (mrs works in chippy) so i can control how much i use


Mmmmm that sounds good mate, reckon your mrs can get me a discount on my cheat meal tonight then? As there's usually ALOT of battered fish lol


----------



## Fatstuff

its disgraceful mate, she usually works till close and brings back loads of leftover fish, chicken, sausages - the dog usually gets about 8 battered sausages a week, i have to make sure i have eaten before she gets in otherwise its too tempting!!


----------



## C.Hill

Lucky dog! Lol yeah bet that's very tempting. How's your training going? What's your current goal?


----------



## C.Hill

BACK SESSION.

Warmup.

DEADLIFT

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x5

190x1

.Straps.

200x5

210x2

220kgx1

WG PULLUPS

10

8

8

V-GRIP PULLDOWN

40x15

60x12

70x8,8

REAR FLYS

7.5x15

12.5x15

15x15

Sorted.

Disappointed with deadlifts today, wanted 195kg with no straps but grip wernt having none of it. Sweaty hands plus a cold bb don't help lol chalk next time!

Food time!!


----------



## flinty90

any actual chance of some updated pictures ?? or you still going to be w4nking that picture n your avi off even though its 2 years old ???

im sure you must have made massive progress in 2 years mate with all ther training you have been doing etc etc ?

come on lets see ya now, up to date


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> any actual chance of some updated pictures ?? or you still going to be w4nking that picture n your avi off even though its 2 years old ???
> 
> im sure you must have made massive progress in 2 years mate with all ther training you have been doing etc etc ?
> 
> come on lets see ya now, up to date


2 years? No it was about 6 months ago lol and yeah I have made some good gains in 6 months.

I'll get one up asap.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> 2 years? No it was about 6 months ago lol and yeah I have made some good gains in 6 months.
> 
> I'll get one up asap.


im sure you told us longer than that in anither thread but hey ho.. get up a recent pic and i will give power reps to you !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> im sure you told us longer than that in anither thread but hey ho.. get up a recent pic and i will give power reps to you !!!


Just done some finger calculations and it was 8 months ago lol yeah I thought it was years old that avi(only been here over a year lol)

I'll warn ya though it's not pretty, tren spots got me bad!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Just done some finger calculations and it was 8 months ago lol yeah I thought it was years old that avi(only been here over a year lol)
> 
> I'll warn ya though it's not pretty, tren spots got me bad!


i dont care about fcukin spots mate i want to see muscle ... you have seen my fcukin fat cnut pictures , spots aint got sh1t on that bro !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> i dont care about fcukin spots mate i want to see muscle ... you have seen my fcukin fat cnut pictures , spots aint got sh1t on that bro !!!


Yeah I know man, and I know it wasn't easy for you to get a pic up. I'm quite self conscious about them to be honest although theyre nowhere near bad as they used to be. I'll get one up today!


----------



## Nemises

Good luck with the journal.

You runing any thing for acne during cycle?


----------



## flinty90

Nemises said:


> Good luck with the journal.
> 
> You runing any thing for acne during cycle?


i believe he answered that in forst post mate lol !!!


----------



## Nemises

Ow... I know hers been on accutane...

But as he's starting his course Monday, I was wondering if he would be running a low dose through cycle or a high 1 even though running naps.

Or anything else high b5, fish oil etc


----------



## C.Hill

Right pics! Just took a few, was very awkward and I still can't pose for shít!lol I'll get the mrs to take some decent ones later, will get back pics up too.

Excuse the spots though, fúcking tren!!! Nowhere near as bad as it used to be though


----------



## C.Hill

Nemises said:


> Good luck with the journal.
> 
> You runing any thing for acne during cycle?


Cheers mate, yes will continue to run 100mg accutane ed throughout cycle, it's only this last week they've started clearing up!! Woop! I can squat again!!!


----------



## Nemises

I know what it's like mate.... Ugly and painful.

High dose mate, with naps though....


----------



## C.Hill

Nemises said:


> I know what it's like mate.... Ugly and painful.
> 
> High dose mate, with naps though....


Yes mate it was so painful at one point it hurt to wear a tshirt lol

Yeah may bump it to 120mg, will See how it goes!


----------



## flinty90

will be interested to see your back progress later mate...

you look a good shape to be fair mate . not sure as i see a massive difference between avi and recent pics (if im totally honest) but look like your lats could be holding some of that muscle you have packed on , so i will reserve judgement till i see back shots...

good work though mate definitely a nice shape, if you worked in a bit more thickness now and trap size you would have the perfect shape IMO !!!

i do like to see trunk thickness though .. dont like to see wide blokes that turn to side and dissapear if you know what i mean... (not saying thats you ) just my body preference X


----------



## cas

good luck mate, i can see the size difference between your avi and the new photos.

i might have to try for a 6 pack this year, every bugger seems to have them now a days!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> will be interested to see your back progress later mate...
> 
> you look a good shape to be fair mate . not sure as i see a massive difference between avi and recent pics (if im totally honest) but look like your lats could be holding some of that muscle you have packed on , so i will reserve judgement till i see back shots...
> 
> good work though mate definitely a nice shape, if you worked in a bit more thickness now and trap size you would have the perfect shape IMO !!!
> 
> i do like to see trunk thickness though .. dont like to see wide blokes that turn to side and dissapear if you know what i mean... (not saying thats you ) just my body preference X


Cheers mate appreciate it.

Yeah I'll get a back shot up asap, put some nice size on my back in last few months. And yes I need to bring my traps up alot(along with everything else really lol)

I Need to be consistent with cardio though, not too happy with conditioning at the moment.

Really just wanna concentrate on improving strength in the 4 main compounds, shift some nice weight.


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> good luck mate, i can see the size difference between your avi and the new photos.
> 
> i might have to try for a 6 pack this year, every bugger seems to have them now a days!


Thanks.

Yeah it's not as visible as it used to be lol will be after I trim up or the summer lol


----------



## Fatstuff

nice pics m8, shoulders are your best feature imo!! I get a touch of acne off test, will be on deca soon, u reckon low dose accutane may help prevent it getting bad?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> nice pics m8, shoulders are your best feature imo!! I get a touch of acne off test, will be on deca soon, u reckon low dose accutane may help prevent it getting bad?


Yes mate 100%. The stuff works miracles. Try 20mg ed, depending on how severe you get it, should keep it well away.


----------



## Fatstuff

perfect, will do that then, wont get much in the way of sides at that dose hopefully, i got some lying around anyway just in case lol


----------



## C.Hill

Nah you should be fine, may get slightly dry lips at that dose but nothing major. I'll probably run it for ever lol


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Nah you should be fine, may get slightly dry lips at that dose but nothing major. I'll probably run it for ever lol


doesnt it get rid of them permanently eventually anyway?


----------



## Guest

Couple of days late, but good luck!

Subbed.


----------



## C.Hill

Pictures-

Little snap of tomorrows first few meals, looks really exciting!Lol

Normally pour weak gravy over them just to make it easier to chew and swallow, or reggae reggae BBQ sauce mmm!


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> doesnt it get rid of them permanently eventually anyway?


Yeah apparently, will always run it on cycle in future now though.



R0B said:


> Couple of days late, but good luck!
> 
> Subbed.


Better late than never


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Better late than never


True, is that the new AVI Chris? Looking well if so :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

R0B said:


> True, is that the new AVI Chris? Looking well if so :thumb:


yeah he looks nice and lean mate !!!


----------



## VeNuM

Nice one mate, ill be following


----------



## infernal0988

just saw em new pics looking good mate but you got alot of acne on your chest though.


----------



## C.Hill

R0B said:


> True, is that the new AVI Chris? Looking well if so :thumb:


It is indeed sir, cheers, was a quick one this morning especially for flinty lol (take this how you want it)



flinty90 said:


> yeah he looks nice and lean mate !!!


Good lighting mate 



VeNuM said:


> Nice one mate, ill be following


 



infernal0988 said:


> just saw em new pics looking good mate but you got alot of acne on your chest though.


Have I really? Where?


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> It is indeed sir, cheers, was a quick one this morning especially for flinty lol (take this how you want it)
> 
> Good lighting mate
> 
> 
> 
> Have I really? Where?


 :whistling: One big one in the middle :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> :whistling: One big one in the middle :lol:


That's called a belly button mate....


----------



## C.Hill

Early chest session this morning- digging and pushing the lads cars out the snow!!! Lol was mayhem. Strength training does come in handy lol


----------



## C.Hill

Work sent us home early due to heating not working! Woop!

So about to throw an extra cardio session in down the gym.

1.5ml test p in left delt and 2ml t300 in glute. Get it in.


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Work sent us home early due to heating not working! Woop!
> 
> So about to throw an extra cardio session in down the gym.
> 
> 1.5ml test p in left delt and 2ml t300 in glute. Get it in.


Yes get it in!!!

Have a good cardio session


----------



## J.Smith

Still following mate!

Ive switched onto prestige healthcare npp now.


----------



## C.Hill

R0B said:


> Yes get it in!!!
> 
> Have a good cardio session


Was good mate, nice and empty. 20 mins treadmill 20 mins bike. Sorted.

Came back and had a little smoke and managed an extra meal than normal lol tin of tuna toasted with cheese! Get it in.



J.Smith said:


> Still following mate!
> 
> Ive switched onto prestige healthcare npp now.


Ive got 10x1ml amps of alpha pharma nandrorapid npp and a few 10ml vials of prochem 200, think I'm gonna start with alpha pharma and overlap the pc.

Delts hurting a bit more than usual from that prop jab this morning? Hard to raise arm above my head, better ready for tomorrow, gonna beast my delts and traps!


----------



## 1010AD

Looking real good there Chris, glad to see the acne clearing up, will be an interesting one. what weight are you hopping to get to?


----------



## C.Hill

1010AD said:


> Looking real good there Chris, glad to see the acne clearing up, will be an interesting one. what weight are you hopping to get to?


Cheers, yeah it's getting there.

Not too sure on ideal size, 15 stone shredded would look good lol


----------



## jeffj

Good luck with this bro! Followed your last log. Ill be keeping an eye on this


----------



## Nemises

Have you ran npp before?

I ran it about 6 Weeks ago, 600Mg per week and for small spots on my arm. Never usually get it on my arms. Had it bad on back and chest.

Had planned starting 900Mg per week, with tbol and low test, but not sure now due to spots. There no were near as bad, think I have low test cycles to thank for that.


----------



## C.Hill

SENT HOME AGAIN!! Fully paid! Could get used to this lol

That means an earlier session than usual, even though it's not gonna be a very productive one. The pip in my left delt is killing! And it's delts today  super light weights for me. I'll warm it up and see how I get on, what a donut.


----------



## C.Hill

jeffj said:


> Good luck with this bro! Followed your last log. Ill be keeping an eye on this


Cheers bro! 



Nemises said:


> Have you ran npp before?
> 
> I ran it about 6 Weeks ago, 600Mg per week and for small spots on my arm. Never usually get it on my arms. Had it bad on back and chest.
> 
> Had planned starting 900Mg per week, with tbol and low test, but not sure now due to spots. There no were near as bad, think I have low test cycles to thank for that.


No I've never ran it before mate, looking forward to it though!

Ever thought about running accutane throughout cycle, I've said it before and I'll say it again, it really is a miracle pill.


----------



## Mitch.

Looking good mate. Look a lot leaner with the abs.

Will be following along.

Thinking of running accutane as well at small dose (20-40mg) as a prevention as I got a few spots on my back last time.

Good luck with this though.


----------



## C.Hill

Mitch6689 said:


> Looking good mate. Look a lot leaner with the abs.
> 
> Will be following along.
> 
> Thinking of running accutane as well at small dose (20-40mg) as a prevention as I got a few spots on my back last time.
> 
> Good luck with this though.


I've said before it's good lighting! lol! Cheers man.

Yeah it's well worth it mate especially if your acne prone.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking good there mate, subbed in to see how it goes from here. :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

AP npp just checked out as legit on their site so I'm just about to shoot 2ml(200mg) and go training! Enjoy the pics lol


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking good there mate, subbed in to see how it goes from here. :thumbup1:


Top man


----------



## Mitch.

C.Hill said:


> I've said before it's good lighting! lol! Cheers man.
> 
> Yeah it's well worth it mate especially if your acne prone.


Down lighting is a god send to looking good lol. If I'm out I always find down lighting.

Is your accutane prescribed or source?


----------



## Nemises

I did run it through cycle bit only 20Mg eod. May bump it up and run no any ways lol.


----------



## C.Hill

Not the best session, left delt is still hurting. Swollen and red now and very tender, result of donut jabbing. Fúck it better clear up soon.

No pip from 2ml npp so far, will wait for tomorrow.

DELTS/BICEPS

Warmup

Clean and press 40kg x10, 50kgx7 = pain! Stopped there.

Db side raises 10kg 4x15.

Cable side raise 4x12

Db shrug 30kgx20, 40kgx20, 50kg 2x15

Seated db curl 14-16kg 3x12 (very slow and controlled)

Ez curl 40kgx6, 30kgx12, 20kgx15

Preacher ez 20kg 2x12-15 (very slow again).

Not happy at all with that workout. No intensity just lots of awkward pain. Glad it's legs tomorrow to give the shoulder a rest.

On a good note the food had fell down today, easy peasy.


----------



## J.Smith

This Prestige NPP is very smooth mate! Much prefer it to the rohm stuff. Im doing 1ml ed now.


----------



## C.Hill

Mitch6689 said:


> Down lighting is a god send to looking good lol. If I'm out I always find down lighting.
> 
> Is your accutane prescribed or source?


You must spend half your night looking at the lights lol

I self prescribe mate, stocked up on fúcking loads of it!



Nemises said:


> I did run it through cycle bit only 20Mg eod. May bump it up and run no any ways lol.


May aswell mate, run it straight though not eod.


----------



## C.Hill

J.Smith said:


> This Prestige NPP is very smooth mate! Much prefer it to the rohm stuff. Im doing 1ml ed now.


Rhom is 200mg/ml isn't it? Like pc?

I've heard good things about prestige, will be good to see how you get on.

How many times you ran npp? Have you ran tren aswell to compare?


----------



## C.Hill

In fear of an abscess


----------



## Vibora

C.Hill said:


> In fear of an abscess


Dammit. I was just subbing to this thread...don't you ever think of anyone other than yourself?!

Haha, but hopefully not mate. Is the swelling big enough that you can see it in a pic? Delt or quad?


----------



## C.Hill

Vibora said:


> Dammit. I was just subbing to this thread...don't you ever think of anyone other than yourself?!
> 
> Haha, but hopefully not mate. Is the swelling big enough that you can see it in a pic? Delt or quad?


Haha it is a bit selfish I suppose.

Yeah you can see it in a pic, I'll get one up tonight if it's still as bad. Left delt mate, can't raise my arm past halfway lol

And I've got pip in my left butt cheek from 2ml t300 lol ouch! Have to slowly lower myself to sit lol Right cheek isn't hurting from the 2ml AP npp though so that's all good.

Been up since 5.20am feeling really sick, not good, it comes and goes in pulses, I'm blaming the orals, I know this feeling all to well. Shít breakfast too, 40g whey in water with a banana lol terrible but just couldn't eat.

Hopefully I manage my other meals before a leg session!


----------



## flinty90

what are you like mate !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> what are you like mate !!!


I know mate, not the best start lol


----------



## C.Hill

Terrible days eating. Feel like shít.

Meal 1- 40g whey, banana, meds.

Meal 2- 5 eggs, half tin beans.

Meal 3- probably about 100g sweet potato and 50g chicken lol I just couldn't eat!

Meal 4- bbw mass shake

Meal 5- 2 slices burgens soya linseed bread, tin baked beans.

I JUST CANT EAT!! it's so frustrating! I can normally force feed but my body ain't having none of it today!!!

So disappointed, just wanna bang the kcals down! Feeling very tired and drained also, think it's working in the cold that's done it, just feel really run down.


----------



## Rick89

sorry to hear about loss of appetite mate

some am cardio maybe or ghrp6??

good luck will follow this


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> sorry to hear about loss of appetite mate
> 
> some am cardio maybe or ghrp6??
> 
> good luck will follow this


Mate are you mad? am cardio in this weather? No way pedro!!

Just feels like everytime I put the food in my mouth my throat closes up lol I still need to make cardio a regular thing so once I get that going it should help.

I've got a few vials of ghrp6/2 and mod grf1 lying around so will give them ago, just got another box of slin pins too so better put them to good use


----------



## C.Hill

Legs.

Seated calf raises

4x15

Squats

Bar x lots

60x12

80x12

90x12

100x13

Iso quad extension

25x15(each leg)

40x6

30x12

Kept it higher reps tonight, was only a short session too. Still slowly introducing squats, will slap a few more plates on soon and get some pb's!

Shoulders better today. Can touch it without crying now lol

Libido is very high at the moment, the mrs is getting sore lol

Decided to lower kcals for a few days and I feel better already, more energised.

Diet today-

50g oats, 40g whey, tbls walnut oil.

Chicken and bacon sandwich.

400g sweet potato, tin baked beans.

Bbw mass shake, mp cookie(convenience at work)

Training

Pwo shake

2 fat old lamb chops, mixed veg.


----------



## flinty90

glad shoulder is going down mate, also good to see your squats going up ... whats best you have squatted mate ???


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> glad shoulder is going down mate, also good to see your squats going up ... whats best you have squatted mate ???


Best I've squatted is 155kg x4.

Wanna reach that again, shouldn't take too long. I'll give it a few more weeks of higher reps 12-15 to pump them back into action, then I'll go for some lower reps.

Training chest tomorrow! I May be being a girl but I've recently started barbell benching as opposed to dumbbell, and do you or anyone else find it hurts there wrists after a few heavyish sets? I've tried different widths but it don't seem to make a difference? It's not a major issue just annoying lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Best I've squatted is 155kg x4.
> 
> Wanna reach that again, shouldn't take too long. I'll give it a few more weeks of higher reps 12-15 to pump them back into action, then I'll go for some lower reps.
> 
> Training chest tomorrow! I May be being a girl but I've recently started barbell benching as opposed to dumbbell, and do you or anyone else find it hurts there wrists after a few heavyish sets? I've tried different widths but it don't seem to make a difference? It's not a major issue just annoying lol


hurt wrists using barbell ??? it may be cos your not used to the angle mate... as a db you can twist to suit your natural position, i dont find it with a BB mate but i find DB's definitely hurt my wrist and shoulders sometimes !!

155 kg is a nice working weight mate ...


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Best I've squatted is 155kg x4.
> 
> Wanna reach that again, shouldn't take too long. I'll give it a few more weeks of higher reps 12-15 to pump them back into action, then I'll go for some lower reps.
> 
> Training chest tomorrow! I May be being a girl but I've recently started barbell benching as opposed to dumbbell, and do you or anyone else find it hurts there wrists after a few heavyish sets? I've tried different widths but it don't seem to make a difference? It's not a major issue just annoying lol


Keep your wrists straight mate, too many people let the weight of the bar bend their hands back so your hand is at 90 degrees to your forearm. The body doesn't like it as there are a lot of nerves and other stuff (technical term) running through there which get mashed up when we put a heavy load on a bent joint like that.

I had to change fomr this style to straight wrist on mil press as was getting an RSI type pain down the back of my hands. You can't go as heavy to start with and your grip needs to be stronger this way but in the long run it prevents injury and you will lift heavier as you are stronger with the wrist straight and all the power travelling in a straight line through to the bar.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Just caught up, bit late!! Hope 2nd goes better than 1st. Good luck.


----------



## NorthernSoul

I can't do barbell either, dumbells only for me!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hurt wrists using barbell ??? it may be cos your not used to the angle mate... as a db you can twist to suit your natural position, i dont find it with a BB mate but i find DB's definitely hurt my wrist and shoulders sometimes !!
> 
> 155 kg is a nice working weight mate ...


Yeah im gonna have to make some adjustments, might be I'm not used to it like you said, haven't benched for months.

Yeah its ok, needs to go up considerably though lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Keep your wrists straight mate, too many people let the weight of the bar bend their hands back so your hand is at 90 degrees to your forearm. The body doesn't like it as there are a lot of nerves and other stuff (technical term) running through there which get mashed up when we put a heavy load on a bent joint like that.
> 
> I had to change fomr this style to straight wrist on mil press as was getting an RSI type pain down the back of my hands. You can't go as heavy to start with and your grip needs to be stronger this way but in the long run it prevents injury and you will lift heavier as you are stronger with the wrist straight and all the power travelling in a straight line through to the bar.


Ok mate I'll check if my hands are bending back, will lower the weight for a few weeks and pump some reps out and work on form.

Yes! I Also have this problem with bb milli press! Soon as I hit 70kg it starts to hurt.

Nice technical term there


----------



## C.Hill

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Just caught up, bit late!! Hope 2nd goes better than 1st. Good luck.


Hey mate, thanks. Yeah last one was a fúckup from the start lol



Sean91 said:


> I can't do barbell either, dumbells only for me!


Yeah I love db pressing but have decided I wanna be able to bench 140kg, 3 plates a side look sick lol gotta get it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Ok mate I'll check if my hands are bending back, will lower the weight for a few weeks and pump some reps out and work on form.
> 
> Yes! I Also have this problem with bb milli press! Soon as I hit 70kg it starts to hurt.
> 
> Nice technical term there


Give it a go, makes a big difference IME. Chalk up as it's harder to grip bar to start with but you get used to it and it feels better after a few sets.


----------



## C.Hill

So all the pressure is basically between your thumb and index finger?


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> So all the pressure is basically between your thumb and index finger?


in line with your wrist mate


----------



## Mingster

Sometimes you've just got to bench lol. I can virtually guarantee that you're doing what GB suggests and are letting your wrists twist too far back when pressing mate. Got to keep them fixed and as upright as possible and push through the ball of the thumb. IMO the key to boosting your bench is to drop all assistance work to a minimum and focus on your form. That, and get as angry as possible just before your lifts

Good luck.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Won't wrist wraps prevent your wrist from bending back too far?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> in line with your wrist mate


Right i see. Will try it out tomorrow.



Mingster said:


> Sometimes you've just got to bench lol..


Yup. That'll do me

By the time I'm done with bench, assistance exercises are only short usually, normally too fúcked.lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> So all the pressure is basically between your thumb and index finger?


not quite, the bar needs to lay across your hand but not across where your fingers meet you palm that too high up. Needs to come down so its resting on the ball of your thumb as Ming said and the pad on the opposite side of your palm. I then find the pressure goes through the ball of my thumb and the pad on the other side and not through where my fingers meet the palm.

Probably making a very simple thing sound really complicated, could show you in 2 seconds but just tried to find a picture of google and failed!


----------



## C.Hill

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Won't wrist wraps prevent your wrist from bending back too far?


I was thinking of using these tomorrow, got some maximuscle ones of a mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Won't wrist wraps prevent your wrist from bending back too far?


Yes but they won't help you strengthen your wrists, I'd save them for the heaviest set but not the others.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> not quite, the bar needs to lay across your hand but not across where your fingers meet you palm that too high up. Needs to come down so its resting on the ball of your thumb as Ming said and the pad on the opposite side of your palm. I then find the pressure goes through the ball of my thumb and the pad on the other side and not through where my fingers meet the palm.
> 
> Probably making a very simple thing sound really complicated, could show you in 2 seconds but just tried to find a picture of google and failed!


Haha cheers man appreciate it, reps.

Yeah I tried googling too but nothing lol you explained it perfect there^ I'll work on form and report back


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Haha cheers man appreciate it, reps.
> 
> Yeah I tried googling too but nothing lol you explained it perfect there^ I'll work on form and report back


Happy to help mate, let us know if it works :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL get a bar, load it with 60kg and move it around until u feel most comfortable. I think your overcomplicating things


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> LOL get a bar, load it with 60kg and move it around until u feel most comfortable. I think your overcomplicating things


Agreed  lol


----------



## Mingster

When viewed from the side the bar should be directly in line with your forearm. You are resting the bar as low on your hand as you can possibly manage. This is why people find they can press more with a suicide grip, though I think people who use that grip are half wits....lol


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> LOL get a bar, load it with 60kg and move it around until u feel most comfortable. I think your overcomplicating things


And I can't bench 60!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> When viewed from the side the bar should be directly in line with your forearm. You are resting the bar as low on your hand as you can possibly manage. This is why people find they can press more with a suicide grip, though I think people who use that grip are half wits....lol


Yeah i understand, cheers.

Fúck using a suicide grip! it is comfortable I find but the risk outweighs the benefit for me. Leave that for the wallybrains......just for you


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> And I can't bench 60!!!


lol, i thought this was a serious journal :rolleye:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

C.Hill said:


> Yeah i understand, cheers.
> 
> Fúck using a suicide grip! it is comfortable I find but the risk outweighs the benefit for me. Leave that for the wallybrains......just for you


Bench on a smith machine with suicide grips?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> lol, i thought this was a serious journal :rolleye:


It is, it's really really serious. Don't roll them eyes at me!



BodyBuilding101 said:


> Bench on a smith machine with suicide grips?


It's a good idea mate just don't like the fixed position it puts you in. Find smiths uncomfortable, don't use them for anything really, maybe shrugs if bb's are taken.


----------



## Brutal1

Lookin good in them pics mate, Spots are crazy, on tren the spots I got were on my head, now left with holes and scares, not good when im going bald.

Good training going on here too mate, subbed keep up the good work


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> Lookin good in them pics mate, Spots are crazy, on tren the spots I got were on my head, now left with holes and scares, not good when im going bald.
> 
> Good training going on here too mate, subbed keep up the good work


On your head? Shít man that's bad!

Yeah I'll try mate, feeling pretty rundown lately.

On another note, had a white knuckle ride jabbing 3ml (2ml npp,1ml prop) in my quad earlier! Using 5ml barrels and it was so hard to push down, it took ages. And that was with blues, gonna have to get the greens out I think.?


----------



## Fatstuff

U had a White knuckle ride? I jabbed 2.5ml test and starting coughing like mad, puked up and went hot and sweaty, had to strip off!! Still got tickle cough now!!!! It's horrible


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> On your head? Shít man that's bad!
> 
> Yeah I'll try mate, feeling pretty rundown lately.
> 
> On another note, had a white knuckle ride jabbing 3ml (2ml npp,1ml prop) in my quad earlier! Using 5ml barrels and it was so hard to push down, it took ages. And that was with blues, gonna have to get the greens out I think.?


You pinning every day on that lot mate?


----------



## Brutal1

C.Hill said:


> On your head? Shít man that's bad!
> 
> Yeah I'll try mate, feeling pretty rundown lately.
> 
> On another note, had a white knuckle ride jabbing 3ml (2ml npp,1ml prop) in my quad earlier! Using 5ml barrels and it was so hard to push down, it took ages. And that was with blues, gonna have to get the greens out I think.?


X2 there mate, Im feeling run down to fcuk, Also lol with the jabbing, I jabbed 2ml of trentest blend, 2ml of eqtest blend and 1ml of tren ace last night in my glute, I also moved up from orange to blues and it took fcukin ages  Thing is my missus was standing watching me and shes a fcukin nurse, She cant sqeeze the barrel though and starts shaking like Michael J Fox, Not a good feeling


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> U had a White knuckle ride? I jabbed 2.5ml test and starting coughing like mad, puked up and went hot and sweaty, had to strip off!! Still got tickle cough now!!!! It's horrible


Haha shít man from test?? Any excuse to strip 

Hope you don't get that again, I've had mild cough from tren a before, nothing severe though.



Ginger Ben said:


> You pinning every day on that lot mate?


No way mate lol i jab 2ml npp and 2ml prop every 3rd day normally, only 1ml prop as I put some in the other day lol


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> X2 there mate, Im feeling run down to fcuk, Also lol with the jabbing, I jabbed 2ml of trentest blend, 2ml of eqtest blend and 1ml of tren ace last night in my glute, I also moved up from orange to blues and it took fcukin ages  Thing is my missus was standing watching me and shes a fcukin nurse, She cant sqeeze the barrel though and starts shaking like Michael J Fox, Not a good feeling


Lethargy is shít man, need a good remedy to combat it. I get plenty of sleep and loads of water etc clean diet, thinking of upping vit c intake, see if that helps, don't want stimulants or anything.

Haha yeah man my mrs jabbed some the other day and it took her ages, like she was mixing a cake with the needle lol had a bit of pip from that!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Decline bench

Bar x ??

60kg x15

60kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x9?

(nice and controlled with these, perfecting form)

Cable X's

4x10-12 (increasing weight each set with very strict form, was a killer)

Weighted dips

BW x???20??

20kg 2x 8-12

Incline machine press

40kg? 2x15

Overhead cable extension

3x 10-12

Tricep pushdown

3x12

1x6

Sorted.

Gym was rammed today hence decline bench(felt weird) and no db pressing  still had a good session though!

It was the first day since Wednesday I've felt ok to go gym! Been fcuking ill with a soppy cold for the last 5 days!

Diet today was-

50g oats, 40g whey, 5 egg whites

200g chicken in a bag Mmmmmm, brocolli.

200g chicken, 280g sweet potato, broccoli.

100g chicken, half tin beans, 4 slices burgenS soya and linseed bread.

Hemo rage.

Train.

Pwo Shake.

The mrs is currently frying up some lovely steak and spuds!

And no wrist pain when benching! Woop!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ TRI'S
> 
> Decline bench
> 
> Bar x ??
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 90kg x12
> 
> 100kg x9?
> 
> (nice and controlled with these, perfecting form)
> 
> Cable X's
> 
> 4x10-12 (increasing weight each set with very strict form, was a killer)
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> BW x???20??
> 
> 20kg 2x 8-12
> 
> Incline machine press
> 
> 40kg? 2x15
> 
> Overhead cable extension
> 
> 3x 10-12
> 
> Tricep pushdown
> 
> 3x12
> 
> 1x6
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Gym was rammed today hence decline bench(felt weird) and no db pressing  still had a good session though!
> 
> It was the first day since Wednesday I've felt ok to go gym! Been fcuking ill with a soppy cold for the last 5 days!
> 
> Diet today was-
> 
> 50g oats, 40g whey, 5 egg whites
> 
> 200g chicken in a bag Mmmmmm, brocolli.
> 
> 200g chicken, 280g sweet potato, broccoli.
> 
> 100g chicken, half tin beans, 4 slices burgenS soya and linseed bread.
> 
> Hemo rage.
> 
> Train.
> 
> Pwo Shake.
> 
> The mrs is currently frying up some lovely steak and spuds!
> 
> *And no wrist pain when benching! Woop! *


Not suprised only benching that much pmsl (jk)

Hows it going then you willy toucher ??? XX


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Not suprised only benching that much pmsl (jk)
> 
> Hows it going then you willy toucher ??? XX


Cnut! I was happy with that lol never been a strong bencher and they were nice reps too, need to get used to decline though was strange.

Can't wait to load 3 plates either side! Need more potatoes and juice!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Cnut! I was happy with that lol never been a strong bencher and they were nice reps too, need to get used to decline though was strange.
> 
> Can't wait to load 3 plates either side! Need more potatoes and juice!


i love banging the 3 plates per side on mate , even though my best is 3 reps, and at minute im only sniffing about 6 reps at 2 and half plates per side, strength is pretty down but not suprising as the cal defecit im on , but im same as you mate really making the reps work for me at the minute rather than weight, and its paying dividends mate..

i was only kidding you know 100 kg is a good working weight bro..

glad things are going well for you and wrists are holding up

i am doing more decline at minute really like how it takes everything away from front delts X


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> i love banging the 3 plates per side on mate , even though my best is 3 reps, and at minute im only sniffing about 6 reps at 2 and half plates per side, strength is pretty down but not suprising as the cal defecit im on , but im same as you mate really making the reps work for me at the minute rather than weight, and its paying dividends mate..
> 
> i was only kidding you know 100 kg is a good working weight bro..
> 
> glad things are going well for you and wrists are holding up
> 
> i am doing more decline at minute really like how it takes everything away from front delts X


3 plates!! One day!

2 and a half for 6 is still fantastic though, you wait till the day you increase kcals mate, your strength will shoot up something rotten!

And I agree with the old saying 'work the muscle, not the weight', my chest is destroyed already from that session!

Yeah I found that with declines too, plus it's less ROM and I find it stretches the chest more than flat or incline.


----------



## Ginger Ben

I only ever do decline bench if I'm using a bar these days. Flat benching can kiss my ar5e as it knackered my shoulders too much. Prob my own fault through poor form I'll admit but I find decline bar mixed with incline DB's does the job nicely. Not trying to be a powerlifter (luckily!) so as far as I'm concerned I don't need to flat bench ever again :thumbup1:

Good session Hilly, nice to see weighted dips in there, they are a belting exercise IMO.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> I only ever do decline bench if I'm using a bar these days. Flat benching can kiss my ar5e as it knackered my shoulders too much. Prob my own fault through poor form I'll admit but I find decline bar mixed with incline DB's does the job nicely. Not trying to be a powerlifter (luckily!) so as far as I'm concerned I don't need to flat bench ever again :thumbup1:
> 
> Good session Hilly, nice to see weighted dips in there, they are a belting exercise IMO.


I think I'm with you there buddy, I enjoy flat benching but just find decline was more comfortable and could engage the chest more. I know Dorian Yates highly advocates decline so that's good enough for me!

Yeah I've just started weighted dips again! Hard work after benching and flys though lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

My last few chest sessions have been

Inc db press (first notch on bench)

Weighted dips

Decline bb

Superset db flys

Superset feet raised press ups

Seems to be working well so far. Sometimes I'll superset dips with machine press that's a fúcker!


----------



## biglbs

That is good work,mind the pin does not pop off the plunger resulting in roid bedroom/bathroom glaze!


----------



## Zangief

C.Hill said:


> On your head? Shít man that's bad!
> 
> Yeah I'll try mate, feeling pretty rundown lately.
> 
> *On another note, had a white knuckle ride jabbing 3ml (2ml npp,1ml prop) in my quad earlier! Using 5ml barrels and it was so hard to push down, it took ages. And that was with blues, gonna have to get the greens out I think*.?


You tired shaking it up before you jab? i used AP prop and i found it was impossible to push down, its down to something in the carrier softening the black plunger and making it harder to push. So i added some sust and shook it up problem solved.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> My last few chest sessions have been
> 
> Inc db press (first notch on bench)
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Decline bb
> 
> Superset db flys
> 
> Superset feet raised press ups
> 
> Seems to be working well so far. Sometimes I'll superset dips with machine press that's a fúcker!


What rep range do you aim for with chest mate?

Supersets burn!!!


----------



## C.Hill

BIGLBS385 said:


> That is good work,mind the pin does not pop off the plunger resulting in roid bedroom/bathroom glaze!





Zangief said:


> You tired shaking it up before you jab? i used AP prop and i found it was impossible to push down, its down to something in the carrier softening the black plunger and making it harder to push. So i added some sust and shook it up problem solved.


I'll give that a go cheers mate!

The Last few jabs I've used greens, no problem now  pushes in so quickly and easily.


----------



## Brutal1

BIGLBS385 said:


> That is good work,mind the pin does not pop off the plunger resulting in roid bedroom/bathroom glaze!


lol mate done that before, with my last 500mg of test e, what a complete cnut i felt


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> lol mate done that before, with my last 500mg of test e, what a complete cnut i felt


Lol my mate did that last week with 2ml test, what a donut!


----------



## cas

Using greens? You crazy [email protected] LOL


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> Using greens? You crazy [email protected] LOL


Lol used it on my delt this morning, dunno what all the fuss is about?

Won't make it a regular with delts due to scar tissue build up but it worked a treat!


----------



## DiggyV

i'm in - subbed.

Good luck buddy, will be dropping in and posting when I can add value. :thumb:


----------



## cas

C.Hill said:


> Lol used it on my delt this morning, dunno what all the fuss is about?
> 
> Won't make it a regular with delts due to scar tissue build up but it worked a treat!


Yeah? I would say I would try it just to see, but I'm to much of a girl! 

This just reminded me I was supposed to jab this morning, thanks man lol


----------



## C.Hill

DiggyV said:


> i'm in - subbed.
> 
> Good luck buddy, will be dropping in and posting when I can add value. :thumb:


Cheers mate good to have you here



cas said:


> Yeah? I would say I would try it just to see, but I'm to much of a girl!
> 
> This just reminded me I was supposed to jab this morning, thanks man lol


Nah no point using them if you got blues or oranges, just couldn't squirt it down with 5ml barrels.

Lol get it in mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> What rep range do you aim for with chest mate?
> 
> Supersets burn!!!


Have a butchers in my journal for Monday as did chest then but I've been doing a lot of pyramiding recently.

For Inc db press I think I did 5 sets, pyramiding weight up and reps down, two sets at top weight then work back down again. Rep range was 6-10

Been doing 10-15 reps per set for most things recently but just this week decided to go a bit heavier so I max out at 10 reps. In a few more weeks I'll take it right down to 4-8 as havent done that for a while then go back up again. I like to keep it different as much as possible.


----------



## C.Hill

YESTERDAYS DIET

Half a protein shake.

Apple.

1 bite of chicken, nibble of broccoli.

1 slice of toast.

Half a sweet potato, few bites of chicken.

Can of coke.

Chicken Kiev, jacket potato.

ABSOLUTELY SHÍTE!

Felt like shít again from the morning I woke up, couldn't even stand the smell of food, was a bad day at work yesterday, just wanted to sleep

Today weren't much better either, although I was eating bigger meals and proper food eg turkey, blueberries etc

It's really píssing me off now, I'm dropping the oxys as of now. See if it makes a difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Can you make a mega shake and get that down you over half an hour or so?

Load of protein, oats, pb, banana, Greek yoghurt etc.

Knock up a 1500kcal shake and get that in you.

Dropping Oxys might help too.


----------



## Brutal1

Oxys are well known for fcukin folks guts up mate so with a bit of luck drop them and youll be back on track, what else you using as far as AAS go??


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Can you make a mega shake and get that down you over half an hour or so?
> 
> Load of protein, oats, pb, banana, Greek yoghurt etc.
> 
> Knock up a 1500kcal shake and get that in you.
> 
> Dropping Oxys might help too.


Yeah I'm gonna do that tomorrow morning, hopefully I can eat again tomorrow, I wanna deadlift so bad!

Was supposed to train back last Saturday, missed so many days!


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> Oxys are well known for fcukin folks guts up mate so with a bit of luck drop them and youll be back on track, what else you using as far as AAS go??


Yeah I hope so mate, dbol does the same to me.

Running test p, test e and npp.


----------



## animal adam

Lookin good in your pic mate, shoulders are awesome.

Have you started jabbing the ghrp6 to try and up your appetite?

**** using greens lol it's like jabbing with a spoon!


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Lookin good in your pic mate, shoulders are awesome.
> 
> Have you started jabbing the ghrp6 to try and up your appetite?
> 
> **** using greens lol it's like jabbing with a spoon!


Cheers mate.

I haven't yet no! Will load a few up now, thanks for reminding me lol

Haha jabbing with a spoon. It's not that bad mate.


----------



## animal adam

Lol il stick with blues and oranges! you tryed rotating the needle when you have pushed half your oil? Tend not to get pip that way and warming it up of course.

Need some back pic aswell Mate


----------



## biglbs

cas said:


> Using greens? You crazy [email protected] LOL


Back in the day fella's we only used greens,blue was for waterbase and poss thinner gear,but never sus/testdepot etc We just screwed em in and then bled!


----------



## DiggyV

BIGLBS385 said:


> Back in the day fella's we only used greens,blue was for waterbase and poss thinner gear,but never sus/testdepot etc We just screwed em in and then bled!


Damned right. Only ever used greens first time around, 20+ years ago. And all pharma gear as well


----------



## 44carl44

Good luck with this mate how did you find running oxys and tane at the same time.the acne is clearing up well.ran a course of tame cleared me up great now always run it on cycle.ran it at 40mg ed with test/deca with no acne running it with tren now and have to run it at 80mg and still get a few spots.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BICEPS

Widegrip pulldowns 2x15

Closegrip pulldowns 3x15

Rear flys 4x12

T-bar rows 3x10

Db conc curls 2x15

Ez curl 3x8

Ez preacher 4x8-15 (dropset)

Sorted.

Well I woke up this morning feeling like a new man! No headache, stomach ache, slept the night through aswell. Feel fantastic, loads of energy, got loads of work done today and have eaten all my food for the day plus an extra mp cookie and a spaghetti bolognese lol

Had a good training session aswell, trained back but couldn't deadlift as the gym was rammed, gutted. Loads of energy and didn't wanna leave. Starting to feel like my old self again, definatly leaving the orals alone in the future I think.


----------



## Fatstuff

good good, nothing beats feeling decent! Started my tane @ 20mg a day, been 3 days now, spot on my nose has appeared lol, im hopin its the tane pushing them out (optimistic?) lol


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Lol il stick with blues and oranges! you tryed rotating the needle when you have pushed half your oil? Tend not to get pip that way and warming it up of course.
> 
> Need some back pic aswell Mate


Never tried twisting the pin no lol I'll give it a go.

Yep back shots will be up shortly. 



BIGLBS385 said:


> Back in the day fella's we only used greens,blue was for waterbase and poss thinner gear,but never sus/testdepot etc We just screwed em in and then bled!


lol it's weird because some jabs I dont even bleed a little bit, others maybe a small drop and that's it? Never had squirting like some people say lol



44carl44 said:


> Good luck with this mate how did you find running oxys and tane at the same time.the acne is clearing up well.ran a course of tame cleared me up great now always run it on cycle.ran it at 40mg ed with test/deca with no acne running it with tren now and have to run it at 80mg and still get a few spots.


Well as said above I've stopped the oxys and feel 10x better after 2 days already!

Yeah I get the odd spot still even at 120mg, it is amazing stuff though.


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> good good, nothing beats feeling decent! Started my tane @ 20mg a day, been 3 days now, spot on my nose has appeared lol, im hopin its the tane pushing them out (optimistic?) lol


Yep it's an excellent feeling! Especially being able to stuff my face with chicken and turkey again!

Lol bit early I think, but I got breakout on my back after a few weeks on tane, was pretty bad but went down literally overnight a few weeks later.


----------



## 44carl44

Fatstuff said:


> good good, nothing beats feeling decent! Started my tane @ 20mg a day, been 3 days now, spot on my nose has appeared lol, im hopin its the tane pushing them out (optimistic?) lol


tane will break you out for the first few weeks mate then when your lips start to get dry thats when its kicking in.


----------



## Fatstuff

my lips are dry from time to time anyway because i work outside, but they feel dry now (prob not the tane)


----------



## C.Hill

Best tip I've been given is to cover your lips in Vaseline every night before bed, works a treat!


----------



## Fatstuff

vaseline is better than anything for dry or chapped lips


----------



## C.Hill

SHOULDERS/ TRAPS

Seated db shoulder press

14kg x15

24kgx 15

34kgx 12

40kgx 10

Seated db side raise

10kg x15

12kg x15

16kg x10

16kg x9

Seated machine press

50kg x12x12x12

Cable front raises

???? 4x12 (ouch!)

Bb shrug

60kg x15

100kgx 15

120kg x12

140kg x8

STRAPS

140kg x12

160kg x10

Db shrug

50kg 4x15-20

Was an excellent session, really slowed the reps down and made them count, was painful.

Diet today-

40g whey, 15g dextrose.

4 poached eggs, 3 slices seeded toast, blueberries, supps.

Pwo shake

Jacket spud, cheese, tin baked beans.


----------



## Fatstuff

nice session mate, been on the tane for almost a week now lol, my lips are fcuked, at least i know its real - only been on 20mg as well, had a lil nose bleed when picking my nose the other day as well


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> nice session mate, been on the tane for almost a week now lol, my lips are fcuked, at least i know its real - only been on 20mg as well, had a lil nose bleed when picking my nose the other day as well


Lol it's amazing stuff ain't it lol I keep forgetting to take my lunchtime dose! Juicy ones keep popping up on my back lol still made mad progress from where I was though!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Lol it's amazing stuff ain't it lol I keep forgetting to take my lunchtime dose! Juicy ones keep popping up on my back lol still made mad progress from where I was though!


im hoping that i can stick on 20mg, i know its cheap but these things keep adding up the more i take, i will be going on peptides soon as well haha, its not a cheap game


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> im hoping that i can stick on 20mg, i know its cheap but these things keep adding up the more i take, i will be going on peptides soon as well haha, its not a cheap game


Lol peps are not cheap, especially if you want decent gear.

You using up or adc for tane or another naughty one?


----------



## Fatstuff

hp lol - my whole face has gone a bit dry and flaky as well, all this off 20mg at least i know there stuffs legit


----------



## C.Hill

YES! Back to my old self again, Fcuk the orals! Been banging the food down today!

75g oats, 40g whey, 5 egg whites, apple.

250g chicken, broccoli.

200g chicken, 450g sweet potato, broccoli

4 seeded wholemeal rolls, cheese, cucumber, apple.

2 McDs cheeseburgers lol was starving walking home had to make a stop.

400ml ff milk, 40g whey

Now waiting for the mrs to start cooking lol.

Feeling good! The last few training sessions have been very focused.

Got pip in my leg again from yesterday, only started hurting, got a little limp going on lol not good as it's Legs tomorrow!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

Not much happening in here is there.....

:sleeping:


----------



## glennb1980

come on c.hill at least an update fella??? not like you so hope all is ok (no ****) ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff

Give him chance it's only been 18 days


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Give him chance it's only been 18 days


Good point!

Takes him that long to get 5ml in his ar5e


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Good point!
> 
> Takes him that long to get 5ml in his ar5e


Well, half the time is draining the puss out of the abscess afterwards


----------



## C.Hill

Yaaaawn.... Cheers you bunch of cnuts(I Think) lol xbox has taken over Ukm lately lol

Still training hard though. Changes-

Decided to drop back onto 5x5 for bench press to help gain some strength, decided to work in the 15-20 rep range for legs(ouch!), next session is tomorrow.

Food isn't crazy big at the moment, I'm addicted to sweet potatoes lately, especially with tuna or turkey mmmm....

I've actually leaned out alot on this cycle which is nice as it stops running a horrible kcal deficit cut before summer, couple of weeks should do it 

Strength is steadily increasing still, comfortably side raising the 18s for 8-10 which I'm happy with and I've actually been managing to train arms! Lol feels gay doing it though lol

I'll try and keep it updated I just keep forgetting lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yaaaawn.... Cheers you bunch of cnuts(I Think) lol xbox has taken over Ukm lately lol
> 
> Still training hard though. Changes-
> 
> Decided to drop back onto 5x5 for bench press to help gain some strength, decided to work in the 15-20 rep range for legs(ouch!), next session is tomorrow.
> 
> Food isn't crazy big at the moment, I'm addicted to sweet potatoes lately, especially with tuna or turkey mmmm....
> 
> I've actually leaned out alot on this cycle which is nice as it stops running a horrible kcal deficit cut before summer, couple of weeks should do it
> 
> Strength is steadily increasing still, comfortably side raising the 18s for 8-10 which I'm happy with and I've actually been managing to train arms! Lol feels gay doing it though lol
> 
> I'll try and keep it updated I just keep forgetting lol


Nice post Christopher 

Well, apart from the xbox and an arms session 

Glad your happy with the cycle though :thumb:

Time for a new avi I think :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

this fcukin journal has the momentum of a wheel less wagon with 2 dead horses pulling it pmsl !!!


----------



## infernal0988

Now now Flinty90 play nice now :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> this fcukin journal has the momentum of a wheel less wagon with 2 dead horses pulling it pmsl !!!


Shouldn't you be on the treadmill???


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Shouldn't you be on the treadmill???


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Shouldn't you be on the treadmill???


tomorrow night mate i will be lol dont you worry...


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> tomorrow night mate i will be lol dont you worry...


Good man!


----------



## C.Hill

Legs

Squats

Bar x20

60 x10

100x10

120x6

130x6

135x5

(slowly getting it back  )

Single leg press

100kg 3x20 each leg (ouch)

Single Leg extensions superset single ham curls

4x12

Calf raises

5x 15-20

Diet today-

50g oats, 3 scoops mp propeptide, apple

200g sweet potato, 200g chicken, tbls walnut oil

300g sweet potato, tin tuna, mayo, handful almonds

200g blueberry wheat cereal, 40g whey shake, apple.

TRAIN

Pwo shake (60g whey, 60g dextrose)

200g steak, boiled potatoes, brocolli

I will have later 8 scrambled eggs, 400ml milk, 2 scoop mp propeptide.

Thinking of joining back to old hardcore gym, this uni gym I'm at is too distracting lol the birds are lovely!


----------



## C.Hill

Just jabbed 1.5ml pc npp and 2.5ml t300 into right quad, was bloody weird! No resistance at all, just felt like the gear fell into an open whole deep in the muscle, was brilliant lol god bless greens!

Need to up kcals more I'm starving at the moment! May have to visit subway before gym for a turkey ham cheese footlong mmmm....

Chest tonight, dropping back to 5x5 for bb bench only. Managed 100kg last week but failed at 4 on last set. Gonna load 105kg and see how I get on, will have a training partner so it should help!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Just jabbed 1.5ml pc npp and 2.5ml t300 into right quad, was bloody weird! No resistance at all, just felt like the gear fell into an open whole deep in the muscle, was brilliant lol god bless greens!


Sounds like you pinned into your bone marrow


----------



## C.Hill

Ah mate that's a disgusting image.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Ah mate that's a disgusting image.


Sorry, Greens feel better on the quads then?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry, Greens feel better on the quads then?


If you stick it right the way through like Chris has done and pi55 your gear all over the floor then yeah :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Sorry, Greens feel better on the quads then?


Yes mate, use them for glutes and quads, used it in left delt the other week and was fine! Wouldn't use them regularly with delts though, I imagine scar tissue would build up fast. Just can't be fcuked with blues or oranges, especially when shooting over 2ml of oils it takes ages lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> If you stick it right the way through like Chris has done and pi55 your gear all over the floor then yeah :lol:


I'll try it later :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate, use them for glutes and quads, used it in left delt the other week and was fine! Wouldn't use them regularly with delts though, I imagine scar tissue would build up fast. Just can't be fcuked with blues or oranges, especially when shooting over 2ml of oils it takes ages lol


Might give it a whirl, I'll try anything.... Won't I Ben


----------



## C.Hill

It's alot easier and quicker(not always a good thing) I find. Hurts no more than an orange.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Might give it a whirl, I'll try anything.... Won't I Ben


Stick it in your tris, might get some site enhancement benefit :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Stick it in your tris, might get some site enhancement benefit :whistling: :laugh:


C unt!

I will have a crack at them again though :lol:

But I am warming to the thought of what Chris is doing, if I can pin my bi's and chest then a green in the quad is no biggie is it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> C unt!
> 
> I will have a crack at them again though :lol:
> 
> But I am warming to the thought of what Chris is doing, if I can pin my bi's and chest then a green in the quad is no biggie is it!


Sorry for the hijack here Chris!

Personally I don't see the issue with using a blue in quads, it's not difficult, takes about 30-45 secs to get gear in which is a good pace IMO and it isn't a whaleing harpoon. Perhaps with bigger quantities of oil it is worth it but tbh I'd just split the dose and sites. I do 2.5ml down a blue and it's fine, don't plan to pin more than 3ml max on my next blast (he says now!) so reckon that will still be fine in one jab in quads??


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry for the hijack here Chris!
> 
> Personally I don't see the issue with using a blue in quads, it's not difficult, takes about 30-45 secs to get gear in which is a good pace IMO and it isn't a whaleing harpoon. Perhaps with bigger quantities of oil it is worth it but tbh I'd just split the dose and sites. I do 2.5ml down a blue and it's fine, don't plan to pin more than 3ml max on my next blast (he says now!) so reckon that will still be fine in one jab in quads??


I agree Benjamin,

But as were doing the same cycle I reckon we'll both up our doses, because that's what were like!!

End of the cycle I bet were both on 3ml of the Test and 2ml of the Tren


----------



## C.Hill

Lol now now ladies, we all know you'll be increasing your dose soon lol 

Yeah if you use blues then Obviously that will be better for less scar tissue, can also go deeper, I just haven't got the patience to wait for 3-5ml to push through it lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Bb bench

Bar x20

60kg x12

105kg x5

105kg x5

105kg x5

105kg x4 + 1 forced rep.(5)

105kg x3 + 2 forced reps.(5)

Cable flys (super strict and isolated)

3x10-12

Incline hammer machine press

3x10-12

Close grip bench

60 x10

70x8

60x10

(tri's were fried from benching!)

Overhead cable extensions

3x10-12

Cable pushdowns 2x15

Sorted.

Very pleased with today's session, forgot how taxing 5x5 was! Chest was majorly pumped after, I need to get more pics up lol happy with current shape at the moment, also need new scales as mine are broke.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Hammer pullups (45sec rests)

Bodyweight(bw) x10

Bw+10kg 5x5

Widegrip pullups

Bw x8

Bw x7

Bw x7

Bw x4 + 6 assisted 

Closegrip pulldowns

X15

X12

X10 dropset x6 dropset x6(ouch)

Rear delt raises

10kg x20

16kg 2x12

16kg x10 dropset 10kg x8

Seated Hammerstrength row

65kg x12

75kg x12

Straps

85kg x10

95kg x6 dropset 55kg x22

Hammerstrength underarm pulldowns

35kg x15

55kg x10

35kg x8(5 second squeeze at contraction, 5 second stretch each rep) alot of TUT

Sorted.

Was training with a partner today so alot more volume was put into the session than usual, loads of energy and didnt want to leave!

Very slow and intense rows aswell, fcuking painful lol

Had to give deads a miss today as got pip in my right quad again lol it's non stop!

Back, forearms and hands are fried right now, very very happy with that session.

Just downing 80g dextrose, 60g whey, 15g glutamine and am about to jab 1ml pc npp and 1ml pc prop.

Wanna try 4 weeks of orals again, thinking global brittanic dbol or blue hearts? Heard good things about them, wasn't happy with pc dbol or oxys last time 

Nandos with the mrs later so will smash my regular whole chicken, sweet potato mash and mixed leaf salad


----------



## TELBOR

Good session mate! :thumb:

PIP..... From 5ml into your Quad..... Well I never :lol:

And now your jabbing again, dirty roider 

Blue Hearts seem to be getting ripped off with loads of under dosed ones about. Why wasn't you happy with PC..... Just wondering as I have some 

Oh and enjoy the Nando's !!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Good session mate! :thumb:
> 
> PIP..... From 5ml into your Quad..... Well I never :lol:
> 
> And now your jabbing again, dirty roider
> 
> Blue Hearts seem to be getting ripped off with loads of under dosed ones about. Why wasn't you happy with PC..... Just wondering as I have some
> 
> Oh and enjoy the Nando's !!


Haha I never learn mate. Can't wait to give all this shít up lol but I just love it too much!!

Well I had no strength or size gains, was on 60mg stacked with the oxys, very disappointing. Don't know whether it was because I was on 20mg nolva ed and 0.5mg adex eod? Not good though, shame because I loved them last time!

I will smash the nando's! Just rolled this badboy below lol isnt she a beauty?

Currently eating 6 fried eggs and 3 slices seeded bread!


----------



## TELBOR

Is that from ann summers


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Is that from ann summers


Dunno if it's relevant but, just ordered the mrs a rampant rabbit - the test must of kicked in


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Dunno if it's relevant but, just ordered the mrs a rampant rabbit - the test must of kicked in


Surely that should be saying 'missus wanted a rabbit, but I'm that test fuelled she doesn't need one!'

:lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Is that from ann summers


It's my favourite toy! 



Fatstuff said:


> Dunno if it's relevant but, just ordered the mrs a rampant rabbit - the test must of kicked in


Yeah that's relevant.

Let us know how it goes, you gonna do a log? Subbed if you are!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Surely that should be saying 'missus wanted a rabbit, but I'm that test fuelled she doesn't need one!'
> 
> :lol:


DP i reckon pal

There's alot of green smileys lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yeah that's relevant.
> 
> Let us know how it goes, you gonna do a log? Subbed if you are!


X2!

Will be a good read


----------



## Fatstuff

I am that test fuelled that I will be using the rabbit on her and my cock - sticking them in holes she never knew she had  I got pure dirt running through my head at the moment!! Plus, she can use it during a dip in my test, where I don't want her near me. Win win


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> I am that test fuelled that I will be using the rabbit on her and my cock - sticking them in holes she never knew she had  I got pure dirt running through my head at the moment!! Plus, she can use it during a dip in my test, where I don't want her near me. Win win


These holes you speak of??

Are you conducting surgery on her or something.....

1xPink

1xBrown

1xHas a set of teeth

2xHave ear drums

Then nostrils :lol: :lol:

It'll be like The Human Centipede at your gaff by the sounds of things


----------



## C.Hill

He'll be making new holes to shag soon the test ridden dog on heat lol.

It is the bolIocks though the initial start of horniness at the beginning of a test cycle! You can't beat it.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> He'll be making new holes to shag soon the test ridden dog on heat lol.
> 
> It is the bolIocks though the initial start of horniness at the beginning of a test cycle! You can't beat it.


Yeah i pray to god the deca doesnt decide 'fcuk u fatty, have a droopy one'


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah i pray to god the deca doesnt decide 'fcuk u fatty, have a droopy one'


C0ck or belly :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Cock, the belly is already droopy


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Cock, the belly is already droopy


How about your breasts then?!

Suppose this best continue in Ben journal 

Sorry Christopher


----------



## C.Hill

Now now rob stop bullying fatstuff, it's not his fault he's a droopy one lol

Interested in how you get on with the deca though mate, what dose you running it at?


----------



## C.Hill

SHOULDERS

Rotator cuff warmups

Seated db press

14kg x12

24kg x12

34kg x10

40kg x8 felt a painful twinge in left delt, switched to plate loaded machine press

35kg 2x12 very slow and really contacted delt at top position.

Db side raise

10kg x15

14kg x12

Seated db half rep raises

22kg x10

Superset sanding full ROM raises

12kg x10 these hurt lol 2 sets.

Db front raises

10kg x12

14kg x12

16kg x10

Bb shrug

60kg x20

100kg x15

140kg x10

170kg x7

Straps

180 x10

Db shrugs

50kg 2x15

Straps

50kg 1x22

Cable side raises

2x15-20

Sorted.

Not a bad session, hurt after back yesterday, felt very tired mid session. Oh well upper bodies got 3 days recovery now 

Today so far I've eaten-

Meal 1- 400ml full fat milk, 75g oats, 3 scoops mp totalpeptide, 15g glutamine, Tbls peanut butter

TRAIN

PWO- 80g dextrose, 60g whey, 15g glutamine.

Now gonna fry up 8 fried eggs with seeded bread and blueberries, love it!


----------



## flinty90

good session there matey, shifting some decent weight , just a question, do you not do much rear delt work mate ???

you seem to do a lot of pressing and front delt work.. this in turn with lack of rear work could cause your shoulders to have an imbalance and lead to more injuries.. just a thought !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> good session there matey, shifting some decent weight , just a question, do you not do much rear delt work mate ???
> 
> you seem to do a lot of pressing and front delt work.. this in turn with lack of rear work could cause your shoulders to have an imbalance and lead to more injuries.. just a thought !!!


Cheers mate, I've decided to train in the 10-15 rep range lately apart from a bench squat and deads which I keep low reps for strength.

I blast my rear delts on back days as they were a weak point, been doing it a while now, have been seeing better development since doing so.

I normally like to have at least a days rest between back and delts but you know how it is sometimes with work, family and other commitments, it can be an arsèhole to fit it all in.

Thanks for advice regardless though buddy


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, I've decided to train in the 10-15 rep range lately apart from a bench squat and deads which I keep low reps for strength.
> 
> I blast my rear delts on back days as they were a weak point, been doing it a while now, have been seeing better development since doing so.
> 
> I normally like to have at least a days rest between back and delts but you know how it is sometimes with work, family and other commitments, it can be an arsèhole to fit it all in.
> 
> Thanks for advice regardless though buddy


ahh i see. no probs mate good to see you hard at it bro !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers, yeah I neglected front delts for years due to always incline pressing so I've been hitting them hard lately.

The only problem I find is my traps are building fast from shrugs and deadlifts (which is what I wanted lol) but now my delts are losing that popping 'capped' look lol it's catch 22! I really need to hit them hard now lol it's a Cnut!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Squats

Bar x20

60kg x12

100kg x10

140kg x5

150kg x1 (wahey! Back where I was lol very easy though)

120kg x10

120kg x10

Front squats

60kg 2x12 (just playing waiting for training partner).

Seated Calf raises

30kg x20

45kg x15

60kg x15

60kg x15-dropset by 10kg till zero weight(fcuk this hurt)

Single Leg extensions

25kg x15 (each leg)

45kg x12

50kg x10 (training partner holding the pad for a second at top of contraction)

55kg x12(same as above, they absolutely kill, fight the negative when he lets go).

Single standing ham curls

20kg x15

30kg x12

35kg x12

40kg x12

Sorted.

Heavy session, really enjoyed it, trained with 2 mates from work and put them through there paces with minimal rest lol legs are trembling now!

Very happy with squats, 150kgx4 is my best before I had a 3-4 months off squatting, could have got a few more reps out of 150 but I'll save that for next week 

DIET SO FAR TODAY

75g oats, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil, 15g glutamine

200g chicken, 250g sweet potato

200g chicken, 350g sweet potato

7 weetabix, 40g whey

TRAIN

60g whey, 80g dextrose, 15g glutamine

(200g)chicken(120g)pasta bake, salad.

Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Muscle

Subbed.

Out of curiosity how come you've added bake beans to your diet? aren't they full of refined sugar?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Squats
> 
> Bar x20
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 150kg x1 (wahey! Back where I was lol very easy though)
> 
> 120kg x10
> 
> 120kg x10
> 
> Front squats
> 
> 60kg 2x12 (just playing waiting for training partner).
> 
> Seated Calf raises
> 
> 30kg x20
> 
> 45kg x15
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 60kg x15-dropset by 10kg till zero weight(fcuk this hurt)
> 
> Single Leg extensions
> 
> 25kg x15 (each leg)
> 
> 45kg x12
> 
> 50kg x10 (training partner holding the pad for a second at top of contraction)
> 
> 55kg x12(same as above, they absolutely kill, fight the negative when he lets go).
> 
> Single standing ham curls
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Heavy session, really enjoyed it, trained with 2 mates from work and put them through there paces with minimal rest lol legs are trembling now!
> 
> Very happy with squats, 150kgx4 is my best before I had a 3-4 months off squatting, could have got a few more reps out of 150 but I'll save that for next week
> 
> DIET SO FAR TODAY
> 
> 75g oats, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil, 15g glutamine
> 
> 200g chicken, 250g sweet potato
> 
> 200g chicken, 350g sweet potato
> 
> 7 weetabix, 40g whey
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> 60g whey, 80g dextrose, 15g glutamine
> 
> (200g)chicken(120g)pasta bake, salad.
> 
> Lovely jubbly.


Nice work mate,

I did my heaviest leg session in weeks on Friday, it was good to struggle sitting on the toilet 2 days later :lol:

Hope your mates hate you in the morning!


----------



## C.Hill

Muscle said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Out of curiosity how come you've added bake beans to your diet? aren't they full of refined sugar?


Baked beans were only when I ate scrambled eggs in afternoon, more for convenience than anything and it tastes bloody lovely! IIFYM, 'if it fits your macros' and all that lol

Plus, 1 tin is one of your 5 a day with a nice protein content 



R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work mate,
> 
> I did my heaviest leg session in weeks on Friday, it was good to struggle sitting on the toilet 2 days later :lol:
> 
> Hope your mates hate you in the morning!


lol the toilet is a always a mission, along with getting in and out the car lol

I hope they fcuking do! My daft mate tried pushing the barbell back onto the pins after I'd squatted 150 lol silly sod thought I wanted him to do it, just one side of the bar??? I almost went flying the donut lol


----------



## biglbs

Pretty good stuff there for a northerner!

Pb leveler is good going,how long since you last did that?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> lol the toilet is a always a mission, along with getting in and out the car lol
> 
> I hope they fcuking do! My daft mate tried pushing the barbell back onto the pins after I'd squatted 150 lol silly sod thought I wanted him to do it, just one side of the bar??? I almost went flying the donut lol


Ha! Yes the car is the best - ar5e down, swing legs in one at a time :lol:

He shall learn, did you grunt or anything to make him realise you wasn't best pleased!!??


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha! Yes the car is the best - ar5e down, swing legs in one at a time :lol:
> 
> He shall learn, did you grunt or anything to make him realise you wasn't best pleased!!??


I proper shouted at him, 'GET THE FCUK OFF THE BAR MIKE YOU ****!' lol then apologised.

He kept saying sorry for the rest of the session lol poor fcuker.


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Pretty good stuff there for a northerner!
> 
> Pb leveler is good going,how long since you last did that?


Wow. That's probably the worst insult you could call me. I'm not even gonna retaliate. I need to think long and hard whether I want to chat to you on this forum now. I'm stunned tbh.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I proper shouted at him, 'GET THE FCUK OFF THE BAR MIKE YOU ****!' lol then apologised.
> 
> He kept saying sorry for the rest of the session lol poor fcuker.


Poor Mike!! :lol:

Oh, blast starts tomorrow


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Poor Mike!! :lol:
> 
> Oh, blast starts tomorrow


It would have been poor old mike if I'd spun and fell with that on my back lol

The true blast? Or the forum blast


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> It would have been poor old mike if I'd spun and fell with that on my back lol
> 
> The true blast? Or the forum blast


Erm.......

I've got some extra's 

You've been repped


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Erm.......
> 
> I've got some extra's
> 
> You've been repped


Received and will rep back accordingly


----------



## C.Hill

Badboy bit of steak and spuds


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Decline bb bench

Bar x20?

60kg x12

100kg x5

110kg x5 PB!!!

115kg x3 PB!!!

90kg x10

60kg x10

Cable flys

4x10-15

Incline machine press

4x10-15

Overhead cable tri extension

2x10-12

Sorted.

Fcuking over the moon with my benching! Had a little jig after my 115 lol left elbow has been sore since though? 

Cable flys were very slow and intense, really worked the chest.

Felt ruined after lol busy day at work so missed triceps, will hit them with shoulders/back next.

All in all a fantastic session, hopefully will get 5 reps out of 115kg next week!!

DIET TODAY

75g oats, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil, glutamine.

250g sweet potato, tin tuna, cucumber.

350g sweet potato, 150g sirloin steak, 40g whey.

6 weetabix, 100g blueberries, 40g whey in 300ml FF milk.

TRAIN

Pwo shake, 60g whey, 80g whey, 15g glutamine.

The mrs is currently grilling me up 8 sausages, loads of spuds and veg!

200mg NPP and 600mg test e shot today.

And also recieved a massive parcel full of accutane, nolva, adex and a few 5000iu vials of hcg  stocked up for a few more months


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice one on the pb mate are u frontloading with npp or running a whole cycle on it?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one on the pb mate are u frontloading with npp or running a whole cycle on it?


Cheers mate! I'm well chuffed!

I'm 7 weeks into npp now mate, then gonna cruise again then cut, then cruise and maintain, then taper off. Better come off, been on a while now lol


----------



## cas

How long have you been on for bud?


----------



## TELBOR

cas said:


> How long have you been on for bud?


Christopher has been a crack head for a long time, its a miracle he wakes up each day 

Yeah Chris, how long have you been on??!!

P.S - Nice work on the PB

P.P.S - Never got that rep !


----------



## C.Hill

Been on a few months now blasting and cruising. I just like constantly making and keeping the gains lean, I haven't blown up with water once yet, fcuking love it. No drastic 3 stone put on, just nice lean pound after pound gains lol bit slow though.

Robbie you got your reps you steroid whore.


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Badboy bit of steak and spuds


No marks for presentation and detention for lip! :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> No marks for presentation and detention for lip! :whistling:


 you what saaaaafend?


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> you what saaaaafend?


Food and not wanting to talk to me! :w00t:


----------



## C.Hill

CHEAT DAY  Food-

75g oats, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil

4 tesco BLTs, pint of milk, tub of blueberries

200g chicken tikka, 2 seeded whole meal buns, 30g whey, half tub blueberries

6 weetabix, half tubs blueberries, prawn cocktail crisps lol

Massive Chinese for dinner yeah boy!

Snickers ice cream x2, half tube pringles.

400ml ff milk, 4 scoops whey, walnut oil

Not really that bad looking back on it Lol nice change from potatos and chicken lol


----------



## cas

C.Hill said:


> Been on a few months now blasting and cruising. I just like constantly making and keeping the gains lean, I haven't blown up with water once yet, fcuking love it. No drastic 3 stone put on, just nice lean pound after pound gains lol bit slow though.
> 
> Robbie you got your reps you steroid whore.


just the way you want it imo, you dont want to blow to quick 

nothing wrong with spuds mate, unless i am eating them, then my @ss looks like jelly in a bin bag


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BICEPS

Weighted hammer pullups

Bodyweight x10

Bw+ 15kg x5

Bw+ 15kg x5

Bw+ 15kg x5

Bw+ 10kg x5

Bw+ 10kg x5

Wide grip pullups

8

7

5

10 (5 assisted)

Close grip pulldowns (can't remember weight. DS- dropset)

15

15

10

10

6 DS 6 DS 8 DS 12 DS 15(OUCH!!!)

Rear delt flys

10kg x15

10kg x15

14kg x12

16kg x10

Closegrip rows

65kg 2x15

(Girly bit)

Barbell curls

Bar(20kg) x15

30kg x12

40kg x8

30kg x10

Seated db hammer curls

10kg x12

14kg x12

16kg x10

Ez vertical preachers

20kg x10

15kg 2x12-15

Sorted.

Felt tired today, late one last night. Still the pump was amazing, lats poking right out. Felt good! Shattered now though.

DIET TODAY SO FAR.

75g oats, 60g whey, tbls walnut oil.

8 weetabix, tub blueberries.

50g oats, 40g whey, apple.

TRAIN.

Pwo shake, 60g whey, 80g dextrose, 15g glutamine.

One week left on npp, have decided to cruise for 4-6 weeks then run a low dose tren ace, test e, winny cycle for 6 weeks to shred up for summer.

Still umming and arring over dnp??


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate!

And let me be the first to say...... You don't need dnp !!

Your not carrying excess BF are ya? The cycle suggested lots sound mate.


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate!
> 
> And let me be the first to say...... You don't need dnp !!
> 
> Your not carrying excess BF are ya? The cycle suggested lots sound mate.


Just makes the whole process alot quicker lol I hate dieting and hate cardio, bang dnp down, sorted!lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Just makes the whole process alot quicker lol I hate dieting and hate cardio, bang dnp down, sorted!lol


Well its not like us to be impatient is it lol

Says the man on slin


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Well its not like us to be impatient is it lol
> 
> Says the man on slin


Not at all 

How you finding it mate?


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> just the way you want it imo, you dont want to blow to quick
> 
> nothing wrong with spuds mate, unless i am eating them, then my @ss looks like jelly in a bin bag


Exactly mate, I'm making lovely lean gains, very happy, also getting stronger each session! Win win!


----------



## flinty90

sounds like things are going well in here, even if you are an impatient cnut lol !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> sounds like things are going well in here, even if you are an impatient cnut lol !!!


Haha aren't we all? It's a terrible game to get into, I've got such an addictive personality lol


----------



## C.Hill

SHOULDERS, TRICEPS

Rotator cuff warmup.

Seated db press

14kg x15

24kg x12

34kg x10

42kg x5 PB

38kg x8

Db side raise

8kg x20

10kg x15

12kg x12

14kg x10

Cable side raise

3x15

Cable front raise TUT.

3x12

Overhead cable extension

3x15

SUPERSETTED

Rope pushdowns

3x15

Cable crunches

4x12

Sorted.

Only a quick session, nothing too intense except seated db press, 42kg is new PB!!!

Been at work seen 6 this morning so it's nice to put my feet up now 

DIET TODAY SO FAR...

100g oats, 40g mp propeptide, tbls pb, 5g superfood xs.

100g oats, 40g mp propeptide, tbls pb, 450ml ff milk.

Apple.

TRAIN

Pwo shake, 60g whey, 40g dextrose, 2 crumpets mmmm....


----------



## Fat

CHEAT DAY? OR MEAL?


----------



## TELBOR

Nice PB mate :thumb:

Good work on the crumpets


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> CHEAT DAY? OR MEAL?


Convenience day. Not much time to sit down and eat chicken when in on overtime, so oats and whey is the winner! Easy kcals lol

Proper meals for the rest of the day.


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice PB mate :thumb:
> 
> Good work on the crumpets


Haha cheers bud, yeah the mrs was having some as I walked in lol thought fcuk 2 scoops dextrose, 1 scoop and crumpets!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha cheers bud, yeah the mrs was having some as I walked in lol thought fcuk 2 scoops dextrose, 1 scoop and crumpets!


Best have laced them in butter


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Best have laced them in butter


It was more like crumpets on butter lol gotta cover it!


----------



## flinty90

i fcukin love crumpets with primula and butter (SLAVVERING)


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> i fcukin love crumpets with primula and butter (SLAVVERING)


Mate your gonna hate me but what is primula???????


----------



## secondhandsoul

C.Hill said:


> Mate your gonna hate me but what is primula???????


Knob rot in a tube


----------



## C.Hill

secondhandsoul said:


> Knob rot in a tube


Come again?lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Come again?lol


I say that to your missus Chris


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> I say that to your missus Chris


Wish I could


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Wish I could


Comes with age :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Comes with age :lol:


Haha you would be a brave man lol

How old are you?

Finding slin ok?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha you would be a brave man lol
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Finding slin ok?


Too old! ( 28 this year :lol: )

2 sessions down with slin mate, all is well.

I'll do it for 3 weeks on then 3 off and if i feel like giving it another crack I will


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Mate your gonna hate me but what is primula???????


spreadable cheese mate its awesome !!!

and not the tube stuff im on about the good stuff in a pot !!!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Squats

Bar x20

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

150kg x2 PB!!!  had a 3rd rep but form was shaky on 2nd rep, save it for next week 

120kg x8

Seated calf raises

4x15-20

Single quad extensions

25kg (each leg) x15

35kg x12

45kg x12

50kg x 10. Each rep held at top by training partner, fcuking killer, especially on the negative.

Single ham curls

25kg x15

35kg x12

35kg x10

Sorted.

Very tired today, early start again for work, always sets me back a little.

Very happy with squats again, progressing nicely, 140kg for 5 was cushty.

DIET TODAY SO FAR

80g oats, 60g mp propeptide, tbls pb.

200g sweet potato, 200g chicken.

250g sweet potato, 200g chicken.

8 weetabix, 40g whey.

TRAIN

Pwo shake, 60g whey, 80g dextrose.

200g Sirloin steak, mashed potato, veg.

SUPPLEMENTS

2x multivitamins.

3x mp ultra immune.

3g vit c.

4g fish oils.

0.5mg adex eod.

20mg nolva ed.

140mg Accutane ed.

Started my cruise today, 350mg test e a week. Will lower carbs and add t3 and cardio to trim up a bit before next blast. Still considering dnp.

For next blast I'm thinking either WC testdec500 or pc tren ace, not sure yet. Really wanna run dbol again but put off as it effects my appetite, blue hearts are calling me!!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Too old! ( 28 this year :lol: )
> 
> 2 sessions down with slin mate, all is well.
> 
> I'll do it for 3 weeks on then 3 off and if i feel like giving it another crack I will


I've got a novorapid pen and am toying with the idea lol

Think I'll leave it a while lol



flinty90 said:


> spreadable cheese mate its awesome !!!
> 
> and not the tube stuff im on about the good stuff in a pot !!!


May have to try this out mate, nice one


----------



## xpower

Nice leg work matey.

moving along nicely


----------



## C.Hill

xpower said:


> Nice leg work matey.
> 
> moving along nicely


Cheers mate, can't wait to get 4 plates a side, 30 more kg to go lol


----------



## Fatstuff

woah didnt realise u was on 140 accutane, bet u got a dry vagina on that


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> woah didnt realise u was on 140 accutane, bet u got a dry vagina on that


Nah it's not bad at all, just really dry lips, eyes get a bit itchy at night.

I've thrown Vaseline out the window, it's all about CYMEX! The stuffs amazing, it heals it instead of covering and softening like Vaseline. And you don't get that tarty shiny lip look with it lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Decline bb bench

Bar x20

60kg x15

100kg x5

120kg x3 PB!!! 

100kg x10

100kg x8

80kg x15

Cable flys

4x12-15

Incline plate load chest press

35kg 2x15 TUT

Sorted.

WOW! Another PB lol loving it! Wasn't expecting to get 3 reps out of 120, very very very very happy with that 

Still tired as doing a bit of overtime at work so it fcuks me up a bit but it's all good!

DIET TODAY SO FAR(lol)

150g oats, 60g mp propeptide, tbls pb, 5g superfood xs.

150g oats, 60g mp propeptide, apple.

8 weetabix 60g whey, banana.

150g oats, 60g mp propeptide, 5g superfood xs, 2 packs ready salted mmmm lol

TRAIN

pwo shake, 60g whey, 70g dextrose.

Terrible diet lol fell asleep at 9.30 last night and woke up late, didn't have time to prepare food, this NEVER happens lol loads of oats and whey for me!!

120kg bench


----------



## C.Hill

Have also just had poo number 5 today...wtf?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Have also just had poo number 5 today...wtf?


3 is the norm for me


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> 3 is the norm for me


Gets fcuking annoying after a while lol


----------



## Rick89

C.Hill said:


> Have also just had poo number 5 today...wtf?


i spend half my life on the bog fella

needs must

nice squatting and benching fella


----------



## biglbs

You eat sh1t,

you need sh1t!

You have sh1t!,,,,,nature grows the seed,then you eat the seed,then you sew the seed and.....nature grows the...

it all comes down to sh1t in the end!


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> i spend half my life on the bog fella
> 
> needs must
> 
> nice squatting and benching fella


Exactly.

Cheers mate, never been a strong bencher, but lately it's shot up, very pleased. Just need to get my squat up now, 180kg is the target!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Gets fcuking annoying after a while lol


I enjoy a nice smooth poo mate!


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> You eat sh1t,
> 
> you need sh1t!
> 
> You have sh1t!,,,,,nature grows the seed,then you eat the seed,then you sew the seed and.....nature grows the...
> 
> it all comes down to sh1t in the end!


Very deep mate. Probably the most clever thing I've seen a Southend bloke say  lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> I enjoy a nice smooth poo mate!


As long as I'm warm and comfortable I don't care if it's a rough or a smooth ride lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> As long as I'm warm and comfortable I don't care if it's a rough or a smooth ride lol


Pmsl!

A smooth poo is a healthy poo 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick89

C.Hill said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Cheers mate, never been a strong bencher, but lately it's shot up, very pleased. Just need to get my squat up now, 180kg is the target!!


great milestone 4 plates on squat

youll smash it soon enough buddy


----------



## Kimball

C.Hill said:


> rotator cuff warmup....


Could you tell me what you do for this? mine is still playing up and stopping flat benching and hurting on a few other things.


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> A smooth poo is a healthy poo
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I like a huge poo that just slides out and u feel empty afterwards and there's nothing there after a wipe


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Nah it's not bad at all, just really dry lips, eyes get a bit itchy at night.
> 
> I've thrown Vaseline out the window, it's all about CYMEX! The stuffs amazing, it heals it instead of covering and softening like Vaseline. And you don't get that tarty shiny lip look with it lol


Shall be investing, boots??


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Nah it's not bad at all, just really dry lips, eyes get a bit itchy at night.
> 
> I've thrown Vaseline out the window, it's all about CYMEX! The stuffs amazing, it heals it instead of covering and softening like Vaseline. And you don't get that tarty shiny lip look with it lol


They do an ultra cymex, reckon that's more alpha??


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> great milestone 4 plates on squat
> 
> youll smash it soon enough buddy


That's the plan mate! 4 plates a side on squat and 3 plates a side on bench.


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> They do an ultra cymex, reckon that's more alpha??


Yes boots do it, didn't know about ULTRA cymex! Sounds badboy lol will definatly be investing


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> That's the plan mate! 4 plates a side on squat and 3 plates a side on bench.


3plates per sidd on bench does feel mint i have to admit. seems a while ago now that i was moving that weight. keep at it bro !!


----------



## C.Hill

Kimball said:


> Could you tell me what you do for this? mine is still playing up and stopping flat benching and hurting on a few other things.


I just loosen my shoulders up with full reverse arm rotations, then support my elbow and upper arm on a preacher bench(or whatever) so armpit is tucked into it and completely supported. Then with a 2-4kg db and arm at a right angle, slowly lower arm forwards and backwards, roughly 2 sets of 12-15 reps. Hope you understand this lol when I'm back from work I'll find a video or pictures for you 

There are lots of different variations and angles, mainly used with cable machines.

They do help amazingly though.


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> 3plates per sidd on bench does feel mint i have to admit. seems a while ago now that i was moving that weight. keep at it bro !!


I bet mate! Want it bad! Few more months


----------



## Kimball

C.Hill said:


> I just loosen my shoulders up with full reverse arm rotations, then support my elbow and upper arm on a preacher bench(or whatever) so armpit is tucked into it and completely supported. Then with a 2-4kg db and arm at a right angle, slowly lower arm forwards and backwards, roughly 2 sets of 12-15 reps. Hope you understand this lol when I'm back from work I'll find a video or pictures for you
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That would be great thanks


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Hammer grip pullups

Bw x10

Bw + 15kg 5x5 PB 

Wide grip pullups

8

8

6

Close grip pulldowns(big stretch and contraction)

3x12-15

Underarm Machine rows

2x15

Cable crunches

4x12-15

Vertical ez preacher

4x12-15

Head wasnt really in it today. Been a busy week, still happy with pullups though


----------



## C.Hill

Legs biceps

Squats

Bar x20

60kg x10

100kg x10

145kg x5 PB 

120kg x6

100kg x8

Standing calf raises

5x15-20

Leg extensions

4x12-15

Leg press

100kg x12

160kg x12

200kg x12

250kg x12

Incline db curls

10kg x12

15kg 2x12

Conc curls

15kg 2x10

Cable curls

2x15

Sorted.

Another PB for squats! Trained at my local hardcore gym tonight as my cars gone in for repair, had everyone screaming at me to get them 5 reps! Failure wasnt an option lol I swear the weights are heavier there lol

Legs were killing After that, calf pumps hurt like fcuk.

Thought is throw in some biceps as I keep missing them lol was pretty taxed after legs so just got it done quick.

2nd week of cruise, 1st week of cutting.

When I cut I basically eat the same amount of protein but just take a few carb meals out and add cardio. Simples.

I got the dnp in the end lol I'll give it a blast in a week or two 

DIET .

Wake- 75mcg t3, 40mcg clen.

30min fasted cardio to work.

60g mp propeptide, 100g blueberries, 6g superfood xs.

150g sweet potato, tin tuna, tomato, 20g whey.

150g sweet potato, 200g turkey, brocolli, gravy.

4 weetabix, 60g mp propeptide, 6g superfood xs.

15min cardio to gym.

TRAIN

20min cardio home.

60g whey, 40g dextrose, 6g superfood xs.

250g turkey, 50g brown rice, green beans.

200ml ff milk 100ml water, 60g propeptide, 6g superfood xs, tbls walnut oil.

Now going bed, up at 5 for work.


----------



## C.Hill

It's not about riding to work after a leg session the night before.

Although it will probably help recovery.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST TRI'S

Flat bb bench

Bar x20

60kg x15

100kg x5

Incline bb bench

Bar x20

60kg x12

80kg x12

70kg x12

60kg x15

Cable flys

3x12

Plate loaded chest press

30kg(each side) 5x12 (30sec rest)

Overhead cable extensions

3x12

'skull crushers' tri pushdowns

4x12-15

Bw dips

7 lol triceps were fried.

11 lol time to fcuk off home.

Sorted.

Heavy session, really controlled movements on chest and triceps, mad pump, it actually hurt to ride the bike home lol

Only 3rd day into cut and feeling more tired than usual, could also be down to working as much overtime as I can get my hands on, also biking to work at 5.30am in the pìssing rain is not the way lol

Leaning up nicely though  need to get some pics up.

DIET SO FAR

75mcg t3, 40mcg clen.

25min fasted cardio.

60g mp propeptide, 6g superfood xs, apple, blueberries.

250g sweet potato, 250g chicken, broccoli.

250g sweet potato, 250g chicken, broccoli.

75g whey, apple.

TRAIN

20min cardio.

Pwo shake, 40g dextrose, 60g whey.

300g white potatos, 300g turkey, green beans.

SUPPS

2x mv

3x mp ultra immune

3g vit c


----------



## cas

Nice one Mr hill


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> Nice one Mr hill


Thankyou mr cas


----------



## cas

So how much has your strength gone up by fella?

Getting many changes in your physique?


----------



## TELBOR

All looks above board in here Christopher! 

Tren...... Its great :thumb:

That is all


----------



## DiggyV

R0BR0ID said:


> All looks above board in here Christopher!
> 
> Tren...... Its great :thumb:
> 
> That is all


I'm with you on this one Rob! Although I probably take a wimps dose compared to you, but 100Kg at 15% BF ain't too shabby! 

Good progress Mr H, seems to be coming along nicely here.


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> I'm with you on this one Rob! Although I probably take a wimps dose compared to you, but 100Kg at 15% BF ain't too shabby!
> 
> Good progress Mr H, seems to be coming along nicely here.


Ha, I'm not sure mate.... Only on 200mg a week and it certainly does the trick!

And blooming hell Diggy, I think my BF is above you so well done! :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

R0BR0ID said:


> Ha, I'm not sure mate.... Only on 200mg a week and it certainly does the trick!
> 
> And blooming hell Diggy, I think my BF is above you so well done! :thumb:


I am on about 120mg, but know from past experience its all I need, plus 700mg of Test of course! 

Odd thing with me is that I carry my fat in two places only right now. a very thin spare tyre at the bottom of my abs, and also bottom of my chest (classic moobs), everywhere else if pretty lean now - veins visible etc.

Sorry for the hijack Chris.


----------



## TELBOR

DiggyV said:


> I am on about 120mg, but know from past experience its all I need, plus 700mg of Test of course!
> 
> Odd thing with me is that I carry my fat in two places only right now. a very thin spare tyre at the bottom of my abs, and also bottom of my chest (classic moobs), everywhere else if pretty lean now - veins visible etc.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Chris.


Yeah I get that spare tyre too - abs! I can see top four, but the rest is a mystery :lol:

Could be 8 under there..... I wish 

X2 Chris - sorry :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> So how much has your strength gone up by fella?
> 
> Getting many changes in your physique?


Strength is going up nicely mate, every session as you can see 

Will post before and after lifts one day.

Cheers rob and diggy for the reps  hijack as much as you want lol(but not too much)

CARB CRAVINGS ARRRRGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90

eat lots of sausage rolls. you will be massive lol

that is all X


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> eat lots of sausage rolls. you will be massive lol
> 
> that is all X


Knew I was going wrong somewhere lol


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> eat lots of sausage rolls. you will be massive lol
> 
> that is all X


I knew you was holding back on something!

Greggs, here I come! :lol:


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> I knew you was holding back on something!
> 
> Greggs, here I come! :lol:


I didnt want you knowing enough to beat me mate. only enough to compete lol..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> I didnt want you knowing enough to beat me mate. only enough to compete lol..


Ah, I see!

I'll drop a few roast chicken bakes down my neck and see how I get on  :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Ah, I see!
> 
> I'll drop a few roast chicken bakes down my neck and see how I get on  :lol:


Nah sausage and baked bean melts all the way mate!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Nah sausage and baked bean melts all the way mate!


I do enjoy those too! Damn you two!!

I'm craving Greggs at 8am 

Might have one post workout today :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> I do enjoy those too! Damn you two!!
> 
> I'm craving Greggs at 8am
> 
> Might have one post workout today :lol:


Mmmm you fcuker! Lol

Just downed -

50g oats

50g mp propeptide

20g whey

Tbls peanut butter

6g superfood xs

1 mv

3x mp ultra immune

100mcg t3

40mcg clen

20mg nolva

0.5mg adex

Good start to the day but not as good as a greggs lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Mmmm you fcuker! Lol
> 
> Just downed -
> 
> 50g oats
> 
> 50g mp propeptide
> 
> 20g whey
> 
> Tbls peanut butter
> 
> 6g superfood xs
> 
> 1 mv
> 
> 3x mp ultra immune
> 
> 100mcg t3
> 
> 40mcg clen
> 
> 20mg nolva
> 
> 0.5mg adex
> 
> Good start to the day but not as good as a greggs lol


Pmsl!

Greggs is all but a pipe dream lol!

Good start to the day mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

just had a cold piece of cod from yesterday, theres still some steak left over aswell, might chew that up cold. yep thats right im a tramp. Is that all in a shake mr hill?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> just had a cold piece of cod from yesterday, theres still some steak left over aswell, might chew that up cold. yep thats right im a tramp. Is that all in a shake mr hill?


Sounds nice mate :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> just had a cold piece of cod from yesterday, theres still some steak left over aswell, might chew that up cold. yep thats right im a tramp. Is that all in a shake mr hill?


Haha rather you than me mate!

Yes buddy, all blended up, think im addicted to superfood xs at the moment, it tastes so good! And chocolate oats mmmm...


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Haha rather you than me mate!
> 
> Yes buddy, all blended up, think im addicted to superfood xs at the moment, it tastes so good! And chocolate oats mmmm...


what is it?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> what is it?


http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs

5g of the stuff is equivalent to 11 servings of fruit and veg! Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff

What's it taste like?


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> What's it taste like?


11 servings of fruit and veg


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> What's it taste like?


Like heaven lol

Lol can't describe it, a bit fruity, only like it in chocolate shakes.

Wernt too keen at first now I love it lol it's full of goodness so even if I didn't like it id still drink it


----------



## JANIKvonD

lookin great bud, just ordered some of that superfood XS  !! how the fuk did i miss that! how long u been blastncruising?


----------



## Fatstuff

Have ordered some on ur recommendation!


----------



## Fatstuff

Nice 2 see u bk jan


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> Have ordered some on ur recommendation!


X2!

Plus some other odds and sods


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin great bud, just ordered some of that superfood XS  !! how the fuk did i miss that! how long u been blastncruising?


Fantastic ain't it mate, so really im having like 35 servings of fruit and veg a day lol crazy.

B+C for roughly 6 months now


----------



## C.Hill

Well done Rob and Fatstuff it's the way to go! You'll love it!

Makes me feel better too, helped clear my skin ALOT.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> Nice 2 see u bk jan


cheers buddy! been away from the game since aug .... back and cutting since january so almost ready for a monster bulk  ur arm is coming along well mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Well done Rob and Fatstuff it's the way to go! You'll love it!
> 
> Makes me feel better too, helped clear my skin ALOT.


I almost feel healthy again :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers buddy! been away from the game since aug .... back and cutting since january so almost ready for a monster bulk  ur arm is coming along well mate lol


What you been doing all this time?

Lost much size and strength?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> What you been doing all this time?
> 
> Lost much size and strength?


had allot on my plate mate..crazy year lol, was 107kg 17%bf last july just before my hols and today im 95.5kg 13%  january i was about 100kg and 25%ish haha fukin scary sight! TBH mate my strength was way way way down when i came back, but it's coming back rapidly even at 2000-2200cals


----------



## C.Hill

I'm not working today so have decided to have these 4 days off as complete rest from the gym, it's bloody hard though I'm itching to go and smash my back lol

Always stronger after a few days off though


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I'm not working today so have decided to have these 4 days off as complete rest from the gym, it's bloody hard though I'm itching to go and smash my back lol
> 
> Always stronger after a few days off though


Enjoy the rest :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Enjoy the rest :thumb:


Cheers mate!

Went for a 'quiet' drink down local beer garden yesterday afternoon, 7 pints later im back home polishing off a few bottles of JD with my mate till 3.00am lol feel an ickle delicate today.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Went for a 'quiet' drink down local beer garden yesterday afternoon, 7 pints later im back home polishing off a few bottles of JD with my mate till 3.00am lol feel an ickle delicate today.


Pmsl! Looks like a reserved evening was had :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! Looks like a reserved evening was had  :lol:


Yes mate very blurry. Alot of food ate aswell lol


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS BACK(session fail)

Squats

Bar x20

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x10

Went very sick, light headed and dizzy lol had to down my dextrose and whey quick as I felt shìt.

Training partner took the pìss and carried on lol

10 mins later-

Close grip pulldowns

4x10-15

Calf raises 3x12

Fcuk it I was doing more damage than good lol just wanted to lie down.

Low carbs effected that one I think, only had 75g oats, whey and an apple beforehand.

Squats were very deep and controlled so happy with them, legs were trembling after lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> LEGS BACK(session fail)
> 
> Squats
> 
> Bar x20
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 90kg x12
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> Went very sick, light headed and dizzy lol had to down my dextrose and whey quick as I felt shìt.
> 
> Training partner took the pìss and carried on lol
> 
> 10 mins later-
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> 4x10-15
> 
> Calf raises 3x12
> 
> Fcuk it I was doing more damage than good lol just wanted to lie down.
> 
> Low carbs effected that one I think, only had 75g oats, whey and an apple beforehand.
> 
> Squats were very deep and controlled so happy with them, legs were trembling after lol


you cant continue to burn the candle at both ends brother !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> you cant continue to burn the candle at both ends brother !!!


I know mate! Only got 4.5 hours overtime this week so that's ok it's nothing, only problem is its my bday Wednesday and the whole of sat and sun will be busy so training and diets gonna suffer, oh well once a year I suppose lol

Suffering for energy when training on low carbs though, may have to bust out the hemo rage again!


----------



## cas

how long you been blasting and cruising for the bud? (you are blast and cruising arnt you?)

you will get through the low carbs maaaan, when i was dieting i felt like total **** for a couple of days but i levelled out and felt normal after that. i had monster McDonalds cravings though


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> I know mate! Only got 4.5 hours overtime this week so that's ok it's nothing, only problem is its my bday Wednesday and the whole of sat and sun will be busy so training and diets gonna suffer, oh well once a year I suppose lol
> 
> Suffering for energy when training on low carbs though, may have to bust out the ****** rage again!


dunno why i keep correcting ppl on this 

how low u dropping ur cals while cruising mate (if atall)?


----------



## Ahal84

Following


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> how long you been blasting and cruising for the bud? (you are blast and cruising arnt you?)
> 
> you will get through the low carbs maaaan, when i was dieting i felt like total **** for a couple of days but i levelled out and felt normal after that. i had monster McDonalds cravings though


About 5-6 months now mate, plan is to cruise for 3 more weeks whilst minimising carbs, increasing cardio and adding t3, clen to the mix, basically priming my body for a big blast with test deca dbol, last one of the year then having a good few months off to recover then getting bloods done.

Maccy D cravings are the worst lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> dunno why i keep correcting ppl on this
> 
> how low u dropping ur cals while cruising mate (if atall)?


Added up my kcals this morning of what I'm on and without my pwo meal I'm eating 2398kcals, with protein at 350g, carbs at 135g and 50g fat(from egg yolks and walnut oil).

Carbs are oats first thing, small sweet potato at lunch, oats pre workout and dextrose post.

Will drop kcals lower over the next few weeks, and will probs run one week of dnp 200mg ed to help melt the stubborn fat off.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Added up my kcals this morning of what I'm on and without my pwo meal I'm eating 2398kcals, with protein at 350g, carbs at 135g and 50g fat(from egg yolks and walnut oil).
> 
> Carbs are oats first thing, small sweet potato at lunch, oats pre workout and dextrose post.
> 
> Will drop kcals lower over the next few weeks, and will probs run one week of dnp 200mg ed to help melt the stubborn fat off.


uv got it sussed out anyway mate, and lol @ ur "stubborn fat" with full abs


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> uv got it sussed out anyway mate, and lol @ ur "stubborn fat" with full abs


I hope so 

Haha can never be too lean bro!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST SHOULDERS TRIS

Incline bb press

Bar x20

60kg x15

80kg x9(twinge in left shoulder last 2 reps so stopped)

Incline db press

30kg 4x12 (dropped the weight for perfect slow form, it hurt)

Incline fly

10kg x15

15kg x12

20kg x12

Plate loaded chest press

30kg(each side) 2 sets, 12,10

Plate loaded shoulder press

30kg 3x12 (big squeeze at top)

SUPERSETTED WITH

Levered side raise 15kg 3x12

Overhead cable tri extension

2x12-15

'skullcrusher' pushdowns

4x10-15

Sorted.

Very tired after first day back at work, cycling everywhere now too lol shock to the system on low carbs, enough to function though 

Decided to switch back to incline pressing and flys for a few months now, feels really good and tears and pumps the chest up really well. Sticking with higher reps and shorter rests, concentrating on the muscle getting squeezed and stretched, surprising how light weights can be such a struggle when you get your head into it!!

Diet for the next 3 weeks.(without fail and NO cheating!!) 

50g oats, 40g whey, superfood xs.

200g chicken, forest of broccoli.

200g chicken, 100g sweet potato, broccoli.

Tin tuna, salad, 50g oats, 40g whey

Train

Pwo shake, 40g dextrose, 40g whey

Turkey/ chicken/ steak/ eggs/(whatever will be fitted into macros)

40g casein, tbls walnut oil.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> CHEST SHOULDERS TRIS
> 
> Incline bb press
> 
> Bar x20
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 80kg x9(twinge in left shoulder last 2 reps so stopped)
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 30kg 4x12 (dropped the weight for perfect slow form, it hurt)
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 10kg x15
> 
> 15kg x12
> 
> 20kg x12
> 
> Plate loaded chest press
> 
> 30kg(each side) 2 sets, 12,10
> 
> Plate loaded shoulder press
> 
> 30kg 3x12 (big squeeze at top)
> 
> SUPERSETTED WITH
> 
> Levered side raise 15kg 3x12
> 
> Overhead cable tri extension
> 
> 2x12-15
> 
> 'skullcrusher' pushdowns
> 
> 4x10-15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Very tired after first day back at work, cycling everywhere now too lol shock to the system on low carbs, enough to function though
> 
> Decided to switch back to incline pressing and flys for a few months now, feels really good and tears and pumps the chest up really well. Sticking with higher reps and shorter rests, concentrating on the muscle getting squeezed and stretched, surprising how light weights can be such a struggle when you get your head into it!!
> 
> Diet for the next 3 weeks.(without fail and NO cheating!!)
> 
> 50g oats, 40g whey, superfood xs.
> 
> 200g chicken, forest of broccoli.
> 
> 200g chicken, 100g sweet potato, broccoli.
> 
> Tin tuna, salad, 50g oats, 40g whey
> 
> Train
> 
> Pwo shake, 40g dextrose, 40g whey
> 
> Turkey/ chicken/ steak/ eggs/(whatever will be fitted into macros)
> 
> 40g casein, tbls walnut oil.


Nice session mate, I prefer incline over any of my chest work. Just feels more rewarding!

That's good set menu mate, you'll pi55 it and not fall off the wagon 

Should get my SFXS today, what do you mix yours with.... Water or juice? Think I'd prefer water tbh.


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, I prefer incline over any of my chest work. Just feels more rewarding!
> 
> That's good set menu mate, you'll pi55 it and not fall off the wagon
> 
> Should get my SFXS today, what do you mix yours with.... Water or juice? Think I'd prefer water tbh.


Cheers mate 

Nah I'm good with diets, late night snack was fried egg whites in walnut oil ketchup and a bowl of melon lol

Just throw it in your protein shake mate, tastes best with chocolate! It is an acquired taste though I think, bloody love the stuff though.


----------



## C.Hill

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TODAY!! YEAH

BOY!


----------



## cas

Happy birthday maaan, treat yourself to a shot..........of gear


----------



## Fatstuff

Happy bday kidda


----------



## TELBOR

Happy Birthday you old fart!


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads!!

Cas you just reminded me I've forgot to jab my weekly cruise dose of test! Whoops!


----------



## cas

Lol, you done the same to me last time... 

You getting smashed tonight then?


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> Lol, you done the same to me last time...
> 
> You getting smashed tonight then?


Haha we look out for each other.

Nah not tonight buddy, early start for overtime and training tomorrow lol

Gonna bust out a whole chicken at nando's though!


----------



## cas

Yeah I know how you feel, I have a early start tomorrow, 5am  not nice, but I get to finish at 9 so gym straight after 

If my next birthday falls on a work day I'm going to book it as a hols and get ****ed...I miss getting drunk man..I work weekends which means I don't get the chance to often

Have a nice nandos though man lol


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> Yeah I know how you feel, I have a early start tomorrow, 5am  not nice, but I get to finish at 9 so gym straight after
> 
> If my next birthday falls on a work day I'm going to book it as a hols and get ****ed...I miss getting drunk man..I work weekends which means I don't get the chance to often
> 
> Have a nice nandos though man lol


Haha you fcuker! I'm up at 5 too but dont finish till half 6!! PM!!! Lol

Yeah this is first year I've worked my birthday in my 9 years of working lol

Just smashed a nando's


----------



## cas

C.Hill said:


> Haha you fcuker! I'm up at 5 too but dont finish till half 6!! PM!!! Lol
> 
> Yeah this is first year I've worked my birthday in my 9 years of working lol
> 
> Just smashed a nando's


6pm? You nutter! Lol

I could do with a nandos right now, well 3 or 4 nandos....lol


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> 6pm? You nutter! Lol
> 
> I could do with a nandos right now, well 3 or 4 nandos....lol


Need the money mate!

Lol whole chicken, nando's chips, four leaf salad, superb


----------



## C.Hill

FCUK!! Smashed my hand with a hammer at work, waiting in a+e now  its pretty bad lol


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> FCUK!! Smashed my hand with a hammer at work, waiting in a+e now  its pretty bad lol


u bellend, will it affect ur lifting?


----------



## Brutal1

C.Hill said:


> FCUK!! Smashed my hand with a hammer at work, waiting in a+e now  its pretty bad lol


Ouch mate, Hope its not broken anything, Im recovering from a a broken hand at the minute, Its not nearly as bad as I thought it would be tbh


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> u bellend, will it affect ur lifting?


Yes mate, very pìssed off.

Not sure how I'm gonna work round ot tbh, can't even let finger and thumb touch its that painful 

Time to get these legs massive!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> Ouch mate, Hope its not broken anything, Im recovering from a a broken hand at the minute, Its not nearly as bad as I thought it would be tbh


Cheers mate, just waiting for X-ray now.

How did you train upper body??


----------



## Brutal1

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, just waiting for X-ray now.
> 
> How did you train upper body??


Well mate, I broke mine the day I started PCT, I also got thrown in the cells for 4 days on that bad Friday too  So 4 days with no PCT meds and sh1t food!

Anyways about a week after the break I managed a leg session, Didnt realise how much you use your hands when squatting or doing leg extensions, It was sore  Then about 8 days after ther break I trained chest, mostly pec deck supersetted with some light incline presses, I managed to rest the bar on the ball of my hand which was okay but still I was in pain during and after needed Tramadol, Also managed some dips and some machine shoulder presses very lightly, Its now 4 weeks since the break and I managed a decent set of 100kg on the incline press so certainly I dont feel like ive lost strength, Ive put on 4kg in 4 weeks through PCT and actually think the break in training has done me some much need rest time.


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody hell Christopher!


----------



## Kimball

That's pretty crap, hope it's not as bad as it sounds!


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake mate! absolute sh1temare. gutted for ya man....you'll be a squat machine soon atleast


----------



## C.Hill

Brutal1 said:


> Well mate, I broke mine the day I started PCT, I also got thrown in the cells for 4 days on that bad Friday too  So 4 days with no PCT meds and sh1t food!
> 
> Anyways about a week after the break I managed a leg session, Didnt realise how much you use your hands when squatting or doing leg extensions, It was sore  Then about 8 days after ther break I trained chest, mostly pec deck supersetted with some light incline presses, I managed to rest the bar on the ball of my hand which was okay but still I was in pain during and after needed Tramadol, Also managed some dips and some machine shoulder presses very lightly, Its now 4 weeks since the break and I managed a decent set of 100kg on the incline press so certainly I dont feel like ive lost strength, Ive put on 4kg in 4 weeks through PCT and actually think the break in training has done me some much need rest time.


Fcuk mate sounds nasty, worst place to be in a cell during pct!

Sounds good though mate! Mines not bad though. V


----------



## C.Hill

Hands alot better than yesterday today! Can lightly clench a fist and almost straighten all fingers.

The X-ray showed it wasn't broke, I smashed between thumb and finger right in the fleshy part  haha

Just damaged the muscle and nerves etc should be g2g in a week!

Bringing my leg session forward by a few days today, gonna really rinse them later.

Here is a pic of a result of donutitus.


----------



## TELBOR

Best thing is it isn't broke !!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Best thing is it isn't broke !!


Yes mate. Had me worried for a bit.

Birthday pìssup tonight so will be put of action for a few days anyway lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate. Had me worried for a bit.
> 
> Birthday pìssup tonight so will be put of action for a few days anyway lol


Well have a good one mate!!

:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Well have a good one mate!!
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers mate I did  love going out when I ain't been out in a while, compliments all night!!

Feel like shìt now though lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate I did  love going out when I ain't been out in a while, compliments all night!!
> 
> Feel like shìt now though lol


Can't beat the compliments 

But the feeling plop part sucks!! Rest up you old fart, how old was you..... 46 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't beat the compliments
> 
> But the feeling plop part sucks!! Rest up you old fart, how old was you..... 46 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha feeling better now mate.

Just ate a packet of bacon and 6 slices bread mmmm....

Got alot of eating to do today  a little doob will help with that!

Just got this through the door- looks amazing!!


----------



## DiggyV

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't beat the compliments
> 
> But the feeling plop part sucks!! Rest up you old fart, how old was you..... 46 :lol: :lol: :lol:


bugger off half-pint - there's nothing wrong with being 46! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

SHOULDERS TRAPS TRICEPS

Rotator cuff warmup

Db side raise

6kg x15

12.5kg 3x12(felt really heavy today lol)

Hammer m press

6-8 plates 3x12(very slow and controlled, used the 2-3-1 method, took fcuking ages lol)

Cable side raise

2 plates 3x12

Machine rear fly

3x15 2-4 plates

Cable front raise

2x15 3 plates

Trap bar shrug

60kg x15

100kg x15

140kg x15

Db shrug

50kg 3x15-20

Bw dips 13,9,11(very disappointed, tri's felt fcuked!)

Overhead cable extension

3x12-15(went to failure on all sets, very painful and alot of grunting lol)

Skullcrusher pushdowns

3x15

Sorted.

Very good session, took 60 mins exactly to complete and was very intense, way more volume than normal, sweating like a pig after lol

Suddenly became starving halfway through session! Still managing on low carbs though, tried a preworkout sample of Razor before session today and it gave me a good kick up the ****!

Upped clen to 80mcg and t3 to 125mcg, jabbed 250mg test e this morning, still cruising.

Gonna add 200mg dnp to the mix tomorrow morning, try that for a week or two, bit nervous lol

Took some pics this morning to compare where I'm at, quite happy apart from my back looking like a twister mat lol, always worse in mornings though!

Feel really focused at the moment! Can't wait to blast!

Made tomorrows food already as I'm up at 5am for morning cardio to work, yippee!lol


----------



## C.Hill

You will till 3 weeks time, should hopefully be lean.


----------



## JANIKvonD

lookin massive mate...and i got that hotdog stuffcrust flyer threw the door yesterday! shall be my w.e treat :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin massive mate...and i got that hotdog stuffcrust flyer threw the door yesterday! shall be my w.e treat :laugh:


Cheers mate, getting there lol

Yeah it was fantastic mate! Still think I prefer dominos pizza though?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well Chris!

Plenty of birthday cards too


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS - ABS

Squats

Bar x20 (really gasping for breath after lol dnp?)

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

Single leg Quad extensions

2x15

2 legged extension

2x12

Lying ham curl

4x15(hard to walk after lol)

Calf raises

4x15

Hack squat

80kg 2x15

Leg press calf press

120kg 2x15

180kg 2x 12,15

Hanging knee raises

3x20

Raised Russian twist

15kg 3x20

Cable crunches

6 plates x15

7P x12

8P x12

Sorted.

Weights weren't on ham and quads as they're plates, will find out next time.

Legs were trembling after the 3rd set of squats lol sticking with a higher rep range as energy and strength are pretty low, fcuking starving!

Good session though, signed back up at my old gym Hercules, such a shìthole but I love it! A proper gym.

Got out of breath pretty quick which was weird, couldn't be that dnp already could it?

Don't help gettin up at 5 every morning for overtime too, up at 5 tomorrow aswell! It kills me lol

DIET TODAY

.50g oats, 50g whey, blueberries

.200g chicken, tbls walnut oil, mass of broccoli

.200g chicken, 120g sweet potato, brocolli

.Tin of tuna, tomato, cucumber

.50g oats, 40g whey

TRAIN

.50g whey, 40g dextrose

.120g chicken breast, 4 grilled sausages, loads of veg

.60g casein, tbls peanut butter mmmm....

Meds today-

125mcg t3

80mcg clen

200mg dnp

10mg nolva

0.5mg adex

80mg Accutane

SUPPS

3g vit c

1x MV.

4x mp ultra immune

6g superfood xs

10g leucine

Razor preworkout drink, not too bad, not a buzz, more like a lasting energy, probs why my workout was alot of volume, gonna pay for it in the morning lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking well Chris!
> 
> Plenty of birthday cards too


Cheers mate not too bad yourself 

Haha yeah got a few!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuking tired and fcuking starving! 6 hours sleep a night the 12 hours at work is not the one!! And to make it worse my mate at work is eating crisps in front of me!! Cnut!

Luckily found these in my supp cupboard, energy boost!!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk I want some carbs  so sweaty and clammy, only day 2!


----------



## cas

C.Hill said:


> You will till 3 weeks time, should hopefully be lean.


looking pretty lean already batman


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> looking pretty lean already batman


Batman?lol

Getting there, haven't done any cardio at all, working 12 hours a day an hours weights is enough lol

If weathers good tomorrow I'll bike to work. That'll do lol


----------



## Mingster

Looking well Chris. How much are you weighing in at these days? You still knocking out those 200kg+ deads?


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Looking well Chris. How much are you weighing in at these days? You still knocking out those 200kg+ deads?


Cheers mate.

Down to 192lb at the moment, gonna lean out for the next few weeks then blast again, body should be primed so will love all the extra food lol

Tbh I haven't deadlifted for weeks now, gonna get back on them in a few weeks, can't wait. And yeah 200+ will still go up


----------



## C.Hill

No scrap that, just weighed myself(after a meal as well lol) and I'm 190lb now, cushty.

Fats falling off, who needs cardio?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> No scrap that, just weighed myself(after a meal as well lol) and I'm 190lb now, cushty.
> 
> Fats falling off, who needs cardio?


Agreed, who needs cardio :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Somebody mention anti cardio?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed, who needs cardio :lol:


Cardio can fcuk right off!! Manipulate the diet and add some drugs! Alot easier.


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Agreed, who needs cardio :lol:


You do you cnut. your out of breath walking upstairs in the gym lol...


----------



## Chris86

first time ive looked through this journal keep up the good work man ! wish to fcuk i never looked at the pix of the stuffed crust pizza tho lol


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Somebody mention anti cardio?


Yup that's me! Proper lazy Cnut lol



Chris86 said:


> first time ive looked through this journal keep up the good work man ! wish to fcuk i never looked at the pix of the stuffed crust pizza tho lol


Cheers mate!

It tasted so much better than it looks lol


----------



## C.Hill

Just ate 250g rump steak and 120g sweet potato(fcuk all) and now I'm burning up! Sweating like a good'un! Not nice.

Also since last night I've been bunged up and sneezing and coughing alot too, really dry and sore throat, don't feel 100% at all.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK BICEPS

Widegrip pulldowns

50kg x15

60kg x15

70kg x15

V-bar pulldowns

90kg 3x10

One arm plate loaded rows

30kg 3x12(each arm, no rest)

T bar rows

60kg 2x10

Ez curls, superset close grip/wide grip

30kg 3x10

Conc curls 15kg 2x15

Fcuk it.

Sh?t session. Not good.

Felt absolutely fcuked. No energy. Nackered from work, sneezing, clammy and sweaty, coughing, headache lol the lot.

I blame the dnp.

Still, looking lean as fcuk lol love it. Crazy lifestyle this.

Down 8lb now in the last few weeks, definatly all fat.

Can't wait to bulk again!!! Look what I picked up today! Mmmmmm....


----------



## flinty90

your the second person i have noticed that have a good strong session on back but T bar rows seem to be quite light in comparison ???? wonder why this is !!!


----------



## flinty90

and thats not a go at you mate i have noticed it a couple of times today in folks journals with the same exercise !!!


----------



## Mingster

Is it a t bar row machine, mate, where your chest is supported? Or just a bar with a cross-piece?


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> Is it a t bar row machine, mate, where your chest is supported? Or just a bar with a cross-piece?


good question... i guess its a wide bar anyway as the weight difference is big. whereas a CG t ber row i would suspect would be better weights ???

so i may have answered my own question !!


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> good question... i guess its a wide bar anyway as the weight difference is big. whereas a CG t ber row i would suspect would be better weights ???
> 
> so i may have answered my own question !!


Yes, mate. I find I can heave a good old weight about with the old fashioned bar in the corner type system. You can use a fair bit of body leverage with these. The machines force a much stricter style and therefore much lower weights imo....


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> your the second person i have noticed that have a good strong session on back but T bar rows seem to be quite light in comparison ???? wonder why this is !!!


That was a shìt session!!! Weights down on every exercise!!

Normally do t-bar or bb rows first but wasn't feeling it at the beginning, halfway through I done a few sets, very controlled and slow, back was burning!

Normally t row 100kg+ mate, best is 127.5kg x6.



Mingster said:


> Is it a t bar row machine, mate, where your chest is supported? Or just a bar with a cross-piece?


No chest isn't supported. It's a dinosaur leverage t bar row, like the one arnie uses in pumping iron. I'll get pictures next time I'm there


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> You do you cnut. your out of breath walking upstairs in the gym lol...


[email protected]!

They've fitted me a stair lift now


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> good question... i guess its a wide bar anyway as the weight difference is big. whereas a CG t ber row i would suspect would be better weights ???
> 
> so i may have answered my own question !!


Honestly mate I'm blaming 12 hour days, 6 hours sleep, 130g carbs and dnp lol

Need to get some training vids up.


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> will be interested to see your back progress later mate...
> 
> i do like to see trunk thickness though .. dont like to see wide blokes that turn to side and dissapear if you know what i mean... (not saying thats you ) just my body preference X


Did you see recent pics a few pages back? Pretty thick core I think. Too thick sometimes lol makes my lower abs poke out a little lol fcuking deadlifts!!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Did you see recent pics a few pages back? Pretty thick core I think. Too thick sometimes lol makes my lower abs poke out a little lol fcuking deadlifts!!


no mate will have a look now !!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> no mate will have a look now !!


Ok mate. For some reason wouldnt mind your opinion?? Probs cos your brutally honest lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Ok mate. For some reason wouldnt mind your opinion?? Probs cos your brutally honest lol


well my honest opinion mate is your looking very good. and i see what you mean your trunk is almost looking distended from theside view, but you can see its good solid block muscle ...

if i were you i would be very proud of progress mate.. do you still suffer with your spots mate when on the gear ??? and does it clear pretty well when you come off ??


----------



## flinty90

if i was being piccy about your body for some constructive criticism mate i would say your triceps could do with bringing up to same standard as delts ... also would like to see a front double bi pose just for completion !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> well my honest opinion mate is your looking very good. and i see what you mean your trunk is almost looking distended from theside view, but you can see its good solid block muscle ...
> 
> if i were you i would be very proud of progress mate.. do you still suffer with your spots mate when on the gear ??? and does it clear pretty well when you come off ??


Cheers mate, really appreciate it.

Tbh I am VERY proud lol alot of hard work and being a boring Cnut went into it. Although I'm nowhere near where I want to be(is anyone?)

I'll take pics in a few weeks when I'm leaner, obliques look sick when I'm shredded lol

Nope no spots anymore!! 120mg Accutane sees to that haha I've lowered it to 80mg lately. The real test will be next blast with test deca and oxys!



flinty90 said:


> if i was being piccy about your body for some constructive criticism mate i would say your triceps could do with bringing up to same standard as delts ... also would like to see a front double bi pose just for completion !!!


Triceps and biceps both need to come up, I neglected them for years whilst sticking with the compounds

Good thing I suppose.


----------



## infernal0988

Test , Deca & Oxy`s ? I guess the short cycles are taking a wee holiday then


----------



## flinty90

hey mate im really bieng picky just as you requested...

like i say its something to be very proud of pal.. and yes your abs look great when shredded but ya know what i prefer personally that bit more blocky thick muscle under there you have now !!!


----------



## Mingster

Test, Deca and Oxy's....I'm disappointed in you Mr. Hill:no:

I'm cycling Test, Deca and Superdrol at 3 weeks on 3 weeks off. I thought that was more your style too:lol:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hey mate im really bieng picky just as you requested...
> 
> like i say its something to be very proud of pal.. and yes your abs look great when shredded but ya know what i prefer personally that bit more blocky thick muscle under there you have now !!!


More criticism and pickyness needed!lol

I think I know what you mean? I think?

My blocky muscle will still be there. but with fcuk all fat. So will look sick lol


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Test, Deca and Oxy's....I'm disappointed in you Mr. Hill:no:
> 
> I'm cycling Test, Deca and Superdrol at 3 weeks on 3 weeks off. I thought that was more your style too:lol:


I've tried most compounds now, wanna run test deca oxys and loads of steak and potatos lol planning to grow like a good'un!

Ive got pharma British dispensary androlics so expecting good things!

I'm glad your running sd mate it's so underrated and overlooked. How you finding it?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> I've tried most compounds now, wanna run test deca oxys and loads of steak and potatos lol planning to grow like a good'un!
> 
> Ive got pharma British dispensary androlics so expecting good things!
> 
> I'm glad your running sd mate it's so underrated and overlooked. How you finding it?


It's good mate, although if I go up to 3 caps a day the lethargy hits me something chronic.


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> It's good mate, although if I go up to 3 caps a day the lethargy hits me something chronic.


Yeah I used to run sd 30mg for 4 weeks.

Lethargy is the worst on sd, followed very closely by backpumps.

Tiredness is the only reason I'm staying away from sd lately.

I found coq10 and 3-4g vit c helped ALOT.


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I used to run sd 30mg for 4 weeks.
> 
> Lethargy is the worst on sd, followed very closely by backpumps.
> 
> Tiredness is the only reason I'm staying away from sd lately.
> 
> I found coq10 and 3-4g vit c helped ALOT.


It's the only side I'm getting from it tbh. I was hoping the large quantities of test and deca would ease it a bit but no, I'm knackered all the time lol....

I take q10 and vit C already.


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> It's the only side I'm getting from it tbh. I was hoping the large quantities of test and deca would ease it a bit but no, I'm knackered all the time lol....
> 
> I take q10 and vit C already.


Ah fcuk.

Eca, caffeine and cocaine then!lol


----------



## Mingster

LOL. No worries, I can stand it I've suffered worse for the cause


----------



## Fatstuff

Good man Ming, a lot of 'real steroid' takers neglect the newer compounds like sd, I love the stuff. Have just ordered some m1t to try with my test and deca


----------



## Mingster

Fatstuff said:


> Good man Ming, a lot of 'real steroid' takers neglect the newer compounds like sd, I love the stuff. Have just ordered some m1t to try with my test and deca


I'm no expert mate but I like to try things out for myself rather than take others word for stuff. There's lots of things I don't do conventionally. I've never run pct, I don't use kick starts, I don't like tren lol. PH wise this is the second time I've tried sdrol and I've done one p-mag cycle with some sort of stano stuff and I put on a few pounds and hardened up nicely. All good stuff


----------



## Fatstuff

Same here mate, definitely


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> I'm no expert mate but I like to try things out for myself rather than take others word for stuff. There's lots of things I don't do conventionally.* I've never run pct*, I don't use kick starts, I don't like tren lol. PH wise this is the second time I've tried sdrol and I've done one p-mag cycle with some sort of stano stuff and I put on a few pounds and hardened up nicely. All good stuff


Fcuk me mate did you just say that in C.Hills very own journal lmfao !!!


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> I'm no expert mate but I like to try things out for myself rather than take others word for stuff. There's lots of things I don't do conventionally. I've never run pct, I don't use kick starts, I don't like tren lol. PH wise this is the second time I've tried sdrol and I've done one p-mag cycle with some sort of stano stuff and I put on a few pounds and hardened up nicely. All good stuff


Same here mate. I'm my own guinee pig lol example below V



flinty90 said:


> Fcuk me mate did you just say that in C.Hills very own journal lmfao !!!


Lol you Cnut.

I've ran cycles with no pct, just nolva, and nolva and clomid.

I was fcuked with no pct, it ruined me for months after 4 weeks sd.

I don't preach pct, only advise from my own experience. Plus mars, hacksii and ausbuilt are pretty knowledgable guys  I'll stick with pct.


----------



## C.Hill

Wow. Just ate 250g sirloin steak and LOADS of veg and the sweat is dripping off my fcuking eyebrows lol fcuk this dnp shìt, 4 more days!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol good stuff dnp


----------



## C.Hill

Erm....weighed myself this morning, 183lb!!! 14lb lost in 3 weeks?? Wtf.

Haven't been this light in ages lol look better for it though!

Got a dirty cough this morning though, not good.


----------



## Fatstuff

Its all muscle loss :rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Its all muscle loss :rolleye:


Haha feel like it sometimes lol look very flat with no carbs.


----------



## C.Hill

LIGHT FULL BODY SESSION

Deadlift 140kg 3x10

Incline db press 32kg 3x10

Squat 100kg 3x10

Db shoulder press 25kg 3x10

Ez vertical preacher 25kg 3x10

SUPERSETTED

Closegrip bench 60kg 3x10

Cable crunches 3x12-15

Sorted.

Wow. First session is about 12 days due to working 12 hour days  its been killing me!

Happy with the session as I left feeling sick which is always a good thing lol

Lost quite a few lbs these last few weeks with a strict diet combined with t3, clen and dnp, still cruising on 30g test e a week(although I missed last weeks jab lol)

CAN'T WAIT TO BULK AGAIN!!

Will get some pics up in a bit to show where I'm at


----------



## C.Hill

Also, used 1.5 scoops of 'craze' before my workout and it was pretty good actually!

Dirty taste, but no jittery comedown 

Balls have shrank like a good'un though lol get that with jack3d and hemo rage too.


----------



## C.Hill

This is me 13lb lighter  weighing in at 185lb, lightest I've been in ages!

I know I could have done better but this was with no cardio and long hours at work so pretty pleased.


----------



## Chris86

Looking good man (no ****) I might have to get some craze once I get some cash witch will probably be never lol

Do u find keeping a journal help u with sticking to ur diet and training etc mate ?


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> Looking good man (no ****) I might have to get some craze once I get some cash witch will probably be never lol
> 
> Do u find keeping a journal help u with sticking to ur diet and training etc mate ?


Cheers mate appreciate it.

Yeah it's not bad stuff.

Yeah it helps a little, it's not really a chore sticking to diet and it's normal everyday life now lol just find dieting hard as carb cravings get intense.


----------



## Chris86

I'm in the same boat man carbs are a fcuker lol keep it up any ways buddy


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> I'm in the same boat man carbs are a fcuker lol keep it up any ways buddy


Cheers mate.

Over the next 2 weeks I'll slowly be increasing my carbs e3d whilst running fat loss meds.

Slowly increase kcals until BULKING TIME! Woop!


----------



## Rick89

looking awesome fella

keep up the good work


----------



## Chris86

Nice  Might Run 2 weeks of clen from tomorrow my self I love that stuff lol


----------



## JusNoGood

Yea looking very impressive. Just out of interest...in a no **** kind of way...what do you look like not all tensed up?


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> looking awesome fella
> 
> keep up the good work


Cheers mate nice one.



Chris86 said:


> Nice  Might Run 2 weeks of clen from tomorrow my self I love that stuff lol


Good man. Yeah I prefer it with t3 though, superstack lol


----------



## C.Hill

JusNoGood said:


> Yea looking very impressive. Just out of interest...in a no **** kind of way...what do you look like not all tensed up?


Thanks.

Tbh don't look much different lol I'll get a pic up one day.


----------



## flinty90

All good in here i see ..


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> All good in here i see ..


Just looking forward to getting into a proper training routine again tbh mate. Long random days are not the one.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Just looking forward to getting into a proper training routine again tbh mate. Long random days are not the one.


Mate you have my sympathy there. i hate it when training grts messed up.. you at least still look good though mate i feel a right fat cnut when i dont train ..


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Mate you have my sympathy there. i hate it when training grts messed up.. you at least still look good though mate i feel a right fat cnut when i dont train ..


Mate I didn't train for 12 days lol that's a record for me lol

Kept diet tight though as was cutting anyway, I'm like a furnace lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

look brilliant mate (yes ****) lol. u thought about competing?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> look brilliant mate (yes ****) lol. u thought about competing?


Cheers mate, actually yes after following Chelsea's contest prep journal. It is something I'll look into in the next few years, need to grow some muscle first lol


----------



## Fat

Looking good. What's your secret to not put fat on?


----------



## Rick89

how do you find dieting when you got the munchies from the ganj??haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

Rick89 said:


> how do you find dieting when you got the *munchies from the ganj?*?haha


LOL does wonders for bulking tho


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> Looking good. What's your secret to not put fat on?


Clean high protein Diet and heavy training sessions mate. I do ZERO cardio lol should do really, would look alot better lol


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> how do you find dieting when you got the munchies from the ganj??haha


Very hard mate lol I always give in and have a few cheat meals at weekends anyway.

During the week post smoke i'll eat mp choc cookies, Greek yoghurt and blueberries, tinned fruit cocktail sugar free jelly and 0kcal squirty cream, I like fridge raiders chicken bites mmmm, milk, choc whey, peanut butter blended, LOADS of diet coke lol mixed nuts and seeds etc etc I could go on haha I fcuking love a smoke!


----------



## Rick89

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL does wonders for bulking tho


dont i know mate haha

currently smoking my way up to 19 stone :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Barbell bench

60kg x15

65kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x10

100kg x5

100kg x5

60kg x12

Sorted lol

Just a mess around sesh round my mates on his bench.

Got alot of shìt going on ATM, can't even eat properly lol so had a few beers and a pizza round his and had play about lol


----------



## flinty90

hope you dont go too far down the wrong road mate... are you looking to bulk or lean out anymore !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hope you dont go too far down the wrong road mate... are you looking to bulk or lean out anymore !!!


I'm just taking it easy at the moment mate, not sure what's going on lol I've had a protein shake and 2 slices of pizza all day lol fcuking mental.

I was slowly tapering carbs up e3d for next 2 weeks then bulk for 12 weeks, not sure how it's gonna go now tbh


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> I'm just taking it easy at the moment mate, not sure what's going on lol I've had a protein shake and 2 slices of pizza all day lol fcuking mental.
> 
> I was slowly tapering carbs up e3d for next 2 weeks then bulk for 12 weeks, not sure how it's gonna go now tbh


why whats wrong mate ??? or dont you want to say ....


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> why whats wrong mate ??? or dont you want to say ....


Just me being a dìck mate lol

Other women mixing my head up and risking everything basically.

Not too sure what's happening, proper headfcuk. Tearing me up mate.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Just me being a dìck mate lol
> 
> Other women mixing my head up and risking everything basically.
> 
> Not too sure what's happening, proper headfcuk. Tearing me up mate.


Other women ??? what as in affairs of the heart mate ?? are you in a relationship ??..

i hope you sort it mate... dont let it get you down bro your stronger than that,,,


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Other women ??? what as in affairs of the heart mate ?? are you in a relationship ??..
> 
> i hope you sort it mate... dont let it get you down bro your stronger than that,,,


Pm'd mate.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Pm'd mate.


replied bro...


----------



## Steuk

Looking good mate. (yes ****). Chin up and smash some weights.


----------



## Chris86

Keep at it man don't let ur self get on the dirty dark road of beer and pizza lol hope u get things sorted man !


----------



## MXD

Bro's before hoes.

Go gay 

sorry I mean come out


----------



## JANIKvonD

sounds serious mate, really hope it all works out for ya. but dont let it go tho bud you've worked hard as fuk for it and a good gym sesh always takes my mind off the everyday p!sh!


----------



## C.Hill

Steuk said:


> Looking good mate. (yes ****). Chin up and smash some weights.


Thanks mate appreciate it. I will tomorrow!!



Chris86 said:


> Keep at it man don't let ur self get on the dirty dark road of beer and pizza lol hope u get things sorted man !


Eating pizza as I type haha it's all good back on it tomorrow hopefully!! Thanks man



MXD said:


> Bro's before hoes.
> 
> Go gay
> 
> sorry I mean come out


I'm partial to a bit of meat every now and then 



JANIKvonD said:


> sounds serious mate, really hope it all works out for ya. but dont let it go tho bud you've worked hard as fuk for it and a good gym sesh always takes my mind off the everyday p!sh!


It's cool mate, just me being weak outside the gym lol

Don't you worry I start my blast next week! I just wanna eat loads of food haha

Thanks for your comments lads, appreciated, will rep later.

Like I said im back on it tomorrow!!


----------



## Fatstuff

sort ur head out christoff


----------



## Little_Jay

looking good in last pic after dnp run mate!

how did u find the sides? wa doses?

u still running accutane? jhows that workin


----------



## C.Hill

BACK ON IT!

Feeling 100% again! Ate well yesterday and just had 3 weetabix, 100g oats, 60g whey ready for delts traps and bi's!!

Also just jabbed 1ml(testing for pip) wc decatest500, and swallowed a 50mg BD androlic, it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS/ BI'S

Db side raises

10kg 2x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x10

Db shoulder press

15kg x15

25kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x8

Db front raises SS rear delt raises

12.5kg 2x12

10kg x12

Db shrugs

50kg 4x15-12

Behind back smith shrugs

140kg 3x12

Machine shoulder press

55kg 2x15-20

Bb curl(super strict)

30kg x12

35kg x10

35kg x7

Incline db curl

15kg 3x12

Sorted.

Excellent session, weights are down but I haven't trained in ages so im not too bothered, was surprised at how heavy 35kg db presses were lol used to pìss them. Pre-exhausted them with side raises I suppose.

Now don't know if it was the oxy tab this morning or what but I haven't had a delt pump like that in a long time lol looked sick.

Now downing 90g whey, 60g dextrose and 5g superfood xs with 100g rice on the boil to go with my tuna  I love feeling better again


----------



## Chris86

Nice one man u sound very positive mate keep the head down


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> Nice one man u sound very positive mate keep the head down


I'm on it mate! Heads in a good place now, got rid of that sickness bug, I can actually eat again!! And train properly! Felt really good.

These next 12 weeks are gonna be super duper!lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see you back on it Chris. Nice session too. Weights will fly back up soon enough so no worries there.


----------



## flinty90

nice one brother, i kew you would pull through X


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Good to see you back on it Chris. Nice session too. Weights will fly back up soon enough so no worries there.


Cheers mate, feels really good!

Can't wait to start smashing the food!



flinty90 said:


> nice one brother, i kew you would pull through X


Thanks for advice again mate, appreciate it!

Reps for all when I get round to it lol


----------



## C.Hill

2nd day back on the 'bulking' and fcuk it's hard getting them kcals in after cutting for so long.

100g rice and 200g chicken felt like a challenge more than a little meal lmao crazy!

Only slight pip from the decatest yesterday, just aswell as I'm going to bully my legs tonight


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> 2nd day back on the 'bulking' and fcuk it's hard getting them kcals in after cutting for so long.
> 
> 100g rice and 200g chicken felt like a challenge more than a little meal lmao crazy!
> 
> Only slight pip from the decatest yesterday, just aswell as I'm going to bully my legs tonight


Mate i have had the same breakfast lol.. just not as much chicken. come back muesli all is forgiven ..legs for me tonight too..


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Mate i have had the same breakfast lol.. just not as much chicken. come back muesli all is forgiven ..legs for me tonight too..


Lol for breakfast I had 3 weetabix, 75g oats and 70g whey lol

Hoping to bump that upto 5 weetabix, 150g oats, whey and a few eggs in a few weeks lol

I really am gonna abuse my legs this cycle, dropsets, supersets the fcuking lot.


----------



## Fat

C.Hill said:


> 2nd day back on the 'bulking' and fcuk it's hard getting them kcals in after cutting for so long.
> 
> 100g rice and 200g chicken felt like a challenge more than a little meal lmao crazy!
> 
> Only slight pip from the decatest yesterday, just aswell as I'm going to bully my legs tonight


Hey mate, was wondering if pip causes problems when squatting?


----------



## Fatstuff

Fat said:


> Hey mate, was wondering if pip causes problems when squatting?


Couple of warmups and u don't feel it


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill mate delete some messenges so i can send you a PM lol


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> Hey mate, was wondering if pip causes problems when squatting?


Depends how severe it is mate. I've had pip before where I physically couldn't train legs for weeks lol

But if it's just normal mild pip then a few warmup sets like fatstuff says does the trick.


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> C.Hill mate delete some messenges so i can send you a PM lol


Deleted mate


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Squats

Bar x20

60kg x15

70kg x15

100kg x12

100kg x10

110kg x10

Leg extensions

4x12-15

Lying ham curls

4x12-15

Calf raises

6x15

Hack squat

60kg x12

80kg x10

85kg x10

Sorted.

Felt sick, went home lol happy with that though, pouring with sweat and legs were trembling! Nothing like a bike ride home to sort that out lol

Diet today

.3 weetabix, 75g oats, 60g whey

.100g rice, 200g chicken, broccoli

.100g rice, 200g chicken, 50g oats, 30g whey

.4 slices burgens, 50g peanut butter, 50g oats, 30g whey.

.Craze(preworkout)

.pwo shake, 60g dextrose, 60g whey

.200g chicken, 120g pasta, veg

.400ml FF milk, 60g casein, 30g whey, tbls peanut butter/ nutella.

Roughly 4500kcals, 450g protein, 340g carbs, 100g fat (somewhere round there lol)


----------



## Ahal84

Hi mate. How are you finding Craze?


----------



## C.Hill

morgan84 said:


> Hi mate. How are you finding Craze?


Enjoying it thanks mate 

Definatly an acquired taste but it does the job. Don't get a jittery comedown from it like hemo and jack3d.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST TRI'S

Incline db press

15kg x15

25kg x12

35kg x12

35kg x12

Incline bench

Bar x20

60kg x12

70kg x12

Cable Xs

2P(plates) x15

3P x15

4P x12

Plate loaded machine press

20kg(each side) x12

30kg x12

40kg x8

Incline db flys

15kg 2x10

17.5kg x12

Dips

Bw 14,11,7 lol

Cable skullcrushers

3P x20

5P x15

6P x12, 12

Overhead cable extensions

7P 3x12

Sorted.

Ouch! Very good session, lowered the weights and concentrated on feeling the muscle do the work, especially on cable crossovers, felt really good, gonna hurt tomorrow lol

Pump was unreal, looked sick when out the gym lol

Diet today

.100g oats, 60g whey, 3 weetabix.

.100g rice, 200g beef mmmm...

.100g rice, 200g chicken, broccoli, 50g oats, 30g whey.

.4 slice burgens, 50g PB, 100g blueberries.

.Craze

.recovery shake from gym.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta

.40g casein, 40g whey, 500ml FF milk, tbls PB.

Beef and rice lol


----------



## Sharp161

whats "slices burgens"?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharp161 said:


> whats "slices burgens"?


Burgens soya and linseed bread mate, fantastic stuff, 6g protein per slice plus loads of good fats and energy lol love the stuff.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x20

100kg x15

140kg x10

160kg x5

170kg x5

180kg x5

200kg x5

Hammer pullups(big squeeze at top)

5x5

V row

4x12

Sorted.

Started deadlifting again! Felt really good, 200kg has never felt so heavy after not doing them for so long lol had to rest the bar down for a few seconds each after rep, pretty intense, felt like a right girl lol I'll soon have that 250!

Got myself some Norma test e amps, so will blast them on top of my decatest.

Also been 2 weeks without hcg and my balls are atrophying, looks fcuking weird lol will have loads of hcg on Monday so will blast during the week, try and bring them back.

Appetite had been pretty shìt the last few days, I'm fearing it's the oxys kicking in as dbol kills my appetite too, still getting the kcals in but it's a struggle, up 9lb this week  can't beat a good rebound lol


----------



## C.Hill

For the whole day, from 6am this morning till now I have eaten.... An apple! And a bite of pb sandwich! Wtf.

Woke up, felt sick, walked halfway to work, was sick, got to work, sick again lol and just wasn't hungry??

Haven't had even a craving for any food whatsoever....it's fcuking weird cos I can feel my body crying and shaking for food but as soon as that protein shake, chicken or tuna touches the back of my throat it's coming up again.

Pretty fcuked for ideas really lol hopefully be hungry after a few doobs but until then I'm hoping I can eat tomorrow.

Should be training shoulders now aswell! Sod that I can just about walk without going dizzy lol


----------



## synthasize

Been readin this and now gonna sub, really good journal mate!

Oxys kills my appetite within like 2 days mate, perhaps a digestive enzyme might help?

Can you let us know what the shutdown/recovery is like with the decatest as I'm considering it for next cycle but a bit afraid of 19-nors at the moment!


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> Been readin this and now gonna sub, really good journal mate!
> 
> Oxys kills my appetite within like 2 days mate, perhaps a digestive enzyme might help?
> 
> Can you let us know what the shutdown/recovery is like with the decatest as I'm considering it for next cycle but a bit afraid of 19-nors at the moment!


Thanks mate appreciated, reps.

Yeah its crazy mate, I've just demolished 6 lean mince burgers and salad and 2 croissants lol random but it went down a treat 

Yeah I'm currently using ravenous, 2 caps 3x ed, think I notice a difference lol


----------



## C.Hill

SHOULDERS

RC warmup.

Side raises

10kg 3x15 (very slow)

Seated smith press (thought I'd give it a bash lol)

40kg x15

50kg x12

60kg x12

Side raises

12.5kg 2x12

17.5kg x10

15kg x10

10kg x15

Rear delt fly

3 plates 3x15

Sorted.

In and out in 25mins lol nice quick session as I had to be somewhere.

Thought I'd swap seated db press' for smith press for while, felt really good and controlled, could focus more on the squeeze, could be fun!

Managed to bang loads of food in today, dropped 50mg oxy 2 hours pre training and the pump was mad!


----------



## DiggyV

C.Hill said:


> Burgens soya and linseed bread mate, fantastic stuff, 6g protein per slice plus loads of good fats and energy lol love the stuff.


Great find Chris. Love bread but stay away from it like the plague ATM. wil have to hunt this out.


----------



## flinty90

Some good back session there mate. i also like the smiths for a nice focused shoulder exercise. i know a lot of people dont rate it. keep it up bro..


----------



## C.Hill

DiggyV said:


> Great find Chris. Love bread but stay away from it like the plague ATM. wil have to hunt this out.


Cheers mate! Thanks for reps too 

Yeah been eating this bread for years now it's delicious, you won't go back.



flinty90 said:


> Some good back session there mate. i also like the smiths for a nice focused shoulder exercise. i know a lot of people dont rate it. keep it up bro..


Yeah nice and simple but effective 

Smith pressing was nice, could really feel the muscle working and worrying about balance etc

GOT MYSELF TICKETS FOR SATURDAY BODYPOWER! YEAH BOY!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick snap from gym earlier  8lb up.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST TRI'S

RC warmup

Decline bench

Bar x20

60kg x12

80kg x12

Incline db press

25kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x12

Machine fly

2P x15

3P x15

5P x12

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x12

40kg x8

Cable flys

3P 3x12

Flat db press

25kgs 2x10

Cable skull crushers

3x15

Overhead cable extension

3x12

Smith CHBP

60kg 3x10 (felt very heavy lol)

Sorted.

Diet today.

.60g whey, apple.

.6 weetabix, 6 eggs.

.250g chicken, 400g potatos

.4 slices of burgens, 100g cheese, cucumber.

.50g oats, 40g whey

Train

.pwo 60g whey, 60g dextrose

.5 lean mince burgers, 300g potatos, salad.

TBC....


----------



## C.Hill

Well, just got back from the Bodypower expo, fantastic!

Ronnie, jay, Kai, phil etc were fcuking massive lol looked quite scary tbh, real eye opener on how big the human body can get!

Rob riches seminar on ab training and q+a was pretty interesting, the mans physique is incredible, really is.

Got loads of free supps and shakers alongside 4 bags full of protein and supps lmao

Also saw someone deadlift 336kg which was very impressive.

All in all a very good day, ram packed and food and drink was WAY overpriced but was still a good day 

And the women! Didn't know where to look haha fake boobs everywhere!


----------



## C.Hill

Goodies from today  oh yes blueberry cheesecake whey!


----------



## C.Hill

Some of today's meals


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS, TRAPS

RC warmup

Db side raises

10kg x12

12.5kg 2x12

15kg x12

Db seated press

25kg x15

30kg 2x12

Face pulls

3x15-20

Plate loaded machine press

20kg x12

30kg x10, 11

Db shrug

50kg 3x15

50kg x10 dropset 30kgs x10

Sorted.

Diet

.50g whey, apple. (couldn't eat?)

.200g chicken, 300g potato, half tin baked beans

.Tin tuna, 400g sweet potato, tomato, 30g whey

.4 slice burgens, PB, 30g whey, 50g oats, blueberries

.Pwo shake 60g whey, 60g dextrose

.300g steak, 300g potato, brocolli

TBC


----------



## AnotherLevel

I read through your first cycle thread before I decided to start mine and just seen the latest gym pic (one in your avi) and what a transformation! If you don't mind me asking how many cycles have you ran?


----------



## C.Hill

AnotherLevel said:


> I read through your first cycle thread before I decided to start mine and just seen the latest gym pic (one in your avi) and what a transformation! If you don't mind me asking how many cycles have you ran?


Thanks appreciate it 

Just 2 cycles mate! And a few oral cycles(sd).


----------



## AnotherLevel

C.Hill said:


> Thanks appreciate it
> 
> Just 2 cycles mate! And a few oral cycles(sd).


What did you go with for your second? Am already thinking about mine and only 4 weeks into my first lol


----------



## joeyh1485

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap from gym earlier  8lb up.


Been following along mate an you have made fantastic progress it's given me a kick up the @rse to sort my training out lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking good in the latest picture Chris .fvck knows how you get that amount of food down you though!

What do you do cardio wise to keep lean?

I'm cutting at the moment and just starting to see results at start of third week in. Can't wait to lean bulk again!! Lol


----------



## C.Hill

AnotherLevel said:


> What did you go with for your second? Am already thinking about mine and only 4 weeks into my first lol


Ended up running a short onerip cycle then stayed on, have been blasting and cruising for roughly 9 months, this blast is my last for a long time! 



joeyh1485 said:


> Been following along mate an you have made fantastic progress it's given me a kick up the @rse to sort my training out lol


Cheers mate, getting there slowly. We all have shìt training weeks sometimes, it's just making up for it the week after!



Ginger Ben said:


> Looking good in the latest picture Chris .fvck knows how you get that amount of food down you though!
> 
> What do you do cardio wise to keep lean?
> 
> I'm cutting at the moment and just starting to see results at start of third week in. Can't wait to lean bulk again!! Lol


Thanks! I don't know how I eat it all either lol it's not as much as I wanna be eating though.

Don't do cardio mate, boring lol just keep my diet clean and lift intensely so i leave the gym dripping lol although I'm getting a bike for my house, gonna start doing 30mins am cardio each day.


----------



## C.Hill

ABS

Decline crunch(slow)

3xfailure (10-15

Hanging knee raises

3xF 12-15

Cable twists

2x20

Cable crunch

3x12

Sorted.

Finally trained my core/ abs!!! Lol gonna hurt tomorrow!

Diet today- not the best as I didn't prepare food for today! Just couldn't be ****d lol tescos it was!

.4 weetabix, 50g whey, apple

.BLT, 40g whey

.8 BBQ chicken drumsticks, chicken bacon sandwich.

.pint ff milk, 50g multisource protein, 6 weetabix.

.pwo 60g whey, 60g dextrose

Tbc

Lol all about eating weetabix out of the shaker lmao


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST TRI'S

RC warmups

Cable fly

2P 2x15

Incline db press

17.5kg x20

27.5kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x11

Machine fly

3P x15

4P x15

7P x10 DS 4P x10

Flat db press

40kg 2x10

Incline plate loaded press

25kg X12

40kg 2x10

Cable flys

3P 3x12

Smith CGBP

40kg x15

60kg 2x10-12

Cable skullcrushers(pyramid up)

4x12-15

Rope pushdowns

3x12

Dips

3 lmao! Tris were fried

Machine fly

2P 7x15 (30 sec rest)

Sorted.

Excellent session! Didn't wanna leave! Topless training tonight aswell as it was so hot  laaaaavly!

Diet today

.30g dextrose,20g whey

.Apple, 50g oats, 60g whey

.4 slices burgens, 50g cheese, 150g turkey, cucumber

.200g chicken, 300g potato, 40g whey

.8 weetabix, pint ff milk, 40g whey

.pwo 60g dextrose, 60g whey

TBC


----------



## Ginger Ben

The only part of that which stood out was "topless training" that is wrong on so many levels. Pmsl


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> The only part of that which stood out was "topless training" that is wrong on so many levels. Pmsl


Nah mate not at all, if you trained where I trained there's no point wearing a top in the summer, I was dripping after 20 mins lol it's fcuking roasting!

I wernt the only one and it was quiet so it's all good lol except the other blokes are monsters lmao


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> The only part of that which stood out was "topless training" that is wrong on so many levels. Pmsl


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx100 no!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Nah mate not at all, if you trained where I trained there's no point wearing a top in the summer, I was dripping after 20 mins lol it's fcuking roasting!
> 
> I wernt the only one and it was quiet so it's all good lol except the other blokes are monsters lmao


LOL id move gym!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x20

100kg x10

140kg x6

180kg x6

200kg x5

210kg x3  needed more food.

Close grip row

Full stack 6x12

Straight arm pulldowns

60kg??? 5x10-12

Sorted.

Rode the 1.5miles to my gym to find it was closed!! Had to pay £7.35 for a shìtty gym with shìt equipment!

Still blitzed my lats though  the pulldowns were really intense on last 3 sets, really hurt and they pumped up like a good'un 

Needed more food in me or a pre workout drink to hit the 210kg deadlift for 5 reps though, next week!!! 

Diet today so far

.30g dextrose, 30g whey

.120g oats, 60g whey, tbls PB

.300g potato, 200g chicken

Train

.Pwo shake 60g dextrose, 60g whey

.currently eating tin tuna, 400g sweet potato and mayo


----------



## infernal0988

you gotta delete some innbox messages mate i cant reach you lol


----------



## DiggyV

New avi is looking good Chris. Better balance with delts and traps now buddy IMO.

Good work


----------



## C.Hill

Apologies about lack of updates, life had been hectic these last few weeks, I've been pretty ill too, reckon I consumed 200g protein over the last 8 days, hasn't been nice  life's still pretty mad but I'm handling it a bit better now, today was the first day in a long time where I've eaten proper meals, so was only right I went training too 

LEGS

Leg press

2P x20

4P x20

6P x20

8P x20

10P x13 dropset 8P x7

Ham curls

4x10-12

Front squats

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x10

Calf raises

6x15

Diet today

.reflex instant mass

.4 slices burgens, 100g cheese, cucumber, 40g whey

.500g mash, 250g chicken(took ages lol)

.100g blueberry wheats, 50g whey

Train

Pwo shake

Tbc...


----------



## C.Hill

Random pic of my gyms new 72kg dumbbells lol will be curling them soon


----------



## cas

C.Hill said:


> Random pic of my gyms new 72kg dumbbells lol will be curling them soon


Epic


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS/ TRI'S

Rotator cuff warmup.

Slight incline db press

16kgs x20

26kgs x15

36kgs x12

38kgs x10

Incline smith press

50kg 2x15

Db side raises (very slow and squeezed at top)

8kgs x15

10kgs x15

14kgs x12

16kgs x8

10kgs x12

Ez Rear delt rows

30kg 4x20

Cable flies

4P 2x15

5P 1x13 failure

Ez skullcrushers

20kg x12

30kg x10

30kg x8

Cable skullcrushers

4x15

Sorted!

Excellent session! Even though I'd left a 4 day gap between sessions again  not good.

Haven't done ez skullcrushers in a long time and they felt very heavy lmao used to be able to do 55kg for 8 so I'll have to work hard to get to that again.

Db presses were very controlled and I swear I could feel the muscle fibres ripping lmao was good!!


----------



## C.Hill

Disgusting picture of 250mg Norma pharma test running down my hand  smashed the Cnut lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite [email protected]! a weeks worth down the drain  gutting mate :lol: :whistling: they DBs are fukin beasts :mellow: they getting used much?


----------



## Fatstuff

fcukin ell jan, u look like uve lost some podge well done


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite [email protected]! a weeks worth down the drain  gutting mate :lol: :whistling: they DBs are fukin beasts :mellow: they getting used much?


Haha yeah a weeks :whistling: yeah it fcuked me off big time, tastes nice though  better tasting than prochem lmao

I've seen no-one use them yet!!! I'm gonna (try) bust out some shrugs with them tomorrow lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> fcukin ell jan, u look like uve lost some podge well done


****e pic mate but im down 2 stone from january (fat). down 3stone from this time last year (muscle/fat). just a skinny weak cvnt now :crying: :lol: im starting my first proper inj cycle next month and my first journal  cheers


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah a weeks :whistling: yeah it fcuked me off big time, tastes nice though  better tasting than prochem lmao
> 
> I've seen no-one use them yet!!! I'm gonna (try) bust out some shrugs with them tomorrow lol


lol they look proper home made like


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> ****e pic mate but im down 2 stone from january (fat). down 3stone from this time last year (muscle/fat). just a skinny weak cvnt now :crying: :lol: im starting my first proper inj cycle next month and my first journal  cheers


2 stone since jan is fantastic mate well done  reps.

Has your strength suffered much? Have you ran any oral cycles?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> 2 stone since jan is fantastic mate well done  reps.
> 
> Has your strength suffered much? Have you ran any oral cycles?


 strength is way down from last year mate  had allot of sh!t going on last year so didn't step foot in a gym for 7 month fvckin dumba$$ lol. Gave myself a kick up the erse after Xmas and dropped allot of podge...strength is way up from jan but still sh!t.

I'm itching to get involved with a proper cycle now  want my bf as low as I can in the next 4-5weeks Before I start, done a test/deca cycle when I was 17 lmao d!ck, orals iv done are Oxy/sd matrix and epi most recent was the sd last year.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Wg pulldowns (warmup)

3x20

T/bar rows

20kg x15

40kg x15

60kg x12,12,10

Close grip v rows

10P x12

13P x12

14P x12,12

Straight arm pulldowns

4x15 ouch!!

Hammer curls

15kg x10

17.5kg x10

20kg x10

Bb curls

30kg x10

35kg x10

Sorted.

Shìt days eating unfortunately, appetite is still shot! Hate it.


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Single Quad extensions

Top stack 3x15 each leg

Superset

Single laying ham curls

30kg 3x15

Leg press

4P x20

6P x20

8P x20

10P x12, x10

12P x10

4P x22

Calf raises

14P 2x15

12P 2x15

Sorted.

Felt sick, so a good sesh, needed more food today, didnt prepare so suffered the consequences lol wanted to do some front squats but the leg pressing fcuked me, each rep was nice and deep, trying to focus on squeezing the quads at the top of each rep, really hurt in the 20 rep range too, something else I need to get used to.

Diet

.reflex instant mass, apple

.200g sweet potato, tin tuna

.reflex instant mass, 200g sweet potato

.150g blueberry wheats, 75g multisource protein

.bbw excel, scoop dextrose intra training.

.70g dextrose, 50g whey

.300g steak  300g mash, veg

.2 choc ices blended with 50g chocolate whey, 400ml ff milk.

Not too bad, too many shakes today for my liking.


----------



## C.Hill

Current condition-


----------



## Rick89

looking in awesome condition fella

good work

it sucks when appetite is down doesnt it mate i suffer this alot lately


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> looking in awesome condition fella
> 
> good work
> 
> it sucks when appetite is down doesnt it mate i suffer this alot lately


Cheers mate appreciate it! Reps.

Yeah it is shìt, been force feeding alot which ain't too fun, getting there though


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST DELTS TRI'S

Incline db press

15kg x15, 25kg x15

35kg x10,10,8

Plate loaded machine press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg 2x10 (tried a different grip this time and got a really nice squeeze with these, could really feel my inner chest working)

Single db side raises

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x12

10kg x15

8kg x16 ouch!

Neutral grip cable rear delt rows

4 plates 2x20

6 plates x20,18

Cable flies

4x12-15

Plate loaded machine delt press

20kg (each side) 2x10(very slow and squeezed)

Ez skullcrushers

3x12

Cable tricep work.

Sorted.

Excellent session! Chest and shoulders were killing after this!

Really liking push/pull/legs again at the moment.


----------



## C.Hill

Also witnessed 2 brothers get 3 and 4 reps db benching them 72kgs! Loons.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Wg pulldowns 2x20

Narrow grip 2x20

T-bar rows

20kg x15

40kg x15

60kg x8

70kg x12,11,10

Close grip v rows

10P x15

14P x12

15P x15

16P x12

Close grip pulldowns

3x12-15

Straight arm pulldowns

3x12 (very slow, really worked the lats)

Trap bar shrug

60kg x25

120kg 2x15

Behind back smith shrug

100kg 3x20 (45 sec rests, big squeezes)

Hammer curl

10kg x15(each arm)

17.5kg x12

20kg 2x12

Bb curl

35kg 2x12

Sorted.

Excellent session! Big pumps and veins were hanging out thanks to oxys and cialis 2 hours prior lol

Weights are up, especially as it was another shìt days eating! Just couldn't stomach much!

Diet today

.reflex instant mass, apple.

.3 slices burgens, butter, 50g protein shake.

.120g white rice, 200g beef

.100g blueberry wheats, 50g protein shake

.redbull

.excel and dextrose intra

.pwo shake, some qnt recovery shake

Tbc....


----------



## Mingster

Looks a good session mate:thumbup1:

Get that eating sorted though lol. Get some meat in you. Or a KFC at least. I only train as it lets me eat so much....


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Looks a good session mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Get that eating sorted though lol. Get some meat in you. Or a KFC at least. I only train as it lets me eat so much....


I know mate it's driving me crazy!!! Appetite will come back soon hopefully  Got chicken pasta coming up!

I'll get a photo of the t-bar row next time im in there!


----------



## Chris86

great condition mate! i would be like a dog with 2 dicks if that was me well done and keep up the good work


----------



## thehogester

Your PM box is full mate.


----------



## Greenspin

C.Hill said:


> Current condition-


Looking good mate! Good symmetry, especially in the abs.

P.s. do the red walls in your gym help with aggression during sessions :tongue:


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> Looking good mate! Good symmetry, especially in the abs.
> 
> P.s. do the red walls in your gym help with aggression during sessions :tongue:


His unilateral ab training must be paying off


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> great condition mate! i would be like a dog with 2 dicks if that was me well done and keep up the good work


Cheers mate!

I am lol and I'm getting married, that's the problem 



thehogester said:


> Your PM box is full mate.


I'll empty it ASAP mate


----------



## C.Hill

Greenspin said:


> Looking good mate! Good symmetry, especially in the abs.
> 
> P.s. do the red walls in your gym help with aggression during sessions :tongue:


Thankyou  my abs haven't changed in years lol I'll find a natty pic of me and you'll see they look exactly the same lol need to train them!

Haha yeah thats the main reason they're red lol



Fatstuff said:


> His unilateral ab training must be paying off


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Leg press

4P x20

8P x20

10P x16

12P x12

8P x20

Lying ham curls BIG SQUEEEZE!!

(individual leg warmup) 20kg x12

35kg x12

45kg x12 ds 30kg x8

40kg x10 5 sec rest x7

Quad extensions

5x12-15 upping by 2 plates each set

Standing calf raises

3x12, felt fcuked, went home.

Sorted.

Not too bad a sesh, was supposed to be rest night but felt up for it and wanted to get legs out the way tbh lol

Another day of not eating much, didn't help with energy levels, but getting used to the leg press now so will stick with high reps for 2 more weeks then drop the weight and sit in in 8-12 range for 4-6 weeks.

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass shake, slice burgens toast.

.100g blueberry wheats, half pint ff milk, 75g multisource protein.

.100g pasta, 150g chicken, 2 slices bacon, tomato.

.4 slices burgens, 1.5 tins tuna, cucumber.

.redbull, apple

Trained

.60g whey, 60g dextrose,

.6 sausages, 300g mash, veg

So far...


----------



## JANIKvonD

burgens soya & linseed? superb stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> burgens soya & linseed? superb stuff :thumbup1:


Yes mate I eat loads of it lol sooo tasty!


----------



## Chris86

.6 sausages, 300g mash, veg.................nice :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> .6 sausages, 300g mash, veg.................nice :thumb:


Haha can't beat it! Had 4 left over for break today lol sausage sarnies!!


----------



## C.Hill

Just remembered I forgot to jab last week AGAIN!! Lol

So just jabbed 5ml decatest to cover both weeks  2.5ml each glute, smooth as you like.


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite ya ****..sapien. yupta this w.e?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite ya ****..sapien. yupta this w.e?


How you doing cowmouth?

Training hard and resting is the plan lol hopefully I can go to sleep without waking up at 4-6am being sick! Been almost 2 months now!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> How you doing cowmouth?
> 
> Training hard and resting is the plan lol hopefully I can go to sleep without waking up at 4-6am being sick! Been almost 2 months now!!


fvck sake u been to the doc's about that?

im alrite mucker....p!sh sleep last night (first jab...dead ar$e) got the highland show this w.e so plenty horse riding burds to gop at


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> fvck sake u been to the doc's about that?
> 
> im alrite mucker....p!sh sleep last night (first jab...dead ar$e) got the highland show this w.e so plenty horse riding burds to gop at


Yep loads mate, went Wednesday actually, blood pressure is excellent she said, is lower than normal lmao blood glucose levels, cholesterol, liver etc is in perfect working order! She don't know? She thinks it's emotional, related to stress/anxiety/guilt etc it's killing me mate, haven't eaten a full days good munch in ages, just riding it out 

Haha yes mate! And them girls sure no how to ride!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yep loads mate, went Wednesday actually, blood pressure is excellent she said, is lower than normal lmao blood glucose levels, cholesterol, liver etc is in perfect working order! She don't know? She thinks it's emotional, related to stress/anxiety/guilt etc it's killing me mate, haven't eaten a full days good munch in ages, just riding it out
> 
> Haha yes mate! And them girls sure no how to ride!!!


sh!temare mate, antiD's? fvck that tho.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> sh!temare mate, antiD's? fvck that tho.


Lmao fcuk anti ds lol nah I'm not depressed or anything, just wake up and throw up and feel **** for an hour or two lol part of my daily routine now lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Lmao fcuk anti ds lol nah I'm not depressed or anything, just wake up and throw up and feel **** for an hour or two lol part of my daily routine now lol


Llf . hope its gone soon mate x


----------



## C.Hill

Been up about 7 times during the night sweating like hell! And have also been up since 5am AGAIN throwing up! Fcuk!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Sh1t man, I'd get a second opinion


----------



## flinty90

have you got stomach problems ?? do you have indigestion or burning feelings in your stomach ??


----------



## C.Hill

Well, managed to stop shaking and get back to sleep for a few hours  feel like shìt though and gotta train later!

Flinty- no major stomach problems just EVERY morning between 4.30-6am I'm up having a #2, then I get really shaky like hypo symptoms, and normally end up throwing up or shìtting again, I normally sip dextrose and have a smoke and it settles my whole body down and I can get back to sleep again. Hate this. It's really starting to get on top of me now, it's effecting EVERYTHING, more importantly my training.


----------



## Fatstuff

There HAS to be an underlying issue surely?!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> There HAS to be an underlying issue surely?!!!


Yes mate there has to be, healthy 24 year olds don't get fcuking morning sickness like a women lol just dunno what it is?


----------



## Fatstuff

U done a pregnancy test??


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> U done a pregnancy test??


Yes mate, negative unfortunately

No training for me today! Aaaargh!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Def get a second opinion mate, gotta be something to tie it too. Suppose that's the price ya have to pay for being a huge cvnt lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Def get a second opinion mate, gotta be something to tie it too. Suppose that's the price ya have to pay for being a huge cvnt lol


Gonna have too mate.

I'm nowhere near a huge Cnut lol


----------



## flinty90

i think it will be H pylori, or you have some sort of hiatus hernia or reflux oesophugitis !!!

i will put money on it


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> i think it will be H pylori, or you have some sort of hiatus hernia or reflux oesophugitis !!!
> 
> i will put money on it


In English?lol


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> In English?lol


H pylori (helicobacter pylori) a stomach bug

Hiatus Hernia ( where your stomach pokes through your oesophagus wall)

reflux 9 your acid coming back up fom stomach into your oesophegus trac) making you sick... this also makes you shivvery and feel crap..

i know this because i have had all 3 ...

go and see a doctor again and ask them to rule out all 3 ...


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> H pylori (helicobacter pylori) a stomach bug
> 
> Hiatus Hernia ( where your stomach pokes through your oesophagus wall)
> 
> reflux 9 your acid coming back up fom stomach into your oesophegus trac) making you sick... this also makes you shivvery and feel crap..
> 
> i know this because i have had all 3 ...
> 
> go and see a doctor again and ask them to rule out all 3 ...


Wow that sounds like what I've got, sorry to hear pal, did you find out the cause of it? And the cure?

I'm going back 1st thing Monday morning to a different doc and am gonna mention this, thankyou very much flinty, top man.


----------



## Fatstuff

I had reflux oesophagitus (acid reflux) when I was 18 and half stone - my big belly was pressing on my diaphragm letting acid come up into my windpipe, I used to wake up sometimes struggling to breath, sounded like an asthma attack mrs used to really worry!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Doc told me to lose weight, I just thought he was being a Cnut lol turns out he was right haha


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Incline db press

Warmup- 15kg x10, 25kgx10

40kg x9,6

35kg x8,8

Plate loaded Machine press

20kg(each side) x12

30kg x10+2 partials

32.5kg x9

Single db Side raises

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x12

10kg x15

Cable Rear delt rows

3P x20

4P x20

6P x12

5P x15

Plate loaded delt press

15kg x17,12,11 (30 sec rest, big squeeze)

Cable flies

2P x15

3P x12

5P x8

2P x15

Sorted.

Was gonna train triceps aswell but felt pretty weak and dizzy by the end, was up at 4.30am being sick lol needed more food. Was happy with the session though, especially incline pressing, kept it very strict, big pumps!

Diet this morning-

.reflex instant mass

.4 boiled eggs, 3 slices burgens, apple, redbull

.intra bcaa's

.pwo 60g whey, 60g dextrose

.100g white rice, tin tuna, tomato, 50g multisource protein shake


----------



## C.Hill

First morning I wasn't sick in ages!! Woop!

First 4 meals for today-


----------



## Mish

What's on the menu for today? Looks good!

Being that you weren't sick, were you still up at your normal time?


----------



## C.Hill

Mish said:


> What's on the menu for today? Looks good!
> 
> Being that you weren't sick, were you still up at your normal time?


No! I slept like a baby through till 6am! Very happy lol gonna smash triceps tonight instead of resting as I didn't hit them yesterday, feel like a new man!lol

Ive got-

.reflex instant mass, banana, slice burgens toast, sugarfree redbull.

.4 whole eggs, 4 whites, 2 slice bacon, 3 slices burgens, broccoli.

.120g white rice, 200g turkey, broccoli, peaches.

.100g blueberry wheats, 50g multisource whey, reflex flapjack.

.litre full fat milk.

Should keep me going


----------



## Mish

Is that scrambled egg and bacon for one of your meals? How does that reheat? Have never thought of reheating that before, must try it


----------



## C.Hill

Mish said:


> Is that scrambled egg and bacon for one of your meals? How does that reheat? Have never thought of reheating that before, must try it


I just chop some bacon up in a pan, let it sizzle, beat up a load of eggs and pour it into frying pan for a minute or two. Scoop out into tuppaware and microwave next day for 2 mins, splash of ketchup/bbq sauce and it's a winner!!


----------



## C.Hill

TRICEPS

Rope pushdowns

2x15

Ez extension

20kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x10

Dips

12,12,12

Leaning Cable pushdowns

4x12-15

Smith CGBP

40kg x15

60kg x11,9

80kg x6

Sorted.

Just a quick catch up sesh today as missed tri's yesterday


----------



## animal adam

Looks like your getting your mojo back lol. How you finding the Norma test?? Just got my hands on some myself.


----------



## JANIKvonD

how u holding it down mate.. spoke to the doc?


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BI'S

Wide grip lat pulldowns

2x15

T bar rows

20kg x20

40kg x15

60kg x10

75kg x6,6

60kg x12

Wide grip pulldowns

4x10-12

Straight arm pulldowns

4x10-15

V pulldowns

3x8-10

Seated Hammer curls

15kgs 4x10

Conc curl

12.5kg 3x12

Bb curls

30kg 3x10

Sorted.

Was sweating like fcuk in the gym! Completely drenched it was horrible lol definatly the deca, was like this after 2 weeks on npp, same as nighttime, sweat more with nandrolone than tren lmao


----------



## C.Hill

Picked some goodies up today


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Looks like your getting your mojo back lol. How you finding the Norma test?? Just got my hands on some myself.


Cheers mate, getting there...I'm not actually running it at the mo, it's in my stash, gonna cruise on it at a later date


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> how u holding it down mate.. spoke to the doc?


Alight mate, not too bad, still waking up early, booked today off work just so I could have an extra lie in lol bloody needed it, feel so drained!

Going back to docs today for a 2nd opinion, there's no way this is emotional shìt.


----------



## Ahal84

Hope you will get it sort it, mate.

By the way your inbox is full.


----------



## C.Hill

Ahal84 said:


> Hope you will get it sort it, mate.
> 
> By the way your inbox is full.


Emptied


----------



## bigrod1982

Hi mate,

Ive just joined this particular forum.... Looking to get stuck straight In spotted your thread.. To save reading the 40 pages of which there are loads of great detail etc. Plus u have made some great gains!!

Please update us all on where you are and your goals etc!

Rod Supersize

(Online Rep For Cardiff Sports Nutrition) Please wait for my Discount code to get Free delivery and discount on every offer!


----------



## C.Hill

bigrod1982 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Ive just joined this particular forum.... Looking to get stuck straight In spotted your thread.. To save reading the 40 pages of which there are loads of great detail etc. Plus u have made some great gains!!
> 
> Please update us all on where you are and your goals etc!
> 
> Rod Supersize
> 
> (Online Rep For Cardiff Sports Nutrition) Please wait for my Discount code to get Free delivery and discount on every offer!


Hey mate thanks for the compliment  just wanna say CSN are superb for delivery and prices, so thanks!

Basically been training roughly 4 years now, since starting this log in February I've gone from the first pic to the 2nd pic which I'm very pleased with, havent really been following the scales, going by mirror. Had quite a few setbacks but keep pushing on lol goals are to just keep putting on size whilst keeping lean, maybe thinking about competing in the next year or two?


----------



## C.Hill

Right, i just worked out im getting married in 13.5 weeks and on honeymoon in week 14.

The plan is to continue to bulk for another 6 more weeks, cut for 6 weeks then maintain for the 2 weeks prior doomsday.

Need to get my **** in gear!!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Leg extensions 4x15

Iso ham curls 4x12

Leg press (big squeeze on quads at top, slowly down, really felt the movement.

4P x20

6P x20

8P x20

10P x17

Close feet Hack squat

2P x12

4P x12

100kg x12,12

Facing hacksquat sldl

40kg 5x12

Db sldl

20kgs 3x12

Front squat

60kg x10

80kg x12, 8 tasted sick lol

Sorted.

If them cnuts don't grow after that I dunno what will work lol!

Didn't go heavy on weights, going for more of a feel, and it worked brilliantly, could really feel and see the muscles working, bad back pumps by the end though, trying to focus on hammys more, hack squat machine sldl are really effective, first time I've done them and they were really good, especially in glutes and hammys.


----------



## C.Hill

Wow! Super pip and DOMS this morning! Both in ar?e cheek!! I'm in agony! Haven't had pip like this in a long time lol


----------



## Chris86

what tritest is that in the last pix of the gear man ?


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> what tritest is that in the last pix of the gear man ?


WC t500 mate. First jab last night!


----------



## TELBOR

Still a dirty roiding kant I see!? 

I'd say this sickness thing is Aids Christopher, 500mg ED of ibruprofen should clear it up :lol:

Looking well though mate!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Still a dirty roiding kant I see!?
> 
> I'd say this sickness thing is Aids Christopher, 500mg ED of ibruprofen should clear it up :lol:
> 
> Looking well though mate!!


Roids? Me? Nah that's cheating mate, muscle turns too fat when you stop anyway....

Cheers bro, how's training going?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Roids? Me? Nah that's cheating mate, muscle turns too fat when you stop anyway....
> 
> Cheers bro, how's training going?


Turns to fat!!! Sh1t!! I stopped 4 weeks ago... When will I see this happen :lol: :lol:

Training has started again yesterday after only hitting the gym 2 times in 4 weeks, what a slacker eh?!

I'm back on it now


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS/ TRI'S

Incline db press

15kg x15

25kg x10

40kg x12, 9

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg 2x10

Machine fly

3P 2x12

5P x12

Plate loaded delt press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x12

35kg x10

Iso Db side raise

10kg x15

12.5kg x12

17.5kg 3x8

8kg 2x15 OUCH!

Cable rear delt row

4x15-20

Cable flys

3x12

Bw dips(big squeeze!)

12,12,12,11,10

Cable pushdowns

4x12

Single pushdowns

2x12

Sorted.

Loads of volume!!!! Excellent session  its definatly about lowering the weight and feeling the muscle working to the brink of failure, feels really good!

Diet is shot still lol stopped throwing up in mornings though!!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK BI'S

Underhand pulldowns

5x12-15, can't remember weights but last 2 sets were to failure, intense.

T-bar rows

20kg x15

40kg x15

60kg x12

75kg x10 

Wide grip cable rows

3x12

Straight arm pulldowns

4x10-15

Smith shrugs

40kg x15

80kg x15

120kg x15

120kg x12

Hammer curls

17.5kg 2x10

Conc curls

12.5kg 2x12

Sorted!

Excellent session! Was dripping with sweat throughout, was roasting!

Underhand pulldowns and t bar tows made my back explode! Was very good and controlled, could feel the muscles ripping. Fcuked now.

Diet today

.reflex instant mass, banana.

.8 eggs, tin peaches.

.250g chicken, 3 sausages, 4 slices burgens.

.100g blueberry wheats, 50g multisource protein.

.pwo 70g dextrose, 60g whey.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta, broccoli.

So far...


----------



## Chris86

sounds good man ! how to u find the reflex instant mass ? i was thinking of getting there peptide fusion just wanta make sure it dose not taste like crack lol


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> sounds good man ! how to u find the reflex instant mass ? i was thinking of getting there peptide fusion just wanta make sure it dose not taste like crack lol


The pic shows what I think of it lol fcuking delicious!


----------



## Mish

Christoph what are these blueberry wheats i see you are having?


----------



## animal adam

Where you getting your reflex from mate???


----------



## C.Hill

Mish said:


> Christoph what are these blueberry wheats i see you are having?


These are the badboys! Love them! Carb dense and Contain a fair bit of sugar but I eat them preworkout anyway, fcuking tasty! Can't get enough of them lol


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Where you getting your reflex from mate???


Swiftsupplements mate


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> These are the badboys! Love them! Carb dense and Contain a fair bit of sugar but I eat them preworkout anyway, fcuking tasty! Can't get enough of them lol


they look sweet im gonna use them for preworkout carb and to turn my breakfast into full blown carbicide, reps for that!


----------



## Fat

Have you tried Krave?


----------



## synthasize

chris can i ask why you use a ready-made mass shake? I had you down as a DIY mass gainer kinda guy, is it just convenience/time?


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> chris can i ask why you use a ready-made mass shake? I had you down as a DIY mass gainer kinda guy, is it just convenience/time?


I always always made my own, oats, oil, whey, fruit etc and yeah it went down lovely, but this is mainly for convenience, especially as the last god knows how many months I've been waking up pretty ill, just goes down really easy, tastes beautiful and I love the ingredient profile and added extras. Not the cheapest, but certainly one of the current best without a doubt.


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> I always always made my own, oats, oil, whey, fruit etc and yeah it went down lovely, but this is mainly for convenience, especially as the last god knows how many months I've been waking up pretty ill, just goes down really easy, tastes beautiful and I love the ingredient profile and added extras. Not the cheapest, but certainly one of the current best without a doubt.


good reply mate, thanks


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> they look sweet im gonna use them for preworkout carb and to turn my breakfast into full blown carbicide, reps for that!


They're addictive mate in warning ya, bit weird at first though, but go down so easy! Easy carbs!



Fat said:


> Have you tried Krave?


No! But I might have too! Any good?


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Iso quad extensions SS iso ham curls

4x12

Hack squat sldl

40kg x12

60kg x12

80kg x12, 12

Db sldl

20kg 2x12

24kgs x12

Front squats

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x12

Sorted.

MAJOR back pumps, was literally in agony all the way home, couldn't even make it to the car lol was doubled over in the rain!


----------



## Fat

C.Hill said:


> They're addictive mate in warning ya, bit weird at first though, but go down so easy! Easy carbs!
> 
> No! But I might have too! Any good?


Yessss lmao there's nutella in each one! :drool:


----------



## C.Hill

Fat said:


> Yessss lmao there's nutella in each one! :drool:


Haha I'll have a ganders next time I'm shopping mate


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Incline db press

20kg x12

30kg x10

45kgs x6 PB 

40kgs x10

35kgs x10

Smith behind neck shoulder press

30kg x15

40kg x15

60kg x12, 10

Machine flys

4x15

Single db side raises

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x10

15kg x12

Sorted.

Short and sweet, was up at 4 feeling shìt again.


----------



## C.Hill

Not the best but a quick update pic lol


----------



## animal adam

Lookin stacked mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

big [email protected] me thinks its stage time friend


----------



## DiggyV

looking good Chris.

git! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Lookin stacked mate!


Cheers bro!



JANIKvonD said:


> big [email protected] me thinks its stage time friend


A few blokes down the gym have been saying that too  im thinking about entering a local comp 'mr Hercules' next may, if not then the year after 

Just pìssed off with not being able to eat properly  its really getting me down as I feel like I've wasted so much potential growing time! Very frustrating! Legs need bringing up before I step on stage anyway lol



DiggyV said:


> looking good Chris.
> 
> git! :lol:


Cheers mate appreciate it haha


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Not the best but a quick update pic lol


Striations all over the chest! Nice. F****** jealous!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol now u mention it mate....dont think we've seen ur pins  get them up. that sickness sh!t still affecting things mate yeah?


----------



## C.Hill

BACK TRICEPS

Underhand pulldowns

4x15-10

Single arm plate loaded row

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x12

35kg x12,10

Straight arm pulldowns

4x12-15

Db shrugs

40kgs x20

50kgs x15,15,15

Dips

Bw x15

+15kg x12

+20kg x12

+25kg x12

Cable pushdowns

4x12

Bench dips

3xfailure(around 30+ mark)

Sorted.

Nice session considering I've been up since half 3 and not eaten fcuk all all day lol god bless redbull!

Still keep the reps slow and controlled, especially on rows and pulldowns, love feeling the lats contract! It's working well for me training like this, getting alot of compliments lately


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Striations all over the chest! Nice. F****** jealous!


Yeah boy! Love 'em haha 



JANIKvonD said:


> lol now u mention it mate....dont think we've seen ur pins  get them up. that sickness sh!t still affecting things mate yeah?


Have I not? Thought I had? I'll get one up mate  not very impressive though(at the moment anyway haha)

Yeah sickness is shìt mate, been up since 3.30am today! It's killing me!!


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah boy


----------



## Ahal84

I keep hearing good stuff about extreme whey. Where do you buy it from and reflex?


----------



## C.Hill

Ahal84 said:


> I keep hearing good stuff about extreme whey. Where do you buy it from and reflex?


I get my reflex and extreme nutrition from either swiftsupplements or dolphinfitness  excellent service!


----------



## flinty90

Ahal84 said:


> I keep hearing good stuff about extreme whey. Where do you buy it from and reflex?


only stuff i use is extreme ,, awesome stuff imo

C.Hill just seen your update picture your looking fcukin tight mate really great effort and results are amazing !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> only stuff i use is extreme ,, awesome stuff imo
> 
> C.Hill just seen your update picture your looking fcukin tight mate really great effort and results are amazing !!!


It's is tasty, they run out of blueberry cheesecake so they sent me strawberry!! Oh well still nice lol

Yeah getting there mate, really hyped for it but my body ain't letting me eat lol feels like I'm wasting a lot of time, results are good, it's all about lean bulking for me now lol gains are bit slower but they're quality gains, can't be bothered with trimming the fat off after each bulk lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> It's is tasty, they run out of blueberry cheesecake so they sent me strawberry!! Oh well still nice lol
> 
> Yeah getting there mate, really hyped for it but my body ain't letting me eat lol feels like I'm wasting a lot of time, results are good, it's all about lean bulking for me now lol gains are bit slower but they're quality gains, can't be bothered with trimming the fat off after each bulk lol


Mmmm, love Blueberry Cheesecake from Extreme!! Flinty can confirm this 

Although I'm yet to buy any lol

He does look after me!

Your gains are quality Chris, always looking well!


----------



## Steuk

Looking good mate. Keep it it up!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Mmmm, love Blueberry Cheesecake from Extreme!! Flinty can confirm this
> 
> Although I'm yet to buy any lol
> 
> He does look after me!
> 
> Your gains are quality Chris, always looking well!


It is amazing! I'm gonna get through this strawberry quick so can get more lol

Thankyou darling appreciated! Shame I never feel well lmao I'll pop into your journal soon, any update pics?



Steuk said:


> Looking good mate. Keep it it up!!


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> It is amazing! I'm gonna get through this strawberry quick so can get more lol
> 
> Thankyou darling appreciated! Shame I never feel well lmao I'll pop into your journal soon, any update pics?


And now I'm craving extreme blueberry cheesecake!! Thanks 

Still a little sh1tty then?

Popped some pics up yesterday, check the love handles out !! Addressed with some fasted cardio at 5.30am today


----------



## KRH

Your looking amazing mate!

Damn I am mirin everything 

This is really inspiring, keep it up.

p.s oh forgot to ask did you get my email?


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Iso Quad extensions 4x12

Supersetted

Iso laying ham curls 4x12

Hack machine sldl

40kg x15

80kg x12,12

90kg x11

Db sldl

27.5kgs 3x12

Front squat

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x10,10

Quad extensions

4x15

Calf raises 4x15

Sorted.

Very happy, nice controlled tempo throughout, back pumps kicked in after db sldl's though, had to have longer rests in between sets laying on my stomach to get rid of them lmao


----------



## C.Hill

KRH said:


> Your looking amazing mate!
> 
> Damn I am mirin everything
> 
> This is really inspiring, keep it up.
> 
> p.s oh forgot to ask did you get my email?


Lol cheers mate 

I'll send that sample off tomorrow!!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Iso Quad extensions 4x12
> 
> Supersetted
> 
> Iso laying ham curls 4x12
> 
> Hack machine sldl
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 80kg x12,12
> 
> 90kg x11
> 
> Db sldl
> 
> 27.5kgs 3x12
> 
> Front squat
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x10,10
> 
> Quad extensions
> 
> 4x15
> 
> Calf raises 4x15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Very happy, nice controlled tempo throughout, back pumps kicked in after db sldl's though, had to have longer rests in between sets laying on my stomach to get rid of them lmao


Nice session mate, I embrace back pumps 

What cardio do you do?? Apart from smashing the missus in :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice session mate, I embrace back pumps
> 
> What cardio do you do?? Apart from smashing the missus in :lol:


3rd week tomorrow of bluehearts tomorrow so pumps are a killer!

Zero cardio mate! Haven't done any in....well I honestly can't remember lol

It's all down to sex and diet, plus intense sessions, I always leave the gym soaked!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 3rd week tomorrow of bluehearts tomorrow so pumps are a killer!
> 
> Zero cardio mate! Haven't done any in....well I honestly can't remember lol
> 
> It's all down to sex and diet, plus intense sessions, I always leave the gym soaked!


Ah, the wonderful Blue hearts 

Hahaha, I've just started cardio this week, grrr is so less rewarding !!

When I train alone I sweat my t1ts off with little rest between sets, just need to knock the cravings on the head lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

where's these leg pics 

how ya keeping mate? still up sick


----------



## KRH

C.Hill said:


> Lol cheers mate
> 
> I'll send that sample off tomorrow!!!


Ok cheers


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS/ TRI'S

Incline db press

17.5kg x20

27.5kg x15

37.5kg x12

47.5kg x5

40kg x10

Db side raises

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x12

Dips

Bw x15

+15kg x12

+20kg x10

+25kg x10

Machine flys

3x15

Sorted.

Was a last minute session! Been up since 4am, ate fcuk all and was feeling like shìt on the sofa when I got a sudden urge to train lol so I necked a scoop of craze and drove down! Glad I did even though I'm feeling sick now lol this is why-

Diet today

.1/2 reflex instant mass, peach pot

.1 boiled egg, redbull

.1/2 reflex instant mass, half banana

.ready salted crisps, handful almonds

.2 lean mince burgers, 1 bun

Trained

Can't even finish my pwo shake! HATE THIS!!!!!!!! Feel so weak and drained!  starving but physically can't eat anything?! I'll pay or it tomorrow 

Good sesh though lol


----------



## C.Hill

BACK BI'S

Underhand pulldowns

4x12 increasing weight each set

Plate loaded row, single arm

20kg x12

25kg x12

35kg x10

30kg x10

20kg x12

Straight arm pulldowns

4x12

Face pulls

3x15-20

Seated hammer curls

15kg x12

17.5kg x10

20kgs x10

Straight CG bb curl

30kg 2x10

40kg x10

Sorted.

Slept loads better last night! Managed to eat some food today aswell


----------



## KRH

Thats what I have been forgetting to do in my workouts rows. Your journal just reminded me about rows 

Do you have a set diet?

Also thanks for sending out the sample it came today. I took half the packet and it was great, worked well, how many scoops was it?


----------



## Goodfella

Followed your journal for a little while now mate. Awesome progress


----------



## C.Hill

KRH said:


> Thats what I have been forgetting to do in my workouts rows. Your journal just reminded me about rows
> 
> Do you have a set diet?
> 
> Also thanks for sending out the sample it came today. I took half the packet and it was great, worked well, how many scoops was it?


How can you forget about rows?lol

Not a set diet As such, i just try and eat clean with high protein medium carbs and fats.

No worries! That was one scoop! Should have used it all!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick back progress pic from April until now -


----------



## Fatstuff

Looking good m8, Acnes cleared up plenty too!


----------



## Sharpy76

+1, looking good fella.

Don't look too shabby in your avi either, good work mate


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads  yeah triceps, traps and mid back are thickening out now plus lats are getting wider so I'm happy with progress! And more importantly the dirty tren acne had gone!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

lookin good buddy, acne has cleared rite up too


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> lookin good buddy, acne has cleared rite up too


YESSSS!!!! Havent touched Accutane in months now  Think my heavy tane cycle has stopped my body getting spots forever lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> YESSSS!!!! Havent touched Accutane in months now  Think my heavy tane cycle has stopped my body getting spots forever lol


*
VERY GOOD!!!* :lol: much on this w.e [email protected]?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> *
> VERY GOOD!!!* :lol: much on this w.e [email protected]?


Yeah I'll be having sex later as the mrs is out  then margaretting beer festival tomorrow after a leg session! Should be good! Yourself?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I'll be *having sex later as the mrs is out*  then margaretting beer festival tomorrow after a leg session! Should be good! Yourself?


LOL as in, cos she's pi$hed or uv got another bit of stuff comin round cos the wife's out?

my mates moving to america on sunday so having a big pi$hup tonight!...ball's are a bit tender from 'the snip' on tuesday :sad: so dont fancy getting too fuked and waking up to a burst open sack and my knackers lying at the bottom of the bed pmsl


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL as in, cos she's pi$hed or uv got another bit of stuff comin round cos the wife's out?
> 
> my mates moving to america on sunday so having a big pi$hup tonight!...ball's are a bit tender from 'the snip' on tuesday :sad: so dont fancy getting too fuked and waking up to a burst open sack and my knackers lying at the bottom of the bed pmsl


Dunno what you mean mate? :whistling:

Ouch!! Rather you than me mate! Cor bet that hurts lol how old are you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

25 in a couple weeks :mellow: 3 kids :lol: DONE.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> 25 in a couple weeks :mellow: 3 kids :lol: DONE.


Same age as me!!! Except I'm 25 next April! Fcuk that your a brave man lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Incline db press

20kg x12

30kg x12

40kg x12

45kg x6

35kg x10

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x12

30kg x12

35kg x8

25kg x15

Cable X overs

3x12

Smith shoulder press

20kg x15

40kg x12

50kg x10,8

Db side raise

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x10

Cable side raise

2x15

Pressing machine shrugs

Whole stack 4x12 (30 sec rest)

Sorted.

Excellent session! Very happy with that and didn't take too long either!

Witnessed a geezers hernia pop out whilst milli pressing lmao disgusting, poor bloke was in agony!

When I was leaving the owner of the gym (Scott Horton) said he was really impressed with the way my physique was developing, wants me to compete in the local Hercules comp next may!! Said he's gonna go through everything with me next time I'm down, bit daunting tbh lmao oh well! See what happens!


----------



## C.Hill

Appetites back so will post up todays diet 

.reflex instant mass.

.6 boiled eggs, 3 slices burgens, peach pot.

.redbull, banana

Train

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine.

.100g white rice, tin tuna, peach pot, 50g peptide blend protein.

.Large big mac meal, 6 chicken nuggets, diet coke 

.200g chicken, 200g wedges, broccoli.

.40g casein, 40g peptide blend, 10g glutamine.

Love having my appetite back  I'm a happy man! It's time to start growing again!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Quad extensions 4x12

Superset

Lying ham curls 4x12

Hack squat

40kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x12,12

80kg x10

Db sldl

25kg x12

30kgs 3x12

Calf raises 5x15 (crippled)

Sorted.

Didn't have much energy for this, felt quite tired but still killed my legs, finding the hack squat great for keeping tension on the quads, could really feel them working, hobbled out the gym lol

Diet so far-

.reflex instant mass

.75g white rice, cucumber, peach pot, 50g whey

Train

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine

About to eat 250g wedges and 200g chicken


----------



## C.Hill

Major pip in quad from yesterday's jab!! Been hobbling round all day and because of this I've fcuked something in my knee lol been in agony the last few hours! Lucky I've got 2 days rest 

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, slice burgens toast.

.6 boiled eggs, 50g whey shake.

.250g chicken, 250g wedges.

.6 boiled eggs, 4 slices burgens.

.100g whey shake.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta.

Tbc...


----------



## synthasize

hill what was that stuff from myprotein you had that like replaces fruit and veg goodness?


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> hill what was that stuff from myprotein you had that like replaces fruit and veg goodness?


Superfood xs mate


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Superfood xs mate


Love that stuff 

Make my shakes nicer, if anything that's a bonus :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> Love fatstuff
> 
> Make my shakes nicer, if anything that's a bonus :lol:


Awww thanx m8


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Love that stuff
> 
> Make my shakes nicer, if anything that's a bonus :lol:


Goes beautifully with chocolate!


----------



## synthasize

will be purchasing! thanks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ DELTS
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x12
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 45kg x6
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> Plate loaded chest press
> 
> 20kg(each side) x12
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 35kg x8
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> Cable X overs
> 
> 3x12
> 
> Smith shoulder press
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 50kg x10,8
> 
> Db side raise
> 
> 12.5kg x12
> 
> 17.5kg x12
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> Cable side raise
> 
> 2x15
> 
> Pressing machine shrugs
> 
> Whole stack 4x12 (30 sec rest)
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Excellent session! Very happy with that and didn't take too long either!
> 
> Witnessed a geezers hernia pop out whilst milli pressing lmao disgusting, poor bloke was in agony!
> 
> *When I was leaving the owner of the gym (Scott Horton) said he was really impressed with the way my physique was developing, wants me to compete in the local Hercules comp next may!! Said he's gonna go through everything with me next time I'm down, bit daunting tbh lmao oh well! See what happens!*


superb mate! time for the big show...let us here what he say's


----------



## JANIKvonD

do you always jab quads mate?...how often do u get a bad PIP?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> do you always jab quads mate?...how often do u get a bad PIP?


I rotate L quad, R quad, L glute, R glute, L pec, R pec.

Only really use pecs when jabbing shorter esters though.


----------



## C.Hill

5 days without smoking!! 

5 days without training 

Am now off to the gym to destroy my back!


----------



## Greenspin

C.Hill said:


> 5 days without smoking!!
> 
> 5 days without training
> 
> Am now off to the gym to destroy my back!


You giving up smoking?


----------



## Fatstuff

Greenspin said:


> You giving up training?


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/BACK

Bw dips 15,15,12

Supersetted with

Bw wg pullups 10,10,10

T bar rows 60kg 12,12,12

Supersetted with

Plate loaded Chest press 30kg(each side) 12,12,10

Straight arm pulldowns 12,12,10

Supersetted

Plate loaded flys 10,10,10

Sorted.

Lil change of plan as I've had 5 days rest lol thought I'd train back and chest, super setting each exercise with roughly 15 secs rest between exercises, was a killer and am dripping!!!

Got a super pump on, looked sick lol very happy with progress at the moment!

Been sleeping all through the night all week and demolishing food! The sickness has gone!!(almost lol)

Quitting smoking **** has has helped a little too, quite shocking how bad my cardio is, was shágging earlier and the poor girl was drenched(both ways) lmao

Fcuking physced for training at the moment!!!! Even legs tomorrow!!


----------



## C.Hill

Greenspin said:


> You giving up smoking?


Yes mate! Cigarettes only at the moment though lol  costing me a fortune and it does me zero favours except make me look cool....

And no fatstuff I havent quit! Quite the opposite! Thinking of competing in may!


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate! Cigarettes only at the moment though lol  costing me a fortune and it does me zero favours except make me look cool....
> 
> And no fatstuff I havent quit! Quite the opposite! Thinking of competing in may!


i really need to quit.

it does make me look ****ing cool though.

how many you smoke?


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> i really need to quit.
> 
> it does make me look ****ing cool though.
> 
> how many you smoke?


Haha I bet mate.

Was only smoking about 11 a day, b+h silvers, so £7.30 every 2 days! Very expensive!


----------



## JANIKvonD

smokings for manky cvnts anyway mate


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> smokings for manky cvnts anyway mate


Agreed!!!

Feel a lot better for it already! Helping with my appetite too I think! Very happy


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> Feel a lot better for it already! *Helping with my appetite too I think!* Very happy


ahhh so uv not given up the dooby snaks then lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh so uv not given up the dooby snaks then lol


Nah just cut right down. I only smoked it raise appetite when I was feeling shìt. One doob a night or pwo does no harm lol


----------



## synthasize

yeah mate i smoke b&h silvers most of the time, but on and off, i mean i havent had one for nearly 2 weeks, but my average is probably about 8-10 a day, and when i go out i can smoke 20+


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ BI'S

Smith milli press

40kg x12

60kg x8

65kg x7

60kg x8

40kg x12

Iso db side raise

15kg(each arm) 10,10,12,10

Face pulls

4x12-15

Machine shrugs

Full stack 5x20

Bb curls

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x7

Hammer curls

15kg 3x12

Sorted.

Muscle separation between delts and pec looked sick when under tension on smith press lol could see every detail, crazy pumps!

Need to eat more food still!!

Diet today-

.4 boiled eggs, reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.4 boiled eggs, 100g white rice, 50g whey.

Train

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine.

.300g potato, 200g chicken, broccoli

So far.....


----------



## C.Hill

Quick snap my mate took, looking confused tryna put my top on lol


----------



## C.Hill

Can't believe how hungry I am lately!!!! Appetite is through the roof for once!

I'm putting this down to a) sorting my head out, B) 8 days without a dirty ***, and c) ravenous!!! Lol

I prepared meals For today but had eaten them all by 4!!! Luckily found an old sealed mp cookie at the bottom of my toolbox  lol


----------



## cas

Get yourself down the chippy man


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap my mate took, looking confused tryna put my top on lol


Looking good fella!

Bit random but out of curiosity, do you use mt2?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good fella!
> 
> Bit random but out of curiosity, do you use mt2?


Trialled it in the past mate, haven't used it for months though.


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Quad extensions 2x15

Superset

Lying ham curls 2x15

Leg press

4P x12

8P x12

10P x10,10

11P x10

8P x12

6P x12

Db sldl

20kgs x12

30kgs x12,12

Quad extensions

3x15 ouch!!!!!

Strict db curls

10kgs x12

12.5kgs x12

15kg x10

Bb curls

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x6

20kg x15

Sorted.

Nice session, really squeezing the quads at top of leg press, minimal rest too, just enough to load or strip tr plates.

Diet today

.1 slice burgens toast, reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.6 boiled eggs, banana.

.250g chicken, 250g wedgies, 4 fat sausages 

.150g blueberry wheats, 50g reflex peptide fusion.

Train.

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine.

.200g steak, 400g potatos, veg.

So far....


----------



## TELBOR

Nice legs session mate! I did mine yesterday after 6 months off them lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice legs session mate! I did mine yesterday after 6 months off them lol


Cheers, keeping the volume low ad in going to try hit them every 4-5 days from now on and calves every session.

Your gonna ache like fcuk!!


----------



## infernal0988

So C.Hill how are your gains coming along then mate? Gotta say you look insane in that AVI!!!


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> So C.Hill how are your gains coming along then mate? Gotta say you look insane in that AVI!!!


Thanks, Coming on really well mate, loving deca! I'll get some more pics up tonight if I remember


----------



## mikemull

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap my mate took, looking confused tryna put my top on lol


Looking good mate!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db press

15kg x15

25kg x10

35kg x8

45kg x10, 8

Incline fly

15kg x10

17.5kg 10,10

Plate loaded chest press

40kg(each side) x7

30kg x11

Pec dec fly

7P 3x15

Bw dips

15,15,13

Tri pushdowns

5x12

Sorted.

Never yawned so much during a workout lol was up at 5 puking up this foamy acid shìt which wernt very nice lol couldn't get back to sleep!

Happy with the 45s for 10 reps though  major pump!


----------



## JANIKvonD

good sesh mate, u taken flat press out ur chest day?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh mate, u taken flat press out ur chest day?


Yes mate. I switch it up every few months really, incline dbs for a while, flat/decline for a while etc, but I've found since switching to incline my chest had come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im the same mate, altho never taken flat press completely out.....might try that for a while see how goes!

see ur still up spewing sunk out threw the night mate! docs still none the wiser?


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

T bar row

20kg x10

40kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x6

Wg pullups

10,8,6

Underhand pulldowns

3x 12,12,10 (pyramiding weight up)

Straight arm pd

4x15 (1 min rest, big pump in lats!)

Machine shrugs

Full stack 5x15 (30 sec rest)

Close grip cable row

3x 15,15,9(2 plates away from full stack  )

Behind back Smith shrugs

80kg x15

120kg x12,12

Calve raises

6x15

Bb curl

30kg x10,8

Hammer curl

15kg x10,10

17.5kg x10

Sorted.

Loads of volume! Didn't wanna leave! Even though I was yawning and really lagging before gym I necked a pack of that animal pump 45mins before, wow! Woke me right up without feeling like I'm on stims, really good focus, energy and pump! Money well spent!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Thanks, Coming on really well mate, loving deca! I'll get some more pics up tonight if I remember


Hehe got tempted to much by the longer esters i see  Yeah Deca is the best compound i use its brilliant


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> im the same mate, altho never taken flat press completely out.....might try that for a while see how goes!
> 
> see ur still up spewing sunk out threw the night mate! docs still none the wiser?


Yeah it's a lot easier on the shoulders too 

The other night was the first in a few weeks, it's pretty cushty lately, appetites back and strength is going up every session.



infernal0988 said:


> Hehe got tempted to much by the longer esters i see  Yeah Deca is the best compound i use its brilliant


Yeah had to give it a go mate!


----------



## cas

Are you managing to hold on to your abs?


----------



## Fatstuff

I have stopped flat pressing, decline bench and overhead pressing are my main presses!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers, keeping the volume low ad in going to try hit them every 4-5 days from now on and calves every session.
> 
> Your gonna ache like fcuk!!


3 days on, still in pain pmsl!


----------



## C.Hill

cas said:


> Are you managing to hold on to your abs?


Yes mate  they look sick lol especially obliques, although the last few days they're fading a little lol more sex is needed!



Fatstuff said:


> I have stopped flat pressing, decline bench and overhead pressing are my main presses!


Yes mate, flat bench has more risk than benefit IMO.



R0BR0ID said:


> 3 days on, still in pain pmsl!


Haha it'll get easier mate!

On another note- 12 days without a cigarette!!! Noticing the difference already!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha it'll get easier mate!
> 
> On another note- 12 days without a cigarette!!! Noticing the difference already!


Aye, it will. Own fault really 

Good work mate, keep at it!! 12 days.... So gotta be around £60 quid ish savings you reckon??

I'm nearly 28 years cigarette free lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Aye, it will. Own fault really
> 
> Good work mate, keep at it!! 12 days.... So gotta be around £60 quid ish savings you reckon??
> 
> I'm nearly 28 years cigarette free lol


Haha yeah was smoking about 6 a day, nothing major, dunno why I started again lol


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRI'S/ CALVES

Seated db press

15kgs x15

25kgs x8

35kg x10,10,8

Plate loaded delt press

20kg(each side) x12

30kg x10

25kg x12

Iso db side raise

17.5kg x10,12

20kg x12

Front db raise

12.5kgs 2x12(super slow)

Seated strict db side raise

8kgs 4x15 (30 sec rest) feel the burn!lol

Face pulls

3x15-20

Db shrugs

40kg x25

50kgs x20,20

35kgs x30

Calve raises

5x12-15

Tri pushdowns

4x12 increasing weight each set, big squeeze.

Weighted dips

Bw x15

Bw+20kg 8,8

Overhead db extension

30kg 2x12

Calve raises

3x12

Sorted.

Excellent session! Was there ages and didn't wanna leave! Loving that animal pump, really helps me focus and gives good energy without the jitters, miles better than all the other drinkable ones I've tried!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Quad extensions

3x15

Ham curls 3x12

Front bb squat

60kg x12

100kg x10

120kg x6,6

Rested for 5 mins and sipped some dextrose as felt fcuking rough!

Leg press(45 sec rest)

6P x20,15,12

Quad extensions

Full stack 2x15,19

Db sldl

25kgs x10

Stopped there as wasn't feeling it at all, legs were still trembling from squats, ruined me lol

Sorted.

Haven't front squatted in a while, felt really good! New goal is to work up to 3 plates a side(140kg) for reps.

Wanted to try some walking bb lunges outside today but it pìssed it down  next week!

Strength is good at the moment, abs are getting a little blurry with excess kcals but nothing major, will strip it off in a few weeks


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline db press

15kg x15

25kg x10

35kg x8

45kgs x8

37.5kgs x10

Machine fly

3x10

Plate loaded press

20kg(each side) x12

35kg x10,9

Machine flys

2x15(super slow, big squeeze, ouch!)

Weighted dips

Bw x15

Bw+20kg x10,8

Calf raises

4x12-15

Tri pushdowns

3x10-12(failure each set)

Dips

18,12,10

Sorted.

Excellent session! Even though food weren't great today- protein shake burst open in bag soaking all my meals Cnut!!!!! Tesco it is!lol

Feeling strong though! Getting loads of compliments lately it's crazy! Heads getting huge lmao!

Will upload some pics shortly 

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.tesco BLT, big handful blueberries, handful almonds.

.6 sticky BBQ chicken legs, handful blueberries, handful almonds.

.tesco BLT, blueberries, 50g peptide protein, 2tbls walnut oil.

.Preworkout- animal pump.

Train.

.Pwo- 80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine.

.300g steak, 300g potatoes, green beans

Tbc....


----------



## C.Hill

PROGRESS PICS!

Getting there


----------



## sunn

Blimey you have filled out nicely look fantastic mate!

Has your weight increased much last time I asked I thing you said 180 somethink?


----------



## C.Hill

sunn said:


> Blimey you have filled out nicely look fantastic mate!
> 
> Has your weight increased much last time I asked I thing you said 180 somethink?


Cheers mate! It really is crazy lol the mrs took the pics earlier and couldn't believe it was me!!

Haven't weighed myself in months mate, sitting about 195lbs I reckon.


----------



## cub

Mahoosive. Great progress!


----------



## Chris86

looking sweet tho u show off cnut lol

do u have any idea on ur body fat % ?


----------



## sunn

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! It really is crazy lol the mrs took the pics earlier and couldn't believe it was me!!Haven't weighed myself in months mate, sitting about 195lbs I reckon.


Your looking bigger and leaner imo and good luck with getting your misses pregnant!


----------



## Guest

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## C.Hill

cub said:


> Mahoosive. Great progress!


Cheers mate 



cub said:


> Mahoosive. Great progress!


Cheers mate 



Chris86 said:


> looking sweet tho u show off cnut lol
> 
> do u have any idea on ur body fat % ?


Haha I hate taking pics mate, honestly.

Haven't got a clue, never had it done?


----------



## Sharpy76

Crazy bicep veins!!! You look great mate, very lean Your waist looks bloody tiny!!!

Glad i'm not the only with the dodgy face pulling when having pictures took


----------



## C.Hill

Thanks for the compliments lads! Reps tomorrow!



Sharpy76 said:


> Crazy bicep veins!!! You look great mate, very lean Your waist looks bloody tiny!!!
> 
> Glad i'm not the only with the dodgy face pulling when having pictures took


Cheers mate, appreciate it, like you though I need to start training my abs directly, can never be àrsed lol

Yes thats a dodgy look lmao


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Thanks for the compliments lads! Reps tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers mate, appreciate it, like you though I need to start training my abs directly, can never be àrsed lol
> 
> Yes thats a dodgy look lmao


Your abs look great though w t f?!?!

God knows what they'll look like if you train them!

I know what you mean, i can never be fvcked to train them. They are the last thing i'm thinking of when i've finished training lol.

Gonna force myself to do them 2/3 times a week now.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Your abs look great though w t f?!?!
> 
> God knows what they'll look like if you train them!
> 
> I know what you mean, i can never be fvcked to train them. They are the last thing i'm thinking of when i've finished training lol.
> 
> Gonna force myself to do them 2/3 times a week now.


I trained them for first year of training but only the odd bit here and there after that lol

Need to dedicate a session to them really. Can never be bothered to fit it in lol


----------



## Galaxy

Huge... Looking awesome mate , great condition, can.t believe your bulking


----------



## jeffj

Looking awesome in them pics bro..how you finding the deca?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Huge... Looking awesome mate , great condition, can.t believe your bulking


Haha that's what all the blokes down my gym say! They get really fat when 'bulking' lol fcuk that, steady lean gains all the way for me! Looks so muh better, bulked upto 210lbs before and looked shìt!!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Haha that's what all the blokes down my gym say! They get really fat when 'bulking' lol fcuk that, steady lean gains all the way for me! Looks so muh better, bulked upto 210lbs before and looked shìt!!


Exactly what i'm trying to do mate. At my age, it's too hard to shift unwanted fat so i'll keep that sh!t to a minimum lol.

How many calories you on at the moment fella?


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> PROGRESS PICS!
> 
> Getting there


VERY VRY good bro have some reppage !!!


----------



## C.Hill

jeffj said:


> Looking awesome in them pics bro..how you finding the deca?


Thanks mate, loving deca tbh, nice strength and pump, vascularity is mad too!



Sharpy76 said:


> Exactly what i'm trying to do mate. At my age, it's too hard to shift unwanted fat so i'll keep that sh!t to a minimum lol.
> 
> How many calories you on at the moment fella?


Don't Blame ya mate!

Haven't got a clue at the moment? Roughly 3000? I just keep protein high and carbs and fats moderate. Only really count kcals when I'm shredding now.



flinty90 said:


> VERY VRY good bro have some reppage !!!


Thanks flinty! I'll rep back when I'm on net.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Haha that's what all the blokes down my gym say! They get really fat when 'bulking' lol fcuk that, steady lean gains all the way for me! Looks so muh better, bulked upto 210lbs before and looked shìt!!


Going to be trying this method out now after my cut. On my last\first bulk i got up to 190 and just looked a fat fcuk who trained once in a while so no more and tbh cutting sucks lol

Reps [when i get to a computer]


----------



## JANIKvonD

superb mate! veiny as fuk! id rep ya but it sayd i rep u too much ya cvnt x


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Going to be trying this method out now after my cut. On my last\first bulk i got up to 190 and just looked a fat fcuk who trained once in a while so no more and tbh cutting sucks lol
> 
> Reps [when i get to a computer]


Yeah I don't enjoy dieting lol especially cardio, dnp for me when it's time to cut for the honeymoon lol

I just like keeping protein high and getting carbs in morning and around training, saves me getting stuffed and bloated throughout the day too lol



JANIKvonD said:


> superb mate! veiny as fuk! id rep ya but it sayd i rep u too much ya cvnt x


Haha getting there mate, spread the love then ya tight cnut!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

pitty bout the pu$$ ya ugly cvnt x


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> pitty bout the pu$$ ya ugly cvnt x


?????


----------



## JANIKvonD

pu$$ = face.

fukin english fud :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fud = muff

muff= [email protected]

before u ask :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Lmao if you say so bud


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> PROGRESS PICS!
> 
> Getting there


awesome pics...very impressed!


----------



## cas

Ferking hell Chris look at the size of you man, starting to look like a monster!


----------



## Mingster

Looking good Chris:thumbup1: Now they'll have to believe us - you can cut on deca lol.

Have some reps you skinny bugger:lol:


----------



## VeNuM

Looking beast mate! keep going


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> awesome pics...very impressed!


Thanks mate means a lot, won't be happy till I'm your size though!



cas said:


> Ferking hell Chris look at the size of you man, starting to look like a monster!


 

Not that ugly am I?lol



Mingster said:


> Looking good Chris:thumbup1: Now they'll have to believe us - you can cut on deca lol.
> 
> Have some reps you skinny bugger:lol:


Haha it's all in the diet 

Cheers bro I'll rep back when I can!



VeNuM said:


> Looking beast mate! keep going


I will!! Heads in a good place ATM!

Very positive comments thanks guys it's really encouraging! Appreciated!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> PROGRESS PICS!
> 
> Getting there


that sir.... is how u do this sh1t!!


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> that sir.... is how u do this sh1t!!


YEAHHH BOY!!! Proper hyped for it now after posting them pics lol heavy back session tonight!


----------



## JANIKvonD

any word from ur gym owner about competing?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> any word from ur gym owner about competing?


I'm not sure I could do it mate tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk i think ur not far off comp condition now mate


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk i think ur not far off comp condition now mate


I'm not worried about getting into condition for it, it's just the walking out in front of people in pants and posing to music lmao!


----------



## JANIKvonD

PMSL!! the most important part they say.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL!! the most important part they say.


Yeah it would come in handy lol


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

T bar row

20kg x10

40kg x10

60kg x10

82.5kg x8 PB 

82.5kg x6

Wg pullups

10,10,7

Underhand pulldowns

2x12 3/4 stack

Sorted.

Not enough food today felt really tired and dizzy in the gym after t bar rows, hit a new PB on them though 

Gutted I finished session early but I wouldn't have done myself any favours pushing on. Felt mild hypo symptoms, not good.

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, 3 boiled eggs.

.5 boiled eggs, big handful raisins.

.300g chicken, 200g sweet potato wedgies.

.5 boiled eggs, 100g brown rice, sauce.

Train.

.80g dextrose, 75g whey


----------



## C.Hill

Picture for flinty and and mingster of my t-bar at gym, loaded with my PB lol


----------



## Sharpy76

What grip did you use on the t-bar fella, close or wide?

Nice going on the pb


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> What grip did you use on the t-bar fella, close or wide?
> 
> Nice going on the pb


Close grip mate, can really make the lats do the work, my arms hardly bend.


----------



## JANIKvonD

tht gym looks class


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> tht gym looks class


I'll take some photos of it all tomorrow mate, it's a proper gym!


----------



## C.Hill

Thought I'd have a low carb day for some reason lol

.reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.2x tin tuna, tomato, cucumber, lettuce.

.250g chicken, forest of broccoli.

.250g chicken, green beans.

.50g peptide protein.

.might have a maccy ds or dominos lmao


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRI'S

Smith press 3x8

40kg x12

65kg x9

65kg x7

50kg x12

Single arm Side raise

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x12

Seated db side raises(super strict)

8kgs 3x15 (30sec rest inbetween)

Face pulls

3x20, 2x12 pyramiding weight up

Plate loaded delt press

25kg(each side) 2x15

Tri pushdowns

4x12

Bw dips

15,15,15

Sorted.

Was dripping with sweat everywhere!!!! Excellent session and didn't take too long either! Them 8kg side raises were a Cnut near the end lol

Legs tomorrow!!!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Turned up at gym only to be told they're closing in 15 mins!!! Shìt! Still gave it some though lol!

Front squats

Bar x20

60kg x10 superset ham curl 30kg x12

80kg x10 ss ham curl 40kg x12

100kg x10 ss ham curl 50kg x10

Zero rest between sets only to load the plates up, serious back pumps kicked in!

Hack squat

40kg x15

80kg x12

80kg x12

Sorted!

Left gym dripping with sweat still and very tight legs, gutted couldn't hit them properly but it's better than nothing!

Another geezer turned up same time as me and went straight home after being told they were closing lol pussy! That's the difference between someone who wants to grow And who doesn't I suppose!


----------



## dipdabs

That's happened to me before. I could of cried lol


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> That's happened to me before. I could of cried lol


Especially when your all wired on preworkout supps!! Was slightly annoyed lol


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Especially when your all wired on preworkout supps!! Was slightly annoyed lol


I wasn't wired but still felt like shouting 'what the fuk' at the woman lol


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> I wasn't wired but still felt like shouting 'what the fuk' at the woman lol


Haha not good! Hopefully it don't happen again today!


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Haha not good! Hopefully it don't happen again today!


If it does tell them u have a bomb and all members of staff should leave the building and leave you to it. Might work!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BICEPS

Close grip low Cable row

5x15-10 increasing weight each set.

Close grip pulldowns

5x10-12 increasing weight each set

Db rows

20kg x12

30kg x12

35kg x10

Hammer curls(strict)

15kg 3x12

Bb curls

25kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x10

Cable curls

2x15

Sorted!

Extra back session as aiming to build thickness in middle back and lower lats, hit them really well today I thought! Gonna start underhand barbell rows next week again, slap some meat on!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice work mate :thumb:

Not long till the big day is it?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:
> 
> Not long till the big day is it?


Don't remind me mate! Something like 1 month and 20 days the mrs was saying lol D-DAY!!!

Better start cutting for honeymoon! Super ripped£


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> If it does tell them u have a bomb and all members of staff should leave the building and leave you to it. Might work!


Lmao! Missed this! Yeah worth a go!lolol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Don't remind me mate! Something like 1 month and 20 days the mrs was saying lol D-DAY!!!
> 
> Better start cutting for honeymoon! Super ripped£


Bless her 

You'll be cut after 1 day pmsl!

Anywhere nice??


----------



## C.Hill

Lol would be nice, 3-4 week trim up for me! Not sure whether to add a bit of tren ace in aswell? Or just stick with test?hmmm

Yeah going Egypt mate! Can't wait!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Lol would be nice, 3-4 week trim up for me! Not sure whether to add a bit of tren ace in aswell? Or just stick with test?hmmm
> 
> Yeah going Egypt mate! Can't wait!


Tren sounds good mate, god I loved tren 

Lucky sod, hope you have a good one!!

Get some Pharma whilst your there pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> PROGRESS PICS!
> 
> Getting there


That is some difference from the page 1 pics mate.

Definitely inspirational right there!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline db press

25kg x10

35kg x10

45kgs x8

45kgs x7

Incline smith press

Bar x????

40kg x10 fcuk that shoulder started hurting again, fcuking smith!!!

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x12

35kg x10

30kg x10

20kg x12

Machine fly

4x10-15 (big squeeze! Fcuking painful!)

Dips

Bw x20

Bw+20kg x10

Bw+25kg x10

Bw x15

Tri pushdowns

3x10-12

Sorted!

Lovely session even though before I felt rough as fcuk! Head cold, sniffly nose, dirty cough was in two minds whether to train or not, but I necked my animal pump and trekked down there, after 5 mins I was fcuking on it! Really good pump!

Been a week off deca and dbol now just running a test blend for a few weeks, in 2 minds about tren before wedding and holiday, don't wanna be a spotty sweaty red faced short tempered mess lol I'll see how I feel lol

Diet-

.reflex instant mass(extra scoop), peach pot, slice burgens toast.

.220g chicken, 150g wedgies.

.250g chicken, 150g wedgies.

.dairy milk oops!!!

.Reflex instant mass(extra scoop), banana, peach pot.

.animal pump

TRAIN

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine

.250g chicken, 300g sweet potato mash, green beans.

Tbc....


----------



## XRichHx

How are you keeping lean during this bulk? just slight increases in cals as you go?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> How are you keeping lean during this bulk? just slight increases in cals as you go?


Not quite sure lol

Nah just haven't gone crazy with kcals like before, I've been upto 210lbs and it didn't look pretty, looked twice as big and loads better at 185lbs after that cut, now sitting at 195lbs in best condition I've been in.

I've said before, lean bulking all the way for me now!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Not quite sure lol
> 
> Nah just haven't gone crazy with kcals like before, I've been upto 210lbs and it didn't look pretty, looked twice as big and loads better at 185lbs after that cut, now sitting at 195lbs in best condition I've been in.
> 
> I've said before, lean bulking all the way for me now!


I reckon it's your good calorie management. Less cals on rest days etc. definetly the way to go as your results prove.


----------



## TELBOR

XRichHx said:


> I reckon it's your good calorie management. Less cals on rest days etc. definetly the way to go as your results prove.


I reckon its just because Chris is a freak 

In a good way of course :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> I reckon it's your good calorie management. Less cals on rest days etc. definetly the way to go as your results prove.


Yeah exactly mate, IMO people get to caught up in the bulking/cutting trap and end up fat tryna put on size lol

I actually eat quite a lot of takeaways lol starting to show these last few weeks too lol



R0BR0ID said:


> I reckon its just because Chris is a freak
> 
> In a good way of course :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!! = VOMIT!!

Hack squat warmup

40kg 2x15

Front squats

60kg x10

100kg x10

130kg x6

-dropset-

130kg x5- 100kg x6- 60kg x9- bw x10!

Dropset Really took it out of me! Had to sit outside for 5 mins shirt off in the rain and compose myself lol was ruined!

Got up to start again and fell into door lmao! Everyone took the pìss.

Leg press

4P x15

6P x12

4P x15

Single lying ham curl

30kg(each leg) 3x10 non stop

Sorted.

Hobbled out, seeing little white stars lmao threw up a little then stumbled to the car and went home! Had to lay down till back pumps went and heart slowed down lol killer session very happy! Legs are tight as fcuk already!


----------



## chrisch

Love the journal subbed.

Great legs session. can't beat feeling like your going to die afterward, strange that.


----------



## C.Hill

chrisch said:


> Love the journal subbed.
> 
> Great legs session. can't beat feeling like your going to die afterward, strange that.


Cheers mate good to have you here!

Yeah I honestly thought I was gonna die lol was shaking, pins and needles in hands the lot lol what a pussy!


----------



## chrisch

Nothing pussy about it bud, only feel like that after a proper mans workout.


----------



## C.Hill

chrisch said:


> Nothing pussy about it bud, only feel like that after a proper mans workout.


Haha yeah it felt brutal.

Recovery between sets is hindered because of shìt cardio levels ATM so that don't help lol thought heart was gonna pound out my chest!lol


----------



## Singh01

Brilliant progress mate well done, your inbox is full by the way.


----------



## C.Hill

Singh01 said:


> Brilliant progress mate well done, your inbox is full by the way.


Emptied mate.


----------



## C.Hill

This months supps 

Cla, protein bar and glutamine were free gifts from dolphinfitness


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Smith press

40kg x15

60kg x10

72.5kg x7

55kg x10

Single db side raise

12.5kg x12

15kg x10

20kg x10

22.5kg x10

Seated strict db side raises

8kgs x15

10kg x12

8kgs x15

Face pulls

4P x20

7P x15

8P x15

Sorted.

Nice session, pretty intense as kept rests short, was dripping sweat everywhere lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking very well in the pics mate. A bit of a schumacher chin thing going on but good all the same


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking very well in the pics mate. A bit of a schumacher chin thing going on but good all the same


Cheers mate, yeah don't actually look my boat at all lol weird looking chin!


----------



## Singh01

Did u get my p.m mate


----------



## TELBOR

Singh01 said:


> Did u get my p.m mate


No he didn't,

I got it and I don't want to buy 100 Warrior Dildo's!!


----------



## Singh01

R0BR0ID said:


> No he didn't,
> 
> I got it and I don't want to buy 100 Warrior Dildo's!!


Sorry, didn't know you had plenty already lol


----------



## C.Hill

Replied mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Whats the Extreme Whey like fella?

Is it low carbs/fat and is it isolate?


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Whats the Extreme Whey like fella?
> 
> Is it low carbs/fat and is it isolate?


YUMMMM


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Whats the Extreme Whey like fella?
> 
> Is it low carbs/fat and is it isolate?


and no its a blend mate not iso


----------



## Sharpy76

flinty90 said:


> YUMMMM


Tastes like sh!t then? :whistling:

Might have to give it a go, i like changing up my shakes!


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Tastes like sh!t then? :whistling:
> 
> Might have to give it a go, i like changing up my shakes!


i have tried lots of whey mate i will buy nothing else to be honest at the minute ~!!


----------



## Sharpy76

flinty90 said:


> i have tried lots of whey mate i will buy nothing else to be honest at the minute ~!!


Really? Bloody hell thats a bold statement so it must be nice!

Whats the best place for it mate?

Sorry C.Hill for clogging up your journal pal.....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

just stopping by to have a look see, ****ing hell ...your shoulders are massive!!! nice workouts too mate


----------



## flinty90

Sharpy76 said:


> Really? Bloody hell thats a bold statement so it must be nice!
> 
> Whats the best place for it mate?
> 
> Sorry C.Hill for clogging up your journal pal.....


you can get it from extremes website mate, i think you can use a discount code for some discount pal...


----------



## TELBOR

Singh01 said:


> Sorry, didn't know you had plenty already lol


7 is enough.... For now 

Sorry Chris :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> i have tried lots of whey mate i will buy nothing else to be honest at the minute ~!!


'Tis blooming beautiful stuff!!

Blueberry cheesecake, I swear I could have 10 a day with ease!!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy- like flinty says blueberry cheesecake extreme nutrition whey is the most brilliantist flavoured whey in the world! Period.

Ive tried alot and its the best I've had mate, honestly. 26g protein per 35g scoop, mixes beautifully and both strawberry and BBCH taste amazing!

Dolphinfitness do brilliant deals mate, you always get a free bottle of extreme nutrition CLA free with the whey lol got a few now might overdose them when I trim up in a few weeks lol every little helps!

Same as when I buy my reflex products you can get a 250g tub of reflex glutamine for £3-4 as part of the deal or creatine or bcaa's, Pretty good and shipping and customer service is spot on! Don't use any other site now, free next day delivery on orders £80+ too.

Trying the reflex peptide fusion in choc mint now and I gotta say it tastes superb too, mixes well with no froth and doesn't leave me bloated, liked this product for a while now, really wanna try the choc peanut flavour though!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Sharpy- like flinty says blueberry cheesecake extreme nutrition whey is the most brilliantist flavoured whey in the world! Period.
> 
> Ive tried alot and its the best I've had mate, honestly. 26g protein per 35g scoop, mixes beautifully and both strawberry and BBCH taste amazing!
> 
> Dolphinfitness do brilliant deals mate, you always get a free bottle of extreme nutrition CLA free with the whey lol got a few now might overdose them when I trim up in a few weeks lol every little helps!
> 
> Same as when I buy my reflex products you can get a 250g tub of reflex glutamine for £3-4 as part of the deal or creatine or bcaa's, Pretty good and shipping and customer service is spot on! Don't use any other site now, free next day delivery on orders £80+ too.
> 
> Trying the reflex peptide fusion in choc mint now and I gotta say it tastes superb too, mixes well with no froth and doesn't leave me bloated, liked this product for a while now, really wanna try the choc peanut flavour though!


Sold!!

Not sure about the blueberry cheesecake though, i'm just a plain old boring vanilla or strawberry man usually. I might be adventurous though


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Sold!!
> 
> Not sure about the blueberry cheesecake though, i'm just a plain old boring vanilla or strawberry man usually. I might be adventurous though


Go on! Be a daredevil! You won't regret it!


----------



## C.Hill

Roasting today already! Not a good for trying on wedding suits!!!


----------



## iron manc

nice one guys was just looking at gettin some new protein, like c.hill says dolphin fitness have em in stock, at the moment, I bought some cell mass from there a bit back also got a good price.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

T-bar rows

40kg x12

60kg x12

85kg x8

90kg x6

60kg x15

Hammer grip pulldowns

4x12-15 (*can't remember how many plates)

Hammer grip seated rows

3x15*

Straight arm pulldowns

5P x12

8P 2x12

V grip pulldowns (slowly)

Top stack 3x12

Top stack+2P x6

Iso plate loaded low row

25kg(each side) 2x15

Sorted!

LOADS of volume! Didn't wanna stop even though I felt dead from work before! God bless animal pump! 

Started using the hammer grip bar to try and thicken out my middle back, felt really good, back and grip is fried now! Tried doing wide grip pullups at the end and couldn't manage one!lmao!


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice one on the pb fella......again lol!

Wasn't it only the other week when you did 82.5kg pb?!?! Good going mate

And trying to wide grip pull ups last, is not gonna happen, never, ever lol.

They need to be done first or not at all imo.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one on the pb fella......again lol!
> 
> Wasn't it only the other week when you did 82.5kg pb?!?! Good going mate
> 
> And trying to wide grip pull ups last, is not gonna happen, never, ever lol.
> 
> They need to be done first or not at all imo.


Haha yeah! Every week I get a new PB lol even if it's an extra rep or an added 2.5kg lol

I used a belt on t bar rows today do I think that helped! Felt pretty strong.

Lmao had to give it a go as a laugh, just couldn't get past halfway! Lol really weird helpless feeling lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ ARMS

Incline db press

15kg x15

30kg x10

40kg x2

45kg x8, 6

37.5kg x10

Machine flys

4P x15

10P x10,10

6P x15

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x12

40kg x8

40kg x8-30kg x8- 20kg x10(dropset)

Incline curls

15kgs 2x15

Bb curls

35kg 3x8-10

Hammer curls

17.5kg 3x10

Weighted dips

Bw x15

+20kg x12

+30kg x8

Cable pushdowns

1/2 stack x12

3/4 stack x12

Full stack x8

1/2 stack x15

Sorted!

Nice session! Was in there a while again and it felt really good, keeping it nice and controlled especially on pressing, flys and curls, could really feel the muscle working.

Mad DOMS in back from yesterdays session though!


----------



## chrisch

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ ARMS
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 15kg x15
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x2
> 
> 45kg x8, 6
> 
> 37.5kg x10
> 
> Machine flys
> 
> 4P x15
> 
> 10P x10,10
> 
> 6P x15
> 
> Plate loaded chest press
> 
> 20kg(each side) x12
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 40kg x8-30kg x8- 20kg x10(dropset)
> 
> Incline curls
> 
> 15kgs 2x15
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> 35kg 3x8-10
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 17.5kg 3x10
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> Bw x15
> 
> +20kg x12
> 
> +30kg x8
> 
> Cable pushdowns
> 
> 1/2 stack x12
> 
> 3/4 stack x12
> 
> Full stack x8
> 
> 1/2 stack x15
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Nice session! Was in there a while again and it felt really good, keeping it nice and controlled especially on pressing, flys and curls, could really feel the muscle working.
> 
> Mad DOMS in back from yesterdays session though!


Good session mate. Do you prefer incline press over flat?


----------



## C.Hill

chrisch said:


> Good session mate. Do you prefer incline press over flat?


Yes mate I've found my chest has come up a lot since switching to incline db presses, I'll switch back to flat bb pressing in 8 weeks for lower reps then switch back, keeps it fun lol


----------



## C.Hill

anab0lic said:


> Making some nice progress fella.... good to see you learnt from your mistakes and are not letting body fat get outa control again... while slowing adding quality muscle tissue. :thumb:
> 
> Any recent pics of your back and legs?


Thanks mate, yes it's all about keeping it lean! Looks better 24/7 plus its Easier to spot fat gain.

I'll get back and leg shots up tomorrow!


----------



## chrisch

Just gone back to barbell myself but I always start with flat may give starting with incline ago when I'm due a change.


----------



## C.Hill

Haha yes mate I totally agree with you there, if I can't get shredded in 4 weeks I'm too fat lol


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Trap bar shrug

80kg x15

120kg x15

160kg x15

160kg x12

Smith shoulder press

40kg x15

60kg x10

70kg x8,6

50kg x15

Single db side raise

12.5kg x10

17.5kg x10

20kg x10

Face pulls

4plates x20

7P x15

8P x16, 12

Seated strict db side raise

9kgs 3x15

Db shrug

40kg x25

50kg x20,16

Machine shrug

Full stack 3x15

Sorted.

Done a few other exercises like cable side raises and machine presses to finish off delts, they're fried! Hurt just washing my hair after lmao!!

Super duper session again, didn't wanna leave!

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.200g chicken, 150g sweet spud wedgies, half garlic bread stick.

.200g chicken, 150g sweet spud wedgies, half garlic bread stick.

.Reflex flapjack.

.Reflex instant mass, peach pot.

TRAIN

.75g whey, 80g dextrose, 10g glutamine.

.MASSIVE CHINESE


----------



## Singh01

P.M'd bro


----------



## flinty90

good session bro i like !!!


----------



## chrisch

Great session again bud. Shoulders most be shot.


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah really enjoy training shoulders, love the striations and the pump, need to thicken my traps up so am hitting them with a lot more volume and really squeezing the fcukers! Gonna be sore tomorrow!

Legs tomorrow so they'll get a rest


----------



## flinty90

hey mate get some heavy deads in for trap thickness mate, i know you do t bar rows on back day which i also think feel nice for traps , but you cant beat deads.... DB deads to just under knees mate really fcuk my traps up , easpecially with an extra shrug at top of movement.... do it with some 45 kg DB's or 50's but its hard work as you arent actually putting them back to the floor !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hey mate get some heavy deads in for trap thickness mate, i know you do t bar rows on back day which i also think feel nice for traps , but you cant beat deads.... DB deads to just under knees mate really fcuk my traps up , easpecially with an extra shrug at top of movement.... do it with some 45 kg DB's or 50's but its hard work as you arent actually putting them back to the floor !!!


I've decided to start deadlifting again starting next back session! Been too long! Will be back at 230kg in no time!


----------



## C.Hill

Treated myself to a little mcds


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Treated myself to a little mcds


Can't see the pic but I'll just say - Fat Cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't see the pic but I'll just say - Fat Cnut


On a plate?! Posh cnut


----------



## C.Hill

Posh Cnut is a worse insult that a fat Cnut! Negged!  I live literally next doors to mcds! It's a nightmare when cutting!

This is what I ate last night!

Large big mac meal

6 chicken nuggets

Double cheeseburger

Apple pie

Cornetto

2x choc ice

Bag of poppadoms

Big stick of rock lol

2 yogurts

3x PB on burgens

Litre of diet coke

100g choc mint peptide fusion

Loads of energy for legs in an hour!!!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Posh Cnut is a worse insult that a fat Cnut! Negged!  I live literally next doors to mcds! It's a nightmare when cutting!
> 
> This is what I ate last night!
> 
> Large big mac meal
> 
> 6 chicken nuggets
> 
> Double cheeseburger
> 
> Apple pie
> 
> Cornetto
> 
> 2x choc ice
> 
> Bag of poppadoms
> 
> Big stick of rock lol
> 
> 2 yogurts
> 
> 3x PB on burgens
> 
> Litre of diet coke
> 
> 100g choc mint peptide fusion
> 
> Loads of energy for legs in an hour!!!


Haha consuming calories like a boss!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Front squats

60kg x12

100kg x12

130kg x6

100kg x11

5 mins laying on floor to relieve back pumps lol agony!

Db lunges

10kg(each hand) x12(each leg)

20kg x12

25kg x12

5 more mins to let pumps cool down.

Narrow stance leg press

4P x15

5P x15

6P x15

8P x15

Cable leg extension

1P x12(each leg)

2P 3x12

Standing calf raise

6P x15

12P x7

4P x15

14P x6

6P x11

14P x6- 10P x8- 6Px8- 4P x12(dropset)

Wide stance leg press

6P x15

7P 3x15

Lying ham curls

25kg x12

35kg x12

40kg 2x12

Sorted.

Ouch! Haven't had a high volume leg session in ages, Didn't wanna leave!

First time doing db lunges and was surprised how hard they were! Didn't need much weight at all! Will incorporate these from now on, something different!!

Really enjoyed the session especially the leg press, didn't use much weight but really slowed the reps down to see and feel the quads working, really squeezing them before lockout, felt gooood!


----------



## C.Hill

Just done the weekly shop! Highlight was finally finding gold top milk at tescos and picking up 5kg of beautiful chicken breasts for £25 from butcher at boot sale!!!! Threw a few in the oven for the next 3 days!


----------



## Sharpy76

What seasoning you got on the chicken there fella?

Making me hungry


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> What seasoning you got on the chicken there fella?
> 
> Making me hungry


So crispy herb and garlic mate! I only sprinkle a light coating for flavour and to avoid salt/sugar etc, bloody tasty mate!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline bb bench

50kg x15

60kg x15

70kg x15

80kg x12

60kg x18

Low pulley cable cross overs

1P 3x12 (ouch!)

Plate loaded chest press

40kg(each side) x8,6,6+2 partials to complete failure

Plate loaded fly

4x15

Tri pushdown

5x12 (increasing weight each set, 30 sec rest)

Machine tri press

3x12

Sorted.

Lovely session again, just me and 2 others in gym!

Thought I'd switch to incline bb benching for 6 weeks for a change, see how it goes, still had a niggling shoulder pain at beginning so kept it light with higher reps, felt good!

Also 1st time using low pulley crossovers where you bring them together in the middle and swoop up towards head height, targeted middle chest perfectly! Very pleased, the pump was insane!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Just done the weekly shop! Highlight was finally finding gold top milk at tescos and picking up 5kg of beautiful chicken breasts for £25 from butcher at boot sale!!!! Threw a few in the oven for the next 3 days!


Lucky sod! I never see any good offers round here, I'll need to start visiting farmers markets or something, tesco chicken is average priced but I know it's not as good quality as it could be.

When do you take the gold top, Through the day or just with shakes? It's nice and tasty that stuff.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Lucky sod! I never see any good offers round here, I'll need to start visiting farmers markets or something, tesco chicken is average priced but I know it's not as good quality as it could be.
> 
> When do you take the gold top, Through the day or just with shakes? It's nice and tasty that stuff.


Yeah I ate 4 of the breast yesterday and were beautiful! Gonna buy 10kg next sunday and stock up!

I added 500ml to my pre-bed shake last night, made it nice and creamy lol


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I ate 4 of the breast yesterday and were beautiful! Gonna buy 10kg next sunday and stock up!
> 
> I added 500ml to my pre-bed shake last night, made it nice and creamy lol


Yeah def, if you can get a cracking deal on breast may as well stock up, ain't cheap to get good quality chicken.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BI'S

T-bar row

20kg x20

40kg x8

60kg x8

90kg x6

80kg x8

60kg x12

40kg x15

Underhand bb row

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

D bar rows

8P x15,15

10P x12

Straight arm pulldowns

4x10-15

Trap bar shrugs

40kg x20

80kg x20

120kg x15

160kg x6

140kg x10

V pulldowns

4x15

Superset-

Machine shrugs

Full stack 4x20

Bb curls

30kg x10

35kg x8 +2 forced

25kg x12

Hammer curls

15kg 2x12

Sorted.

Back and forearms are destroyed! Hurt just drinking my pwo shake lmao

Lots of volume again, 1st time ever doing UH bb rows and really enjoyed them, really put it on my lower lats, I know roughly what my working weight will be now so will throw some more plates on next time! Good session.

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, peach pot.

.5 slices burgens buttered, banana, 50g whey.

TRAIN

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine.

.75g white rice, 250g chicken, broccoli.

Tbc...


----------



## C.Hill

A few pics of one half of my gym-

Squat rack with trap bar.

Pullup/dipping station, cable stack, barbell area.

Seated side delt machine, strongman logs etc

Dbs, benches etc

Nice Welcoming sign 

Will get the rest up another day


----------



## Rick89

good few sessions in here buddy great work

gym looks fckin awesome too


----------



## C.Hill

Some of the strongmen playing about...big fcukers lol


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> good few sessions in here buddy great work
> 
> gym looks fckin awesome too


Cheers mate! I'll get pics of the rest of it another day!


----------



## JANIKvonD

XRichHx said:


> Lucky sod! I never see any good offers round here, I'll need to start visiting farmers markets or something, tesco chicken is average priced but I know it's not as good quality as it could be.
> 
> When do you take the gold top, Through the day or just with shakes? It's nice and tasty that stuff.


order it online then?

crackin gym mate....that signs fukin priceless pmsl:lol: great few sesh's also


----------



## Leeds89

XRichHx said:


> Lucky sod! I never see any good offers round here, I'll need to start visiting farmers markets or something, tesco chicken is average priced but I know it's not as good quality as it could be.
> 
> When do you take the gold top, Through the day or just with shakes? It's nice and tasty that stuff.


*MuscleFood* :thumbup1:

Btw mate only just seen this gonna sub, look like you know your stuff, plus you're a fvcking unit


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> *MuscleFood* :thumbup1:
> 
> Btw mate only just seen this gonna sub, look like you know your stuff, plus you're a fvcking unit


I pay the same as Chris, £25 and my butcher wraps them as singles to make it easier 

MF looks good, delivery on top stops me buying.

My butcher even told me he pays £18 per 5kg so it just shows how cheap it really is, god I wish I was a butcher pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

£20 for 5 kilo here  halal aswell (not that i give a fuk)


----------



## Leeds89

R0BR0ID said:


> I pay the same as Chris, £25 and my butcher wraps them as singles to make it easier
> 
> MF looks good, delivery on top stops me buying.
> 
> My butcher even told me he pays £18 per 5kg so it just shows how cheap it really is, god I wish I was a butcher pmsl


If I was a butcher I'd probably end up eating myself out of business :lol:

With delivery on top it works out at around £28, but it's all delivered fresh in a cooled box to your door  The chicken is also top quality, it's bloody lovely (not just my opinion, I would say that!) which is a pain since I eat my way through too much of it.

If you aren't convinced to try it yet mate just watch out for some of the offers that often go up, not long ago there were free steaks being given out


----------



## Leeds89

JANIKvonD said:


> £20 for 5 kilo here  halal aswell (not that i give a fuk)


It's always nice to know your meat has been slaughtered hung upside down from a hook to bleed out :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Leeds89 said:


> If I was a butcher I'd probably end up eating myself out of business :lol:
> 
> With delivery on top it works out at around £28, but it's all delivered fresh in a cooled box to your door  The chicken is also top quality, it's bloody lovely (not just my opinion, I would say that!) which is a pain since I eat my way through too much of it.
> 
> If you aren't convinced to try it yet mate just watch out for some of the offers that often go up, not long ago there were free steaks being given out


I shall keep my eyes peeled


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> £20 for 5 kilo here  halal aswell (not that i give a fuk)


Sod!


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> order it online then?
> 
> crackin gym mate....that signs fukin priceless pmsl:lol: great few sesh's also


Haha there's more signs than that mate I'll get em tomorrow!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Keep all this non training/diet/steroid/interesting talk out of here you bunch of trolls!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Keep all this non training/diet/steroid/interesting talk out of here you bunch of trolls!


Good day to you sir!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Keep all this non training/diet/steroid/interesting talk out of here you bunch of trolls!


chicken breast falls under diet surely :rolleye: lol.

hows the night sickness mate, still occurring?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> chicken breast falls under diet surely :rolleye: lol.
> 
> hows the night sickness mate, still occurring?


Lmao!

It's completely gone mate! Banging the food down these last few weeks! Add a little tub lmao decided to start dieting for honeymoon, that'll give me 5 weeks to rip up then chill for 10 days and then come back and blast my body into major growth mode!!


----------



## Leeds89

Quick question mate, don't want to read through 59 pages  What's your current stats - weight and bf if you know? And roughly what were you a year ago?

My goal is a physique something like you avi (no ****) so quite interested to see if it's doable in a reasonable time frame


----------



## C.Hill

Leeds89 said:


> Quick question mate, don't want to read through 59 pages  What's your current stats - weight and bf if you know? And roughly what were you a year ago?
> 
> My goal is a physique something like you avi (no ****) so quite interested to see if it's doable in a reasonable time frame


I'm sitting at 196lbs mate 5ft11", not sure on bodyfat???

Dunno what I was a year ago, I reached 210lbs last year but looked shìt lol all I know is i feel I've made decent progress.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> I'm sitting at 196lbs mate 5ft11", not sure on bodyfat???
> 
> Dunno what I was a year ago, I reached 210lbs last year but looked shìt lol all I know is i feel I've made decent progress.


Nice, I'm hoping to get down to 14 and half stone after I get back from hols, if I looked even half as impressive as u I would be buzzing!! (can't see it myself though lol)


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Smith press

40kg x12

50kg x12

70kg x9,7 failure on both sets

40kg x15

One arm db side raise

12.5kg x10(each arm)

17.5kg x10

22.5kg x10

Face pulls

4P x20

7P x12

8P x12 dropset 4P x17

Seated db side raise

8kg 3x15 super strict and slow, keeping tension throughout whole movement, bloody killed!!

Hammer grip seated machine press

6P x12(explode up, 5 secs down)

7P x10

8P x7 dropset 6P x5, ds 4P x9!

Cable side raises

1P 2x15

Sorted!

Delts are shot now! Hurt just shaking protein shake lmao! Killer!

Diet today-

.reflex instant mass, peach pot, banana

.200g chicken, 150g wedgies

.200g chicken, 150g wedgies

.reflex instant mass, peach pot

TRAIN

.80g dextrose, 75g whey, 10g glutamine

.200g chicken, 75g white rice, green beans

Tbc...


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Nice, I'm hoping to get down to 14 and half stone after I get back from hols, if I looked even half as impressive as u I would be buzzing!! (can't see it myself though lol)


Yeah I'm looking to drop to about 188lbs, that's the rough aim anyway never watch scales lol

Thankyou mate! Very kind words! You'll get there! Just keep at it!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Front squats

60kg x10

100kg x12

130kg x6

100kg x10

Bb lunges

30kg x20(10 each leg)

40kg x20, 20

Lying ham curls

20kg x15

30kg x15

40kg x15

50kg x13

Leg press

6P 4x15

Calf raises

6 sets, heavy, light, repeat till failure.

Sorted.

Still can't get past 6 reps front squatting 130kg! Grrr! I've started lowering kcals to being my mini cut starting Monday so doubt I'll hit it anytime soon, one day though!

Lunges are a killer, all them years I've turned my nose up at them and all the time they really make you graft! Quads and core was burning as I took them nice and slow!


----------



## mikemull

Great journal this mate!


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Great journal this mate!


Cheers mate!

Just woke up from a 12 hour sleep! Wow! Must have needed it! Nice and fresh to rinse out my chest!


----------



## infernal0988

loving those workouts mate !  Long time now how have you been? I see your in awesome shape!


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> loving those workouts mate !  Long time now how have you been? I see your in awesome shape!


Cheers bud! Yeah slowly getting there, still got a fcuking long way to go till I'm happy lol need a few more stone of muscle!x


----------



## chrisch

another great workout matey and 12 hours sleep I'm lucky if i get that in a week ( have a 1 year old that wqont sleep through up 3-4 times a night).


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Front squats
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> 130kg x6
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> Bb lunges
> 
> 30kg x20(10 each leg)
> 
> 40kg x20, 20
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 50kg x13
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 6P 4x15
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> 6 sets, heavy, light, repeat till failure.
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Still can't get past 6 reps front squatting 130kg! Grrr! I've started lowering kcals to being my mini cut starting Monday so doubt I'll hit it anytime soon, one day though!
> 
> Lunges are a killer, all them years I've turned my nose up at them and all the time they really make you graft! Quads and core was burning as I took them nice and slow!


Solid leg workout mate!

Them lunges are killers, started adding these In myself, started out with some weight and couldn't balance right lol so just working the form out first before I start getting heavy.

And btw thanks for getting me addicted to blueberry wheats!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Cheers bud! Yeah slowly getting there, still got a fcuking long way to go till I'm happy lol need a few more stone of muscle!x


Hehe we will never get happy its never enough  Thats the drive we have to pursue beyond our limits


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline bb bench

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x8

90kg x8

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x10

45kg x6

40kg x8,10

30kg x15

Low pulley cable fly

1P x12

2P 2x10

Machine fly

3x12-15

Tri pushdowns

2 warmup sets

Full stack x10,10,8

Close grip machine press

First stack 2x12

Sorted!

Lovely session! Feeling brave to add a bit of weight onto incline bench now, didn't go mad as am wary of shoulder still, very happy with it though felt really good.

Had to stop mid session to help a few of the lads bring a new leg extension machine in!  Our old one got abused and have up on us lol

Will get some more pics up of the gym shortly!


----------



## C.Hill

chrisch said:


> another great workout matey and 12 hours sleep I'm lucky if i get that in a week ( have a 1 year old that wqont sleep through up 3-4 times a night).


Sod that, Feel for ya mate!

12 hours sleep done me really good! Trained chest and incline benching felt really easy, Can't wait to get some more weight on the bar!



XRichHx said:


> Solid leg workout mate!
> 
> Them lunges are killers, started adding these In myself, started out with some weight and couldn't balance right lol so just working the form out first before I start getting heavy.
> 
> And btw thanks for getting me addicted to blueberry wheats!


Yeah thats what I'm getting used to at the minute is the whole movement itself with nice form, bet theyre intense with some heavy weight on!

Blueberry wheats are the way forward! None for me after Monday though I'm dieting! 



infernal0988 said:


> Hehe we will never get happy its never enough  Thats the drive we have to pursue beyond our limits


Very true mate! It's a headfcuk of a game lol


----------



## infernal0988

damn straight its a headfukc ! But thats a part of the passion aint it?


----------



## C.Hill

Few more pics of the gym...

Incline/decline/flat benches, cable stack, plate loaded delt press.

Pullover machine.

Fly machine, delt press, bench.

Will get leg section next time.


----------



## biglbs

Interesting read mate,good luck,is going well so far,,


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Interesting read mate,good luck,is going well so far,,


Thanks mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Right! 4 week cut starts tomorrow to get ready for honeymoon!

Nice easy to stick to diet which won't get to boring, swapping meats daily at dinner, low carb, and fat, high protein, will assess after a week if I need to manipulate macros.

They stand as-

2633kcals

382g protein

107g carbs

75g fat

Always worked well for me like this before although think I had more fats? I'll see how it goes anyway, it's only a few weeks.

Daily diet consists of oats, brown rice, dextrose, eggs, chicken, steak, tuna, salmon, turkey, whey, peptide blend, Casein, walnut oil, almonds, broccoli, green beans, tomatoes, cucumber, peach pot, banana and lettuce, EVERYDAY without fail. 4 dedicated weeks.

Supplements will be-

Dnp

T3

CLA

Lipo 6x

Mp electrolytes

Animal pump

Nexgen

Leucine

Taurine

Currently cruising on 250mg Norma test e e10d for the next 6 weeks.

Will get starting pics up tomorrow, time to get hungry!!!!


----------



## mikemull

Where's the honeymoon mate?


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Where's the honeymoon mate?


Egypt mate loads of gear!!


----------



## C.Hill

3 meals in, none have even touched the sides 

50g brown rice is gonna be amazing in an hour!!! Only day one lmao!


----------



## TELBOR

I like the 'supplements' bit of the diet.... DNP


----------



## NorthernSoul

You've come along way chris since first seeing you a year or so ago on here. The best thing is the knowledge gained to get your desired physique. Well done bro!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BI'S

T bar row

20kg x15

40kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x6

Uh bb row

60kg x20

80kg 2x12

Straight arm Pulldowns

4P x15

6P x12

Wg pulldowns

3/4 stack 2x15

Cg pulldowns

3/4+2P 2x10

Bb curls

30kg x10

35kg x6

Hammer curls

12.5kg 2x12

Sorted.

Keeping it short and sweet as cutting, short rests, keeping the intensity up.

Only day 1 on low carbs and feeling it already especially in the heat, felt pretty weak and tired before gym and didn't think I could even lift the 90kg on tbar row let alone rep it lol was happy with results though  animal pump saved my session and kicked in just in time


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRI'S

Smith press

40kg x12

60kg x8

70kg x9.5, 7 (failure both sets)

40kg x12

Single arm db Side raise

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

22.5kg x10

Smith shrug

40kg x15

80kg x15

120kg x15

140kg x12,12

Seated strict db side raises

10kg 2x15

3rd set left shoulder joint started niggling again so I left it.

Rope face pulls

6P x20

8P 2x15

Tri pushdowns

Warmup sets increasing weight

Full stack 2x10,7

Dips(super slooooow)

Bw x15

Bw+20kg 2x12

Sorted.

Nice short intense session, was absolutely dripping with sweat!!! Clothes looked like someone had literally put them under a shower lol was disgusting, dripping everywhere lol t3 and dnp?

Felt nice and strong again today even though kcals were low, still starving all day  coke zero is a lifesaver lol

Trying to eat every meal really slow lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> I like the 'supplements' bit of the diet.... DNP


Well it is a good supplement for fat loss! 



Sean91 said:


> You've come along way chris since first seeing you a year or so ago on here. The best thing is the knowledge gained to get your desired physique. Well done bro!


Yeah joined around same time didn't we. Cheers mate, it's all down to this forum though I've learnt everything here and still learn new things everyday lol

How's training coming along? Winning?


----------



## mikemull

C.Hill said:


> Egypt mate loads of gear!!


Whereabouts, been sharm twice and loved it!!!


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Whereabouts, been sharm twice and loved it!!!


Hilton hotel in Sharks Bay mate! Looks beautiful!


----------



## mikemull

C.Hill said:


> Hilton hotel in Sharks Bay mate! Looks beautiful!


Know the one mate, it does look great!!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Front squat

60kg 2x10

100kg x10

Leg extension

2P 3x10

Ham curl

20kg x12

40kg x12

55kg x10

Hack squat

40kg x15

80kg 2x10

Sldl

50kg 2x15

Sorted.

Shìt session. Wasn't feeling it at all, especially squats lol Going to up carbs to 200g next leg session, felt so tired all day! And hungry!!!

4 days into diet and haven't cheated once yet!! Quite pleased with myself lol one more day till carb up day!


----------



## Sharpy76

How many carbs you on at the moment then fella?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> How many carbs you on at the moment then fella?


110g!!!! So pleased I've managed 5 days without swerving off course once, been bloody hard lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ BI'S

Incline bench

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x10

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x10

50kg x7 

45kg x8 

40kg x

Cable X overs

1P x15

2P x15

3P x12

4P x9

Machine fly

3x12-15

Bb curls

10 reps with every barbell(1 min rest), see pic below.

Hammer curls.

15kg x12

17.5kg x12

Sorted.

Good session! Happy with incline benching, nice strict movements with big stretch and squeeze, no spotter so didn't go heavy.

Plate loaded chest press seemed easy today? 2 new PBS so I'm happy 

Crossovers were very strict, was pumped to fcuk after them!

5 days in and have lost 6lb


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ BI'S
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> 80kg x10
> 
> 90kg x10
> 
> Plate loaded chest press
> 
> 20kg(each side) x10
> 
> 50kg x7
> 
> 45kg x8
> 
> 40kg x
> 
> Cable X overs
> 
> 1P x15
> 
> 2P x15
> 
> 3P x12
> 
> 4P x9
> 
> Machine fly
> 
> 3x12-15
> 
> Bb curls
> 
> 10 reps with every barbell(1 min rest), see pic below.
> 
> Hammer curls.
> 
> 15kg x12
> 
> 17.5kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Good session! Happy with incline benching, nice strict movements with big stretch and squeeze, no spotter so didn't go heavy.
> 
> Plate loaded chest press seemed easy today? 2 new PBS so I'm happy
> 
> Crossovers were very strict, was pumped to fcuk after them!
> 
> 5 days in and have lost 6lb


Great seeing friends having such great progress loving it!!!


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> Great seeing friends having such great progress loving it!!!


Thanks mate. You still gonna compete next year?


----------



## C.Hill

Just seen its gonna be 26-28 degrees this weekend! And I'm running fcuking dnp! Great!


----------



## C.Hill

Cheat meal :/


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Cheat meal :/


Cheat meal(s) ha.


----------



## C.Hill

Right! 'Cheat' day!

Consumed a few thousand calories I reckon  stuffed now! Loved it! Back to eggs tuna chicken and veg tomorrow though, made the most of it lol

.50g whey, peach pot

.4 sausages, 3 bacon, beans, hash browns, 3 fried eggs, 3 slices toast, apple juice.

.usn rtd shake

.nandos 1/2 chicken and chips

.1.5 big bags m+ms

.an angel cake

.chinese- crispy chilli beef, rice, chow mein, chicken balls

.big bag kettle chips

.5 choc mini rolls

.3 mars ice creams

.3 cans of coke

.scoop reflex peptide fusion


----------



## Leeds89

C.Hill said:


> Right! 'Cheat' day!
> 
> Consumed a few thousand calories I reckon  stuffed now! Loved it! Back to eggs tuna chicken and veg tomorrow though, made the most of it lol
> 
> .50g whey, peach pot
> 
> .4 sausages, 3 bacon, beans, hash browns, 3 fried eggs, 3 slices toast, apple juice.
> 
> .usn rtd shake
> 
> .nandos 1/2 chicken and chips
> 
> .1.5 big bags m+ms
> 
> .an angel cake
> 
> .chinese- crispy chilli beef, rice, chow mein, chicken balls
> 
> .big bag kettle chips
> 
> .5 choc mini rolls
> 
> .3 mars ice creams
> 
> .3 cans of coke
> 
> .scoop reflex peptide fusion


Making me hungry reading that!


----------



## C.Hill

Leeds89 said:


> Making me hungry reading that!


Stuffed this morning now!lol struggling to eat 50g oats lmao


----------



## XRichHx

How you getting on with the cut? Seeing any changes so far?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> How you getting on with the cut? Seeing any changes so far?


It's going ok mate! Will get some progress pics up soon, noticed a lot trimmer round my waist and can notice it in my face already lol even after a massive junk day yesterday I'm looking a lot leaner.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> It's going ok mate! Will get some progress pics up soon, noticed a lot trimmer round my waist and can notice it in my face already lol even after a massive junk day yesterday I'm looking a lot leaner.


Sounds good. How you been for sides? I've ran dnp before 200mg pd sides were ok but i was sweaty as ****. I'm gonna try after the new year at 200 eod and see what it brings.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg 2x12

100kg x12

120kg x12

130kg x12

Underhand bb row

60kg x15

80kg x12

90kg x10

Overhand bb row

90kg 2x10

V bar pulldowns

3x10-12

Straight arm pulldowns

2x15

Sorted.

Nice short intense session, Felt good to deadlift again!! Kept it light with higher reps just to ease my lower back into it again, can't wait too add more weight to it!

Sweated my boIlocks off lol


----------



## thehogester

Looking good mate! You still using Ravenous? I'm thinking of trying some digestive enzymes.


----------



## C.Hill

thehogester said:


> Looking good mate! You still using Ravenous? I'm thinking of trying some digestive enzymes.


No stopped using it now im cutting mate, all stomach pains have stopped to so its 6 less tabs to take a day lmao

I do rate the product though.


----------



## Galaxy

On another note mate are you still running accutane or have you finished your course completely?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> On another note mate are you still running accutane or have you finished your course completely?


20mg eod at the moment mate. Got a tren blast coming up in 7 weeks so fully prepared for the war lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> 20mg eod at the moment mate. Got a tren blast coming up in 7 weeks so fully prepared for the war lol


Ah its great stuff all right, do you mind if I pm you a Q on how you tappered d dose? Don,t want to clog up your log.


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Ah its great stuff all right, do you mind if I pm you a Q on how you tappered d dose? Don,t want to clog up your log.


My pm keeps messing up mate, fire away on here no problems!


----------



## Galaxy

Fair enough, right so

I' ve been on tane now for three months 60/80/80 and am just started my 4th month on 80mg p/d and my acne is all be gone par what i believe to be slight scarring on my shoulders. From what i am reading people suggest to stay at a good dose for 5 months so should i contuine the way i am going or start tapering down. unsure what to do tbh as i don't want them [email protected] coming back again, and finally how would i go about tapering down the dose?

Thanks for all the advice you can give, appreciate it


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Fair enough, right so
> 
> I' ve been on tane now for three months 60/80/80 and am just started my 4th month on 80mg p/d and my acne is all be gone par what i believe to be slight scarring on my shoulders. From what i am reading people suggest to stay at a good dose for 5 months so should i contuine the way i am going or start tapering down. unsure what to do tbh as i don't want them [email protected] coming back again, and finally how would i go about tapering down the dose?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice you can give, appreciate it


Would personally stick at 80mg for another month or two, then drop to 60mg for a week, then 40mg for a week then run 20mg ed for say 2 weeks, then come off and see how it goes.

I came totally off about 4 weeks ago then after 3 weeks got a painful one on my chest again, jumped straight back on 20mg ed for a week lol now just run it eod and get nothing!

Im not saying that's the right way but that's what I would do, gently ease off it IMO.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Would personally stick at 80mg for another month or two, then drop to 60mg for a week, then 40mg for a week then run 20mg ed for say 2 weeks, then come off and see how it goes.
> 
> I came totally off about 4 weeks ago then after 3 weeks got a painful one on my chest again, jumped straight back on 20mg ed for a week lol now just run it eod and get nothing!
> 
> Im not saying that's the right way but that's what I would do, gently ease off it IMO.


Cheers mate, will do :thumb:

Not worth jumping off too quick just for them to come back imo


----------



## C.Hill

Quick snap of today's first 4 meals


----------



## mikemull

That's awesome prep, this is where I really need to up my game preparation is everything!

Reps


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> That's awesome prep, this is where I really need to up my game preparation is everything!
> 
> Reps


It really is where it matters IMO. I'm Eating these meals 6 days a week lol fun!

In the pic is-

.50g oats, peach pot, 50g whey,

.5 eggs, banana

.Tin tuna, 25g pumpkin/linseed/sunflower/sesame seeds, 2 tomatoes, cucumber, lettuce

.200g turkey, 50g brown rice, 150g broccoli


----------



## reza85

Man with a plan looks good


----------



## C.Hill

Up half hour early as bed sheets are soaked!! Had to change pillow twice in night too lol the mrs ain't happy!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap of today's first 4 meals


must be suffering with only this lol?

hows the DNP treatin u mate?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> must be suffering with only this lol?
> 
> hows the DNP treatin u mate?


It's not too bad mate, today I'm eating 200g chicken and 200g spinach for FOUR meals!? With some walnut oil and blueberries thrown in too lol

Dnp is super duper except the bed is soaked everynight lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> It's not too bad mate, today I'm eating 200g chicken and 200g spinach for FOUR meals!? With some walnut oil and blueberries thrown in too lol
> 
> Dnp is super duper except the bed is soaked everynight lol


i hope u mean 800g chicken/spinach into 4 meals lol. im only a few weeks away form mt dnp run and i sweat like a beast at the best of times lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> i hope u mean 800g chicken/spinach into 4 meals lol. im only a few weeks away form mt dnp run and i sweat like a beast at the best of times lol


Lol yes mate 200g chicken and spinach x4 lol plus added blueberries, banana, peach and 80g oats!


----------



## Sharpy76

I sweat like a pig in a sauna on tren, god knows what i'd be like on dnp. Never tried it and i doubt i'll ever will, although you can never say never!

You feeling any leaner mate? Not that you wasn't lean in the first place but you know what i mean!

Any update pics on the horizon?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> I sweat like a pig in a sauna on tren, god knows what i'd be like on dnp. Never tried it and i doubt i'll ever will, although you can never say never!
> 
> You feeling any leaner mate? Not that you wasn't lean in the first place but you know what i mean!
> 
> Any update pics on the horizon?


Yes mate a lot leaner, 9lbs down last week!

I'll throw a pic up tonight!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Smith press

40kg x15

70kg x8

60kg x10

50kg x10

Single arm side raise

15kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x12

Face pulls

4x15-20

Seated db side raise

10kg 3x12

Bb shrug

60kg x20

100kg x20

140kg 3x12

Sorted.

Not a bad session, strength was down on smith press by a few reps which I was disappointed with, everything felt heavy today! Was Sweating my boIlocks off too.

Been craving chocolate and crisps all day too which is weird as I never crave food like that! Ended up grabbing a jam doughnut from work to eat postworkout with my whey and glutamine instead of dextrose  mmmm good decision!!


----------



## C.Hill

Food prepped for tomorrow, fun!

Also adding an extra 50g oats as its leg day!!


----------



## C.Hill

My spunk had a slight yellow tint to it! Bloody dnp!!! Would have taken picture but it's a bit weird lmao


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> My spunk had a slight yellow tint to it! Bloody dnp!!! Would have taken picture but it's a bit weird lmao


 :lol:

Yeah i don't think the missus would've appreciated the shot of her face covered in egg yolk like harry munk:devil2:

This dnp is some strange sh!t!!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah i don't think the missus would've appreciated the shot of her face covered in egg yolk like harry munk:devil2:
> 
> This dnp is some strange sh!t!!


Lmao! Reps!

Yeah she wouldn't be too happy about it lol

Yeah it is strange, everyone on my site at work is wrapped up in hoodies and jackets and I'm in a vest top with a fan on me!lmao they're the weird ones not me!!!


----------



## !brett!

Just had a read through - good journal mate, you're looking top. Makes me want to start a good cut down! Getting dnp from any sources i know is imposible! I'll be following this!


----------



## C.Hill

!brett! said:


> Just had a read through - good journal mate, you're looking top. Makes me want to start a good cut down! Getting dnp from any sources i know is imposible! I'll be following this!


Thanks mate!! Found it pretty easy lol

On another note... IM FCUKING STARVING!!!!


----------



## Galaxy

Stupid phone......nuff said lol


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> The bit of fat tat is still f ing covering my lower abs nw that is stuburn fat.
> 
> Post up your diet mate and routine


Me?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Galaxy said:


> The bit of fat tat is still f ing covering my lower abs nw that is stuburn fat.
> 
> Post up your diet mate and routine





C.Hill said:


> Me?


LMAO


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Me?


$hit phone fcuked up, wrong thread my bad


----------



## Sharpy76

I know how much you love cardio fella, but are you doing any?

Don't think i've read that you are unless i've missed it??


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> I know how much you love cardio fella, but are you doing any?
> 
> Don't think i've read that you are unless i've missed it??


Haven't done cardio in over a year mate  BUT.....funny you should ask...

I'm changing my plan for the next few weeks! I've realised that my current diet is not giving me enough energy to perform at my best at work and more importantly the gym, so, I have decided to up the carbs to 200g+(sweet potato) instead of 110g, and add morning fasted cardio in a few days a week, this diet is killing me lol feel all tired and shaky especially after training!

So I'm signing up to a poncy 'leisure' gym on Friday when I'm paid! It's literally a 5 min walk from my house which is handy, and my gym has zero cardio equipment lmao!!

Dreading it! I need to though, the heart is the most important muscle after all and it needs training! Used to do loads of road running, boxing, swimming everynight! Slipped into a bad way of avoiding cardio to help out weight on lol in a way I'm looking forward to it actually


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol: thats fukin brilliant "zero cardio equipment" im moving down just for this gym! enjoy the cardio and diet mate......iv still 3weeks to go


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Bb lunges

Bar x20

40kg x20

50kg x20

Sldl

50kg x15

60kg 2x15

Back squats

60kg x15

80kg x15

100kg x15

Lying ham curls

30kg x12

40kg x12

60kg x8

Quad extensions

2P 3x12

Sorted.

Higher reps less rest session! Was sweating like a pig!

Really gonna feel that tomorrow especially the lunges, really get your heartrate up!

With squats I didn't lock out at top or stop moving once, proper ass to grass, bloody killer lol

Felt a lot better today for extra carbs, gonna add more and see how I get on.


----------



## Guest

Lunges are a killer, I've only just started doing them while I'm not squatting due to a back injury.

Never felt a burn in my hams like it!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Bb lunges
> 
> Bar x20
> 
> 40kg x20
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> Sldl
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 60kg 2x15
> 
> Back squats
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 80kg x15
> 
> 100kg x15
> 
> Lying ham curls
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 40kg x12
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> Quad extensions
> 
> 2P 3x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Higher reps less rest session! Was sweating like a pig!
> 
> Really gonna feel that tomorrow especially the lunges, really get your heartrate up!
> 
> With squats I didn't lock out at top or stop moving once, proper ass to grass, bloody killer lol
> 
> Felt a lot better today for extra carbs, gonna add more and see how I get on.


Would you rate bb lunges over dbs mate, always use dbs myself but am thinking that bb ones engage the core alot more?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lunges are a killer, I've only just started doing them while I'm not squatting due to a back injury.
> 
> Never felt a burn in my hams like it!


They really are taxing! Had me gasping for breath too!



Galaxy said:


> Would you rate bb lunges over dbs mate, always use dbs myself but am thinking that bb ones engage the core alot more?


Yes mate much prefer bb over db, like you say it a activates the core a lot more trying to keep balance plus it's not as taxing on forearms to keep hold of dbs.


----------



## C.Hill

Weighed myself this morning and guess what? I now weigh 182lb! Lmao! That's a 16lb drop in under 2 weeks?! Looking pretty smooth around the abs and obliques so am assuming I'm holding water still, havent been this light in years!

Bloody roasting though! Woke up soaked in sweat again, fcuking horrible. Good results though


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn thats coming off quick! u noticing it off anywhere obvious?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Weighed myself this morning and guess what? I now weigh 182lb! Lmao! That's a 16lb drop in under 2 weeks?! Looking pretty smooth around the abs and obliques so am assuming I'm holding water still, havent been this light in years!
> 
> Bloody roasting though! Woke up soaked in sweat again, fcuking horrible. Good results though


Holy sh!t dude!

I've read that while on dnp and a bit after, you're likely to hold water so god knows how much you would've lost by the time you've come off it completely!

Heres to toxic coloured spunk:beer:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> damn thats coming off quick! u noticing it off anywhere obvious?


Tbh mate nowhere lol I reckon the scales are broke!lmao

Nah I can notice it mainly around triceps, quads, lats, got a lower ab vein going on lmao



Sharpy76 said:


> Holy sh!t dude!
> 
> I've read that while on dnp and a bit after, you're likely to hold water so god knows how much you would've lost by the time you've come off it completely!
> 
> Heres to toxic coloured spunk:beer:


Scary ain't it? Im having a break from t3 for a week or two now and adding in am fasted cardio 3x a week, see what happens lol need to get pics up!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick picture of what's lurking under my overalls at work lol had to do it quick cos I would have got ripped to shreds by colleagues lmao!


----------



## JANIKvonD

that is bent as fuk!!!.....i love it :wub: :lol: :lol:

respect to u buddy....you've come a LONGGG way

reps


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Quick picture of what's lurking under my overalls at work lol had to do it quick cos I would have got ripped to shreds by colleagues lmao!


Ha diet coke advert in the making.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> that is bent as fuk!!!.....i love it :wub: :lol: :lol:
> 
> respect to u buddy....you've come a LONGGG way
> 
> reps


Gay as fcuk ain't it lmao getting there mate!

Where's my fcuking reps?



XRichHx said:


> Ha diet coke advert in the making.


Lmao, trusty water bottle never leaves my side, literally lol


----------



## Steuk

<---- this was the look on my face when I saw that flashing pic. :lol:


----------



## mikemull

C.Hill said:


> Quick picture of what's lurking under my overalls at work lol had to do it quick cos I would have got ripped to shreds by colleagues lmao!


Hay outright you'd have got slaughtered! But great progress mate! 16lbs is crazy, how you feeling are you feeling weak and cranky or ok?


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Hay outright you'd have got slaughtered! But great progress mate! 16lbs is crazy, how you feeling are you feeling weak and cranky or ok?


Well I keep forgetting progress pics for bodyfat so thought I'd throw one up whilst I remembered lol yeah I would never have heard the end of it, cringy lmao

16.4lb now mate  181.6lb this morning even though I had a massive binge last night lol gave in and had bacon and egg bap and chips!mmmm, then 12 strawberry shortbread biscuits! Lmao just lost control!

I feel pretty tired most of the the tbh, sex drive isn't as high, im pretty snappy too, especially with the mrs which aint good but I'm getting there! 2 more weeks!


----------



## Sharpy76

Hows your sleep fella?

I restarted tren ace on Monday and my sleep has gone back to being complete sh!te, really is putting me off carrying on with it tbh. I'm snappy at the missus and kids because i'm so god damn tired, not good....


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Gay as fcuk ain't it lmao getting there mate!
> 
> Where's my fcuking reps?


sorry mate must been to busy pulling the head off it...

repped now :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Hows your sleep fella?
> 
> I restarted tren ace on Monday and my sleep has gone back to being complete sh!te, really is putting me off carrying on with it tbh. I'm snappy at the missus and kids because i'm so god damn tired, not good....


I sleep like a baby mate, even on tren, I do have a little magical herbal remedy sometimes that helps though  10pm-6.30am most nights lately which is nice, wake up fully charged!



JANIKvonD said:


> sorry mate must been to busy pulling the head off it...
> 
> repped now :thumb:


Haha dirty cnut, cheers mate! You all good?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> I sleep like a baby mate, even on tren, I do have a *little magical herbal remedy sometimes that helps though*  10pm-6.30am most nights lately which is nice, wake up fully charged!


Do share please, i'm fvcking desperate lol!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Do share please, i'm fvcking desperate lol!!!


A nice relaxing spliff lol everynight before bed or after training when I'm bulking, helps with the appetite, nothing major so your mangled, just to help relax unwind and fall asleep, works a treat


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> A nice relaxing spliff lol everynight before bed or after training when I'm bulking, helps with the appetite, nothing major so your mangled, just to help relax unwind and fall asleep, works a treat


Lol!

I turn green with that stuff. Mind you, I turn green with a normal cigarette!

Might have to give it a try, only a little bit though, don't wanna turn into a spaced out zombie. Actually if i get some decent sleep i wouldn't care how monged out and green i went


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I turn green with that stuff. Mind you, I turn green with a normal cigarette!
> 
> Might have to give it a try, only a little bit though, don't wanna turn into a spaced out zombie. Actually if i get some decent sleep i wouldn't care how monged out and green i went


Just a little sprinkle, you don't wanna be driving to mcds at 10 at night with the munchies lmao, will help you drift off lovely.


----------



## C.Hill

Monthly supplements arrived 

Protein-

Thought id try dymatize nutrition elite whey isolate in choc fudge, haven't tasted yet so will review later! Got bored of ENs blueberry cheesecake.

Also treated myself to some boditronics express whey in raspberry ripple, bloody gorgeous!!!

Preworkouts-

Got the mrs some DY NOX pump for her gym sessions, she loved bbws charge but can't get it anymore so she's trying this for a while!

For my preworkout I ditched animal pump(GREAT supp btw) in favour of anabolic edges presurge, will try this for a month! Excited!

Also got my standard acai berry juice from dolphinfitness, 3-4 20ml shots of them a day and I feel fantastic

And cheapuksupplements sent me 7 samples of jack3d! Not bad at all!

First order in years I haven't had a free shaker though  just aswell the cupboards rammed with them lol


----------



## dipdabs

u stoner!


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> u stoner!


Oi!!! I'm not no fuzzy brained zombiefied squinty eyed droning stoner! I'm insulted!

Lol just a little doob every now and then, it's good for the soul  couldn't smoke it everyday I'd get nothing done lmao!


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Oi!!! I'm not no fuzzy brained zombiefied squinty eyed droning stoner! I'm insulted!
> 
> Lol just a little doob every now and then, it's good for the soul  couldn't smoke it everyday I'd get nothing done lmao!


Ahhh brings me back to the days when I was 17... What an easy life lol


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> Ahhh brings me back to the days when I was 17... What an easy life lol


Wernt it? No responsibilities, nothing to worry about, would love to be 17 again!!


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Wernt it? No responsibilities, nothing to worry about, would love to be 17 again!!


I lived with 3 mental girls.. Pub every day, bag of weed after work, waking up still off my face, arguing about who was stealing my ketchup out the fridge and asking my dad to pay my rent cos I blew all my money on drinking and shopping... They really were the days! Lol.

Love the pic btw! Gona stay at the.. YMCA.. lalalalala


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> I lived with 3 mental girls.. Pub every day, bag of weed after work, waking up still off my face, arguing about who was stealing my ketchup out the fridge and asking my dad to pay my rent cos I blew all my money on drinking and shopping... They really were the days! Lol.
> 
> Love the pic btw! Gona stay at the.. YMCA.. lalalalala


Yeah my teenage years were a bit more colourful than that lol was a very messy blurry 7 years lmao

Anymore of that and I'm reaching for the neg button!!!

You know when you do something and instantly regret it?....lmao


----------



## C.Hill

Was so hungry and couldn't resist a subway when walking past!

So....foot long honey oat with double turkey, double ham, double cheese, chicken, lettuce, tomatoes and cucumber  one happy man!


----------



## C.Hill

.


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Yeah my teenage years were a bit more colourful than that lol was a very messy blurry 7 years lmao
> 
> Anymore of that and I'm reaching for the neg button!!!
> 
> You know when you do something and instantly regret it?....lmao


Ah I'm not going into detail about what I got up to... Lol

Haha... Young man there's no need to feel down I said young man lalalalala

(think they're the words lol)


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah I'm not going into detail about what I got up to... Lol
> 
> Haha... Young man there's no need to feel down I said young man lalalalala
> 
> (think they're the words lol)


Best not too lol

I wouldn't know the words... :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Best not too lol
> 
> I wouldn't know the words... :whistling:


Hmmm, i'm beginning to wonder about you dude.

First, we have the YMCA pose in your work overalls THEN i discover your xbox avatar is a blonde girl in a lovely yellow dress with pretty high heel shoes, somethings not right here:devil2: :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Monthly supplements arrived
> 
> Protein-
> 
> Thought id try dymatize nutrition elite whey isolate in choc fudge, haven't tasted yet so will review later! Got bored of ENs blueberry cheesecake.
> 
> Also treated myself to some boditronics express whey in raspberry ripple, bloody gorgeous!!!
> 
> Preworkouts-
> 
> Got the mrs some DY NOX pump for her gym sessions, she loved bbws charge but can't get it anymore so she's trying this for a while!
> 
> For my preworkout I ditched animal pump(GREAT supp btw) in favour of anabolic edges presurge, will try this for a month! Excited!
> 
> Also got my standard acai berry juice from dolphinfitness, 3-4 20ml shots of them a day and I feel fantastic
> 
> And cheapuksupplements sent me 7 samples of jack3d! Not bad at all!
> 
> First order in years I haven't had a free shaker though  just aswell the cupboards rammed with them lol


Just see this!

I haven't tried the Dymatise Elite but i love the ISO-100, hands down the best isolate i've had. Stocked up myself this week along with 10kg of strawberry isolate from Wheyman, i'm a greedy fvcker


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Just see this!
> 
> I haven't tried the Dymatise Elite but i love the ISO-100, hands down the best isolate i've had. Stocked up myself this week along with 10kg of strawberry isolate from Wheyman, i'm a greedy fvcker
> 
> View attachment 94493


I've just tried it 5 mins ago and it is amazing! I was really impressed with it, never get excited over protein but this stuff is the best I've had so far!

Put 2 scoops(48g protein) into 200ml water and it mixed perfectly, could have used less water I think.

I bought chocolate fudge flavour and is the best tasting chocolate isolate I've had, beautiful.

Think this may be a staple product of mine from now on.

Lmao 10kgs


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> I've just tried it 5 mins ago and it is amazing! I was really impressed with it, never get excited over protein but this stuff is the best I've had so far!
> 
> Put 2 scoops(48g protein) into 200ml water and it mixed perfectly, could have used less water I think.
> 
> I bought chocolate fudge flavour and is the best tasting chocolate isolate I've had, beautiful.
> 
> Think this may be a staple product of mine from now on.
> 
> Lmao 10kgs


It really does mix well even with minimal water, doesn't really froth up either, great stuff.

I got the cookies and cream to try and it is nice, i'm actually getting a semi thinking about it


----------



## C.Hill

Just done my 1st cardio session in a very long time! Signed upto to my -local tarty gym 'leisure world' and just done 20mins on bike to ease myself in lol

Now heading home for a shake, an apple and some blueberries then off to Hercules to smash chest and triceps!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Just done my 1st cardio session in a very long time! Signed upto to my -local tarty gym 'leisure world' and just done 20mins on bike to ease myself in lol
> 
> Now heading home for a shake, an apple and some blueberries then off to Hercules to smash chest and triceps!


woulda been better just buying a bicycle mate. enjoy ur chest/tri sesh


----------



## infernal0988

Hi mate C.Hill check your private messages i left a message for you


----------



## C.Hill

Progress picture, doesnt really justify fully as bit blurry...


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> woulda been better just buying a bicycle mate. enjoy ur chest/tri sesh


Too much hard work lol especially if it's raining 



infernal0988 said:


> Hi mate C.Hill check your private messages i left a message for you


Replied.


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Progress picture, doesnt really justify fully as bit blurry...


Fawk yeah!!! Thats what i call being in shape!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Too much hard work lol especially if it's raining
> 
> .


soft essex boys eh  lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> soft essex boys eh  lol


Smart Essex boy


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline bb bench

60kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x8

70kg x11

Plate loaded chest press

20kg(each side) x12

40kg x7

30kg x10

Incline db flys

12.5kgs x8- really started stressing left shoulder, knew there was a reason I stopped db flys.

Cable x over

2P x12

3P 2x12 mega pumped by then!

Tri pushdowns

6P x12

10P x12

Full stack x9

Incline ez skullcrushers

10kgs on bar x12

20kgs x12

30kg x12

Dips

Bw x16,12,7(2 min rest) x10

Sorted!

Really good session, strength was down, I'm putting it down to low kcals and cardio half hour before lol not the best idea, really enjoyed it though! Didn't wanna leave!

Day off dnp today so shouldn't be too sweaty 

Diet today-

.Nexgen mv, cla, 2g vit c, 20ml acai juice.

.50g oats with splenda, peach pot, 50g whey isolate.

-20mins cardio

.25g whey isolate, 80g blueberries

.Preworkout- presurge 6 caps.

-TRAIN

.50g whey isolate, 40g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 1g vit c, 20ml acai juice, peach pot.

.5 whole boiled eggs, 150g broccoli, banana.

.50g brown rice, 150g turkey, green beans.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Progress picture, doesnt really justify fully as bit blurry...


Looking good mate, you can definetly see the striations coming up on your chest and shoulders. CUt is working well!


----------



## dipdabs

U got the pic of the lady in the background on purpose so I stopped singing YMCA at u didn't u...


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> It really does mix well even with minimal water, doesn't really froth up either, great stuff.
> 
> I got the cookies and cream to try and it is nice, i'm actually getting a semi thinking about it


Have you got the cookies and cream now?


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up-

200mg dnp

1x cla

2g vit c

1x nexgen

1x electrolyte tab

25g whey isolate

Warmup sex with the mrs then headed down to the poncy gym for cardio!

5 min x trainer to loosen up.

2 sets cable twists for core plus 2 sets cable crunches.

30mina exercise bike, dripping with sweat! Feels good!

Looking at the free weight section there is so much bad form it's unreal, people are gonna get hurt the way they train! Donuts.


----------



## C.Hill

Breakfast is on the go


----------



## C.Hill

Tomorrows fun looking food prepped again


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> Progress picture, doesnt really justify fully as bit blurry...


looking SICK mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Blueberries and oats is amazing! Makes a change to plain oats


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x8

170kg x5

180kg x5

Underhand bb rows

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12

Cg low cable rows

10P x12

13P x12

16P x12

Hammer grip pulldowns

8P x15

Top stack x15

TS+1P x12

Straight arm pulldowns

4P x15

6P x12

8P x10

Happy with the deads, felt i could lift more but still easing myself in, put a belt on for 180kg for security lol will soon have them back up!!

Underhand rows felt real good lower lats too, lovely session very happy and drained.


----------



## C.Hill

Stocked up on some goodies


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

funny looking blue hearts at the front :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Progress picture, doesnt really justify fully as bit blurry...


Look awesome mate, you'll be cut to pieces by the time you go away for your honeymoon!

What was with the question in my journal about the cookies and cream stuff mate? Do you want to try it out? Let me know fella, I've got loads


----------



## reza85

Looking super lean bro well done !

Do you use alot sunbed ? :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

danMUNDY said:


> funny looking blue hearts at the front :lol:


Lmao thought I'd order some, only a tenna and haven't tried before lol got my wedding night coming up, the mrs will be sore!



Sharpy76 said:


> Look awesome mate, you'll be cut to pieces by the time you go away for your honeymoon!
> 
> What was with the question in my journal about the cookies and cream stuff mate? Do you want to try it out? Let me know fella, I've got loads


Cheers mate! Getting there, Especially now I'm throwing cardio in as weightloss has stalled a little.

I would love to try it mate, possible to post a sample an ill post you some choc fudge, you'll love it!



reza85 said:


> Looking super lean bro well done !
> 
> Do you use alot sunbed ? :whistling:


Thanks mate, hard work!

Haha yes mate I use them every now and them, keeps spots down and helps reduce red acne scars, plus, muscle looks sooo much better with a tan lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking lean and mean, I hear you on the blueberries with oats makes them so much more enjoyable no need for the splenda lol!

How do you find the wcat t500 pip wise? I'm usually crippled by high dosed stuff


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Looking lean and mean, I hear you on the blueberries with oats makes them so much more enjoyable no need for the splenda lol!
> 
> How do you find the wcat t500 pip wise? I'm usually crippled by high dosed stuff


Cheers mate! Yeah it is delicious, can't wait for 7am! Need carbs!lmao

T500 is pip free mate! Sooo smooth!!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> I would love to try it mate, possible to post a sample an ill post you some choc fudge, you'll love it!


Yeah no problem mate, how many scoops do you want?

Also, what lab is your gear fella?


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Stocked up on some goodies


Some stash mate! Clearly a WC fan then.


----------



## XRichHx

Out of interest mate how you planning on running the decatest with the 500 and tren?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah no problem mate, how many scoops do you want?
> 
> Also, what lab is your gear fella?


2 scoops please mate.

Wildcat mate, I've used there t500, decatest500, letro and cialis and all have been spot on. Got some mental blends aswell lol

T3 tabs come in 50mcg too which is handy.


----------



## Bad Alan

Yeah some of there blends look naughty! Deffo my next purchase got on with there EQ well and its 500mg/ml so much easier being higher dosed...


----------



## Chris86

looking great man well done :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Out of interest mate how you planning on running the decatest with the 500 and tren?


Was literally gonna run 1ml(200mg deca) throughout for my joints, but think I'll save it or another cycle in the future now.


----------



## C.Hill

Morning weigh in- 180lbs!!!!!! Was 196lbs under 2 weeks ago! Mental.


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> 2 scoops please mate.
> 
> Wildcat mate, I've used there t500, decatest500, letro and cialis and all have been spot on. Got some mental blends aswell lol
> 
> T3 tabs come in 50mcg too which is handy.


No problem mate, pm your addy and i'll get it posted off

Heard good things about Wildcat stuff, wouldn't mind giving it a go myself at some point!



C.Hill said:


> Morning weigh in- 180lbs!!!!!! Was 196lbs under 2 weeks ago! Mental.


Bloody hell mate, the weight is dropping off stupidly quick. That dnp is some good sh!t, gets the job done! (obviously combined with your diet and cardio!)


----------



## C.Hill

Added 100mg proviron today as sex drive has been pretty low these last few weeks, should hopefully make a difference! Feels weird, just not interested in it at all lol


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Morning weigh in- 180lbs!!!!!! Was 196lbs under 2 weeks ago! Mental.


That's mad mate. You got much fat left?

How you coping with the dnp sides?


----------



## Little_Jay

looking ****in good mate, since the last pics i seen uve come on loads!

can i ask u question about accutane? how bad where your sides

im on 40mg and got red face/very sore lips and bloodshot eyes, but it is clearing up spots haha


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> That's mad mate. You got much fat left?
> 
> How you coping with the dnp sides?


Yeah there's always fat left lol I'm stopping the dnp tomorrow as its my stag do sat night and will be dehydrated enough with all the alcohol lol don't wanna be too sweaty all night either lol

Ain't really had any sides mate, just hot all the time lol


----------



## C.Hill

Little_Jay said:


> looking ****in good mate, since the last pics i seen uve come on loads!
> 
> can i ask u question about accutane? how bad where your sides
> 
> im on 40mg and got red face/very sore lips and bloodshot eyes, but it is clearing up spots haha


Thanks pal, getting there.

I had zero sides except über dry lips lol and that was on 120mg ed! Wow sounds like your one of the unlucky ones lol hope the spots clear up for you


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Yeah there's always fat left lol I'm stopping the dnp tomorrow as its my stag do sat night and will be dehydrated enough with all the alcohol lol don't wanna be too sweaty all night either lol
> 
> Ain't really had any sides mate, just hot all the time lol


Yeah probably safer! You holding any water from the DnP?

I just noticed on your 1st page you said you were running t3 2 on 2 off - you still doing this? You feel like its helped to keep you lean throughout the bulk?


----------



## big steve

looking good in your new avi bud


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Seated db press

15kg x12

25kg x12

30kg x12

35kg 2x10

Side raises

15kg 2x12

Face pulls

3P x15

4P 3x15

Seated smith press

60kg 2x????failure

Sorted.

Not happy at all with that session, was very tired and head weren't in the right place, gutted.

Just need some carbs! Don't help with some dìckhead putting chips and saveloy under my nose pr**k!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Yeah probably safer! You holding any water from the DnP?
> 
> I just noticed on your 1st page you said you were running t3 2 on 2 off - you still doing this? You feel like its helped to keep you lean throughout the bulk?


Yeah I'm holding water, dunno how much be interesting to find out.

Looking a lot more detailed now I'm leaner it's pretty weird how it happens so quick lol I feel smaller and flatter but have had a few comments this week from people saying I'm looking bigger etc?

Yeah I just ran the t3 throughout cycles mate no longer than 6 weeks though. It definatly helped.

Will always run it on cycle now on for a few reasons anyway.


----------



## C.Hill

Morning cardio


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up

6x presurge

1x nexgen

1g vit c

20ml acai juice

200mg dnp

100mcg t3

5mins x trainer to loosen up

Reverse smith shrugs

60kg x20

100kg x20

140kg x12

120kg 2x15

Db shrugs

40kgs x20

50kgs x20,17,15

Sweating like mad already lol

30mins cardio on exercise bike.

2g vit c

1x nexgen

100mg proviron

1g CLA

20ml acai juice

50g whey isolate, 15g glutamine

60g oats, 80g blueberries.

Good start to the day! Forgot how much I missed am fasted cardio, and was amazed at the amount of bicep boys at that time of the morning lol

Thought I'd add trap work in as I forgot to hit them directly after delts yesterday, feeling gooooood!!!

Even gonna go for more cardio after work I think!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

thats a whole lot of supps lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> DELTS
> 
> Seated db press
> 
> 15kg x12
> 
> 25kg x12
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 35kg 2x10
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 15kg 2x12
> 
> Face pulls
> 
> 3P x15
> 
> 4P 3x15
> 
> Seated smith press
> 
> 60kg 2x????failure
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Not happy at all with that session, was very tired and head weren't in the right place, gutted.
> 
> Just need some carbs! Don't help with some dìckhead putting chips and saveloy under my nose pr**k!


sets of 10 with the 35's is not sh!t mate lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> thats a whole lot of supps lol


Does the job mate!



JANIKvonD said:


> sets of 10 with the 35's is not sh!t mate lol


It is when I used to have the 45s up lol just one of them sessions I suppose.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Does the job mate!
> 
> It is when I used to *have the 45s up* lol just one of them sessions I suppose.


whattt?! 45kg each hand seated uprite pressing? jesus mate thats a cracking weight for ur weight LOL i thought seen a PB the other day with the 46's for chest?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> whattt?! 45kg each hand seated uprite pressing? jesus mate thats a cracking weight for ur weight LOL i thought seen a PB the other day with the 46's for chest?


Yes mate, 6 reps. Just wait till I'm all carbed and geared up again lol

My gym doesn't have 46kg dbs lol

Could be the 45s on an incline for a certain amount of reps??


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate, 6 reps. Just wait till I'm all carbed and geared up again lol
> 
> My gym doesn't have 46kg dbs lol
> 
> Could be the 45s on an incline for a certain amount of reps??


have a rep mate, guess what ill be trying next shoulder sesh PMSL

- - - Updated - - -

iv repped u too much...need to spread the love first haha


----------



## Ahal84

C.Hill how long have you been cycling now?

By the way awesome progress.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> have a rep mate, guess what ill be trying next shoulder sesh PMSL
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> iv repped u too much...need to spread the love first haha


Haha have it mate!!!

Spread the love then you slut!!


----------



## C.Hill

Ahal84 said:


> C.Hill how long have you been cycling now?
> 
> By the way awesome progress.


Just over a year mate. Could have made a lot more gains in that time but due to certain situations I couldn't, heads screwed on now though! 4 weeks till blast off!!!! Can't fcuking wait!!!


----------



## Ahal84

C.Hill said:


> Just over a year mate. Could have made a lot more gains in that time but due to certain situations I couldn't, heads screwed on now though! 4 weeks till blast off!!!! Can't fcuking wait!!!


I'm thinking of going on a long cycle too got some PC T400. Just a bit worried about recovering. Have you been using HCG throughout? And what are your plans for coming off?


----------



## C.Hill

Ahal84 said:


> I'm thinking of going on a long cycle too got some PC T400. Just a bit worried about recovering. Have you been using HCG throughout? And what are your plans for coming off?


As long as you run the correct meds in cycle recovery should be a doddle.

Yep, 1000iu ew without fail.

Plan is to taper down then run a heavy pct and hope for the best lmao


----------



## Ahal84

Yeah I've got Sust to taper down with. Just need to get Deca. And some more T400 and then good to go. Might even do a log


----------



## C.Hill

Ahal84 said:


> Yeah I've got Sust to taper down with. Just need to get Deca. And some more T400 and then good to go. Might even do a log


Cool mate.

Yeah definatly log it!


----------



## C.Hill

Had really bad sweet tooth cravings today, über bad lol

Had to blend a little magical healthy treat up 

100g low kcal vanilla ice cream

50g choc fudge whey isolate

Tbls peanut butter

250ml water

Amazing


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Had really bad sweet tooth cravings today, über bad lol
> 
> Had to blend a little magical healthy treat up
> 
> 100g low kcal vanilla ice cream
> 
> 50g choc fudge whey isolate
> 
> Tbls peanut butter
> 
> 250ml water
> 
> Amazing


Lol sounds lovely


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Lol sounds lovely


Lol simple I know, but after living on small amounts of eggs chicken turkey tuna etc it's a delicacy lmao


----------



## Fatstuff

How many cals u on ATM?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> How many cals u on ATM?


Roughly 2680 mate.


----------



## HodgesoN

Just read threw most of the thread, looking good matey, keep up the good work.


----------



## C.Hill

Up at 5.15am

.50g whey isolate, 1 large banana

1g vit c

1x nexgen

20ml acai juice

100mcg t3

6x presurge

6am- CHEST

Incline bb bench

60kg x15

80kg x12

105kg x5 no spot, reckon I could have pushed one or two more out.

80kg x10

60kg x10

Machine press

65kg 3x10

Flat db fly

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x10

Decline smith press

80kg x12

70kg x12

60kg x12

40kg x15

Incline ez extension

20kg x15

30kg 2x12

Sorted.

Not a bad session for morning training! Haven't done that in over a year! Felt good!

Happy with 105kg bb bench, never done that before, so with low carbs and 5 hours sleep I'm chuffed lol

.60g oats, 80g blueberries, 50g whey isolate.

2g vit c

1x nexgen

20ml acai juice

50mg proviron

1g CLA

Off to work!!


----------



## C.Hill

Also weighed in at 181lbs exactly this morning. Stopping dnp today, was a good 'kickstart' to a cut, now to finish properly.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Also weighed in at 181lbs exactly this morning. Stopping dnp today, was a good 'kickstart' to a cut, now to finish properly.


lol a kick start? How much more to want to cut off mate?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> lol a kick start? How much more to want to cut off mate?


Lmao, I wanna start lean bulking now as I feel pretty skinny and fat tbh lol but got holiday in 16 days, so gotta keep it lean and maintain for 2 more weeks!

Can't wait to get back and get the tren and kcals in me! The mrs is moaning im more excited about blasting than the wedding!! (I AM)


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Roughly 2680 mate.


Lucky c*nt, wish i could cut on that many cals, i've started my lean bulk this week and am only on 2300 ish cals


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Lucky c*nt, wish i could cut on that many cals, i've started my lean bulk this week and am only on 2300 ish cals


2300 to lean bulk??? What's your stats?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> 2300 to lean bulk??? What's your stats?


Am i'm 5,10 and weight 160lbs, body fat, you guess is as good as mine, few snaps in this thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194850-am-i-there-yet.html

My idea was to start fairly low on cals and slowly increase as weight, strenght stalled!! The macros atm are

350 ish p

120 carbs

50-60 fat

Is it too low?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Am i'm 5,10 and weight 160lbs, body fat, you guess is as good as mine, few snaps in this thread:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194850-am-i-there-yet.html
> 
> My idea was to start fairly low on cals and slowly increase as weight, strenght stalled!! The macros atm are
> 
> 350 ish p
> 
> 120 carbs
> 
> 50-60 fat
> 
> Is it too low?


Hmmmm I'm no expert but if your natty I would personally drop the protein to 300g, increase the carbs to 200g and fats to 90g for a few weeks and see how you get on, that's roughly 2800kcals. Strength should increase with extra kcals, your lean as fcuk anyway so wouldn't worry too much about a little fat gain.

Your getting stronger and bigger every session so it's a good idea to increase kcals regularly when you see fit, especially of strength stalls.


----------



## C.Hill

2nd session today!- LEGS.

Leg press warmup

4P x12

6P x12

Hack squat

40kg x12

80kg x12

100kg 2x12

Bb walking lunges

30kg x20 steps

40kg 2x20 steps

Standing calf raises

4x12-15, increasing weight up

Leg extensions(stiff machine, 1 plate feels like 7 on a normal one lol)

1P x12

2P x12

3P x12

Lying ham curls

30kg x15

50kg x15

Sorted.

Beasted!!

Trained with a friend today who I aint trained with in a while so that was an extra boost, especially the lunges outdoors, was nice training outside, brutal though especially after hack squats, really squeezed the quads, glutes were on fire! More weight next week!!!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Lmao, I wanna start lean bulking now as I feel pretty skinny and fat tbh lol but got holiday in 16 days, so gotta keep it lean and maintain for 2 more weeks!
> 
> Can't wait to get back and get the tren and kcals in me! The mrs is moaning im more excited about blasting than the wedding!! (I AM)


Your no where near skinny or fat, but I know what you mean I lost 2 stone on a cut and felt small! It's a mind fck.

Looking forward to reading how you get on with the tren, it's always interesting reading about it on here sides v gains argument.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Your no where near skinny or fat, but I know what you mean I lost 2 stone on a cut and felt small! It's a mind fck.
> 
> Looking forward to reading how you get on with the tren, it's always interesting reading about it on here sides v gains argument.


Haha it is a mindfcuk of a game!

Yeah so am I! Never ran tren e before so excited but nervous at same time lol gonna keep it at 300mg and see how I get on.


----------



## C.Hill

Just got my kick start to my next cycle!!!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Just got my kick start to my next cycle!!!


lol your single handedly funding WC labs either that your certainly in the know.

How long will you run the kick start for? 4-6 weeks?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> lol your single handedly funding WC labs either that your certainly in the know.
> 
> How long will you run the kick start for? 4-6 weeks?


Haha nah mate my last few cycles were all ProChem, just got fed up with the pip from certain blends, switched to WC and haven't looked back yet  expecting good things from the tren, supposed to be lethal.


----------



## HJL

looking beasty in avi mate!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Hmmmm I'm *no expert* but if your natty I would personally drop the protein to 300g, increase the carbs to 200g and fats to 90g for a few weeks and see how you get on, that's roughly 2800kcals. Strength should increase with extra kcals, your lean as fcuk anyway so wouldn't worry too much about a little fat gain.
> 
> Your getting stronger and bigger every session so it's a good idea to increase kcals regularly when you see fit, especially of strength stalls.


Your progress would beg to differ 

Ya i am natty atm lol but will be starting my first lean bulk cycle in october, my carbs are imo a bit low but i went a bit ott on my last bulk with them which resulted in a three month cut which $ucks ass!! I will see how things fair at the wkwend after weight in and will increase accordinly, but am limiting all my carbs around my workout appart from vegies :thumb:

Reps mate


----------



## Bad Alan

I hear you on the lunges can;t sit for days after them! New avi is pretty beastly, you do your own diet etc?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Your progress would beg to differ
> 
> Ya i am natty atm lol but will be starting my first lean bulk cycle in october, my carbs are imo a bit low but i went a bit ott on my last bulk with them which resulted in a three month cut which $ucks ass!! I will see how things fair at the wkwend after weight in and will increase accordinly, but am limiting all my carbs around my workout appart from vegies :thumb:
> 
> Reps mate


Thanks mate 

Yeah when lean bulking i like to have my carbs at breakfast, pre and post workout, find it works a treat.

Thanks for reps!



Bad Alan said:


> I hear you on the lunges can;t sit for days after them! New avi is pretty beastly, you do your own diet etc?


Yeah man they're beasty! Don't even need much weight if the rest periods are short, killer!

Thanks pal, yeah I've always prepped myself, I like manipulating kcals/macros and training times/routines etc, it's good to see the results! These past 3 years ive learnt what my body responds too and why it doesn't like and I use that knowledge accordingly to help build myself the best I can, although if I compete I will get someone to prep me otherwise I'd let myself cheat lmao


----------



## C.Hill

Well....my body certainly knows I had two sessions yesterday on low kcals lol dry/sore lips, tired this morning, lead legs, snappy with the mrs = I need rest and lots of good food!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Thanks pal, yeah I've always prepped myself, I like manipulating kcals/macros and training times/routines etc, it's good to see the results! These past 3 years ive learnt what my body responds too and why it doesn't like and I use that knowledge accordingly to help build myself the best I can, although *if I compete* I will get someone to prep me otherwise I'd let myself cheat lmao


hows this coming along anyway mate, anything planned?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> hows this coming along anyway mate, anything planned?


My plan is get back off honeymoon on 22nd October(staying lean and conditioned till then) and beast the training and food and see where I am at January/February time, the comp is in May so 3 months is plenty time to shed the fat, just don't wanna step on stage without the complete package.

Not even 100% on it yet, pretty daunting tbh lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> My plan is get back off honeymoon on 22nd October(staying lean and conditioned till then) and beast the training and food and see where I am at January/February time, the comp is in May so 3 months is plenty time to shed the fat, just don't wanna step on stage without the complete package.
> 
> Not even 100% on it yet, pretty daunting tbh lol


better start practicing your routine  :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> better start practicing your routine  :lol:


Lmao! :scared:


----------



## C.Hill

Got my stag do tomorrow and leg DOMS are starting kick in  gotta run round paintball all day then out on the pìss! Gonna be limping around like a good'un lol


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Got my stag do tomorrow and leg DOMS are starting kick in  gotta run round paintball all day then out on the pìss! Gonna be limping around like a good'un lol


I'd go in sniper mode Chris, bit of shoe polish on the face and get in amongst the shrubbery.

Have a good one anyway pal


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'd go in sniper mode Chris, bit of shoe polish on the face and get in amongst the shrubbery.
> 
> Have a good one anyway pal


I'm on it mate! Expecting some pain though!!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> I'm on it mate! Expecting some pain though!!


Love paint balling :gun_bandana: Expect bruses lots and lots of bruses


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Got my stag do tomorrow and leg DOMS are starting kick in  gotta run round paintball all day then out on the pìss! Gonna be limping around like a good'un lol


Happy Stag Day!!!!!!! have a good'un buddy


----------



## Cam Coid

C.Hill said:


> Got my stag do tomorrow and leg DOMS are starting kick in  gotta run round paintball all day then out on the pìss! Gonna be limping around like a good'un lol


You're coming back in a body bag pal!


----------



## Sharpy76

Have a good night pal!

At least you'll know you'll look good when your handcuffed to a lamp post.......naked


----------



## C.Hill

Back from paintballing, half cut already, very fcuking sore lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Ouch! Looks sore mate, hope you dished out some pain though?!?!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuked!!!!!!! Dunno what happened last night except everyones pìssed off with me lmao


----------



## C.Hill

Better sleeeeep x


----------



## Mish

C.Hill said:


> Fcuked!!!!!!! Dunno what happened last night except everyones pìssed off with me lmao


That's the mark of a good night


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x12

100kg x5

160kg x5

190kg x5

200kg x3,(could have forced a few more but still easing back into them).

Underhand bb rows

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x12 felt really good and controlled, loving the movement now, back muscles fully engaged.

Low pulley v bar row

10P x12

14P x12

2 plates from bottom of stack x12

Hammer grip cable pulldowns

7P x12

Top stack x12

TS+1 x12

Straight arm pulldowns

4P x15

5P x12

7P x11

Standing calve raises

2x15

2x8

2x15

Sorted.

Excellent session, very happy with my deadlifts, glad to see them going back up nice and easy, and I'm still under 150g carbs and cruising, can't wait to blast with high kcals, test and tren! Gonna be nuts!

As said underhand rows feel comfortable now I've got used to them, can really feel the lower lats pumping with each rep, lovely session!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Great back workout mate! Nice deadlift weight.

Never done underhand rows, i might give them a go.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Great back workout mate! Nice deadlift weight.
> 
> Never done underhand rows, i might give them a go.


Cheers mate, getting there! 250kg is the goal!

Yeah I watched a video of Phil Heath talking about them slapping mass on the lower lats and middle back so thought I'd try them for a few months see what happens, loving them already!


----------



## C.Hill

Back to the gym for morning cardio!


----------



## C.Hill

CORE WORK/ CARDIO

Cable twists

2x12

High to low cable twists

2x12

Cable crunches

3x10 nice and heavy, failing at 10 reps.

Hanging knee raises

3x15

30mins on the bike.


----------



## Bad Alan

Hear you on the underhand BB rows there really good if kept strict. Some heavy deads aswell for easing back into them, whats your PB?

- - - Updated - - -

Hear you on the underhand BB rows there really good if kept strict. Some heavy deads aswell for easing back into them, whats your PB?


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Hear you on the underhand BB rows there really good if kept strict. Some heavy deads aswell for easing back into them, whats your PB?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hear you on the underhand BB rows there really good if kept strict. Some heavy deads aswell for easing back into them, whats your PB?


They are very effective, bit awkward at first but cushty now.

Used to be able to pull 200kg for 10 pretty easily, best attempted one rep max was 230kg, not amazing I know, but I was pretty pleased with it lol hoping to smash it soon though!


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Fcuked!!!!!!! Dunno what happened last night except everyones pìssed off with me lmao


U spent all their money on strippers didn't u lol


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> U spent all their money on strippers didn't u lol


No lol not my thing. Let's just say I drank too much tequila lol mad night!


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good ya bugger!!

You married yet lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking good ya bugger!!
> 
> You married yet lol


Long time no speak! Cheers mate, no next Saturday the 6th lol :scared: !!!

Suppose I better get some shoes for it really lmao


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Long time no speak! Cheers mate, no next Saturday the 6th lol :scared: !!!
> 
> Suppose I better get some shoes for it really lmao


Hope you have a brilliant day mate, I'm sure you will!!

Pmsl, probably best get some soon lol

They'll need bedding in or you'll be a cripple


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Seated db press

15kg x10

25kg x10

35kgs x 9,8,7

Single arm db side raise

12.5kg x10(each arm)

15kg x10

20kg x10

Seated smith press

2x Warmup sets

65kg x9

Seated strict db side raises

10kg 3x15

High cable rope face pulls

4x12-20

Trap bar shrug

40kg x20

80kg x20

100kg x20

130kg x15

Shoulder press machine shrugs

Full stack 3x15-20

Sorted.

Lovely session, went to complete failure on db and smith press and grinding out a few more with help of my training partner, dbs felt really heavy today?

Diet today-

.60g oats, 80g blueberries, 50g whey isolate.

.6 whole boiled eggs, peach pot, banana.

.Cod and chips lol(work paid so why not lol, plus half of mates fish)

.50g brown rice, tin tuna, broccoli, peach pot.

Pre- 7x presurge.

TRAIN

.Pwo- 40g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 15g glutamine.

.300g sweet potato, 200g sirloin steak, broccoli.

.50g casein, tbls peanut butter.


----------



## C.Hill

BI'S/TRI'S/FOREARMS

Warmup

Rope pushdowns

2x15-20

Incline curls

2x15-20

Weighted dips

Bw x15

+20kg 2x10, 8+4bw

Bb curls

20kg x12

30kg 3x10

Incline ez skullcrushers

20kg x12

30kg x12

32.5kg x10

Hammer curls

15kg x12

17.5kg x9+3 cheats

17.5kg x10

Cable pushdowns

6P x12

10P x10

11P x10

Full stack x6, 4P dropset till failure

Machine preachers

2P x15

3P x15

4P x10+ 5 forced reps

Wrist rollers

5kg 3xfailure

Sorted.

1st dedicated arm session in a LONG time! Really enjoyed it tbh, usually hate training arms especially biceps!

Every exercise was taken to failure on last working set, perfect form, really working the muscle, was bloody hard lol would actually prefer a heavy set of deads or lunges to bicep curls lmao!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick progress pic, plus my new Hercules gym hoodie


----------



## Incredible Bulk

in good shape bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

lookin solid mate


----------



## Galaxy

Fooking unit mate, awesome for just a few weeks of cutting!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Quick progress pic, plus my new Hercules gym hoodie


looking good mate, your one of the most consistent on here, constantly working hard, no excuses. Well done to u!!

Have u taken recent measurements at all?


----------



## TELBOR

As ever..... your looking stupidly well!!

Apart from the face, a bit of sudocrem should help :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> As ever..... your looking stupidly well!!
> 
> Apart from the face, a bit of sudocrem should help :lol:


he does hit the accutane hard, that dry skins a bitch

- - - Updated - - -



R0BR0ID said:



> As ever..... your looking stupidly well!!
> 
> Apart from the face, a bit of sudocrem should help :lol:


he does hit the accutane hard, that dry skins a bitch


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> looking good mate, your one of the most consistent on here, constantly working hard, no excuses. Well done to u!!
> 
> Have u taken recent measurements at all?


Mate thankyou very much! Genuinely really appreciate that compliment! Feels good to be have consistency noticed lol as you know it's not all fun and games and a headfcuk of a game. Feel at my smallest at the moment yet I'm getting comments left right and centre about the 'size' of me lol

I haven't mate no, have never really taken measurements, just go by the mirror and the scales occasionally to make sure I'm on the right track.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Mate thankyou very much! Genuinely really appreciate that compliment! Feels good to be have consistency noticed lol as you know it's not all fun and games and a headfcuk of a game. Feel at my smallest at the moment yet I'm getting comments left right and centre about the 'size' of me lol
> 
> I haven't mate no, have never really taken measurements, just go by the mirror and the scales occasionally to make sure I'm on the right track.


I mean it mate, u just get ur head down and get on with it - let everyone else do the fannying around and whinging while u just progress.

enough bumlove for now, ur still a cnut


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> I mean it mate, u just get ur head down and get on with it - let everyone else do the fannying around and whinging while u just progress.
> 
> enough bumlove for now, ur still a cnut


Yes mate, no fcuking about!

Cnut! 

Thanks to everyone else for kind comments, really boosted my motivation and determination now!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate, no fcuking about!
> 
> Cnut!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for kind comments, really boosted my motivation and determination now!


Fat-chinny-stuff is right mate.

Look at the last 12 month, you vs the rest of the board....... wipe the floor with 99% of them!

Bravo sir!


----------



## Heath

Looking full on beast mode mate lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Fat-chinny-stuff is right mate.
> 
> Look at the last 12 month, you vs the rest of the board....... wipe the floor with 99% of them!
> 
> Bravo sir!


   feels good cheers mate!

Still got a LOOOOONG way to go!



MutantX said:


> Looking full on beast mode mate lol


Thanks mate 

You wait till 22nd October! As soon as I'm back from honeymoon and start my blast that's when real things happen!

The last 1.5 years have been experiments with different compounds/routines/meds/diets to see how I react, I've learnt my body pretty well now so am ready to really go anabolic! Especially now I've sorted my head out, quit smoking, restarted cardio and got a good training partner it's Full steam ahead!

So focused at the moment it's unreal.


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> feels good cheers mate!
> 
> Still got a LOOOOONG way to go!
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> You wait till 22nd October! As soon as I'm back from honeymoon and start my blast that's when real things happen!
> 
> The last 1.5 years have been experiments with different compounds/routines/meds/diets to see how I react, I've learnt my body pretty well now so am ready to really go anabolic! Especially now I've sorted my head out, quit smoking, restarted cardio and got a good training partner it's Full steam ahead!
> 
> So focused at the moment it's unreal.


Out if interest what routines/diet have you found suits you?


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> and got a good training partner


Cheers matey haha!! Heavy session today! LLLLLLLUUUUUUUNNNNNNGGGGGEEEESSSS!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Looking forward to seeing where you go with your blast, leeeaann in new avi mate !


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Out if interest what routines/diet have you found suits you?


Higher volume training mixed with low reps, and high protein, med carbs+fats works wonders for me! Keeps me lean, strong and growing without getting too fat lol



j.o.s.h said:


> Cheers matey haha!! Heavy session today! LLLLLLLUUUUUUUNNNNNNGGGGGEEEESSSS!!!


Your gonna be throwing up later mate 



Bad Alan said:


> Looking forward to seeing where you go with your blast, leeeaann in new avi mate !


Yeah I'm really excited lol! Can't wait!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back squats

60kg x8

110kg x8

120kg x6

140kg x4

Bb walking lunges

25kg x20 steps

40kg x20 steps

50kg x20 steps

40kg x20 steps

Lying ham curls

35kg x12

45kg x11 +1 partial

55kg x6 + forced reps

Calf raises

2x15

2x6

1x20

Quad extensions

2P x12

3P x12

4P x12

6P x12

Sorted.

Ouch. Them lunges were a killer! Haven't back squatted in a few months so was happy with that, could really feel the muscle working instead of loading the weight on and shifting it. Quad extensions at the end were a killer, proper burned them out! Good session!


----------



## C.Hill

Woops! Just realised I've missed my cruise dose jab again! Been 15 days since last 250mg Norma!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Woops! Just realised I've missed my cruise dose jab again! Been 15 days since last 250mg Norma!!!


im getting the same with jabs mate....its not like once a weeks alot to remember either LOL. will be 4 jabs a week from next monday :scared:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> im getting the same with jabs mate....its not like once a weeks alot to remember either LOL. will be 4 jabs a week from next monday :scared:


Haha I know mate it's terrible. I'm jabbing 7 days a week in 3 weeks time!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Haha I know mate it's terrible. I'm jabbing 7 days a week in 3 weeks time!


lmao jesus. whats planned?

- - - Updated - - -



C.Hill said:


> Haha I know mate it's terrible. I'm jabbing 7 days a week in 3 weeks time!


lmao jesus. whats planned?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> lmao jesus. whats planned?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lmao jesus. whats planned?


Test e and tren e for 14 weeks with a tren ace/test prop kickstart  mmmmmm.......


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Test e and tren e for 14 weeks with a tren ace/test prop kickstart  mmmmmm.......


Dirty c.unt! 

Only jealous


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Dirty c.unt!
> 
> Only jealous


Über excited lol more so than getting married on Saturday!lmao


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Über excited lol more so than getting married on Saturday!lmao


Pmsl. I love it mate!

Hope you've sorted some shoes out


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db press

20kgs x15

30kgs x15

40kg x10

40kg x10

40kg x7 +4 forced reps

30kg x12

Strict bent over Cable x-overs

2P x12

4P x12

Lower cable x-overs

1P x12

2P x12

Plate loaded machine press

20kg(each side) x12

35kg 2x10

30kg x10

Machine fly

3P x15

5P x15

7P x6

4P x12

Body weight chest dips

x11, 10, 10

Sorted.

Great session! Everything felt really good and striations across chest were literally popping out!

Took a serving of DY NOXpump before and it certainly worked lol didnt wanna leave the gym!

Diet today-

.Usual supps.

.50g whey isolate, banana.

.6 whole eggs, 150g grapes.

.50g oats, 50g brown rice, 150g chicken, broccoli.

.50g brown rice, 50g whey isolate.

.DYnoxpump

TRAIN

.Pwo- peach pot, 40g dextrose, 50g whey isolate, 15g glutamine.

.200g chicken, 200g sweet potato, veg.

.40g casein, tbls peanut butter.


----------



## XRichHx

Looking good mate. Not long before the tren starts!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Test e and tren e for 14 weeks with a tren ace/test prop kickstart  mmmmmm.......


Good luck with this cycle mate. I'm on a test/tren e cycle at the minute and am getting some cracking results. You should do very well on this:thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Your body will be raring to go by the time you've finished cutting, where you off on honeymoon or not bothering?!


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Good luck with this cycle mate. I'm on a test/tren e cycle at the minute and am getting some cracking results. You should do very well on this:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I'm really looking forward to it!

What dose you running it at? I'm gonna run at 300mg, seems moderate for a tren cycle what you think?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> What dose you running it at? I'm gonna run at 300mg, seems moderate for a tren cycle what you think?


Never used tren before, even after 25 years since my first jab lol, so started at 200mg for first two weeks, then 300mg for next two weeks, and now on 400mg for the rest of the cycle. I'm a believer in letting your body adjust to new stuff and it seems to have worked in this case. Libido down to 70% and cardio non existent but no other sides to speak of. Running 600mg test throughout.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Your body will be raring to go by the time you've finished cutting, where you off on honeymoon or not bothering?!


Stopped cutting and all meds last week, keeping diet tight and have increased carbs a bit and lowered fats. Wanna feel all good for the wedding on Saturday  gonna get a sneaky leg session in a few hours before if I can


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Never used tren before, even after 25 years since my first jab lol, so started at 200mg for first two weeks, then 300mg for next two weeks, and now on 400mg for the rest of the cycle. I'm a believer in letting your body adjust to new stuff and it seems to have worked in this case. Libido down to 70% and cardio non existent but no other sides to speak of. Running 600mg test throughout.


Superb mate! You running proviron or anything to help with libido etc?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Superb mate! You running proviron or anything to help with libido etc?


No mate. I never run anything with my cycles tbh. I take an AI every so often when I feel my oestrogen is getting a bit excessive, otherwise I just let my body get on with it. Probably not the best system in the world but it's what I've done all these years and it seems to have worked out ok.


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> No mate. I never run anything with my cycles tbh. I take an AI every so often when I feel my oestrogen is getting a bit excessive, otherwise I just let my body get on with it. Probably not the best system in the world but it's what I've done all these years and it seems to have worked out ok.


Like you said its clearly worked mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Only went on myprotein to order some lemon cheesecake whey and some dextrose, got click happy lol litre shakers pretty cool though lol

First few meals for tomorrow.


----------



## mikemull

Saturday the wedding isn't it mate? Then when's the honeymoon? You happy with the condition now mate?


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x5

160kg x5

190kg x5

200kg 5 

120kg x12 nice and slow.

Low v row

7P x12

3/4 stack x12

Full stack x10  PB

Hammer pulldown

6P x15

9P x15

13P x12

Straight arm pulldown

3P x12

5P x12

7P x12

Calf raises

2x15

2x8

Sorted.

Brilliant session! Loving the deadlifts again! Take it out of you though!

Also pleased I low pulled v rowed the full stack!  straps of course lol


----------



## C.Hill

Quick back shots, feel skinny as fcuk now lol gotta work on posing properly lol pleased with rear delt development though


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking well mate. Happy with your latest dnp run?

Going to do my first run of it next week. 200mg ed for 2 weeks


----------



## C.Hill

mikemull said:


> Saturday the wedding isn't it mate? Then when's the honeymoon? You happy with the condition now mate?


Yes mate Saturday it is! Better get my haircut lmao! Honeymoon is on the Monday!

Yeah I'm happy with it mate, just can't wait to get back and start blasting again lol



Ginger Ben said:


> Looking well mate. Happy with your latest dnp run?
> 
> Going to do my first run of it next week. 200mg ed for 2 weeks


Cheers mate, yeah it was good! Only done 12 days in the end, strips the fat nicely.

That's a nice dose, anymore and it's uncomfortable.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good mate!

Need a hair cut before the big day though


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Looking good mate!
> 
> Need a hair cut before the big day though


Yes indeed, left everything to the last minute as always lol donut.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yes indeed, left everything to the last minute as always lol donut.


What are you like!!??

Not long now 

And ffs, you do go ott on the supps each time you order lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Back is looking great fella!

What's the plan on the honeymoon concerning your diet, is it gonna be a case of eat everything and anything you want or are you not going to go too mad?

Like someone said a few pages back, you're so consistent and you're looking in great shape as a result. Can't wait to see you pile on the size when you get back especially if you keep up with this level of consistency!!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> What are you like!!??
> 
> Not long now
> 
> And ffs, you do go ott on the supps each time you order lol


Saturday! 

Can't help it mate lol it's a disease!



Sharpy76 said:


> Back is looking great fella!
> 
> What's the plan on the honeymoon concerning your diet, is it gonna be a case of eat everything and anything you want or are you not going to go too mad?
> 
> Like someone said a few pages back, you're so consistent and you're looking in great shape as a result. Can't wait to see you pile on the size when you get back especially if you keep up with this level of consistency!!


I'll just eat what I normally eat really, there will be plenty of meat and eggs out there lol I will eating about 10 ice creams a day though, plus lots of crisps, chips, fry-ups etc lol fcuk it I'm on holiday, time to put my feet up


----------



## C.Hill

45 mins fasted cardio done


----------



## C.Hill

Thought I'd treat myself to a lunchtime McDonalds, worst mistake ever! Feel drained of energy and very lethargic.

The saying you are what you eat rings true! I feel like shìt!!!!

Large big tasty with bacon meal and 6 chicken nuggets tasted better than tuna brown rice and tomatoes though  lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Thought I'd treat myself to a lunchtime McDonalds, worst mistake ever! Feel drained of energy and very lethargic.
> 
> The saying you are what you eat rings true! I feel like shìt!!!!
> 
> Large big tasty with bacon meal and 6 chicken nuggets tasted better than tuna brown rice and tomatoes though  lmao


I had the same meal about 2 weeks ago. Tasted great but made me feel sick and I was hungry half an hour later.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Thought I'd treat myself to a lunchtime McDonalds, worst mistake ever! Feel drained of energy and very lethargic.
> 
> The saying you are what you eat rings true! I feel like shìt!!!!
> 
> Large big tasty with bacon meal and 6 chicken nuggets tasted better than tuna brown rice and tomatoes though  lmao


Fat c.unt


----------



## Guest

Damn that's a small waist, looking fantastic Chris.

What you you tipping the scales at now?

200kg for 5 is some mighty fine lifting also.


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazed at your improvements mate. Backs looking nice and thick. great deadlifting.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> I had the same meal about 2 weeks ago. Tasted great but made me feel sick and I was hungry half an hour later.


I know mate I never learn!



Spawn of Haney said:


> Damn that's a small waist, looking fantastic Chris.
> 
> What you you tipping the scales at now?
> 
> 200kg for 5 is some mighty fine lifting also.


Cheers mate! Weighing in at 185lbs lean at the moment.

Thanks, Yeah it's getting there



Suprakill4 said:


> Amazed at your improvements mate. Backs looking nice and thick. great deadlifting.


Appreciate it!  just need legs like yours and I'll be happy!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> I know mate I never learn!
> 
> Cheers mate! Weighing in at 185lbs lean at the moment.
> 
> Thanks, Yeah it's getting there
> 
> Appreciate it!  just need legs like yours and I'll be happy!!!


Swap them for your chest.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Swap them for your chest.


No way lol took me ages to grow this fcuker lol


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> No way lol took me ages to grow this fcuker lol


LOL, taking me even longer i bet with half the size! Very Frustrating. Not read the whole journal, are you competing?


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, taking me even longer i bet with half the size! Very Frustrating. Not read the whole journal, are you competing?


Thinking of it maybe next year mate  daunting though, gonna bust my ass for 4 months with this next cycle and see where I am. Will 100% compete one day though!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good luck with it. I will too but doubt ill be at standard next year.

- - - Updated - - -

Good luck with it. I will too but doubt ill be at standard next year.


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking swell son. ya bricking it yet lol?

- - - Updated - - -

looking swell son. ya bricking it yet lol?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Thought I'd treat myself to a lunchtime McDonalds, worst mistake ever! Feel drained of energy and very lethargic.
> 
> The saying you are what you eat rings true! I feel like shìt!!!!
> 
> Large big tasty with bacon meal and 6 chicken nuggets tasted better than tuna brown rice and tomatoes though  lmao


You think thats bad, spare a thought for me.

Today i went Bluewater with the missus, i had Nando's, double breast wrap with sweet potato, not bad. BUT then i walked upstairs and ate 6 krispy kreme doughnuts:eek: :lol:

Yep, i felt sick as a dog lol.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Good luck with it. I will too but doubt ill be at standard next year.


Serious? A good set of legs is what it's all about mate!?



JANIKvonD said:


> looking swell son. ya bricking it yet lol?


Haha not yet no, still need to get a haircut, get my trousers, sort my speech out etc lol just wanna get it out the way lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah but you gotta have at least some upper body to go with it lol.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> You think thats bad, spare a thought for me.
> 
> Today i went Bluewater with the missus, i had Nando's, double breast wrap with sweet potato, not bad. BUT then i walked upstairs and ate 6 krispy kreme doughnuts:eek: :lol:
> 
> Yep, i felt sick as a dog lol.


Haha krispy kremes! At least your doing it right! I ate a WHOLE box of coco rocks last night! Just kept refilling and refilling the bowl!lmao couldn't stop myself was mad!


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah but you gotta have at least some upper body to go with it lol.


I'm sure it it's not that bad mate lol you getting a journal up anytime soon?


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> I'm sure it it's not that bad mate lol you getting a journal up anytime soon?


did have one but due to compltete a$$holes who i work with, i no longer have one.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Serious? A good set of legs is what it's all about mate!?
> 
> Haha not yet no, still need to get a haircut, get my trousers, sort my speech out etc lol just wanna get it out the way lol


SPEECH!!!! :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> did have one but due to compltete a$$holes who i work with, i no longer have one.


How comes? What did they do?



JANIKvonD said:


> SPEECH!!!! :lol:


CÚNT!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Told management about my aas use. Told management when i was off with my bad back i had trained arms and put it in journal. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Fatstuff

Suprakill4 said:


> Told management about my aas use. Told management when i was off with my bad back i had trained arms and put it in journal. Not worth the hassle.


Cnuts, this is why I keep my identity a secret lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> Told management about my aas use. Told management when i was off with my bad back i had trained arms and put it in journal. Not worth the hassle.


bunch of poisonous [email protected]! fukin hate cvnt like that


----------



## Suprakill4

JANIKvonD said:


> bunch of poisonous [email protected]! fukin hate cvnt like that


He was also my best mate at the time, found out was emailing my missus talking about her t1ts (who also works at my place) was going out with my missus sister at the same time and slept with someone behind her back. nice lad.......


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk mate that's harsh! What a twàt! Hope he got what he deserved!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk mate that's harsh! What a twàt! Hope he got what he deserved!!!


All in good time mate.


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Cnuts, this is why I keep my identity a secret lol


Same here mate, except some know my name lol face is too good looking to share


----------



## TELBOR

Suprakill4 said:


> He was also my best mate at the time, found out was emailing my missus talking about her t1ts (who also works at my place) was going out with my missus sister at the same time and slept with someone behind her back. nice lad.......


Sounds delightful!!

Deserves a slap doesn't he.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> All in good time mate.


Good. Don't forget!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Good. Don't forget!!!!


I never forget and never forgive mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Suprakill4 said:


> He was also my best mate at the time, found out was emailing my missus talking about her t1ts (who also works at my place) was going out with my missus sister at the same time and slept with someone behind her back. nice lad.......





R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds delightful!!
> 
> Deserves a slap doesn't he.


a slap? the cvnt would be rotting in a ditch by now......& and that's just wat my mrs would do :lol: i get the corpse


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Same here mate, except some know my name lol face is too good looking to share


LOL, u wouldnt make a good batman, ur username is not a very good secret identity


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, u wouldnt make a good batman, ur username is not a very good secret identity


Very true.

Can't be too many Christopher Hill's who are rather large, carrying 6 protein shakes everywhere (and blue berries) as well as getting married this weekend


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, u wouldnt make a good batman, ur username is not a very good secret identity


That made me crack up earlier at work mate lol!



R0BR0ID said:


> Very true.
> 
> Can't be too many Christopher Hill's who are rather large, carrying 6 protein shakes everywhere (and blue berries) as well as getting married this weekend


Hahaha funny fcukers! Reps when I can be assed!lol


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Seated db press

20kgs x15

30kgs x12

35kgs x10,8,6

Single arm side raise

12.5kg x12

17.5kg x12

20kg x10

Seated smith press

40kg x12

60kg x10

70kg x6

60kg x6

40kg x10

Db side raises

12.5kgs 3x12, pause and squeeze at top.

Face pulls

???? 3x15

Sorted.

Quick session down my local tarty gym, I'm nothing special but down there everyone stares at you, it's quite awkward, especially all the 'PTs' who don't know shìt lol strolled in repping the Hercules hoodie yeah buddy!!!

Gotta do a back session down there one day and load the barbell up for some heavy deads, scare the bicep boys away lol:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Hope you had a good day yesterday!!

Enjoy the honeymoon bro


----------



## JANIKvonD

It's official.....your fuked  hope all went to plan yesterday buddy! Congrats.


----------



## C.Hill

Wedding went super duper. Now sitting in wetherspoons in gatwick having a fry up with 2 extra eggs, sausages and and bacon

Jabbed 1g test e this morning as a little booster for when I'm back in 10 days, been cruising for 12 weeks now so very excited to blast again!

Looking forward to putting my feet up, smashing the grub and getting nice and fat lmao

OFF TO EGYPT!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Congrats mate have a blast :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

Awww congrats  have a lovely time!


----------



## mikemull

Enjoy!!


----------



## C.Hill

Thanks guys!

I'm complaining to the Egyptian authorities, I've paid a lot of money for this honeymoon and the hotel gym doesn't have a squat rack?!!!! Not on.

Luckily breakfast was a feast of boiled eggs, melon and wholemeal bread


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm complaining to the Egyptian authorities, I've paid a lot of money for this honeymoon and the hotel gym doesn't have a squat rack?!!!! Not on.
> 
> Luckily breakfast was a feast of boiled eggs, melon and wholemeal bread


I would too mate!! Disgusting


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> I would too mate!! Disgusting


Not good! I'm going for a little session after lunch as its 30+ degrees at the moment and like an igloo in there with the air con lol I'll get some pics


----------



## Fatstuff

fcuk off u gonk ur on ur honeymoon, fcuk the gym off for a bit...... well maybe go and polish the guns for funsys:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Not good! I'm going for a little session after lunch as its 30+ degrees at the moment and like an igloo in there with the air con lol I'll get some pics


No c0ck shots please


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> No c0ck shots please


The old reverse psychology trick eh!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> The old reverse psychology trick eh!


Rumbled


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk off u gonk ur on ur honeymoon, fcuk the gym off for a bit...... well maybe go and polish the guns for funsys:lol:


Fcuk off I love training!! Holidays is about doing what I enjoy! And that's training! Plus I've had a 5 day break from it 

Done machine shoulder press 2 sets till failure, reverse grip pulldowns 2xfailure, machine chest press 2x failure, and some dodgy calf presses on the assisted pull up machine knee pad lol proper dodgy, should keep things ticking over


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk off I love training!! Holidays is about doing what I enjoy! And that's training! Plus I've had a 5 day break from it
> 
> Done machine shoulder press 2 sets till failure, reverse grip pulldowns 2xfailure, machine chest press 2x failure, and some dodgy calf presses on the assisted pull up machine knee pad lol proper dodgy, should keep things ticking over


You tell him!! Can't blame you mate, get your pump on for the wifey


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> You tell him!! Can't blame you mate, get your pump on for the wifey


Wifey??? You should see some of the birds round the pool mate!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Wifey??? You should see some of the birds round the pool mate!!!!


Pics or nobirdsroundthepool 

See what you've let yourself in for, got married then off to a bikini clad, sun filled honeymoon, plus a load of test...... great combo 

Rape is still illegal over there...... I think :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Lmao!

Came back from pool earlier and the cleaners had arranged my proviron, cialis, kg of strawberry whey, shaker and nolva nice and neat for me alongside my aftershave and deodorant etc lmao! Haha! Good people!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Came back from pool earlier and the cleaners had arranged my proviron, cialis, kg of strawberry whey, shaker and nolva nice and neat for me alongside my aftershave and deodorant etc lmao! Haha! Good people!


Ffs, are these cleaners for sale 

Bet they can get you some pharma lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Ffs, are these cleaners for sale
> 
> Bet they can get you some pharma lol


Yup  I know where to go in naama bay now, doubt I'll pick up cidos though, got enough gear at home as it is lol, just loads of serms/ai's etc


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yup  I know where to go in naama bay now, doubt I'll pick up cidos though, got enough gear at home as it is lol, just loads of serms/ai's etc


Do it!!

Can never have enough


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk off I love training!! Holidays is about doing what I enjoy! And that's training! Plus I've had a 5 day break from it
> 
> Done machine shoulder press 2 sets till failure, reverse grip pulldowns 2xfailure, machine chest press 2x failure, and some dodgy calf presses on the assisted pull up machine knee pad lol proper dodgy, should keep things ticking over


Holidays maybe, honeymoon hmmmmm lol


----------



## C.Hill

Picked up a load of nolva, £11 for 40x20mg tabs  picked up 160 of the fcukers lol

Been offered 4iu soma gh for £16 aswell, all legit, I'm looking for bigger boxes though, been directed to a decent pharmacy in naama bay, will check it out tonight want at least 200iu. And am not paying more than £300.

Every pharmacy I walk past I've had 'menus' shoved in my face 'HEY MUSCLE MAN! MUSCLE MAN!! You want bodybuilding supplements?' lmao!!! Can get ANYTHING out here! Mainly diamond labs, may grab some mast to compliment my next test/tren cycle.

Still asking everywhere for adex and hcg, can't find any so far, plenty more pharmacys to check out though so fingers crossed


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Picked up a load of nolva, £11 for 40x20mg tabs  picked up 160 of the fcukers lol
> 
> Been offered 4iu soma gh for £16 aswell, all legit, I'm looking for bigger boxes though, been directed to a decent pharmacy in naama bay, will check it out tonight want at least 200iu. And am not paying more than £300.
> 
> Every pharmacy I walk past I've had 'menus' shoved in my face 'HEY MUSCLE MAN! MUSCLE MAN!! You want bodybuilding supplements?' lmao!!! Can get ANYTHING out here! Mainly diamond labs, may grab some mast to compliment my next test/tren cycle.
> 
> Still asking everywhere for adex and hcg, can't find any so far, plenty more pharmacys to check out though so fingers crossed


How do they shout MUSCLE MAN WITH CAPS LOCK ON ??!! lol.

Bargain on the Tamoxifen mate, good work!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> How do they shout MUSCLE MAN WITH CAPS LOCK ON ??!! lol.
> 
> Bargain on the Tamoxifen mate, good work!!


Doesn't matter, they are talking to the big cnut standing behind Chris pmsl


----------



## C.Hill

Lmao fcukers!!!

Can't wait to start my quest for gh tonight lol the mrs ain't looking forward to it!


----------



## Fatstuff

can get anything out there???

except hcg and adex:rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> can get anything out there???
> 
> except hcg and adex:rolleye:


Lmao

Only tried a few pharmacys! Give me time!!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Lmao
> 
> Only tried a few pharmacys! Give me time!!


how much u lookin to get gh for?


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> how much u lookin to get gh for?


Well I've been offered 4iu soma for £16! Gonna want at least 200iu really, don't wanna pay more than £240 ideally otherwise may aswell get it in the uk :/ got some serious haggling to do!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Well I've been offered 4iu soma for £16! Gonna want at least 200iu really, don't wanna pay more than £240 ideally otherwise may aswell get it in the uk :/ got some serious haggling to do!


Tell them the missus is a virgin or something along those lines - They love it 

Guaranteed to knock 50, maybe 60p off the price :lol:


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Well I've been offered 4iu soma for £16! Gonna want at least 200iu really, don't wanna pay more than £240 ideally otherwise may aswell get it in the uk :/ got some serious haggling to do!


I'm over there in 5 weeks so will be PMing you about the place you get it from as might get some myself


----------



## j.o.s.h

185 number 2 just auto shutdown for liner sensor high temp! Ie piston siezed! Bad times!


----------



## Ginger Ben

j.o.s.h said:


> 185 number 2 just auto shutdown for liner sensor high temp! Ie piston siezed! Bad times!


Wrong thread perhaps........


----------



## Fatstuff

Ginger Ben said:


> Wrong thread perhaps........


I think it's his mate


----------



## TELBOR

j.o.s.h said:


> 185 number 2 just auto shutdown for liner sensor high temp! Ie piston siezed! Bad times!


Chris doesn't want to hear about work lol.

Too busy searching for crack whores


----------



## C.Hill

j.o.s.h said:


> 185 number 2 just auto shutdown for liner sensor high temp! Ie piston siezed! Bad times!


Fcuk! Bet robbos screwing!! At least it's not another scrapped crankshaft!

What was the problem then? Oil jets not performing? That's naughty mate, these are brand new 185 builds!!! Shouldn't be happening! Our Xmas bonus out the window then  I don't wanna come back to work!!!!

Wernt that kev and wills engine? Keep me updated please mate, wanna wind Luke and Jamie up haha what you reckon about VMP 3? Doomed for failure IMO. Like I said I dont want fcuk all to do with the Vietnamese Marine Police order, too much hassle for shìt money.

Such a shame.


----------



## C.Hill

Given up on the gh lads. Best price is £11 for 4iu, even when I offered to buy 40 boxes they would only knock the price down to £9.50 per box, not worth it, will get some sexy hyges in the good old UK!!

Decided to stock up on just the ancillaries, cushty.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk! Bet robbos screwing!! At least it's not another scrapped crankshaft!
> 
> What was the problem then? Oil jets not performing? That's naughty mate, these are brand new 185 builds!!! Shouldn't be happening! Our Xmas bonus out the window then  I don't wanna come back to work!!!!
> 
> Wernt that kev and wills engine? Keep me updated please mate, wanna wind Luke and Jamie up haha what you reckon about VMP 3? Doomed for failure IMO. Like I said I dont want fcuk all to do with the Vietnamese Marine Police order, too much hassle for shìt money.
> 
> Such a shame.


Wtf.....??!! Lol


----------



## j.o.s.h

Theyr not sure, investigating atm, yeh i think that was kev n wills engine haha vmp3 and 4 are doombed! Might as wel stay in ejypt foreva mate, this place is goin to ****!


----------



## C.Hill

j.o.s.h said:


> Theyr not sure, investigating atm, yeh i think that was kev n wills engine haha vmp3 and 4 are doombed! Might as wel stay in ejypt foreva mate, this place is goin to ****!


Shìt! Benham and drakey on it? Like I said mate I'm looking for a new job once I'm back, **** MAN lol

On a good note, I found nemo today whilst snorkelling lol and a fcuking barracuda! Some geezer reckons he saw white tip shark last week! I'm getting a diving knife and gonna eat the fcuker!! Lmao!


----------



## dipdabs

I don't understand a word of this. Where r the pictures?


----------



## C.Hill

Sorry ladies and gentlemen, engine talk lol

Pics of what? The engine?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Sorry ladies and gentlemen, engine talk lol
> 
> Pics of what? The engine?


Na, she wants pics as she reads lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Na, she wants pics as she reads lol


Lmao! Thought she wanted naughty ones!


----------



## C.Hill

Just had a 50 minute Thai massage, never felt/heard my body click so much! Was unbelievable, the girl was laughing it was that bad lol but fcuk me I feel better for it! No happy endings unfortunately  lmao


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Just had a 50 minute Thai massage, never felt/heard my body click so much! Was unbelievable, the girl was laughing it was that bad lol but fcuk me I feel better for it! No happy endings unfortunately  lmao


lol I'll need to get a decent massage soon, back is tight as you like n


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> lol I'll need to get a decent massage soon, back is tight as you like n


It feels fantastic now mate, never wanna train again lol(fcuk that I'm actually dieing to deadlift lmao), gonna have to get them more often back in the uk I think.

Looking good in the avi btw(****)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

There's a theme behind the posts I just liked. Food porn lol. Top job!!


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> No happy endings unfortunately  lmao


 No happy ending! not gd! did she even offer?


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> It feels fantastic now mate, never wanna train again lol(fcuk that I'm actually dieing to deadlift lmao), gonna have to get them more often back in the uk I think.
> 
> Looking good in the avi btw(****)


Cheers mate, getting there, got a while to go before I'm touching your standard though.


----------



## C.Hill

Incredible Bulk said:


> There's a theme behind the posts I just liked. Food porn lol. Top job!!


A man of my heart lol



j.o.s.h said:


> No happy ending! not gd! did she even offer?


No  good job really as Zoe was laying next to me lmao! The Thai ladies seemed to have a mini argument about who was massaging who lol think they wanted an easy job with zoe lol



XRichHx said:


> Cheers mate, getting there, got a while to go before I'm touching your standard though.


Kind words  don't be too harsh on yourself we all suffer from bigorexia lol we'll never be satisfied  lmao


----------



## C.Hill

Picked up some lovely Cidos tonight  100 of the buggers to be precise

All legit, delivered in medical van and amps still slightly cold. All amps were same size and oil levels were all equal, couldn't scratch the print off aswell which is a tell tale sign of fakes.

The bloke who owns the pharmacy in soho square is genuine and everything's legit unlike many pharmacys in naama bay with giant posters of ronnie Coleman and jay cutler in the window lol

Already got 8 boxes of nolva from him and 3 packs of clomid.

Got matey with him and He has given me his email address and is willing to post me whatever I want whenever I want  bonus!


----------



## Chris86

i know were im going on hols next year :thumb:

what was the price like out of interest much cheaper then the stuff here ?


----------



## C.Hill

Pictures of my lovely haul of Cidos  managed to pack them 5 amps into one box with cotton wool to save space, 100 amps fits into 20 boxes, took over half hour lmao


----------



## Chris86

gear porn :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

Chris86 said:


> i know were im going on hols next year :thumb:
> 
> what was the price like out of interest much cheaper then the stuff here ?


ALOT cheaper mate, 3rd of the price in the UK, were getting ripped off big time lmao! Especially with serms and ai's!



Chris86 said:


> gear porn :thumb:


Tell me about it! Fcuking horny aint it! Had the biggest grin on my face ever walking through soho back to my hotel with this big box of test lol was like a little kid at Christmas!

Took more pics but they didn't upload? Can't wait to start!


----------



## Chris86

class  my source has this stuff atm and its not too dear tbh for real phrama stuff be nice to see how u get on im sure its the dogs balls tho


----------



## C.Hill

Oh yeah, also waiting for a delivery of 15,000iu HCG to my hotel room  haha this place is mental!

And the mrs thought I picked the Hilton in Egypt for our honeymoon as it was nice and romantic lmao!


----------



## RFC52

oh wow hahaha. Impressive!


----------



## Chris86

hahahaha thats fcukn nuts man


----------



## XRichHx

You'll be ****ed if they stop you at customs and seize it because they don't have a clue.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> You'll be ****ed if they stop you at customs and seize it because they don't have a clue.


Little worried but should be ok!(fingers crossed)

If not its not that much ££ I'm losing out on, would be a real shame though, super excited lol ill just have to get the geezer mail me more over lol


----------



## kingdale

wouldnt you be better off mailing it you yourself when you leave? rather than taking it all through customs or send it to a friend or something.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Oh yeah, also waiting for a delivery of 15,000iu HCG to my hotel room  haha this place is mental!
> 
> And the mrs thought I picked the Hilton in Egypt for our honeymoon as it was nice and romantic lmao!


Yeah bet she loves amps spread all over the bed


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> wouldnt you be better off mailing it you yourself when you leave? rather than taking it all through customs or send it to a friend or something.


Nah it should be ok, not trusting Arab postage lol plenty of people bring back a lot more than what I have so feeling confident. Plus it's not illegal and i think max limit of gear you can bring back is £125 worth, mine cost a lot less.


----------



## C.Hill

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah bet she loves amps spread all over the bed


Sex is a lot more exciting lol


----------



## Guest

Cido's give me a hard on!

Out of curiousity, what are the aics like out there? Letro etc?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Cido's give me a hard on!
> 
> Out of curiousity, what are the aics like out there? Letro etc?


  

Haven't looked at the letro mate. Couldn't find any adex either?? None of them recognised arimidex or anastrozole annoyingly!

Nolva and clomid was dirt cheap, picked up quite a few boxes lol obviously they do you deals if you buy in bulk.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Haven't looked at the letro mate. Couldn't find any adex either?? None of them recognised arimidex or anastrozole annoyingly!
> 
> Nolva and clomid was dirt cheap, picked up quite a few boxes lol obviously they do you deals if you buy in bulk.


High cases of gyno and face bloat out there then? lol


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> High cases of gyno and face bloat out there then? lol


Lol

Just can't find any bloody adex!!!!!


----------



## onthebuild

Found it mate. Subbed, better late than never.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fatstuff said:


> High cases of gyno and face bloat out there then? lol


He doesnt look that bad mate! Well could be an old avi I suppose......


----------



## C.Hill

Right!!! Tomorrow is the start of some serious mass building!!!

Diet/macros is nailed. Training is nailed. Supps nailed. And gear is sorted. EXCITED 

Had a light leg session yesterday after not training properly for 2 weeks so have some serious DOMS today lol only did 4x10 of a2g back squats and 2 sets of 24 walking leg lunges and they feel fcuked today haha

Jabbed 750mg cidos test and 200mg tren e yesterday, zero pip lovely jubbly  also popped 0.5ml wc trenprop into left delt and and 0.5ml into right quad this morning, ed jabs for that blend.

Can't wait to see what happens!

Training split is-

Chest/tri's

Back/bi's

Legs

Shoulders

Arms

Legs

Rest

Basic compounds, in and out in 45 mins, no mincing about. Hit it hard, break it down, get out and recover.

Triceps and biceps are only 4 sets at end of back/chest days, these are weak areas.

Saturday is main leg day with back squats/walking bb lunges/leg press and that's it, Wednesday leg sessions are iso movements with higher reps 20-30 to pump the shìt out of them.

Also switched from incline db press to flat bb bench for a bit, try and hit my 3 plate a side target lol

Need a 250kg deadlift which would be nice.

Can't fcuking wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Be good to see where you go from here, are you a big fat bloater after your holiday? :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Be good to see where you go from here, are you a big fat bloater after your holiday? :laugh:


Cheers mate.

Haha put on a little bodyfat nothing to cry about though. Good job it's cold season now lmao will get starting pics up soon.


----------



## flinty90

hey mate always been a fan of your look bro, hoping to follow your bulking phase see how you go.. good luck bro !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hey mate always been a fan of your look bro, hoping to follow your bulking phase see how you go.. good luck bro !!!


Cheers mate! 100% effort going in now! No missing meals or cheating(to much  ) lol especially at weekends!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate! 100% effort going in now! No missing meals or cheating(to much  ) lol especially at weekends!


Sounds all good mate!

Take it customs didn't raid your luggage


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah not even a second look  wish id brought 200 home with me lmao!


----------



## C.Hill

Hmm... to 'slin or not to 'slin? That is the question!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

BANG IT IN !


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yeah not even a second look  wish id brought 200 home with me lmao!


Pmsl. At least you know for next time 



C.Hill said:


> Hmm... to 'slin or not to 'slin? That is the question!!!!


Junkie lol. Have you done slin before?


----------



## C.Hill

Experimented with it once or twice but never committed to a proper cycle of it.

Got 2x 300iu novarapid pens sitting here, thinking 8iu with breakfast and 8iu postworkout!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Experimented with it once or twice but never committed to a proper cycle of it.
> 
> Got 2x 300iu novarapid pens sitting here, thinking 8iu with breakfast and 8iu postworkout!


That's how I would do it tbh.


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> That's how I would do it tbh.


I'll start pwo today then!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Fatstuff said:


> That's how I would do it tbh.


But you won't do it lol.

But I agree, do it that way maybe start a little lower to gauge tolerance etc.


----------



## C.Hill

Hmm.... To GH? Or not to GH? Now that is the question!!!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Hmm.... To GH? Or not to GH? Now that is the question!!!


No to the insulin.

Yes to the GH.

Pure for selfishness reasons as GH results interest me more


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BLET said:


> But you won't do it lol.
> 
> But I agree, do it that way maybe start a little lower to gauge tolerance etc.


Because I'm still fat! If I was in christophs nick then I would without a shadow of a doubt!!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Hmm.... To GH? Or not to GH? Now that is the question!!!


If u can afford it why the fcuk not lol. Bang some release peptides in too


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Hmm.... To GH? Or not to GH? Now that is the question!!!


Peptides I reckon. Much cheaper and from what pscarb and others say gh results are minimal and take ages to show, therefore cost a fortune.

You're in great shape mate, peps would be a nice addition especially with the slin and aas of course.


----------



## C.Hill

Yummy yummy!

Decided to run 8iu gh eod. Splitting the dose 3iu am and pwo, and 2iu before bed. Pscarb says this is the most effective way to run it at the moment so I will take his advice!

Soooo.....

750mg Cido test ew

200mg tren e(will bump up to 300mg after 4-5 weeks sides dependant)

375mg test prop kickstart

225mg tren ace kickstart

18iu 'slin

8iu gh

50mg proviron

150mcg t3

0.5mg adex eod

10mg nolva ed

1000iu hcg ew

More importantly 5000+kcals!!!!

Wow. How did that creep up on me lmao!

Definatly to time grow! Wish me luck!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yummy yummy!
> 
> Decided to run 8iu gh eod. Splitting the dose 3iu am and pwo, and 2iu before bed. Pscarb says this is the most effective way to run it at the moment so I will take his advice!
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> 750mg Cido test ew
> 
> 200mg tren e(will bump up to 300mg after 4-5 weeks sides dependant)
> 
> 375mg test prop kickstart
> 
> 225mg tren ace kickstart
> 
> 18iu 'slin
> 
> 8iu gh
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> 150mcg t3
> 
> 0.5mg adex eod
> 
> 10mg nolva ed
> 
> 1000iu hcg ew
> 
> More importantly 5000+kcals!!!!
> 
> Wow. How did that creep up on me lmao!
> 
> Definatly to time grow! Wish me luck!


Good luck 

Easy on the red sauce fatty lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fvck me that's quite a cycle. Good luck, will be keeping a close eye on this.


----------



## Fatstuff

Pussy cycle :rolleye: pm ur real cycle haha


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yummy yummy!
> 
> Decided to run 8iu gh eod. Splitting the dose 3iu am and pwo, and 2iu before bed. Pscarb says this is the most effective way to run it at the moment so I will take his advice!
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> 750mg Cido test ew
> 
> 200mg tren e(will bump up to 300mg after 4-5 weeks sides dependant)
> 
> 375mg test prop kickstart
> 
> 225mg tren ace kickstart
> 
> 18iu 'slin
> 
> 8iu gh
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> 150mcg t3
> 
> 0.5mg adex eod
> 
> 10mg nolva ed
> 
> 1000iu hcg ew
> 
> More importantly 5000+kcals!!!!
> 
> Wow. How did that creep up on me lmao!
> 
> Definatly to time grow! Wish me luck!












fuk eh mate this is gonna be fun


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Good luck
> 
> Easy on the red sauce fatty lol


Haha you need ketchup on your poached eggs!!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> Fvck me that's quite a cycle. Good luck, will be keeping a close eye on this.


Quite moderate gear wise I think lol. It's just the ancillaries that pad it out and make it look big.

Also 20mg Accutane eod!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah that's true enough. Up the test then ya pussy


----------



## XRichHx

What's the t3 in there for matey? Help keep lean or this spedup protein synthesis increase I keep hearing about?


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Flat bb bench

Bar x???

60kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x10

Cable X overs

2P x12

3P x12

3P x12

Machine fly

4P 3x15

Iso plate loaded chest press

15kg x12

25kg 2x12

Sorted.

Nice light session with strict movements to ease the muscles/tendons back into the swing of things, took advantage of TUT training today really, gonna have mad DOMS tomorrow lol

Pwo jabbed 8iu slin and 3iu gh then downed my shake of 80g dextrose, 75g whey, 5g creatine and 10g glutamine. Getting biggish meals down me had been a struggle today!! Soon as I'm training everyday again my appetite will shoot up!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Yummy yummy!
> 
> Decided to run 8iu gh eod. Splitting the dose 3iu am and pwo, and 2iu before bed. Pscarb says this is the most effective way to run it at the moment so I will take his advice!
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> 750mg Cido test ew
> 
> 200mg tren e(will bump up to 300mg after 4-5 weeks sides dependant)
> 
> 375mg test prop kickstart
> 
> 225mg tren ace kickstart
> 
> 18iu 'slin
> 
> 8iu gh
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> 150mcg t3
> 
> 0.5mg adex eod
> 
> 10mg nolva ed
> 
> 1000iu hcg ew
> 
> More importantly 5000+kcals!!!!
> 
> Wow. How did that creep up on me lmao!
> 
> Definatly to time grow! Wish me luck!


Nice and simple then, mate...lol

Best of luck with this:thumb:


----------



## need2bodybuild

Good luck in reaching your goals! I've been doing 4iu hyge ed for a couple of months now, was also thinking about doing 8iu eod instead so it'll be interesting to see how you get on..

All the best. now get growing!!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> What's the t3 in there for matey? Help keep lean or this spedup protein synthesis increase I keep hearing about?


Pretty much both of these things 



Mingster said:


> Nice and simple then, mate...lol
> 
> Best of luck with this:thumb:


Lol yeah the best way :/ haha. Thought I may aswell run it for a few months whilst I've got the cash! See what all the hypes about lol

Thanks mate.


----------



## C.Hill

need2bodybuild said:


> Good luck in reaching your goals! I've been doing 4iu hyge ed for a couple of months now, was also thinking about doing 8iu eod instead so it'll be interesting to see how you get on..
> 
> All the best. now get growing!!


Cheers fella! How you finding it? Notice the difference since adding it in?


----------



## need2bodybuild

Yeh i've noticed much better sleep, lower back doesn't annoy me anymore and i think it's helping me stay leaner which is great. I might switch to 8iu mon,wed,fri when i start my next cycle in jan and see if there's a diff. I'll be running it for as long as i can afford to, which will hopefully be a long time!


----------



## dipdabs

By the beard of Zeus ^^^^ hehehehe


----------



## C.Hill

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh i've noticed much better sleep, lower back doesn't annoy me anymore and i think it's helping me stay leaner which is great. I might switch to 8iu mon,wed,fri when i start my next cycle in jan and see if there's a diff. I'll be running it for as long as i can afford to, which will hopefully be a long time!


Sounds good mate! Better sleep and better skin is one of the main things that attracted me to it, plus the keeping leaner side to it and helping achy joints.

Same here mate, you need deep pockets though!lol


----------



## C.Hill

Been up for the last half hour feeling pretty rough :/ very weak, no energy and sick in the stomach, not looking forward to meal 1.

Hope I don't get ill like I did last cycle, it kills me.

Had 5 whole boiled eggs and 50g whey before bed last night along with 2iu gh, wouldn't be any of that would it?? Feel fcuking horrible!


----------



## BigAaronAlves

I can eat eggs any other way but boiled eggs give me gut rot. I don't know why. Hope this helps.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Been up for the last half hour feeling pretty rough :/ very weak, no energy and sick in the stomach, not looking forward to meal 1.
> 
> Hope I don't get ill like I did last cycle, it kills me.
> 
> Had 5 whole boiled eggs and 50g whey before bed last night along with 2iu gh, wouldn't be any of that would it?? Feel fcuking horrible!


Feeling any better???


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

4 sets

Wide grip pullups

3 sets

T bar rows

3 sets

Straight arm Pulldowns

3 sets

Not putting weights up as its still an ease in session and can't remember lol, only went upto 150kg on deads and try felt heavy lmao

Still feel shìt. Headache, heavy tired legs, heartburn, bringing up that stomach acid shìt, struggling with meals and even water, not good.


----------



## Fatstuff

oh sh1t m8, hope u dont get sh1t again


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> oh sh1t m8, hope u dont get sh1t again


Same here mate!

Don't matter anyway I'll just have to push through it again!

Feeling pretty good at the moment, ate loads of food tonight, so all fuelled for a morning of feeling shìt again lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Feeling any better this morning?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 4 sets
> 
> Wide grip pullups
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> T bar rows
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> Straight arm Pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets
> 
> Not putting weights up as its still an ease in session and can't remember lol, only went upto 150kg on deads and try felt heavy lmao
> 
> Still feel shìt. Headache, heavy tired legs, heartburn, bringing up that stomach acid shìt, struggling with meals and even water, not good.


Hope this sorts its self out, baby deadlifts though ! lol, you keeping them in for a while?


----------



## C.Hill

ShaunH101 said:


> Feeling any better this morning?





Bad Alan said:


> Hope this sorts its self out, baby deadlifts though ! lol, you keeping them in for a while?


Feeling a bit better today lads, still couldn't finish my chicken and pasta a minute ago  grrrrr! I'll pick at it till next meal.

Haha tell me about it mate, I know they say the only bad workout is the one you didn't do but fcuk me that felt like a waste of time last night, have NEVER felt like that regarding training. Just had no enthusiasm, no aggression, no energy, no will to lift that barbell off the floor at all lol was weird. Wanted to call it a day after a set of 110kg lmao after training partner called me a girl for 5 mins decided to rack 150 and only managed a few reps! Felt like a little girl lol and I normally love deadlifting!!!

I'm putting it down partially to post holiday blues too.

High volume legs tonight so am gonna get this food down if it kills me, neck a nox pump shake and kill it! Don't wanna be walking properly tomorrow! Haha


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Front squats

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x10

Leg extensions

4x20 increasing by a plate each set.

1x20 dropset starting with a weight I could only move for 6 reps then dropping.

Ham curls

4x20^^^^

1x30 nice and light, could really engage the hammies on this set.

Seated calves

6x12-15

Sorted.

Woop! Mind was in a good place today, had a bit more energy than yesterday, in and out in 35mins!

Front squats were super low, slow and very controlled, really squeezed quads at top of movement without locking out, knackering.

Leg extensions were disgusting, went light headed on 3rd set and had to rest, the final dropset was filth, literally jumped out of the seat at the end from the pain lol

Happy with that session, hopefully I can get away with training legs twice a week without getting rundown 

Today's diet-

.60g dextrose, 20g oats, 50g whey, aminos.

.80g oats, 50g whey, aminos.

.100g whole wheat pasta, 200g chicken, veg.

.8 boiled eggs, 100g blueberries, 2 slices burgens.

.100g whole wheat pasta, 200g chicken, veg.

.2 bananas, 50g whey.

TRAIN

.80g dextrose, 50g whey, aminos.

.400g jacket spud, 150g chicken, veg(eating now)

.........tbc lol

Was a struggle to get them meals in, especially first lot of pasta but it went in the end lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Front squats
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 4x20 increasing by a plate each set.
> 
> 1x20 dropset starting with a weight I could only move for 6 reps then dropping.
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> 4x20^^^^
> 
> 1x30 nice and light, could really engage the hammies on this set.
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 6x12-15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Woop! Mind was in a good place today, had a bit more energy than yesterday, in and out in 35mins!
> 
> Front squats were super low, slow and very controlled, really squeezed quads at top of movement without locking out, knackering.
> 
> Leg extensions were disgusting, went light headed on 3rd set and had to rest, the final dropset was filth, literally jumped out of the seat at the end from the pain lol
> 
> Happy with that session, hopefully I can get away with training legs twice a week without getting rundown
> 
> Today's diet-
> 
> .60g dextrose, 20g oats, 50g whey, aminos.
> 
> .80g oats, 50g whey, aminos.
> 
> .100g whole wheat pasta, 200g chicken, veg.
> 
> .8 boiled eggs, 100g blueberries, 2 slices burgens.
> 
> .100g whole wheat pasta, 200g chicken, veg.
> 
> .2 bananas, 50g whey.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .80g dextrose, 50g whey, aminos.
> 
> .400g jacket spud, 150g chicken, veg(eating now)
> 
> .........tbc lol
> 
> Was a struggle to get them meals in, especially first lot of pasta but it went in the end lol


Glad to see things are pickin uo today mate :thumbup1:

BTW that is one $hit load of food


----------



## Guest

Out of interest Chris, what grip do you use for front squats?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see things are pickin uo today mate :thumbup1:
> 
> BTW that is one $hit load of food


Getting there buddy, need to pack alot more food in!

Currently eating 4x peanut butter on burgens toast with 30g casein shake 



Spawn of Haney said:


> Out of interest Chris, what grip do you use for front squats?


Arms crossed out in front of me, hardly even touching the bar really, just keep my elbows high.


----------



## Bad Alan

Same grip for me easiest way, and burgens bread is the ****ing bomb! Havent had that **** in a while....


----------



## JANIKvonD

hello sex kitten, hows the holiday blues treating ya? good effort on the eating mate.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Same grip for me easiest way, and burgens bread is the ****ing bomb! Havent had that **** in a while....


Don't deprive yourself mate!!! Lol



JANIKvonD said:


> hello sex kitten, hows the holiday blues treating ya? good effort on the eating mate.


First few days were shìt  left Egypt and it was 37 degrees, arrived at gatwick and it was raining.....lovely lol

Getting there mate, havent eaten half as much today :/


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Cable side raises

1P x15

2P x15

3P x15

Iso plated loaded shoulder press

10kg x12

20kg x12

30kg x12

Db side raise

10kgs x12

12.5kg 2x12

Facepulls superset rear delt db raises

3x12-15

Smith shrugs

4x12-20

Rear smith shrugs

2x12-20

Sorted.

Nice light ease in session again, felt really good. Excellent pump too.

Had a lil competition with my mate @j.o.s.h who could hold 4kg dbs straight out to their side the longest, I won! Obviously.... 

Food wasnt great today, annoyed with myself as i didn't prepare any lol, doofy me. Quick dash to tesco.

Feeling nice and pumped from the 'slin though, I'm sure it's that, feels gooood!


----------



## C.Hill

Gotta say im loving jabbing IM with slin pins, sooo much easier and painless. Only jabbing 0.5ml every day but it's just so much quicker and smoother than greens/blues/oranges!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Gotta say im loving jabbing IM with slin pins, sooo much easier and painless. Only jabbing 0.5ml every day but it's just so much quicker and smoother than greens/blues/oranges!


Gotta love slin pens!! Amazing aren't they.

And agree on the pump from it, loved it


----------



## XRichHx

So what's the benefit of using external slin as opposed to manipulating your own?


----------



## C.Hill

Arms yesterday-

Tri pushdowns

Bb curls

Incline ez skullcrushers

Incline db curls

Dips

Nice and simple. 3 sets of each, Failure on every set around 10-12 reps. Weights going up nicely, still keeping it lighter than normal and concentrating on form and the actual muscle working.

LEGS today-

A2G Back squats

60kg x12

90kg x10

100kg x10

Was raining heavy so swapped walking bb lunges for hack squat.

Close stance

60kg x12

110kg x10

Wide stance

80kg x12

120kg x8

Leg press

6p x12

8p x12

10p x12

Standing calves

3x15

Sorted.

Quads were pumped and veiny after this session, felt good! A2G squats coming on now, lighter weights but the whole legs getting worked like a good'un!

Gutted about the lunges. But we would have slipped face first in the mud if we'd tried lmao!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Gotta say im loving jabbing IM with slin pins, sooo much easier and painless. Only jabbing 0.5ml every day but it's just so much quicker and smoother than greens/blues/oranges!


Stupid guestions probs but is it the same slin pin that you would use for say HCG where the pin is only like 1cm i think??


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Flat bb bench

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6

Decline bb bench

60kg x10

100kg x6

Incline db press

30kgs x12,10

Machine fly

3x15

Cable flys

2x12

Plate loaded machine press

20kg(each side) x20

35kg 2x12(biiiiig stretch)

Tried to do some dips and almost fell on my face had nothing left lol

Sorted.

Lovely session, bit mixed and matched today as equipment was scarce cos of bloody national chest day lol keeps it interesting though...

Struggled with food again, shakes go down easy enough, but chicken seems a right struggle lately lol weird?


----------



## Bad Alan

Chicken, evoo and salt!! I never used to like eating chicken till now and never need any sauces with that combo. Good for adding kcals too!! How's the bulk going, what you weighing in at ? Condition still ok??


----------



## TELBOR

Galaxy said:


> Stupid guestions probs but is it the same slin pin that you would use for say HCG where the pin is only like 1cm i think??


30g is standard for a slin pin.

But insulin pens are awesome. Pen ready loaded, 1 click is 0.5 iu (was on mine) pop a fresh pin on the end and away you go!

I threw mine along with 2,000 pins and test and tren and mast ......... what was I thinking pmsl


----------



## XRichHx

Maybe try a different chicken seasoning mate? Helps me when I start choking on the same chicken after a few weeks.


----------



## onthebuild

XRichHx said:


> Maybe try a different chicken seasoning mate? Helps me when I start *choking on the same chicken *after a few weeks.


PMSL :lol:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=choking+the+chicken


----------



## JANIKvonD

how goes it mate? get some light sweet n sour to soak ur chicken in


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ LEGS(yesterday)

Deadlift

60kg x10

100kg x6

140kg x6

180kg x6

200kg x5

140kg x10

Machine rows

4x12

Front squat

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x5

130kg x1, x1

60kg x12

Leg extensions

4x20

----------------------------------------

DELTS/ TRAPS

Cable side raises 3x15

Seated db press

25kgs x10

30kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x6

Db side raises

12.5kg 3x15

Facepulls 4x15-20

Bb shrugs

60kg x20

100kg x15

140kg x15

160kg x12

180kg x8, x6

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

Will answer/reply to comments and that in a bit lads.


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back squats

60kg 2x12

100kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

145kg x5

100kg x10

Leg extensions

5x12 pyramiding up in weight each set.

Bb sldl

50kg 3x12

Standing calves

4x15

Ham curls

2x20

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

BB flat bench

60kg 2x12

80kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x5

105kg x5

110kg x5

Incline db press

17.5kgs x12

27.5kgs x12

37.5kgs x11

Pec dec

3x12-15

Machine press

2x12

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

FFS been up 6 times already last night and am up again WIDE awake! Alarm don't go off till 6.50 today! I wanted a lie in!

Trens kicking in.....


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> FFS been up 6 times already last night and am up again WIDE awake! Alarm don't go off till 6.50 today! I wanted a lie in!
> 
> Trens kicking in.....


What a sh1tter!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> FFS been up 6 times already last night and am up again WIDE awake! Alarm don't go off till 6.50 today! I wanted a lie in!
> 
> Trens kicking in.....


OOOOOooooohhhhh the Tren Enth is kicking in aint it?  It will be okey after the first few weeks mate then you will get use to it and be able to sleep  I find this to be true for myself anyway


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Yummy yummy!
> 
> Decided to run 8iu gh eod. Splitting the dose 3iu am and pwo, and 2iu before bed. Pscarb says this is the most effective way to run it at the moment so I will take his advice!
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> 750mg Cido test ew
> 
> 200mg tren e(will bump up to 300mg after 4-5 weeks sides dependant)
> 
> 375mg test prop kickstart
> 
> 225mg tren ace kickstart
> 
> 18iu 'slin
> 
> 8iu gh
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> 150mcg t3
> 
> 0.5mg adex eod
> 
> 10mg nolva ed
> 
> 1000iu hcg ew
> 
> More importantly 5000+kcals!!!!
> 
> Wow. How did that creep up on me lmao!
> 
> Definatly to time grow! Wish me luck!


Dear god had not read this lol  My god you are gonna grow


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> FFS been up 6 times already last night and am up again WIDE awake! Alarm don't go off till 6.50 today! I wanted a lie in!
> 
> Trens kicking in.....


This was me after 2 weeks on Tren e @ same dosage as you, thankfully I battered the Nytol and by week 4 I only woke up once or twice a night.


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> Dear god had not read this lol  My god you are gonna grow


That's the idea  struggling to get kcals down at the moment though 



Spawn of Haney said:


> This was me after 2 weeks on Tren e @ same dosage as you, thankfully I battered the Nytol and by week 4 I only woke up once or twice a night.


I'm gonna stock up on Nytol then!lol hope it don't get much worse.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x12

100kg x8

160kg x5

200kg x3????

T-bar rows

Close grip

40kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x6

Wide grip

40kg 3x15

Low pulley cable rows

3x12

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up. Looked in mirror. Body is changing daily I swear. 2.5 weeks in. Love it.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Woke up. Looked in mirror. Body is changing daily I swear. 2.5 weeks in. Love it.


Tren 

I know I have a physique nothing like yours mate, but when I went on tren I felt the same each morning - good isn't it!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

C.Hill said:


> Woke up. Looked in mirror. Body is changing daily I swear. 2.5 weeks in. Love it.


Awesome feeling hey?!  Have to love the stuff!


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 100kg x8
> 
> 160kg x5
> 
> 200kg x3????
> 
> T-bar rows
> 
> Close grip
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x10
> 
> 90kg x6
> 
> Wide grip
> 
> 40kg 3x15
> 
> Low pulley cable rows
> 
> 3x12
> 
> Sorted.


Lower back is feeling it today! Dirty dreads!


----------



## chrisch

Just had a quick catch on or journal and it look like everything is going well for you bud. Was going to say keep it up but there is really no need to tell you that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

@C.Hill what kind of training style do you use mate in terms of amount of rest, time under tension, any forced reps or negatives work?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Tren
> 
> I know I have a physique nothing like yours mate, but when I went on tren I felt the same each morning - good isn't it!





ShaunH101 said:


> Awesome feeling hey?!  Have to love the stuff!


It's super duper über malooba lads!!



j.o.s.h said:


> Lower back is feeling it today! Dirty dreads!


Yeah I'm a bit tender too mate. Some fcukers left me at work to strip these cables all by myself!!!



chrisch said:


> Just had a quick catch on or journal and it look like everything is going well for you bud. Was going to say keep it up but there is really no need to tell you that.


Thanks mate, going ok, appetite is still shot, really struggling with little meals, not good.



Ginger Ben said:


> @C.Hill what kind of training style do you use mate in terms of amount of rest, time under tension, any forced reps or negatives work?


Erm...I rest between sets till im ready to go again really, try to keep them as short as possible but if the body ain't ready and I can't give 100% I don't see the point. No more than 2 mins between sets unless I'm squatting or deadlifting.

I like to start off with compounds in the 5-8 rep range, then each different exercise I change the reps, get a mixture of high and low on every body part exercise dependant...eg-

Flat bench 3-4x5

Incline dbs 3-4x10-12

Cable flys 3x12-15

I don't like going so heavy I can't feel the muscle working, TUT is used a lot, especially with cables or machines.

Forced reps and negatives are used when I feel the need to, like i wanted to hit 10 reps but am failing at 7 I'll force the next 3 out with a slow negative.

Just like to change it up regularly really, keeps it interesting!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice one, well it clearly works


----------



## JANIKvonD

how goes it mate, enjoying ur bulk?


----------



## RFC52

Mate, get some pics up! very keen to see what's happened if you're "having changes every day"

Think I have to qualify that request with "no ****" or something haha


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> how goes it mate, enjoying ur bulk?


Yeah it's ok mate, not really eating a huge amount, still sticking with lean gains instead of bulking up fat and watery lol weights are seeming a lot easier these last few sessions. Except deadlifting last night? 200 seemed super heavy? Strange.

Decided to give legs a rest tonight, twice a week training was running me down, 6 days a week is too much at the moment, was waking up still really tired, heavy legs, dry lips, sniffly nose, no enthusiasm for training at all, tell take signs for me of overdoing it. Looking forward to the extra rest day! Bloody need it!



JF156 said:


> Mate, get some pics up! very keen to see what's happened if you're "having changes every day"
> 
> Think I have to qualify that request with "no ****" or something haha


Yeah will do mate! Just look leaner and bigger every morning, just subtle changes. Can't wait till 12 weeks in!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it's ok mate, not really eating a huge amount, still sticking with lean gains instead of bulking up fat and watery lol weights are seeming a lot easier these last few sessions. Except deadlifting last night? 200 seemed super heavy? Strange.
> 
> Decided to give legs a rest tonight, twice a week training was running me down, 6 days a week is too much at the moment, was waking up still really tired, heavy legs, dry lips, sniffly nose, no enthusiasm for training at all, tell take signs for me of overdoing it. Looking forward to the extra rest day! Bloody need it!
> 
> !


5000+ cals is out the window then i take it lol, maybe think about a week off the gym completely seen as u couldnt help yourself on ur hols.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> 5000+ cals is out the window then i take it lol, maybe think about a week off the gym completely seen as u couldnt help yourself on ur hols.


Only trained 3 times! And they were light sessions lol had 3 sessions in 3 weeks, plenty of rest, time to grow!

Averaging 4000kcals at the moment, litres of full fat milk work a treat. Thinking about it I always seem to gain better when I'm not constantly stuffed/bloated/lethargic from force feeding, well I look and feel better anyway lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

How long are you running the cycle for mate? 12 weeks?


----------



## C.Hill

ShaunH101 said:


> How long are you running the cycle for mate? 12 weeks?


16 weeks sides dependant mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> 16 weeks sides dependant mate.


16 years?


----------



## dipdabs

I wonder what outfit u will pick for the next pics? Perhaps Indian? Policeman?


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> I wonder what outfit u will pick for the next pics? Perhaps Indian? Policeman?


An Indian Policeman


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> I wonder what outfit u will pick for the next pics? Perhaps Indian? Policeman?


Special requests are not for the public forum I'm afraid ms woodham


----------



## dipdabs

Oooo exciting times il inbox u now  lol


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Cable side raises

1P x15

2P x15

3P x15

Seated db press

15kgs x15

25kgs x12

30kg x6

35kg x6, x4+2 forced.

Plate loaded shoulder press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x10

15kg x12

Db side raise

10kgs x15

12.5kg x15,15

12.5kg x10 DS 10kgx10 DS 8kgx7 DS 6kgx10

Facepulls

4x12-15

Trap bar shrug

70kg x15

110kg x15,15

70kg x25

Cable crunches

3x15

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

Woops! Left it too late to eat after pwo slin shot and shake, was not a nice experience I tell thee. Wally.


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Woops! Left it too late to eat after pwo slin shot and shake, was not a nice experience I tell thee. Wally.


You lucky man,you're postingClose


----------



## dipdabs

BE CAREFUL


----------



## C.Hill

Lesson learnt.


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> Lesson learnt.


U said u had learnt that lesson last time, doughnut brain u!


----------



## C.Hill

j.o.s.h said:


> U said u had learnt that lesson last time, doughnut brain u!


Takes a few times for things to sink in properly lol


----------



## TELBOR

Silly sod !


----------



## JANIKvonD

lol fuk sake, id be the cvnt to to this too.


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back bb squats A2G

60kg x15

100kg x5

120kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x5 PB  best before was 4 reps.

Felt sick, rested for 5 mins.

Leg press

140kg x13

Even sicker, rested 5 mins.

Fcuk leg press, moved onto quad extensions.

50kg x15

Fcuk this, light headed, shaky. Session done. Lol. Doing more damage than good now.

Lil disappointed with the rest of session, but over the moon with squats! Nice and low and controlled.

Trained at Ironworks Gym in maldon Essex today, about half hour drive from hercules, fantastic gym I must say, would train here everyday if I could!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Nice try mate! lifting big!


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back bb squats A2G
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 120kg x5
> 
> 130kg x5
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 150kg x5 PB  best before was 4 reps.
> 
> Felt sick, rested for 5 mins.
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 140kg x13
> 
> Even sicker, rested 5 mins.
> 
> Fcuk leg press, moved onto quad extensions.
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> Fcuk this, light headed, shaky. Session done. Lol. Doing more damage than good now.
> 
> Lil disappointed with the rest of session, but over the moon with squats! Nice and low and controlled.
> 
> Trained at Ironworks Gym in maldon Essex today, about half hour drive from hercules, fantastic gym I must say, would train here everyday if I could!


You do know the oly bar in their squat rack is 10kg :rolleye:

Haha jk (obv)

Nice work on the squat m8


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> You do know the oly bar in their squat rack is 10kg :rolleye:
> 
> Haha jk (obv)
> 
> Nice work on the squat m8


That would be devastating! Haha cheers mate getting there.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Flat bb bench

Bar x???

60kg x12

100kg x5

105kg x5

110kg x5

120kg x2

70kg x15

Low pulley cable flys

1P x10

2P x10

3P x10 ouch!!!

Incline db press

20kg x15

32.5kg 3x10

Few Mincy bits for tri's.

Sorted.

Got home, threw up lol


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> CHEST
> 
> Flat bb bench
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 105kg x5
> 
> 110kg x5
> 
> 120kg x2
> 
> 70kg x15
> 
> Low pulley cable flys
> 
> 1P x10
> 
> 2P x10
> 
> 3P x10 ouch!!!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 32.5kg 3x10
> 
> Few Mincy bits for tri's.
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Got home, threw up lol


U didn't look good on the way home!!


----------



## onthebuild

Do you think your feeling ill because of the slin?


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Do you think your feeling ill because of the slin?


Haven't used slin for the last week as my diet hasn't been on point. Clean high protein foods but not enough kcals.

I'm putting it down to the DY Noxpump I had before training. My heart was racing like a good'un. Also on Saturday when I felt sick id downed a can of redbull before, could be the stims?


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> Haven't used slin for the last week as my diet hasn't been on point. Clean high protein foods but not enough kcals.
> 
> I'm putting it down to the DY Noxpump I had before training. My heart was racing like a good'un. Also on Saturday when I felt sick id downed a can of redbull before, could be the stims?


Ahh right, you could be right with that. I find if I have stims before a workout, (caffiene tabs atm) if I dont eat something within around 20mins - half hour after my workout I feel terrible, lightheaded and shaky. So could be something similar.


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Ahh right, you could be right with that. I find if I have stims before a workout, (caffiene tabs atm) if I dont eat something within around 20mins - half hour after my workout I feel terrible, lightheaded and shaky. So could be something similar.


Yeah it's gotta be mate, my hearts still racing now 3 hours after drinking it! I'll give that a rest for a bit I think.


----------



## TELBOR

Mate that DY pre workout is sh1t! Taste is rank and did sweet fa to me lol.

Sack em off


----------



## C.Hill

Well was up for about 2 hours last night! Just couldn't sleep for shìt! I'm useless with little sleep!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Well was up for about 2 hours last night! Just couldn't sleep for shìt! I'm useless with little sleep!


That sucks. Tren ?!


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Well was up for about 2 hours last night! Just couldn't sleep for shìt! I'm useless with little sleep!


Tren really is effecting you Chris.

What week are you in your cycle?


----------



## onthebuild

Have you tried nytol mate. Its not just over hyped, it does actually work.


----------



## Mingster

I would sack off the stims Chris. I know you like them but you don't really need them I'm sure...


----------



## C.Hill

Dunno what is is lads. From today im dropping all stims including t3. Stopped slin last week as I can't commit to it feeling like this. This is not good.

Today ive eaten-

.3/4 reflex instant mass shake

.roughly 50g white and a few bites of chicken.

.half a PB sarnie.

What.The.****.

Can't wait to get into bed! Been so tired and drained, really feeling rough.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Dunno what is is lads. From today im dropping all stims including t3. Stopped slin last week as I can't commit to it feeling like this. This is not good.
> 
> Today ive eaten-
> 
> .3/4 reflex instant mass shake
> 
> .roughly 50g white and a few bites of chicken.
> 
> .half a PB sarnie.
> 
> What.The.****.
> 
> Can't wait to get into bed! Been so tired and drained, really feeling rough.


Get in bed then mate, maybe write the week off gym wise and concentrate on food and rest


----------



## C.Hill

Been thinking, High estrogen maybe? May increase my adex dosage and see what happens, although I know I get really hot flushes if I use to much adex, will increase to 0.5mg ed.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Been thinking, High estrogen maybe? May increase my adex dosage and see what happens, although I know I get really hot flushes if I use to much adex, will increase to 0.5mg ed.


It might be the t3. I remember reading t3 can cause lethargy in people. Might be worth searching for anything on it here or pm ausbuilt?


----------



## Ginger Ben

XRichHx said:


> It might be the t3. I remember reading t3 can cause lethargy in people. Might be worth searching for anything on it here or pm ausbuilt?


Does with me. I ran it for a few days on dnp and felt rubbish. Dropped t3 and all was well again.


----------



## C.Hill

Wow! Night sweats! My mattress is literally soaked through, disgusting! I'm about to get a shower whilst the mrs changes sheets and that, she's not amused at this time of the morning lmao was a lot of stinky sweat!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Wow! Night sweats! My mattress is literally soaked through, disgusting! I'm about to get a shower whilst the mrs changes sheets and that, she's not amused at this time of the morning lmao was a lot of stinky sweat!


Morning ! Dont remember were you running Tren Enan as a part of your blast?


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Wow! Night sweats! My mattress is literally soaked through, disgusting! I'm about to get a shower whilst the mrs changes sheets and that, she's not amused at this time of the morning lmao was a lot of stinky sweat!


Had this up until 2 weeks ago mate. Get a mattress protector as when you keep sweating it ends up soaking into your mattress and it stinks! I've had to use febreeze every day for the past 2 weeks and smell has finally gone. It was rank! Sweated more in the night on tren en then I did when I dabbled with DNP


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> Morning ! Dont remember were you running Tren Enan as a part of your blast?


Yes mate running 200mg tren e mate. Will up dose in 2 weeks sides dependant.



liam0810 said:


> Had this up until 2 weeks ago mate. Get a mattress protector as when you keep sweating it ends up soaking into your mattress and it stinks! I've had to use febreeze every day for the past 2 weeks and smell has finally gone. It was rank! Sweated more in the night on tren en then I did when I dabbled with DNP


Very good idea mate. Gonna need one I think! Last night was crazy!


----------



## jake87

any of that pre workout stuff makes me want to throw up during or after training. a strong cup of tea i find is a lot better lol


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate running 200mg tren e mate. Will up dose in 2 weeks sides dependant.
> 
> Very good idea mate. Gonna need one I think! Last night was crazy!


if it does soak into the mattress and stinks, try covering it in baking soda and then hoovering off about 15mins later. Can you tell i've been Googling this the last few weeks ha


----------



## C.Hill

liam0810 said:


> if it does soak into the mattress and stinks, try covering it in baking soda and then hoovering off about 15mins later. Can you tell i've been Googling this the last few weeks ha


Haha thanks for the tip mate! Have some domestic reps!


----------



## Guest

I've been off tren e now for over 3 weeks an I'm still waking up in a puddle!

Only 1ml a week too.


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> Haha thanks for the tip mate! Have some domestic reps!


Haha cheers pal. That's the only domestic help I can give as I hate house work!


----------



## C.Hill

2 days off work so far.....eaten fcuk all. What I have eaten has been thrown up into toilet bowl lol feel so weak its unreal.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 2 days off work so far.....eaten fcuk all. What I have eaten has been thrown up into toilet bowl lol feel so weak its unreal.


Bloody hell. Hope you pick up soon mate!


----------



## Mingster

Best wishes Chris. Hope you pull round soon mate.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Hope you feel better soon mate! Not nice at all! :-(


----------



## Galaxy

Doesn't sound good at all mate, hope things pick up.

Are you going to knock the cycle on its head or struggle through?


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads.

I'm carrying on with cycle, haven't jabbed tren a or prop since Sunday better get them in lol just need to get eating again and get in the gym, one more day off training then squats on Saturday!


----------



## C.Hill

The pre-bed recovery stack-

2x Nytol

3x gaviscon

400mg ibuprofen

2x cold+flu

4g vitamin c

5000iu vit d

2x multivit

50mg proviron

Washed down with 50g casein shake.

Fingers crossed for the morning!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> The pre-bed recovery stack-
> 
> 2x Nytol
> 
> 3x gaviscon
> 
> 400mg ibuprofen
> 
> 2x cold+flu
> 
> 4g vitamin c
> 
> 5000iu vit d
> 
> 2x multivit
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> Washed down with 50g casein shake.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the morning!


Something there would surely do something


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

How you feeling this morning mate? Better I hope!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Something there would surely do something


Make him fvcking ill I'd imagine!

You thought about just coming off everything bar a base of test for a week or so Chris? Got a lot of different things floating around in your system.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Make him fvcking ill I'd imagine!
> 
> You thought about just coming off everything bar a base of test for a week or so Chris? Got a lot of different things floating around in your system.


I have thought about that.

I've dropped the t3, slin, tren ace and test prop.

Going to continue with test and tren e with prov, gh and hcg.

Upping fruit and veg intake, lowering carbs and fats.

Feeling bit better today, sleeping and eating ok, just feels like a stuffy head cold.


----------



## C.Hill

Well, first days training and proper eating in 8 days!!!!! Over my sickness bug now, feeling a lot better.

Thought I'd ease myself in with chest and delts.

Flat bb bench

Bar x???

60kg x15

70kg x6

80kg x6

90kg x6

100kg x6

110kg x5

Cable flys

4x12

Db side raises

10kgs 3x12 1 min rest between sets

12.5kg 2x12 1 min rest between sets

Plate loaded iso delt press

20kg(each side) x15

30kg x12

35kg x12 really slow and controlled.

1 arm overhead db extension

10kg 3x12 no rest

Conc curl

12.5kg 3x12 no rest

Rope push down

3P x12

4P 2x12

Db curl

15kg 2x15

Sorted.

Felt amazing being back in the gym, been itching to get in there! The pump was unreal after this session, delts pecs and tri's are so right and sore


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see you back on it! I've had man flu last couple of days which has screwed appetite but managed to force it down!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Good to see you back at it and feeling better mate!  Do you train on your own? Random question I know lol


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Good to see you back on it! I've had man flu last couple of days which has screwed appetite but managed to force it down!


Thanks mate. I genuinely lived on about 700kcals a day AT THE MOST I reckon lol was so weak and tired literally couldn't keep anything down  plus side is I'm even leaner now  will get new pics up soon 



ShaunH101 said:


> Good to see you back at it and feeling better mate!  Do you train on your own? Random question I know lol


Cheers mate.

I've always trained on my own for years until recently. My soppy mate @j.o.s.h from work trains with me now, gonna build him up like a good'un!


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> Thanks mate. I genuinely lived on about 700kcals a day AT THE MOST I reckon lol was so weak and tired literally couldn't keep anything down  plus side is I'm even leaner now  will get new pics up soon
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> I've always trained on my own for years until recently. My soppy mate @j.o.s.h from work trains with me now, gonna build him up like a good'un!


Soppy mate josh, u cannnnnt!


----------



## C.Hill

j.o.s.h said:


> Soppy mate josh, u cannnnnt!


Gosh josh your soooooo beta!  lmao!


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> Gosh josh your soooooo beta!  lmao!


Your lucky I can't neg on tapatalk!


----------



## C.Hill

j.o.s.h said:


> Your lucky I can't neg on tapatalk!


NEGGED.


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> NEGGED.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TELBOR

Good to see your back in business mate


----------



## Galaxy

Glad to see things have are on the up 

Is this your last blast as such before pct?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Glad to see things have are on the up
> 
> Is this your last blast as such before pct?


It's more of a cycle after a cruise than a blast really lol but yeah, pct and off time after this! :scared:


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> It's more of a cycle after a cruise than a blast really lol but yeah, pct and off time after this! :scared:


Gets married.............comes off cycle :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Gets married.............comes off cycle :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl, lost his balls twice!


----------



## C.Hill

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!!!! Fcuking hell! Come back to abuse like that? I'm telling a mod!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns

4x12 increasing weight each set

Wg T bar rows

30kg x15

60kg x15

70kg x15

Smith rear shrug

80kg x15

100kg x15

120kg x15

V low cable shrug superset low pulley row

4x12 increasing weight each set, ouch!

Db rows

30kg x12

35kg x12

40kg x12

10 mins incline walking cardio.

Sorted.

Trained at my tarty gym today as Hercules wasn't open!?!

Gotta say myself I look so out of place there lol everyone's so soft and wobbly it makes me look even veinier and ripped than normal lol

Diets better lately, feeling better and getting the kcals down now, invested in some weight gain shakes as blending oats whey and milk is making me gag! Whereas these go down easy peasy!

Yesterday's eating(very pleased lol)

.6 scrambled eggs, 3 slices burgens, banana, 40g whey, apple juice.

.gaspari real mass shake(1230kcals)

.3 breaded chicken breasts, tin baked beans, apple.

.Cytogainer mass shake.

.3/4 chicken pie, 300g mash, veg.

.small jacket spud, tin tuna, cucumber.

.40g casein, 40g whey, tbls pb.

Today so far-

.100g blueberry wheats, 60g whey, banana.

TRAIN

.gaspari real mass shake.

.3 breaded chicken breast, veg.

TBC.......


----------



## flinty90

nice going mate, but i personally fcukin hate the smith shrugs. i just dont get a good squeeze out of them at all..

still looking mint in your avi though bro X


----------



## Mingster

I'm liking your diet there mate. Looks a lot more sensible and practical and tasty than most:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> nice going mate, but i personally fcukin hate the smith shrugs. i just dont get a good squeeze out of them at all..
> 
> still looking mint in your avi though bro X


Thanks! I lean forward slightly and when I shrug I sort of squeeze backwards like at the top of a deadlift it that makes sense?lol get mad pumps from it as long as its slow and controlled.



Mingster said:


> I'm liking your diet there mate. Looks a lot more sensible and practical and tasty than most:thumbup1:


Cheers mate!

Decided chicken breast and rice just weren't going down easy anymore and was undereating. Time to introduce 'dirtier' foods and high kcal shakes! Force feeding mince and turkey etc just wasn't working for me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> *Straight arm pulldowns*
> 
> *
> 4x12 increasing weight each set *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Wg T bar rows*
> 
> *
> 30kg x15*
> 
> *
> 60kg x15*
> 
> *
> 70kg x15*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Smith rear shrug*
> 
> *
> 80kg x15*
> 
> *
> 100kg x15*
> 
> *
> 120kg x15*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> V low cable shrug superset low pulley row*
> 
> *
> 4x12 increasing weight each set, ouch!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Db rows*
> 
> *
> 30kg x12*
> 
> *
> 35kg x12*
> 
> *
> 40kg x12*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 10 mins incline walking cardio.
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> TBC.......


its like i just walked into IBs journal :lol: hows the back feeling today mate?


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> It's more of a cycle after a cruise than a blast really lol but yeah, *pct and off time after this*! :scared:


You've changed!!

Dont do it haha


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> its like i just walked into IBs journal :lol: hows the back feeling today mate?


Yeah stole a few ideas off him lol worked a treat! Back is sore as fcuk today! Even with lighter weights!



Chelsea said:


> You've changed!!
> 
> Dont do it haha


Haha! Would love to stay on mate but been B+Cing for almost 2 years now lol getting greedy!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Haha! Would love to stay on mate but been B+Cing for almost 2 years now lol getting greedy!


You gotta be greedy in this game mate, i havent read the whole journal but are you going to compete or anything?


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> The pre-bed recovery stack-
> 
> 2x Nytol
> 
> 3x gaviscon
> 
> 400mg ibuprofen
> 
> 2x cold+flu
> 
> 4g vitamin c
> 
> 5000iu vit d
> 
> 2x multivit
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> Washed down with 50g casein shake.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the morning!


Blymee,look at this!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

biglbs said:


> Blymee,look at this!


Ok... I'm looking now what??


----------



## biglbs

ShaunH101 said:


> Ok... I'm looking now what??


So good you posted twice !

The pre bed perk up,i thought i quoted it,,,,,oh fook i did quote it mmmm


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

biglbs said:


> So good you posted twice !
> 
> The pre bed perk up,i thought i quoted it,,,,,oh fook i did quote it mmmm
> View attachment 102192


Hahaha just pulling your third leg mate!


----------



## biglbs

ShaunH101 said:


> Hahaha just pulling your third leg mate!


----------



## dipdabs

Pics for a poorly chick!?


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back squats

Bar x???

60kg x12

75kg x5

90kg x5

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x5

Lying hammies

35kg x12

45kg x12

50kg x6 ds 45kg x6

45kg dropset for 20 reps

Leg press

6P x15

8P x15

10P x15

Standing calf raises

3x15

Sorted.

Could definitely tell I haven't trained legs in 2 weeks that hurt like fcuk! Especially ham curls! Ouch!

Diet today-

.1/2 gaspari real mass shake, banana, 30g whey isolate.

.1/2 gaspari real mass shake, 100g blueberries, 100g red grapes.

.3 breaded chicken breasts, mixed veg, gravy.

.4 slices burgens, 100g PB, peach pot.

.Scoop excel intra training.

.pwo 50g whey isolate, 40g dextrose, 30g oats.

.200g BBQ chicken, 200g spuds, veg

.cytogainer mass shake.

.pint ff milk, tbls walnut oil, 40g casein.


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> You gotta be greedy in this game mate, i havent read the whole journal but are you going to compete or anything?


Hopefully in the near future mate! 



Kaywoodham said:


> Pics for a poorly chick!?


Don't think you could handle it in your fragile state  lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back squats
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 75kg x5
> 
> 90kg x5
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 120kg x5
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> Lying hammies
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> 45kg x12
> 
> 50kg x6 ds 45kg x6
> 
> 45kg dropset for 20 reps
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 6P x15
> 
> 8P x15
> 
> 10P x15
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> 3x15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Could definitely tell I haven't trained legs in 2 weeks that hurt like fcuk! Especially ham curls! Ouch!
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .1/2 gaspari real mass shake, banana, 30g whey isolate.
> 
> .1/2 gaspari real mass shake, 100g blueberries, 100g red grapes.
> 
> .3 breaded chicken breasts, mixed veg, gravy.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, 100g PB, peach pot.
> 
> .Scoop excel intra training.
> 
> .pwo 50g whey isolate, 40g dextrose, 30g oats.
> 
> .200g BBQ chicken, 200g spuds, veg
> 
> .cytogainer mass shake.
> 
> .pint ff milk, tbls walnut oil, 40g casein.


Good session mate,glad to see your appitite is back to some level. God only nows how you get through that lot, i'm nearly at my max at 3000ish cals


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back squats
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 75kg x5
> 
> 90kg x5
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 120kg x5
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> Lying hammies
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> 45kg x12
> 
> 50kg x6 ds 45kg x6
> 
> 45kg dropset for 20 reps
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 6P x15
> 
> 8P x15
> 
> 10P x15
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> 3x15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Could definitely tell I haven't trained legs in 2 weeks that hurt like fcuk! Especially ham curls! Ouch!
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .1/2 gaspari real mass shake, banana, 30g whey isolate.
> 
> .1/2 gaspari real mass shake, 100g blueberries, 100g red grapes.
> 
> .3 breaded chicken breasts, mixed veg, gravy.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, 100g PB, peach pot.
> 
> .Scoop excel intra training.
> 
> .pwo 50g whey isolate, 40g dextrose, 30g oats.
> 
> .200g BBQ chicken, 200g spuds, veg
> 
> .cytogainer mass shake.
> 
> .pint ff milk, tbls walnut oil, 40g casein.


Good session mate,glad to see your appitite is back to some level. God only nows how you get through that lot, i'm nearly at my max at 3000ish cals


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Good session mate,glad to see your appitite is back to some level. God only nows how you get through that lot, i'm nearly at my max at 3000ish cals


Thanks mate it's still not quite back to normal, few of them meals are literally forced and take a while to get down lol

Haven't kcal counted in a while, looks roughly 380g protein 4000kcals. The shakes help a lot, gaspari shake has 250g carbs per serving with 10g of it sugar per serving! Crazy lol


----------



## Guest

Chris just a quicky, how much t3 do/did you take ed while lean bulking?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Chris just a quicky, how much t3 do/did you take ed while lean bulking?


Used 125mcg daily mate.


----------



## C.Hill

Been up about 4 hours last night! Shattered! Then to make matters worse I've had my head in the toilet bowl the last hour! Fcuk sake!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

C.Hill said:


> Been up about 4 hours last night! Shattered! Then to make matters worse I've had my head in the toilet bowl the last hour! Fcuk sake!


Fvcking hell mate! You thought about going to the docs and having bloods/checks done? Something doesn't seem right!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Been up about 4 hours last night! Shattered! Then to make matters worse I've had my head in the toilet bowl the last hour! Fcuk sake!


Lovely!


----------



## C.Hill

ShaunH101 said:


> Fvcking hell mate! You thought about going to the docs and having bloods/checks done? Something doesn't seem right!


I'm gonna have to mate. Can't live like this.


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> Been up about 4 hours last night! Shattered! Then to make matters worse I've had my head in the toilet bowl the last hour! Fcuk sake!


you ever tried one of these mate instead of using your head ??? a lot more sanitry and stops your hair smelling like sh1t


----------



## Guest

Chris you never got bitten or anything on your honeymoon did you?

Could be something you picked up over there?


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk mate its 1 thing after the other atm eh  u still running the GH?


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> you ever tried one of these mate instead of using your head ??? a lot more sanitry and stops your hair smelling like sh1t


Hahaha made me smile that, nice one!



Spawn of Haney said:


> Chris you never got bitten or anything on your honeymoon did you?
> 
> Could be something you picked up over there?


Nah don't think so mate, the mrs is ill at the moment as well lol although not as severe as me. I've had this feeling on previous cycles, I'm actually starting to think its the WC t500? Only got ill like this last time after I'd switched from pc to wc, not sure? Might get some rhom and see how I feel.



JANIKvonD said:


> fuk mate its 1 thing after the other atm eh  u still running the GH?


I know mate! Poor poor me!lol still trying my hardest to get the kcals in, progress is slow when I'm like this 

Yes mate switched to 4iu ed pre-bed.


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Used 125mcg daily mate.


Cheers Chris.

My bulks always end up slightly dirty so am definitely having a lean bulk in the new year.

You have a pm also


----------



## C.Hill

Thinking about lowering the test and upping the tren? See what difference that makes?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Thinking about lowering the test and upping the tren? See what difference that makes?


Ah, the tren higher than test idea?!

Doing it's rounds at the moment lol

Give it a whirl if your questioning how you feel on the wc test  '


----------



## XRichHx

Hope you get well soon mate. its ****ey when your feeling ill.


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up this morning feeling fresher than febreeze! Only woke up once, and that was for 45 mins at 2.00am, straight back to sleep till 6.45! Loved it!

Think the gh and nytol helped as I've been forgetting to take these prebed for the last few days, also didn't eat a large meal/shake before bed which helped also.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

What Nytol are you using mate? The stuff from behind the counter or just off the shelf??

good you're feeling better!


----------



## C.Hill

ShaunH101 said:


> What Nytol are you using mate? The stuff from behind the counter or just off the shelf??
> 
> good you're feeling better!


Yeah just normal nytol mate, was the best feeling ever waking upto the alarm and being able to eat breakfast! Loved it lol the simple things we take for granted ey?lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

C.Hill said:


> Yeah just normal nytol mate, was the best feeling ever waking upto the alarm and being able to eat breakfast! Loved it lol the *simple things we take for granted ey?lol*


Haha I know what you mean mate!


----------



## Guest

Nytol did the trick for me, wouldn't say it really got me off to sleep but it certainly induced a deep sleep, would wake up feeling like a new man every morning!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST + BACK

Bb bench superset bb row(no rest except putting new plates on bar)

Bar x?/?

60kg x12/12

80kg x6/6

90kg x6/6

100kg x6/6

110kg 6/6

Gasping for breath lol

Rope straight arm pulldowns superset incline db flys

45kg x12/ 15kg x12

55kg x12/ 20kg x12

65kg x11/ 25kg x12

Single arm overhead db extension

12.5kg x12(each arm)

15kg x12

Dips

2xfailure

21/17

Sorted.

Nice quick intense session to tonight! Felt sick as fcuk walking home lol completed the workout really quick lol happy with my bb benching, becoming a lot smoother now.

Still pìssed off that I've eaten fcuk all AGAIN! Very disappointing. Oh well, bodies still changing  will get some new pics up soon!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

5 min incline walking

Rotator cuff warmups 2x10

Rear delt machine

2x15

Face pulls

3x12

Db front raise

7.5kg x12

10kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

Seated db press

22.5kg x8

27.5kg x8

32.5kg x8

35kg x7

Db side raises

10kg 2x12

12.5 kg x10

10kg x12 dropset 7.5kgs x15

Delts on fire!!!!

Reverse smith shrugs

50kg x15

90kg x15

110kg x15

150kg x12

Db shrugs

50kg 3x15

Cable side raises

3x15= mega pump, looked sick lol

20mins 3% incline walking 3.8.

Sorted.

Mixed exercises up a little and my shoulders definatly appreciated it! Also decided I gotta start training front delts so was fun squeezing the shìt out of them! Kept everything uber strict except final cable side raises, shoulders were burning like crazy, was an effort to drink protein shake lol


----------



## C.Hill

Yeah yeah I'm plodding along on the treadmill, actually feels good! About time I started training the most important muscle! The heart!


----------



## Little_Jay

C.Hill said:


> Yeah yeah I'm plodding along on the treadmill, actually feels good! About time I started training the most important muscle! The heart!


good lad! ive started meself, feel better for it!

how u gainin mate?


----------



## C.Hill

Little_Jay said:


> good lad! ive started meself, feel better for it!
> 
> how u gainin mate?


Yeah gaining nice mate, slowly though as still struggling with food :/


----------



## XRichHx

Hello mate, how you feeling? You got shot of the sickness yet or is it still lingering on?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Hello mate, how you feeling? You got shot of the sickness yet or is it still lingering on?


It seems to have calmed down at the moment! Sleeping really well and getting the meals in, energy is a lot better too, feeling a lot more positive!

On that note, just prepped tomorrows meals! Nice and easy...

.4 fried eggs, 2 burgens, 30g whey, 40g oats.

.Tin tuna, 50g mixed seeds, salad.

.2 breaded chicken breasts, gravy, 30g whey, 40g oats.

.4x burgens, 75g peanut butter, 60g grapes, 60g blueberries.

.TRAIN- intra bbw excel with added 10g glutamine and 5g taurine.

.Pwo- 60g whey, 40g dextrose, 20g oats, 60g blueberries.

.200g Chicken, 300g potatoes, 100g veg.

.Cytogainer mass shake.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> It seems to have calmed down at the moment! Sleeping really well and getting the meals in, energy is a lot better too, feeling a lot more positive!
> 
> On that note, just prepped tomorrows meals! Nice and easy...
> 
> .4 fried eggs, 2 burgens, 30g whey, 40g oats.
> 
> .Tin tuna, 50g mixed seeds, salad.
> 
> .2 breaded chicken breasts, gravy, 30g whey, 40g oats.
> 
> .4x burgens, 75g peanut butter, 60g grapes, 60g blueberries.
> 
> .TRAIN- intra bbw excel with added 10g glutamine and 5g taurine.
> 
> .Pwo- 60g whey, 40g dextrose, 20g oats, 60g blueberries.
> 
> .200g Chicken, 300g potatoes, 100g veg.
> 
> .Cytogainer mass shake.


That's good mate, nothing worse, have a bit of a cold myself. Pain in the ring.

Looks like a good days eating tomorrow. You'll need to get some new pics up now that your back on the bulk.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Are you still on cycle mate?


----------



## tyramhall

Looking good in your avi mate. Looks like good progress has been made


----------



## cas

Man, what's a "burgen" I though you meant burger to start with...until I seen it written a second time?


----------



## animal adam

cas said:


> Man, what's a "burgen" I though you meant burger to start with...until I seen it written a second time?


It's a type of bread mate with like 13g protein per slice!


----------



## cas

Per fecking slice? I'm sold...where do you buy it?

Wait.......how big is the slice? Lol


----------



## constantbulk

any super market, soya and linseed has the highest protein content


----------



## animal adam

cas said:


> Per fecking slice? I'm sold...where do you buy it?
> 
> Wait.......how big is the slice? Lol


Lol walburtons super toast has 7g per slice.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> That's good mate, nothing worse, have a bit of a cold myself. Pain in the ring.
> 
> Looks like a good days eating tomorrow. You'll need to get some new pics up now that your back on the bulk.


Yeah I will mate! When I say bulk I really mean a slight increase in kcals to gain muscle without fat lol slowly but leanly lol



ShaunH101 said:


> Are you still on cycle mate?


Yes mate, 750mg test e, 300mg tren e.



tyramhall said:


> Looking good in your avi mate. Looks like good progress has been made


Cheers, feels like I've wasted a lot of time though :/



cas said:


> Man, what's a "burgen" I though you meant burger to start with...until I seen it written a second time?


Burgens soya and linseed bread mate! Beautiful! Been eating it every week without fail for at least 2.5 years now lol love the stuff!


----------



## cas

If that's the case bang a loaf a day down


----------



## synthasize

mater i saw you using gaspari real mass a while back and ive used gaspari before and rate it, but for those 1230cals how much powder is there and can it mix in a shaker?


----------



## C.Hill

synthasize said:


> mater i saw you using gaspari real mass a while back and ive used gaspari before and rate it, but for those 1230cals how much powder is there and can it mix in a shaker?


Tbh mate I only bought it off bbw as it was reduced by about £30 because of a slight rip in the bag lol

It does mix up lovely, I have to do half at a time though as you'll need roughly 800ml water lol unless I'm at home I just blend it up with peanut butter.


----------



## animal adam

How you finding the Bbw excel???. Notice anything from it?.


----------



## C.Hill

PSYCHED for squatting later!

That is all.


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back bb squat

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x5

155kg x5  PB 

Lying hammies

40kg x12

50kg x10

45kg x12

30kg x20

Leg press

8P x15

10P x15

Iso quad extension

1P x12

2P x12

Calf raises

2x15

Dead.

Legs are ruined. Especially after the 15 rep leg presses, both sets really deep with a good squeeze at the top of the movement.

Over the moon about my squatting! Woop! 160kg next week hopefully!


----------



## Mingster

Always like to see a squatting pb:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> How you finding the Bbw excel???. Notice anything from it?.


Not sure really lol tastes nice and extra aminos can never be a bad thing, especially when training!



Mingster said:


> Always like to see a squatting pb:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, so happy at the moment lol


----------



## j.o.s.h

cas said:


> Per fecking slice? I'm sold...where do you buy it?
> 
> Wait.......how big is the slice? Lol


Looks like normal bread, tastes like normal bread, same size as normal bread but somewhere in that slice burgen have hidden 12.6g of protein!! Magic!


----------



## flinty90

as always bro good work bieng done !!!!X


----------



## C.Hill

Strange red swollen patch below right delt, quite tender too, jabbed 1ml yesterday and must of gone lower than usual, took 2 anti histamine and 2 ibuprofen. See what it's like in the morning.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Flat bb bench

Bar x???

60kg x10

80kg x5

100kg x5

115kg x5 

100kg x10

Cable x overs

4x10-12

Plate loaded iso chest press

20kg x15

35kg x12

30kg x12

Machine flys

3x15

1x7

Overhead db extension

10kg x12

15kg x10

12.5kg x12

Tri pushdowns

3x12-15

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

Progress pic, getting fat!


----------



## cas

"Getting fat" he says....you taking the ****?

Looking pretty good fella!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ TRI'S
> 
> Flat bb bench
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x5
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 115kg x5
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> Cable x overs
> 
> 4x10-12
> 
> Plate loaded iso chest press
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> Machine flys
> 
> 3x15
> 
> 1x7
> 
> Overhead db extension
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 15kg x10
> 
> 12.5kg x12
> 
> Tri pushdowns
> 
> 3x12-15
> 
> Sorted.


Nice bench mate, improving every session :thumbup1:



C.Hill said:


> Progress pic, getting fat!
> View attachment 103081


Fat cnut :lol:

Seriously mate well done, you really no how to keep lean


----------



## Bad Alan

Doing well judging by picture lean and big in delts! Arms seem to be lacking compared to delts/chest?

Hows the shoulder PIP?


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads!



Bad Alan said:


> Doing well judging by picture lean and big in delts! Arms seem to be lacking compared to delts/chest?
> 
> Hows the shoulder PIP?


Cheers mate, arms are a weak point for me. Hate training them, have started religiously training them every week for the last month or so now and starting to see a difference.

Would rather do dropset squats than a set of barbell curls lmao


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Cheers mate, arms are a weak point for me. Hate training them, have started religiously training them every week for the last month or so now and starting to see a difference.
> 
> Would rather do dropset squats than a set of barbell curls lmao


Dont mind training Tri's but hate training bicep's with a passion too! I need to bring mine up aswell, you can never have arms that are too big


----------



## TELBOR

Looking well fatty!

You sir are a c.unt 

And I hate you.

Hope your well bro  x


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Dont mind training Tri's but hate training bicep's with a passion too! I need to bring mine up aswell, you can never have arms that are too big


I totally agree! I need to start putting the effort in!



R0BLET said:


> Looking well fatty!
> 
> You sir are a c.unt
> 
> And I hate you.
> 
> Hope your well bro  x


Lmao thankyou sir! Looking rather sexy yourself x


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Lmao thankyou sir! Looking rather sexy yourself x


Oooh, I'm blushing lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Can only see ur avi mate but u look in great nick in the tiny pic lol

....off for a [email protected] x


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic, getting fat!
> View attachment 103081


now i can see it full size. forearms look like there coming on well there, lats/chest/delts all look great......wtf are the things on ur belly tho?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> now i can see it full size. forearms look like there coming on well there, lats/chest/delts all look great......wtf are the things on ur belly tho?


Cheers mate, things on my belly?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, things on my belly?


aye round things?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> aye round things?


Belly button?


----------



## onthebuild

JANIKvonD said:


> aye round things?


I was thinking the same thing! I thought I was special with one big round lump, this greedy cvnt has 8


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I thought I was special with one big round lump, this greedy cvnt has 8


8???? News to me lol


----------



## NorthernSoul

gettin fat lol, you have an 8 pack never mind 6


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic, getting fat!
> View attachment 103081


Looking decent mate.


----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic, getting fat!
> View attachment 103081


Fcuk off......just........Fcuk off lol


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> 8???? News to me lol


Yeah 8 haha, no idea why its called a 6 pack when there's 8 muscles :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

onthebuild said:


> Yeah 8 haha, no idea why its called a 6 pack when there's 8 muscles :confused1:


its actually one muscle :rolleye:


----------



## onthebuild

Fatstuff said:


> its actually one muscle :rolleye:


Is that true??? why did i not know this?

Also why are they/it called abdominals/abs then, not abdominal/ab?


----------



## JANIKvonD

onthebuild said:


> Is that true??? why did i not know this?
> 
> Also why are they/it called abdominals/abs then, not abdominal/ab?


i call mine an 'ab'


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fatstuff said:


> its actually one muscle :rolleye:


and only a cvnt whos never seen there abs read this far in


----------



## C.Hill

Alot of man love for my abs in here lmao


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Alot of man love for my abs in here lmao


u mean ab? lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> u mean ab? lol


LMAO oh yeah sorry lol


----------



## dipdabs

FIIIIIITTTTT!


----------



## C.Hill

Kaywoodham said:


> FIIIIIITTTTT!


Thankyou Miss Woodham.


----------



## TELBOR

Kaywoodham said:


> FAAAATTTTT!


Bit harsh!

:lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Appetite is through the roof today! 2000kcals consumed already!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns

3x12 increasing weight each set

1x8

T bar rows

20kg x20

35kg x15

75kg x12

Shoulder width front pulldowns

3x12

Behind neck pulldowns

3x12-15 BIG squeeze at bottom.

Low cable shrugs superset low pulley rows

3x12 fcuk these hurt!

Alternate db curls

15kg 3x12

Ez machine preacher

2x15

Bb curls

3x6-10

Sorted.

Didn't go mad with weight, just really feeling the muscles working, especially being neck pulldowns, felt real gooood!

Diet today-

.gaspari mass shake

.4 slices burgens, 75g PB, banana

.100g cereal, 2x pork rolls.

.BP mass shake, peach pot.

TRAIN

.40g dextrose, 30g oats, 50g whey, 10g glutamine.

.200g chicken, 400g jacket spud, veg.

.BP mass shake.


----------



## DigIt

onthebuild said:


> Is that true??? why did i not know this?
> 
> Also why are they/it called abdominals/abs then, not abdominal/ab?


abdominals haha!! who told you that bud? your abs are (is) named rectus abdominis and your core is the erector spinae


----------



## onthebuild

DigIt said:


> abdominals haha!! who told you that bud? your abs are (is) named rectus abdominis and your core is the erector spinae


Well you did just refer to em as ABS aka ABdominalS... :whistling:


----------



## DigIt

onthebuild said:


> Well you did just refer to em as ABS aka ABdominalS... :whistling:


yeah ABS a.k.a. ABdominiS haha!


----------



## onthebuild

DigIt said:


> yeah ABS a.k.a. ABdominiS haha!


I hate you. :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

I've always thought they were abdominals too? And I bet 99% of people think this too lol


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> I've always thought they were abdominals too? And I bet 99% of people think this too lol


Not just me then! :stupid:


----------



## Fatstuff

we still on this...? :rolleye:


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> we still on this...? :rolleye:


Yeah enough of the shìt lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I think ur abs 'abdominal muscles' Are everything in ur abdomen - rectus, obliques the lot. But ur 6 pack is one split down the middle muscle not 6 or 8 muscles. The lines are tendons. But it's being anal really


----------



## C.Hill




----------



## Fatstuff

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 103340


----------



## C.Hill

Went out on works Xmas do last night, thought if take it easy, kept away from stella and stuck with 8 pints of fosters.

Yep, head down toilet bowl at 5am lmao, may have to give delts a miss today, ill see how I feel after I got some food down me. Craving mcds pancakes!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Went out on works Xmas do last night, thought if take it easy, kept away from stella and stuck with 8 pints of fosters.
> 
> Yep, head down toilet bowl at 5am lmao, may have to give delts a miss today, ill see how I feel after I got some food down me. Craving mcds pancakes!


You went out on a bender i see  My my did you get laid though ?


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> You went out on a bender i see  My my did you get laid though ?


Yes!



Now got 9 pancakes to demolish


----------



## C.Hill

Finally used liquid egg whites for the first time! Loads easier than cracking them separately!

250g is 8 whites, scramble it with cheese and serve on 3 burgens with ketchup mmmm


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Rotator cuff warmup

Rear delt machine

3x15-20

Rope facepulls

3x10-12

Front db raises

10kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x10

Seated db press

20kg x10

30kg x8

35kg x8

37.5kg x7

Db side raises

10kg x15

15kg x10

12.5kg 2x12

Behind smith shrugs

40kg x20

80kg x20

120kg x20

160kg x10

Cable side raises

14kg 2x15

Sorted.

FÚCK! Feels like my shoulders are made of lead! Absolutely killed them! Didn't take long either!

Really liking seated db press after working rear and front delts, can't lift as much but still really effective, blasts the fcuk out of the them.

Diet today-

.bp mass shake, blueberries.

.8 egg whites, 50g cheese, 3 slices burgens.

.TRAIN 1 scoop bbw excel with extra 10g glutamine.

.40g dextrose, 40g oats, 50g whey, 10g glutamine.

.8 egg whites, 100g blueberry wheats.

TBC....


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Finally used liquid egg whites for the first time! Loads easier than cracking them separately!
> 
> 250g is 8 whites, scramble it with cheese and serve on 3 burgens with ketchup mmmm


Looks awful but I'm sure they taste good when cooked


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Looks awful but I'm sure they taste good when cooked


Just tastes like eggs lol


----------



## onthebuild

Only realised when you posted that pic that egg whites arent actually white :confused1:

Dont be so modest with the DB press, 37.5 is a massive weight to be pressing considering the 3 exercises done before! I'll be happy when I can press those weights for a first exercise!


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Only realised when you posted that pic that egg whites arent actually white :confused1:
> 
> Dont be so modest with the DB press, 37.5 is a massive weight to be pressing considering the 3 exercises done before! I'll be happy when I can press those weights for a first exercise!


Lmao! Doofy lol

Yeah I suppose, 9 previous sets ill allow that lol

Will keep this routine up for 4 more weeks then switch again to db press first with a rep range of 5-6 so strength should be right up!


----------



## C.Hill

Just worked out what is eat roughly on a daily basis on that fitday app, quite suprising, never knew I ate so many carbs lol

5,211kcals

158.4g fat

497.2g carbs

415.6g protein

Not bad.


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Just worked out what is eat roughly on a daily basis on that fitday app, quite suprising, never knew I ate so many carbs lol
> 
> 5,211kcals
> 
> 158.4g fat
> 
> 497.2g carbs
> 
> 415.6g protein
> 
> Not bad.


What are you weighing at the moment?


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> What are you weighing at the moment?


195lbs leanish mate.

Weight gain is stalling so thought I'd add it all up, bloody annoying means I gotta add another 500kcal or so for a few weeks and see how I get on.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> What are you weighing at the moment?


195lbs leanish mate.

Weight gain has stalled so thought I'd add it all up, bloody annoying means I gotta add another 500kcal or so for a few weeks and see how I get on.


----------



## C.Hill

3 of tomorrow meals!

16 egg whites, 50g cheese, banana.

100g cereal, BP mass shake.

4 slices burgens, 50g peanut butter, 80g grapes, 80g blueberries.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You going to eat those eggs cold??


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> You going to eat those eggs cold??


No way mate lol microwave for 2 mins then throw loads of ketchup on lol

Want a 160kg squat tomorrow so need the energy!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> No way mate lol microwave for 2 mins then throw loads of ketchup on lol
> 
> Want a 160kg squat tomorrow so need the energy!!!!!


Thanks fvck was making me feel sick thinking about it! Lol

Good luck, that's a great target to aim for


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> 195lbs leanish mate.
> 
> Weight gain has stalled so thought I'd add it all up, bloody annoying means I gotta add another 500kcal or so for a few weeks and see how I get on.


Naaa bang more gear in 

**** load of carbs and holding good condition


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Naaa bang more gear in
> 
> **** load of carbs and holding good condition


You reckon? Haha fcuk it 3g test and 1.5g tren it is.


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> You reckon? Haha fcuk it 3g test and 1.5g tren it is.


Ahhh the ol' faithful Ausbuilt cruise doseage? :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

So pìssed off!!! Given myself pretty bad pip in right quad!!!! Can't even bend my leg at all lol walking like a right doof, mrs even had to put my sock on for me this morning lmao

Worst thing is I was so hyped for squats tonight!!! Gonna have to give them a miss


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> So pìssed off!!! Given myself pretty bad pip in right quad!!!! Can't even bend my leg at all lol walking like a right doof, mrs even had to put my sock on for me this morning lmao
> 
> Worst thing is I was so hyped for squats tonight!!! Gonna have to give them a miss


Dickhead youuuuu!


----------



## Pictor

C.Hill said:


> So pìssed off!!! Given myself pretty bad pip in right quad!!!! Can't even bend my leg at all lol walking like a right doof, mrs even had to put my sock on for me this morning lmao
> 
> Worst thing is I was so hyped for squats tonight!!! Gonna have to give them a miss


Did that myself the other week mate, knew it didn't feel right but thought fcuk it and pinned anyway!


----------



## C.Hill

Big Ste said:


> Did that myself the other week mate, knew it didn't feel right but thought fcuk it and pinned anyway!


Got a dirty little lump lol can't even bend the fcuker. Overdosed on ibuprofen and an ice pack had helped it a bit as its roasting lol


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> Got a dirty little lump lol can't even bend the fcuker. Overdosed on ibuprofen and an ice pack had helped it a bit as its roasting lol


massage it mate...HARD! grit your teeth and then the pain will subside over the next few hours.


----------



## C.Hill

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> massage it mate...HARD! grit your teeth and then the pain will subside over the next few hours.


Mate literally gently prodding it is excruciating lol doubt I could grit through that sort of pain, makes my fingers go weak if it makes sense, horrible queazy sort of pain lol


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> Mate literally gently prodding it is excruciating lol doubt I could grit through that sort of pain, makes my fingers go weak if it makes sense, horrible queazy sort of pain lol


i know mate. ive been there. grit you teeth and do it. make a rolling motion with a clenched fist over the lump several times. then in an hour do it again. it WILL go.


----------



## C.Hill

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i know mate. ive been there. grit you teeth and do it. make a rolling motion with a clenched fist over the lump several times. then in an hour do it again. it WILL go.


Just did it.

Your a cnut.


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> Just did it.
> 
> Your a cnut.


lol. give it time. will disperse.


----------



## DigIt

C.Hill said:


> So pìssed off!!! Given myself pretty bad pip in right quad!!!! Can't even bend my leg at all lol walking like a right doof, mrs even had to put my sock on for me this morning lmao
> 
> Worst thing is I was so hyped for squats tonight!!! Gonna have to give them a miss


that sucks man. do you mean just a bad jab when you say pip?


----------



## Guest

Thought your other half did all your jabs Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

DigIt said:


> that sucks man. do you mean just a bad jab when you say pip?


Yeah super pip this time.



Spawn of Haney said:


> Thought your other half did all your jabs Chris?


She does my main 5ml jabs in my ass, I pin my delts and quads with slin pins for trenprop, this one just fcuked me lol


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> So pìssed off!!! Given myself pretty bad pip in right quad!!!! Can't even bend my leg at all lol walking like a right doof, mrs even had to put my sock on for me this morning lmao
> 
> Worst thing is I was so hyped for squats tonight!!! Gonna have to give them a miss


When you say pip I think it should read grapefruit or satsuma!!


----------



## Fatstuff

have u got a foam roller mate, try and work it out with that...


----------



## C.Hill

Leg is still super duper uber malooba sore, big red lump, very tender and roasting hot. I'm ignoring it may be an abcess and will ride it out lol

Just binned these too!

4ml wc trenprop ready for a ml a day, binning it as got dirty pip and I saw bubbles enter the vial when withdrawing so not talking any risks.

The other is 1.5ml tren e, 3ml cido 750mg test e. Been sitting in cupboard for 2 weeks and again am not risking it.

What a waste :crying:


----------



## just-that-ek

Is that from it sitting there for a while or?

Reason is I'm looking to pre load all my pins for future reference


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> Leg is still super duper uber malooba sore, big red lump, very tender and roasting hot. I'm ignoring it may be an abcess and will ride it out lol
> 
> Just binned these too!
> View attachment 103869
> 
> 
> 4ml wc trenprop ready for a ml a day, binning it as got dirty pip and I saw bubbles enter the vial when withdrawing so not talking any risks.
> 
> The other is 1.5ml tren e, 3ml cido 750mg test e. Been sitting in cupboard for 2 weeks and again am not risking it.
> 
> What a waste :crying:


 WHAATTTT??? mental, after wildcat prop200 id pin acid and probably enjoy it!


----------



## C.Hill

just-that-ek said:


> Is that from it sitting there for a while or?
> 
> Reason is I'm looking to pre load all my pins for future reference


When I preloaded my pin I noticed bubbles escaping into vial which doesn't usually happen? Jabbed next day and leg is swollen and red so just not risking it mate.



onthebuild said:


> WHAATTTT??? mental, after wildcat prop200 id pin acid and probably enjoy it!


Haha nah mate I'd rather squat than limp lol


----------



## onthebuild

Haha send it my way dont bin it :lol:

Ive seen bubbles enter the vial a few times as I withdraw, think its just the angle of the pin going in that leaves a minute gap between the metal pin and the rubber. Small enough for air to enter, but not big enough for oil to come out of.

(well thats how I think of it.)


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Leg is still super duper uber malooba sore, big red lump, very tender and roasting hot. I'm ignoring it may be an abcess and will ride it out lol
> 
> Just binned these too!
> View attachment 103869
> 
> 
> 4ml wc trenprop ready for a ml a day, binning it as got dirty pip and I saw bubbles enter the vial when withdrawing so not talking any risks.
> 
> The other is 1.5ml tren e, 3ml cido 750mg test e. Been sitting in cupboard for 2 weeks and again am not risking it.
> 
> What a waste :crying:


do u always pre-load ur pins mate? iv never even thought of doing that lol, does it keep ok in a syringe?

...i draw bubbles in every now and again & it doesnt make any difference to PIP tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya getting on anyway....still getting sick etc?


----------



## Chris86

How's the leg now mate ?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya getting on anyway....still getting sick etc?


It comes and goes in waves mate. Been alot better since dropping t3, slin and tren a/test p.



Chris86 said:


> How's the leg now mate ?


Getting better! Can tie shoelaces now without being in agony lmao haven't trained alllll week!!!!!!! Gonna rinse it tomorrow!


----------



## C.Hill

Today I have eaten a kg of cereal, equalling 4180kcals!!!! Plus all the full fat milk I dunno what the total was lol


----------



## Little_Jay

C.Hill said:


> Today I have eaten a kg of cereal, equalling 4180kcals!!!! Plus all the full fat milk I dunno what the total was lol


love cereal! what did you have?

mmmmm cereal, i want some now


----------



## C.Hill

Little_Jay said:


> love cereal! what did you have?
> 
> mmmmm cereal, i want some now


Some oaty raisin nuts cluster things lol bloody addictive!

On another note! Just made my first protein pancake and it went down a treat!

70g oats

250g egg whites

1/2 banana

Tbls walnut oil

Blend then bang in frying pan for 5 mins, jobs a good'un! Covered them in golden syrup


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> *Some oaty raisin nuts cluster things lol bloody addictive!*
> 
> On another note! Just made my first protein pancake and it went down a treat!
> 
> 70g oats
> 
> 250g egg whites
> 
> 1/2 banana
> 
> Tbls walnut oil
> 
> Blend then bang in frying pan for 5 mins, jobs a good'un! Covered them in golden syrup


Haha I've been living off these all week during my exams, i just add a scoop of choc whey and tis lush


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> Some oaty raisin nuts cluster things lol bloody addictive!
> 
> On another note! Just made my first protein pancake and it went down a treat!
> 
> 70g oats
> 
> 250g egg whites
> 
> 1/2 banana
> 
> Tbls walnut oil
> 
> Blend then bang in frying pan for 5 mins, jobs a good'un! Covered them in golden syrup


Mmmmmmm they sound good! Gotta get me sum liquid egg whites!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Flat bb bench

60kg x10

80kgx10

100kgx14  pb very strange

110kgx6

Incline db press

30kg x12

42.5kgs x7 failure.

Front db raises superset side raises

10kg x12

12.5kg x10

Db side raises

15kg 2x10

Rope facepulls

3x15

Machine shoulder press

35kg x20

55kg x12(5second rest) x4 failure.

20mins incline walking cardio.

Sorted.

100kg for 14 reps!!!! Yeah boy! Was made up with that lol was planning to stick at 5 reps but it felt like nothing at 5 so carried on till failure, had to breathe the last few out but was amazed lol

Week off from the gym always does me wonders!


----------



## JANIKvonD

cracking pb mate. iv just had a week off with the being fuked too so might attempt 1 tonight


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> cracking pb mate. iv just had a week off with the being fuked too so might attempt 1 tonight


Thanks mate! Hopefull legs feeling strong tonight! Wanna try 160kg.

What you training tonight?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Thanks mate! Hopefull legs feeling strong tonight! Wanna try 160kg.
> 
> What you training tonight?


chest mate.....might copy yours and get shoulders out the way too lol, got work p!shup allday friday so will be a short training week


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back bb Squats

Bar x????

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x12

Look at my fcuking squat rack! Waist height! Had to duck right underneath it to catch it on back, ridiculous and dangerous. Needless to say 100 was the max I was playing with.



Walking bb lunges

40kg 4x12

Pìssed off. Going home.

Not fcuking happy at all.

Gym nearest me is getting done up at the moment, extended weights area and loads of new equipment so most equipment has been moved to a separate hall so they can work on it.

They moved everything except ALL leg equipment????? What the fcuk??!


----------



## C.Hill

On a better note...all meals went down lovely today!

.8 egg whites, 60g oats, 30g whey, 1/2 banana, 1.5tbls walnut oil.

.4 slices burgens, 40g cheese, cucumber.

.65g brown rice, 200g mince, tomatoes, broccoli.

.bp mass shake.

TRAIN

.50g dextrose, 30g oats, 50g whey.

.200g chicken, 300g white potatoes, veg.

..8 egg whites, 60g oats, 30g whey, 1/2 banana, 1.5tbls walnut oil.

.50g casein.


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back bb Squats
> 
> Bar x????
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> Look at my fcuking squat rack! Waist height! Had to duck right underneath it to catch it on back, ridiculous and dangerous. Needless to say 100 was the max I was playing with.
> 
> View attachment 104472
> 
> 
> Walking bb lunges
> 
> 40kg 4x12
> 
> Pìssed off. Going home.
> 
> Not fcuking happy at all.
> 
> Gym nearest me is getting done up at the moment, extended weights area and loads of new equipment so most equipment has been moved to a separate hall so they can work on it.
> 
> They moved everything except ALL leg equipment????? What the fcuk??!


Lol, surely that's adjustable?


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, surely that's adjustable?


You'd like to think so wouldn't ya lol stupid.


----------



## j.o.s.h

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back bb Squats
> 
> Bar x????
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x12
> 
> Look at my fcuking squat rack! Waist height! Had to duck right underneath it to catch it on back, ridiculous and dangerous. Needless to say 100 was the max I was playing with.
> 
> View attachment 104472
> 
> 
> Walking bb lunges
> 
> 40kg 4x12
> 
> Pìssed off. Going home.
> 
> Not fcuking happy at all.
> 
> Gym nearest me is getting done up at the moment, extended weights area and loads of new equipment so most equipment has been moved to a separate hall so they can work on it.
> 
> They moved everything except ALL leg equipment????? What the fcuk??!


Squat rack for migets! or tom thumb!


----------



## DigIt

C.Hill said:


> On a better note...all meals went down lovely today!
> 
> .8 egg whites, 60g oats, 30g whey, 1/2 banana, 1.5tbls walnut oil.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, 40g cheese, cucumber.
> 
> .65g brown rice, 200g mince, tomatoes, broccoli.
> 
> .bp mass shake.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .50g dextrose, 30g oats, 50g whey.
> 
> .200g chicken, 300g white potatoes, veg.
> 
> ..8 egg whites, 60g oats, 30g whey, 1/2 banana, 1.5tbls walnut oil.
> 
> .50g casein.


how come you don't eat egg yolk bud?


----------



## C.Hill

DigIt said:


> how come you don't eat egg yolk bud?


I love egg yolk mate! I just but the 6kg packs of liquid egg whites from bulkpowders, much mor convenient and alot less messier lol

My fats come from seeds, oils, cheese, mince and milk.

Weekends it's always fried eggs on toast  mmmmm


----------



## flinty90

hows it going you fcukin sexy studly cnut lol !!!

oh i like the squat rack haha i think i saw that in the hobbit :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hows it going you fcukin sexy studly cnut lol !!!
> 
> oh i like the squat rack haha i think i saw that in the hobbit :lol:


I'm alright darling yourself?

It's a fcuking joke aint it lol the gym instructors were quite happy to let me crack on though lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol at the squat rack wtf.


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol at the squat rack wtf.


Crazy aint it lol

Looking sick in new avi mate! Big cnut!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Crazy aint it lol
> 
> Looking sick in new avi mate! Big cnut!


Yep, wouldnt like failing with it lol.

Thanks mate, took it the other day. Growing.


----------



## flinty90

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, wouldnt like failing with it lol.
> 
> Thanks mate, took it the other day. Growing.


Fcuk me mate you have a body lol... looking well bro !!!

@C.Hill im good thanks matey


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, wouldnt like failing with it lol.
> 
> Thanks mate, took it the other day. Growing.


Looking really well buddy.


----------



## Suprakill4

LOL, thanks, im not just a walking pair of legs haha.


----------



## DigIt

C.Hill said:


> I love egg yolk mate! I just but the 6kg packs of liquid egg whites from bulkpowders, much mor convenient and alot less messier lol
> 
> My fats come from seeds, oils, cheese, mince and milk.
> 
> Weekends it's always fried eggs on toast  mmmmm


oh right haha, i thought you was just wasting **** loads of egg yolk :lol:

i'm gonna try that protein pancake recipe and get myself some egg whites


----------



## DigIt

bulk powders asking for 8.99 delivery minimum? :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill

DigIt said:


> oh right haha, i thought you was just wasting **** loads of egg yolk :lol:
> 
> i'm gonna try that protein pancake recipe and get myself some egg whites


No way would I waste my yolk lol yeah it is lovely matter, takes minutes to make too and pure ingredients.

£8.99? Doesn't normally I don't think?


----------



## C.Hill

Now many know I'm not Myproteins biggest fan. But I've just randomly had 2 chocolate protein muffins delivered to work?lmao taste pretty good!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Now many know I'm not Myproteins biggest fan. But I've just randomly had 2 chocolate protein muffins delivered to work?lmao taste pretty good!
> View attachment 104745


Sneakily trying a little PR. they get a huge bashing on here. I moved to Bulk P cause I was sick of their delivery carrier.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Sneakily trying a little PR. they get a huge bashing on here. I moved to Bulk P cause I was sick of their delivery carrier.


Yes mate BP for me too now. Great products and service.


----------



## XRichHx

Happy Xmas matey.


----------



## C.Hill

Welllllllllllllllllll..........haven't been in the gym for 2 weeks now!!!! Naughty naughty me.

Been eating shìt loads of food, especially protein pancakes mmmmmm! and been for a few runs outdoors lol

Looking forward to the new year, hate it when I slack and fall of the wagon.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Welllllllllllllllllll..........haven't been in the gym for 2 weeks now!!!! Naughty naughty me.
> 
> Been eating shìt loads of food, especially protein pancakes mmmmmm! and been for a few runs outdoors lol
> 
> Looking forward to the new year, hate it when I slack and fall of the wagon.


It's the time of year mate, your allowed time off. You have a good Xmas?


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Welllllllllllllllllll..........haven't been in the gym for 2 weeks now!!!! Naughty naughty me.
> 
> Been eating shìt loads of food, especially protein pancakes mmmmmm! and been for a few runs outdoors lol
> 
> Looking forward to the new year, hate it when I slack and fall of the wagon.


Ill be glad for it all to be done with mate so i can get back to it properly. Eaten so much sh1t it's crazy.


----------



## Pictor

C.Hill said:


> Welllllllllllllllllll..........haven't been in the gym for 2 weeks now!!!! Naughty naughty me.
> 
> Been eating shìt loads of food, especially protein pancakes mmmmmm! and been for a few runs outdoors lol
> 
> Looking forward to the new year, hate it when I slack and fall of the wagon.


I trained for the first time in a week yesterday, proper half hearted chest session!

Been ill since Xmas day night with that sh!tty vomiting bug and only just getting my appetite back now, can't wait to be back to normal and in a routine 

Even beginning to think the gear I'm cruising on is bunk?! Lost my sex drive last few days and not getting morning wood either?!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

C.Hill said:


> Welllllllllllllllllll..........haven't been in the gym for 2 weeks now!!!! Naughty naughty me.
> 
> Been eating shìt loads of food, especially protein pancakes mmmmmm! and been for a few runs outdoors lol
> 
> Looking forward to the new year, hate it when I slack and fall of the wagon.


When in Germany for Fibo expo there was a protein pancake stand making them fresh. Not too bad but a little dry I find without maple syrup which negates the point I think lol


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> It's the time of year mate, your allowed time off. You have a good Xmas?


Yeah I suppose lol

Yeah was ok thanks mate yourself Didn't get pìssed once!?



Suprakill4 said:


> Ill be glad for it all to be done with mate so i can get back to it properly. Eaten so much sh1t it's crazy.


I know mate I just can't stop eating!! Loads of chocolate lol


----------



## C.Hill

Big Ste said:


> I trained for the first time in a week yesterday, proper half hearted chest session!
> 
> Been ill since Xmas day night with that sh!tty vomiting bug and only just getting my appetite back now, can't wait to be back to normal and in a routine
> 
> Even beginning to think the gear I'm cruising on is bunk?! Lost my sex drive last few days and not getting morning wood either?!


Shìt man sorry to hear! Hope your all good now!!

What gear you cruising on? Using adex/other ai's/serms?



Incredible Bulk said:


> When in Germany for Fibo expo there was a protein pancake stand making them fresh. Not too bad but a little dry I find without maple syrup which negates the point I think lol


Yeah that's the problem, they're really fluffy and light but quite dry, UNLESS I smother them in golden syrup lmao


----------



## Pictor

C.Hill said:


> Shìt man sorry to hear! Hope your all good now!!
> 
> What gear you cruising on? Using adex/other ai's/serms?
> 
> Yeah that's the problem, they're really fluffy and light but quite dry, UNLESS I smother them in golden syrup lmao


Yeah a lot better now mate... Running some polish Sust

Sust 250mg/e10d

Adex 0.5mg/x2 weekly

hCG 1000iu/week

Links to pics, scroll down!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/205801-jelfa-omnadren.html#post3758476


----------



## C.Hill

Big Ste said:


> Yeah a lot better now mate... Running some polish Sust
> 
> Sust 250mg/e10d
> 
> Adex 0.5mg/x2 weekly
> 
> hCG 1000iu/week
> 
> Links to pics, scroll down!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/205801-jelfa-omnadren.html#post3758476


Good to hear mate! The funny thing is ugl is more reliable than most pharma lately lol


----------



## Pictor

C.Hill said:


> Good to hear mate! The funny thing is ugl is more reliable than most pharma lately lol


You still running WC mate?


----------



## C.Hill

Big Ste said:


> You still running WC mate?


Yes mate, t500 and tren200.


----------



## TELBOR

I don't think a certain person likes being asked for pics pmsl


----------



## Galaxy

Back training yet mate or is it a case of death by chocolate


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Incline db press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x10

Cable x overs

10kg x12

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

Db lateral raise

8kg x15

10kg x12

12kg x12

14kg x12

Machine shoulder press

3x12-15

Overhead db extension

10kg x12

12kg x12

14kg x12

Sorted.

1st session in a long time! Felt really tight and achy, crazy pumps in delts too, painful in fact.

Felt so sick after that, literally shuffled very slowly to the car lol feel terrible still!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ DELTS
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> Cable x overs
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12.5kg x12
> 
> 15kg x12
> 
> Db lateral raise
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> Machine shoulder press
> 
> 3x12-15
> 
> Overhead db extension
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> 1st session in a long time! Felt really tight and achy, crazy pumps in delts too, painful in fact.
> 
> Felt so sick after that, literally shuffled very slowly to the car lol feel terrible still!


Serious DOMS on the horizon for tomorrow!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/ DELTS
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> Cable x overs
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12.5kg x12
> 
> 15kg x12
> 
> Db lateral raise
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> Machine shoulder press
> 
> 3x12-15
> 
> Overhead db extension
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> 1st session in a long time! Felt really tight and achy, crazy pumps in delts too, painful in fact.
> 
> Felt so sick after that, literally shuffled very slowly to the car lol feel terrible still!


Nice little routine mate that one, might pinch that for myself for a few session if time gets short ...

it goes to show even without the mega massive weights how good a body you can build too !!!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Serious DOMS on the horizon for tomorrow!


Yes mate it's gonna be a bìtch lol



flinty90 said:


> Nice little routine mate that one, might pinch that for myself for a few session if time gets short ...
> 
> it goes to show even without the mega massive weights how good a body you can build too !!!


Yeah nice simple and effective, failure on last set of every exercise, really slow tempo, squeezing the pecs together before even moving the weights, and squeezing the delts before even raising the dbs on lat raises, hard to explain lol


----------



## C.Hill

DIET TODAY-

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls peanut butter, 100g blueberries.

TRAIN.

-Intra- large scoop bbw excel, + extra 6g leucine and 10g glutamine.

.PWO- 50g whey, 30g dextrose, 50g oats, 10g glutamine.

.Large meat feast pizza 

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb, banana.

.100g oat/raisen cereal, 5 boiled eggs.

.250g turkey, 400g potatoes, broccoli.

.16 egg whites, 50g cheese.

.60g casein, tbls walnut oil.

Very happy with appetite today! And it's the first day with a semi decent diet lol currently boiling the spuds and grilling my turkey, seasoned with paprika yeah boy!

Have also decided to include a dirty meal each day, like a pizza, 1300kcals in that badboy and goes down easy. 2 for £7 in sainsburys lol thought I'd load up 

Have also increased tren dosage to 400mg, veins were insane at the gym earlier, was getting some funny looks lol.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Good going mate.

When you say db over head press in your chest/delts workout, do you do these for chest as in pullovers or have you done a bit of triceps at the end?


----------



## C.Hill

need2bodybuild said:


> Good going mate.
> 
> When you say db over head press in your chest/delts workout, do you do these for chest as in pullovers or have you done a bit of triceps at the end?


Db over head extension you mean? Yeah I do them one armed sitting down.

That session was 2 exercises each for chest and 2 for delts, 1 at the end for triceps.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Yeh sorry mate i meant extensions. got confused when i saw it and was tryna work out how you would do that for chest or delts lol


----------



## XRichHx

Diet looks good mate. Always been a fan of how you do it. I'm looking to get lean on this cut so I can slowly lean bulk C.Hill style.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Diet looks good mate. Always been a fan of how you do it. I'm looking to get lean on this cut so I can slowly lean bulk C.Hill style.


Read that last bit to the tune of gangnam style lol


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Read that last bit to the tune of gangnam style lol


Now I have it in my head! Thanks!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns

7P 4x10 (45sec rest between sets)

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x10

160kg x10

-straps-

180kg x6

Had to sit down for 10 mins with head in between legs as felt soooo sick! Haven't deadlifted in quite a while. Makes me realise how shìt my cardio is, really need to sort it out, I have been trying but feels like an impossible battle to get fitter whilst on tren.

WG pull-ups x5

Hammer grip pull-ups x5

Close grip pull-ups x5

Repeated that twice then could taste my breakfast so called it a day. Little gutted as I wanted to bust some t-bar rows but was pointless.

Happy with deadlifts though, getting away from lower reps for a few months, will stick with 10 reps for 5 weeks then increase them to 15 reps, see what happens lol will probably destroy me but I love the stress it puts it on the body.

Also advised some new year newbs on squatting, was unreal! He was in the smith machine, one foot slightly in front of the other, close together, and squatting down on his toes!!!!! Knees were all over the place lol looked so painful!


----------



## C.Hill

DIET TODAY

.banana, 25g whey, supps.

40min walk.

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb.

.100g brown rice, 1.5 tin tuna, broccoli.

.TRAIN

.50g whey, 50g oats, 30g dextrose, 10g glutamine.

.Large ham and pineapple pizza

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb

.200g chicken pasta bake, loaf garlic bread.

.Apple strudel, custard 

.15 egg whites, 40g oats, 30g casein.

Getting it in.


----------



## C.Hill

One hours cardio.

30mins medium paced incline walk.

30mins bike.

Diet today-

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb.

.200g chicken, 50g pasta, 50g cashews, banana.

.Large pepperoni pizza, 25g whey.

.100g oats, 50g whey, 1.5tbls walnut oil, 100g blueberries.

CARDIO

.60g whey, 10g glutamine, 40g oats.

.6 sausages, 400g sweet potato, green beans.

.300ml ff milk, 50g casein.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> One hours cardio.
> 
> 30mins medium paced incline walk.
> 
> 30mins bike.
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb.
> 
> .200g chicken, 50g pasta, 50g cashews, banana.
> 
> .Large pepperoni pizza, 25g whey.
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, 1.5tbls walnut oil, 100g blueberries.
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> .60g whey, 10g glutamine, 40g oats.
> 
> .6 sausages, 400g sweet potato, green beans.
> 
> .300ml ff milk, 50g casein.


Really cracking into this cv mate. fair play to you i just can never be bothered even though my fitness is [email protected]

Nice diet Btw


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> One hours cardio.
> 
> 30mins medium paced incline walk.
> 
> 30mins bike.
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, tbls pb.
> 
> .200g chicken, 50g pasta, 50g cashews, banana.
> 
> .Large pepperoni pizza, 25g whey.
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, 1.5tbls walnut oil, 100g blueberries.
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> .60g whey, 10g glutamine, 40g oats.
> 
> .6 sausages, 400g sweet potato, green beans.
> 
> .300ml ff milk, 50g casein.


Double post :cursing:


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Straight arm pulldowns
> 
> 7P 4x10 (45sec rest between sets)
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 140kg x10
> 
> 160kg x10
> 
> -straps-
> 
> 180kg x6
> 
> Had to sit down for 10 mins with head in between legs as felt soooo sick! Haven't deadlifted in quite a while. Makes me realise how shìt my cardio is, really need to sort it out, I have been trying but feels like an impossible battle to get fitter whilst on tren.
> 
> WG pull-ups x5
> 
> Hammer grip pull-ups x5
> 
> Close grip pull-ups x5
> 
> Repeated that twice then could taste my breakfast so called it a day. Little gutted as I wanted to bust some t-bar rows but was pointless.
> 
> Happy with deadlifts though, getting away from lower reps for a few months, will stick with 10 reps for 5 weeks then increase them to 15 reps, see what happens lol will probably destroy me but I love the stress it puts it on the body.
> 
> Also advised some new year newbs on squatting, was unreal! He was in the smith machine, one foot slightly in front of the other, close together, and squatting down on his toes!!!!! Knees were all over the place lol looked so painful!


nice and simple....like you


----------



## PHMG

and whats this about advising newbs. F.UCK that! you are there for one reason only. yourself. So those little c.unts can go suck a cock. Even if one was pinned by the bar at the throat, you shouldnt even notice it. Get your angry face on pussy ass white boi!


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Really cracking into this cv mate. fair play to you i just can never be bothered even though my fitness is [email protected]
> 
> Nice diet Btw


Yeah gotta be done mate, kills me lol

Cheers  keeps it interesting, got bored of the chicken and rice repeat diet lol



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and whats this about advising newbs. F.UCK that! you are there for one reason only. yourself. So those little c.unts can go suck a cock. Even if one was pinned by the bar at the throat, you shouldnt even notice it. Get your angry face on pussy ass white boi!


Mate I couldn't let this poor little cnut fcuk himself up, was painful and sort of embarrassing to watch lol you cringe for him lol


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> Yeah gotta be done mate, kills me lol
> 
> Cheers  keeps it interesting, got bored of the chicken and rice repeat diet lol
> 
> Mate I couldn't let this poor little cnut fcuk himself up, was painful and sort of embarrassing to watch lol you cringe for him lol


see cringy middle age men doing sh.it everyday. I like to tut, shake my head and then look away. :lol:


----------



## PHMG

C.Hill said:


> Yeah gotta be done mate, kills me lol
> 
> Cheers  keeps it interesting, got bored of the chicken and rice repeat diet lol
> 
> Mate I couldn't let this poor little cnut fcuk himself up, was painful and sort of embarrassing to watch lol you cringe for him lol


see cringy middle age men doing sh.it everyday. I like to tut, shake my head and then look away. :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back squat

60kg x15

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x5

Leg press

80kg x15

120kg x15

160kg x15

200kg x12

250kg x12

280kg x8

Quad extension

36kg x15

50kg x15

64kg x12

Sorted!

First leg session in a few weeks and it couldn't have gone better! Over the moon with squats, had to remove the safety bars as I was going lower than them lmao

Gyms got a new leg press so tried that out, very happy with the movement and the stress it places on the quads is alot better than my other gym.



Leg extensions were disgusting after squats and leg press, about 3 mins rest between as was feeling very sicky again lol

Diet today-

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil.

.handful of cashews, 4 slices burgens, 50g whey.

.Large ham and pineapple pizza with added 100g chicken.

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil

TRAIN

.50g whey, 50g oats, 40g dextrose.

.250g turkey, 400g sweet potato, broccoli.

.6 boiled eggs, 500ml ff milk.

.40g casein, tbls pb.


----------



## C.Hill




----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> View attachment 107009


Lol. Struggling mate 

Me too! Good eh :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Struggling mate
> 
> Me too! Good eh :lol:


Yes mate, legs are really tight today, expecting mega DOMS tomorrow morning!


----------



## TELBOR

Roll on the morning shít


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Roll on the morning shít


My DOMS are so bad at the moment that I've booked tomorrow off work!lmao!

Was limping round all afternoon and going up and down scissor lifts, not good. Plus I got terrible pip again in my left ass cheek! It's spread up into my lower back! Fcuking agony mate!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> My DOMS are so bad at the moment that I've booked tomorrow off work!lmao!
> 
> Was limping round all afternoon and going up and down scissor lifts, not good. Plus I got terrible pip again in my left ass cheek! It's spread up into my lower back! Fcuking agony mate!


Bloody hell you loon! But a day off for doms is brilliant 

That's why I never pinned my bum, in fear of catching sciatic nerve lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Bloody hell you loon! But a day off for doms is brilliant
> 
> That's why I never pinned my bum, in fear of catching sciatic nerve lol


Yeah boy lie in for me!

Dreading incline pressing tomorrow though, The pressure on the lower back from sitting in the bench is gonna be a killer!!!


----------



## dipdabs

I can hardly walk if its any consolation!


----------



## C.Hill

dipdabs said:


> I can hardly walk if its any consolation!


Don't wanna know about your private life girl


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Don't wanna know about your private life girl


I wish it was down to having a bloody private life lol


----------



## C.Hill

dipdabs said:


> I wish it was down to having a bloody private life lol


Lmao

Leg DOMS is disgusting though, really crippled at the moment lol


----------



## dipdabs

C.Hill said:


> Lmao
> 
> Leg DOMS is disgusting though, really crippled at the moment lol


My boy had to tuck himself into bed the poor sod lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yeah boy lie in for me!
> 
> Dreading incline pressing tomorrow though, The pressure on the lower back from sitting in the bench is gonna be a killer!!!


Hehehehe, day off but getting a session in! Good man :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

Yep it's official. I'm a cripple lol pips eased off a bit though.

Delts and chest later!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yep it's official. I'm a cripple lol pips eased off a bit though.
> 
> Delts and chest later!


Enjoy! My morning shít was perfect...... couldn't budge off the seat


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ BI'S

Rotator cuff exercises

Db lateral raises(45 sec rest between sets)

8kg x15

10kg x12

12kg x12

14kg x12

12kg x12

10kg x12

8kg x16

FUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!

Facepulls

3x15

Smith reverse shrugs

80kg x15

120kg x15

140kg x12

Front smith shrugs

140kg x15

160kg x12,12

Close grip Ez preacher curls

20kg x12

30kg x10

Wide grip ez curls

30kg x12

40kg x8

Hammer curls

12kg x15

14kg x15

Sorted.

Completed this is in 30mins! Shoulders were on fire! Literally in pain lol saving the pressing for chest on Saturday, can hardly sit down so couldn't see the point lol


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> I can hardly walk if its any consolation!


Thought I was gentle with you last night Kay


----------



## dipdabs

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thought I was gentle with you last night Kay


In your dreams Haney only special people get near my bum


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> DELTS/ BI'S
> 
> Rotator cuff exercises
> 
> Db lateral raises(45 sec rest between sets)
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> 8kg x16
> 
> FUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 3x15
> 
> Smith reverse shrugs
> 
> 80kg x15
> 
> 120kg x15
> 
> 140kg x12
> 
> Front smith shrugs
> 
> 140kg x15
> 
> 160kg x12,12
> 
> Close grip Ez preacher curls
> 
> 20kg x12
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> Wide grip ez curls
> 
> 30kg x12
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 12kg x15
> 
> 14kg x15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Completed this is in 30mins! Shoulders were on fire! Literally in pain lol saving the pressing for chest on Saturday, can hardly sit down so couldn't see the point lol


Nice work mate, can't beat that deep burn on lateral raises!


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> In your dreams Haney only special people get near my bum


You let window lickers and remedials near your batty? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

crackin work as usual chrisy boy. how u holding down the food these days? what u running atm? x


----------



## Guest

I ache just reading them lateral raise sets!


----------



## PHMG

Spawn of Haney said:


> You let window lickers and remedials near your batty? Lol


 :lol:

the whole cast of The Undateables are all over kays ass!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, can't beat that deep burn on lateral raises!


Mate they felt like they wanted to fall off!lmao



JANIKvonD said:


> crackin work as usual chrisy boy. how u holding down the food these days? what u running atm? x


Cheers ba! Foods going down beautifully! Check back a few pages for current diet, changes daily but the same sort of shìt.

Currently running 1g test, 400mg tren e and that's it, been on this for 2 weeks now.


----------



## PHMG

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, can't beat that deep burn on lateral raises!


----------



## dipdabs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol:
> 
> the whole cast of The Undateables are all over kays ass!


I don't do abuse nor take advantage of anyone!

They do pay well mind...

Anyway stop spamming this journal! I never do it...


----------



## C.Hill




----------



## infernal0988

right mate update me im too lazy to read & i need to catch up on your journal 

What are you currently cycling ?

Weight & bf%

some lifts

current diet etc 

Been abit lazy on watching others journals lately so


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> right mate update me im too lazy to read & i need to catch up on your journal
> 
> What are you currently cycling ?
> 
> Weight & bf%
> 
> some lifts
> 
> current diet etc
> 
> Been abit lazy on watching others journals lately so


Lazy cnut!!!

1g test,400mg tren e.

200lb. Not sure on bf%, looking smoother than usual.

Squatting a2g 150kg for 5 reps easy now.

Diet will literally be a few pages back.


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Lazy cnut!!!
> 
> 1g test,400mg tren e.
> 
> 200lb. Not sure on bf%, looking smoother than usual.
> 
> Squatting a2g 150kg for 5 reps easy now.
> 
> Diet will literally be a few pages back.


Yep im a lazy no good cuwnt 

Great squat their mate 

Will be using WC myself after april you know 

going to do Test, Tren , EQ & mast


----------



## C.Hill

infernal0988 said:


> Yep im a lazy no good cuwnt
> 
> Great squat their mate
> 
> Will be using WC myself after april you know
> 
> going to do Test, Tren , EQ & mast


Haha thanks mate, 160 next week!

Let me know how you get on with the eq!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Haha thanks mate, 160 next week!
> 
> Let me know how you get on with the eq!


Oh i will im pretty sure you will be WELL INFORMED


----------



## flinty90

hey matey hows life treating you ?? are ya still making it pay buddy !!!


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> hey matey hows life treating you ?? are ya still making it pay buddy !!!


Yeah not too bad mate. First night in a long time last night I was up about 6 times, threw up again, I think it's cos I missed my bedtime meal, wake up shaking and sick I'm so hungry! Not a nice feeling!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Yeah not too bad mate. First night in a long time last night I was up about 6 times, threw up again, I think it's cos I missed my bedtime meal, wake up shaking and sick I'm so hungry! Not a nice feeling!


That sickness issue has been with you for a while, I think you should get yourself down to the docs!

When you getting progress pics up? Not seen any for a while, from the journal you must have made some good progress since last set.


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Yeah not too bad mate. First night in a long time last night I was up about 6 times, threw up again, I think it's cos I missed my bedtime meal, wake up shaking and sick I'm so hungry! Not a nice feeling!


wouldnt have thought that missing your bedtime meal would make you throw up. I would go to the docs if i was you mate. Have you dropped alot of the meds because a while a you were on a fair bit of stuff.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> That sickness issue has been with you for a while, I think you should get yourself down to the docs!
> 
> When you getting progress pics up? Not seen any for a while, from the journal you must have made some good progress since last set.


Can't be fcuked with the docs lol

Will get some pics up ASAP.



kingdale said:


> wouldnt have thought that missing your bedtime meal would make you throw up. I would go to the docs if i was you mate. Have you dropped alot of the meds because a while a you were on a fair bit of stuff.


It's strange mate, if I don't have some oats or toast before I go to sleep, I always without fail wake up about 4-6am shaking and feeling awful, it's only till I down a shake with oats and whey my body calms down, it's crazy, and bloody annoying.

Only meds I'm taking are proviron and adex alongside test and tren.


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> It's strange mate, if I don't have some oats or toast before I go to sleep, I always without fail wake up about 4-6am shaking and feeling awful, it's only till I down a shake with oats and whey my body calms down, it's crazy, and bloody annoying.
> 
> Only meds I'm taking are proviron and adex alongside test and tren.


That is strange its not like you are barely eating through the day or anything either.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> That is strange its not like you are barely eating through the day or anything either.


I know mate. The only thing I can think of was that I ate fcuk all yesterday, and was 70% dirty, including half a tub of quality streets lmao that's the only thing I can think of that's changed.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/BACK

Incline bb bench

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x6

90kg x8

Cable flys

4x12 increasing weight each set

Close grip pulldowns

4x10

Close grip low rows

4x12-15

Sorted.

Mad pump.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> CHEST/BACK
> 
> Incline bb bench
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x6
> 
> 90kg x8
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 4x12 increasing weight each set
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> 4x10
> 
> Close grip low rows
> 
> 4x12-15
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Mad pump.


braw baby sesh there mate....u changed to a 2day split or sumin?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> braw baby sesh there mate....u changed to a 2day split or sumin?


Was really slow movements mate, uber strict lol was simple but murder, failure on last 2 sets of each exercise. In and out. No messing.

Not actually sticking to a routine for once lol (except for legs).

Just train chest/back/legs/shoulders randomly, some days might put chest and shoulders or chest and back together? See how I'm feeling lol obviously now next weeks back session will include deadlifts. It's an unwritten plan that is working in my head lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Lol ahhh, sorry mate never meant it like the weights were small...just less volume per group to ur normal, keep it up


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Bb back squats

60kg x15

100kg x8

140kg x3(strange twinge in upper left leg, round joint area? Bloody painful, felt like I needed to pop something to sort it?)

Left them alone as pain was getting worse.

Leg press

100kg x15

180kg x15

260kg x12

220kg x15

Ham curls

42kg 4x15

Leg extension

2x12

1x15

Sorted.

Gutted about squats! Pìssed off actually as I really wanted a 160kg squat!! Grrrr!

Leg press was sick though, nice slow controlled movements, was a killer.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ DELTS

Incline bb bench

60kg x15

80kg x12

90kg x11

60kg x12

Cable flys

3x12

Db side raises

10kg x12

12kg x12

14kg x10

10kg x15

Seated delt press

5P x15

7P x15

Both sets really slow, swear I could hear the muscle fibres tearing lol

Machine chest press

??? 2x15

Sorted.

Laaaavly session.

Diets been shìt today :/


----------



## Heath

Did you ever try the widow maker squats?


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Did you ever try the widow maker squats?


No I didn't mate! Forgot what they are?


----------



## Heath

Evil.

Haha


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Evil.
> 
> Haha


Care to remind me?


----------



## Heath

-Squats, Front squats, Leg Press, Hack Machine squats, Power squats, whatever. 4-5 sets ramped, 4-6 reps on top set (could do two sets here), then rest, reduce the weight some and do a 20 rep widowmaker... (which basically means that after 8-10 reps or so you hold the weight and catch your breath, then grind out a few more reps, repeat until you get 16-20 or so... If you do front-squats as your main exercise, do the widowmaker on the leg-press or hack machine.


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> -Squats, Front squats, Leg Press, Hack Machine squats, Power squats, whatever. 4-5 sets ramped, 4-6 reps on top set (could do two sets here), then rest, reduce the weight some and do a 20 rep widowmaker... (which basically means that after 8-10 reps or so you hold the weight and catch your breath, then grind out a few more reps, repeat until you get 16-20 or so... If you do front-squats as your main exercise, do the widowmaker on the leg-press or hack machine.


That sounds disgusting, and I can taste my food coming back up just thinking about it lol


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns 4x10

Working upto 65kg x10

Underhand strict Bb rows

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x10, 10

Hammer pull-ups x8

Wide grip x8 {sloooow}

Underhand x8

Db shrugs

30kg x15

40kg x15

50kg x10

Seated One arm cable rows

1 set Low row/high row/medium row

3x12

Ez curls

30kg 2x10......fcuking boring, end of lol.

Sorted!

Laaaavly session, straight arm pulldowns absolutely fried my lats at the start! Crazy Mind muscle connection with underhand bb rows, squeezed the fcuk out of them!

Feeling pretty good lately, foods going down, getting decent sleep, sitting at 202lbs lean,

Need to start putting effort into biceps, abs and calves!!!!!! Haven't trained abs in a verrrrrry long time, not good.

Also, I highly recommend butterscotch ripple flavoured whey from @TheProteinWorks ! Bloody tasty!


----------



## TheProteinWorks

C.Hill said:


> Also, I highly recommend butterscotch ripple flavoured whey from @TheProteinWorks ! Bloody tasty!


Big thanks there C.Hill mate for the Butterscotch shout out :thumb:

So glad you like it buddy.... we were nervous about the launch after expectation was so high with Cherry Bakewell and Lemon Shortcake Whey but seems the Butterscotch ripple might be the new no.1 

anyway hope you're having a good weekend and training/ recovering well


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!!

Bb back squats/ no belt.

60kg x15

100kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x1

160kg x1 PB 

165kg x1 PB 

Leg press

160kg x15

200kg x15

250kg 2x10 failure last set.

Quad extensions

6 sets, 30 sec rest Inbetween, 12 reps each set, increasing by 2 plates at a time= killer. Last set was rest pausing on 6th rep lol

Seated calves

1x20 - tasted a little sick lol

Sorted.

Literally as soon as I got home I threw up like a beast! Filled the toilet up lol

Very happy with that session! Especially my 165 squat! Was actually deeper than normal and I got it up quite easy! Will try and hit 5 reps on 155kg next week before upping weight again.

Leg press was realllly slow and controlled, was really fighting the weight all the way from the 6-7th rep.

Shame I couldn't hit calves but fcuk it! 165kg woop!!!!


----------



## mikemull

Top squatting!


----------



## C.Hill

Experimenting.....



Bloody tasty with the flake lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Experimenting.....
> 
> View attachment 108439
> 
> 
> Bloody tasty with the flake lol


Well.........

Any good lol

Enjoying TPW stuff mate??


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Well.........
> 
> Any good lol
> 
> Enjoying TPW stuff mate??


Yeah was really tasty lol

Yes I am mate! Not sure what they're done to the chocolate silk flavour though? Tastes odd for chocolate lol wouldn't get it again.

Butterscotch is beautiful though!


----------



## NorthernSoul

C.Hill said:


> Yeah was really tasty lol
> 
> Yes I am mate! Not sure what they're done to the chocolate silk flavour though? Tastes odd for chocolate lol wouldn't get it again.
> 
> Butterscotch is beautiful though!


I have chocolate protein taste coming out my ears! Unflavoured all the time from now on, with my own hot chocolate mixed in


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yeah was really tasty lol
> 
> Yes I am mate! Not sure what they're done to the chocolate silk flavour though? Tastes odd for chocolate lol wouldn't get it again.
> 
> Butterscotch is beautiful though!


Looked it!

Yeah I agree mate, I prefer it with oats and it taste better.

I'm yet to try Butterscotch!

Quick one, you've done 1 Rip haven't you?

Any good and what did you jab and how long for?


----------



## TELBOR

And NPP ??


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db press

20kg x15

30kg x10

40kg x11

Incline bb

60kg x15

85kg x10

Cable flies

3x12

Incline smith

50kg x12

Dropset- 70kg x9-60kg x6- 50kg x10

Pec deck

2x15

Tricep work.

Sorted.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Experimenting.....
> 
> View attachment 108439
> 
> 
> Bloody tasty with the flake lol


Ha nice one. I've seen myself putting them 99p tesco mini cheesecakes in a a shake. Tastes awfully good.


----------



## infernal0988

oi @C.Hill check your PM ! Got such good news as regards to my health!


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> oi @C.Hill check your PM ! Got such good news as regards to my health!


You didn't catch aids? :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> You didn't catch aids? :lol:


no more like im sick all the freakin time ! Fever and just feel awful 24/7


----------



## TELBOR

infernal0988 said:


> no more like im sick all the freakin time ! Fever and just feel awful 24/7


Oh


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Looked it!
> 
> Yeah I agree mate, I prefer it with oats and it taste better.
> 
> I'm yet to try Butterscotch!
> 
> Quick one, you've done 1 Rip haven't you?
> 
> Any good and what did you jab and how long for?





R0BLET said:


> And NPP ??


Yes mate ran the pc one rip at 0.5ml eod for 6 weeks, bit nippy but good strength gains.

Can't remember what dose of NPP I ran lol good though!



infernal0988 said:


> oi @C.Hill check your PM ! Got such good news as regards to my health!


Replied mate!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate ran the pc one rip at 0.5ml eod for 6 weeks, bit nippy but good strength gains.
> 
> Can't remember what dose of NPP I ran lol good though!
> 
> Replied mate!


Never got any reply mate ...


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yes mate ran the pc one rip at 0.5ml eod for 6 weeks, bit nippy but good strength gains.
> 
> Can't remember what dose of NPP I ran lol good though!
> 
> Replied mate!


Cheers big ears!

NPP good shít?


----------



## infernal0988

R0BLET said:


> Cheers big ears!
> 
> NPP good shít?


Will try NPP for a kickstart to a cycle in the future love the idea of fast acting deca i see it as a good alternative to a oral kicker much like Dbol


----------



## JANIKvonD

alrite bud, what dosage did u run ur accutane?


----------



## cas

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite bud, what dosage did u run ur accutane?


And a follow on to this is did you use any creams etc...


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Db side raise

10kg x12

14kg 3x10

Facepulls

4x12 upto 57kg

Db front raise

10kg x12

14kg x10

Bb shrug

60kg x15

100kg x15

120kg x15

140kg x12

Seated db press

22kg x10

32kg x10

38kg x7

Seated db side raise(mega strict, tension throughout with pause at top and bottom)

8kg 3x12 FUUUUUCK!

Sorted!


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite bud, what dosage did u run ur accutane?


120mg for 6 months then, 80mg for 2 months, 20mg for 4 months.



cas said:


> And a follow on to this is did you use any creams etc...


Nah none of that, just the odd sunbed


----------



## C.Hill

Diet today-

.50g whey, 100g oats, tbls PB.

.200g chicken, 300g potato, broccoli tbls EVOO.

.250g steak, 300g potatoes, broccoli.

.100g oats/50g whey, tbls EVOO, 100g blueberries.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 30g oats, 40g dextrose

.200g chicken, 300g sweet potato, green beans.

.250g egg whites, 50g oats, 40g casein.


----------



## synthasize

C.Hill said:


> Diet today-
> 
> .50g whey, 100g oats, tbls PB.
> 
> .200g chicken, 300g potato, broccoli tbls EVOO.
> 
> .250g steak, 300g potatoes, broccoli.
> 
> .100g oats/50g whey, tbls EVOO, 100g blueberries.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .50g whey, 30g oats, 40g dextrose
> 
> .200g chicken, 300g sweet potato, green beans.
> 
> .250g egg whites, 50g oats, 40g casein.


Looks good mate! Quite similar to mine


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns

65kg 3x10

Rack pulls

100kg x10

140kg x10

160kg x10

180kg x3

-Straps-

180kg x5

200kg x5

220kg x5

230kg x3

Underhand bb rows

70kg x12

90kg x12

100kg x10

Sorted.

Felt sick again lol went home.


----------



## C.Hill

Whole back is tight and sore as fcuk today! Lovely job. Reckon I'm gonna start belting up again for deads/rack pulls, pretty tender today.


----------



## NorthernSoul

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic, getting fat!
> View attachment 103081


Whats your BF% here chris?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> BACK
> 
> Felt sick again lol went home.


Get some pre workout pies down ya lol. Great for upping the deads and squats


----------



## C.Hill

Time to go natty I think...


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Time to go natty I think...


Troll!


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Troll!


Nope no troll! Been 2 weeks since last jab. I've been b+c for 2 years now lol time for a break and to get the mrs up the duff!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Nope no troll! Been 2 weeks since last jab. I've been b+c for 2 years now lol time for a break and to get the mrs up the duff!


Good for you mate!!

Nothing wrong in being natty x


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Good for you mate!!
> 
> Nothing wrong in being natty x


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> Whats your BF% here chris?


Haven't got a clue mate!! 12-14% maybe? Never had it checked!


----------



## NorthernSoul

12-14. You having a laugh lol. Oh alright, get it checked!


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> 12-14. You having a laugh lol. Oh alright, get it checked!


Haha ok I'm 6%  I wish lol

Hopefully don't get to fat now I'm mixing with the natty scum!

Decided to cruise on cidos for a few weeks to allow body to rid the tren without stopping to harsh.


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Time to go natty I think...


What on earth is going on in this journal!?


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats ur condition like now mate?.....still no seen ur pins 

good luck with the baby making mucker


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> What on earth is going on in this journal!?


Gotta be done mate. Finding gains are slowing aswell.



JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur condition like now mate?.....still no seen ur pins
> 
> good luck with the baby making mucker


Thinking of starting a new journal mate, will get pics up of current condition PLUS legs! Lol

Cheers ba!


----------



## Chelsea

C.Hill said:


> Gotta be done mate. Finding gains are slowing aswell.


Fair play mate. What are you running at the moment then?


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Time to go natty I think...


unsubscribes to journal


----------



## NorthernSoul

So whats the plan?

Have you decided how long your going natty or just going with what feels right?


----------



## NorthernSoul

You ran 75mcg of T3 ED for a while, what T3 brand was it?


----------



## flinty90

hows it going chris ya dirty roiding cnut X


----------



## C.Hill

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate. What are you running at the moment then?


750mg test e, 400mg tren e.



Juic3Up said:


> So whats the plan?
> 
> Have you decided how long your going natty or just going with what feels right?


Just need to give the body a break mate, also don't wanna make it any harder to conceive in the future. Will get bloods done in 3 weeks then again in 4 months and see where I'm at.

Will run peptides, gh and maybe slin whilst off.



Juic3Up said:


> You ran 75mcg of T3 ED for a while, what T3 brand was it?


75-125mcg. Pharma mate.



flinty90 said:


> hows it going chris ya dirty roiding cnut X


Hello mate, haven't trained(or eaten/slept properly) since Sunday! Hard times with the wife :/ need to get back on it man I'm shrinking lol body is literally starving! Living off crisps and redbull lol not good.


----------



## NorthernSoul

Oh right I didn't take gh and peptides into consideration. Little less worrying then ey


----------



## Galaxy

:no::no: Sad days

Best of luck with it.

Did you come clean to the doc for the tests or just spin some bull$hit for the blood work?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> :no::no: Sad days
> 
> Best of luck with it.
> 
> Did you come clean to the doc for the tests or just spin some bull$hit for the blood work?


Yeah not good at the moment mate 

Oh well crack on!lol

Gonna spin some bullshìt like no sex drive, fcuk all spunk, tired all the time etc, can't go wrong lol


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Yeah not good at the moment mate
> 
> Oh well crack on!lol
> 
> Gonna spin some bullshìt like no sex drive, fcuk all spunk, tired all the time etc, can't go wrong lol


Mind and add in your sickness as well, could help!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Mind and add in your sickness as well, could help!


Yes very true! I've been there a few times so this will help majorly!

Just been busy sorting out my pct/fertility/natty stack!! Loads of pills lol

About to sort and plan out the next few months training/diet!

Love planning these lol


----------



## C.Hill

Right! Time to get back on track! Need a stronger mind to block out all the bullshìt and negativity in life!

For the last 5 days I don't think I've even consumed 100g protein a day! Just fcuk loads of filthy carbs and fats, not good, and my body knows it. Managed to cut the weed right down now as I've been off tren for a few weeks and my morning sickness has gone! So no need to blaze just to eat woop! Feel fresh!

Straight out of bed this morning and started on 6 eggs, 25g whey, 10g glutamine, 50g cereal and apple juice.










Can never normally eat first thing in morning so I really enjoyed this lmao

2 hours later I blended up 100g oats, 1 banana, 50g whey isolate, 2 tbls peanut butter. Beautiful.

Got back from town and have got some of my supps ready for natty training!!










Waiting for my peps to arrive and I'm fcuking on it! Time to start gaining again!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Right! Time to get back on track! Need a stronger mind to block out all the bullshìt and negativity in life!
> 
> For the last 5 days I don't think I've even consumed 100g protein a day! Just fcuk loads of filthy carbs and fats, not good, and my body knows it. Managed to cut the weed right down now as I've been off tren for a few weeks and my morning sickness has gone! So no need to blaze just to eat woop! Feel fresh!
> 
> Straight out of bed this morning and started on 6 eggs, 25g whey, 10g glutamine, 50g cereal and apple juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never normally eat first thing in morning so I really enjoyed this lmao
> 
> 2 hours later I blended up 100g oats, 1 banana, 50g whey isolate, 2 tbls peanut butter. Beautiful.
> 
> Got back from town and have got some of my supps ready for natty training!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my peps to arrive and I'm fcuking on it! Time to start gaining again!


Good lad!!

Get sorted mate and do what you do best


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Bb shrugs

60kg x12

100kg x12

140kg x12

160kg x10

180kg x6

100kg x22

Front db raise(uber strict)

10kg x10

14kg x10

16kg x7

14kg x10

Seated db press

22kg x15

36kg x10

38kg x6

32kg x10

Db side raise(pausing at bottom near thighs)

10kg x15

14kg x12

14kg x10

12kg x12

Db shrugs

40kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x12

46kg x17

Sorted.

Not a bad session, felt really weak and tired understandably, 3 weeks off tren now and cruising on 250mg cidos.

Need to bang more cardio in! Need to get my heart stronger!


----------



## C.Hill

Hate my body in the morning after eating so much shìt the night before! Haven't stopped going toilet lmao!

Was up at 9, shot peps, 50g isolate with 10g glutamine, then 6 boiled eggs, 75g oats, apple juice.

Just getting ready for abs and cardio! Haven't trained abs in a very long time so looking forward to this session!


----------



## C.Hill

Ended up having a random arms/abs/calfs/cardio session lol

Strict Weighted dips 20kg

Superset

Strict db curls 16kg

3x10

Rope pulldowns 45kg

Superset

Bb curls 30kg

3x15

Conc curls 12kg

Superset

Overhead db extension 12kg

3x12

Cable crunches

5x12 upto 72kg

Tarty new crunch machine

3x30 OUCH!

Cable twist

2x12

Seated calfs

4x25

25mins 3.5% incline 7.3kph

All done in an hour! Off to blend oats whey and a banana!


----------



## C.Hill

Little treat for dinner tonight


----------



## Galaxy

Happy positive chris is back 

Now that you are natty scum (nearly)  , will you be reducing your cals to compensate or are you hoping the peps etc will take over?


----------



## Guest

Chris what Accutane did you use when you did your long stint on it?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Happy positive chris is back
> 
> Now that you are natty scum (nearly)  , will you be reducing your cals to compensate or are you hoping the peps etc will take over?


 

Haha ill keep protein the same, just lower carbs and up fats a little.

Also started cardio again recently so that will help.



Spawn of Haney said:


> Chris what Accutane did you use when you did your long stint on it?


Was generic I think, from HP. Ill have a look when I'm home, got about 100 left lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Haha ill keep protein the same, just lower carbs and up fats a little.
> 
> Also started cardio again recently so that will help.
> 
> Was generic I think, from HP. Ill have a look when I'm home, got about 100 left lol


Cardio...........euh, on a cut and still can't motivate myself to do it ha........one day 

Sounds good


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Cardio...........euh, on a cut and still can't motivate myself to do it ha........one day
> 
> Sounds good


Gotta be done mate! Back on the treadmill after work! Nothing major, got squats tomorrow!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Gotta be done mate! Back on the treadmill after work! Nothing major, got squats tomorrow!


True, i've noticed latly even though i am fairly lean my fitness is $hit!


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Haha ill keep protein the same, just lower carbs and up fats a little.
> 
> Also started cardio again recently so that will help.
> 
> Was generic I think, from HP. Ill have a look when I'm home, got about 100 left lol


Pm me if you have an you're not gonna use


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> True, i've noticed latly even though i am fairly lean my fitness is $hit!


Yeah my cardio is terrible mate, alot better since dropping tren though lol halfway through I thought I was having a heart attack one time lmao!



Spawn of Haney said:


> Pm me if you have an you're not gonna use


Could never do that mate lol that's my safety net for future lol


----------



## C.Hill

Legs

Back squat

60kg x10

100kg x6

140kg x5

150kg x3

160kg x2

140kg x5

Leg press(very slow and deep)

100kg x20

140kg x15

180kg x15

220kg x15

260kg x12+4

Seated Ham curls

4x15 upto 45kg

Standing smith calf raises

80kg 3x20

Quad extensions

3x15 upto 67kg

Cable crunches

3x10 nice and heavy, slow and controlled, could practically hear the crunch lol

Hanging knee raises

2x10

Leg presses were dirty, especially last set, had to rest pause to reach desired reps but make sure not to rush it lol kept it really slow and controlled, was actually seeing little stars after lol

Training has been alot better since dropping tren 2-3 weeks ago, not getting out of breath and feeling sick so quick, don't wanna leave the gym!

Diet today-

.100g oats, 50g whey, banana.

.4 slices burgens, peanut butter, 2 sausages.

.75g brown rice, 200g chicken, broccoli, 2 tbls EVOO.

.100g oats, 50g whey, 2 tbls EVOO, 50g cereal, ff milk.

TRAIN (excel intra)

.pwo 50g whey, 50g oats, 30g dextrose.

.300g potato, 200g chicken, broccoli.

TBC....


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Legs
> 
> Back squat
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x6
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 150kg x3
> 
> 160kg x2
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> Leg press(very slow and deep)
> 
> 100kg x20
> 
> 140kg x15
> 
> 180kg x15
> 
> 220kg x15
> 
> 260kg x12+4
> 
> Seated Ham curls
> 
> 4x15 upto 45kg
> 
> Standing smith calf raises
> 
> 80kg 3x20
> 
> Quad extensions
> 
> 3x15 upto 67kg
> 
> Cable crunches
> 
> 3x10 nice and heavy, slow and controlled, could practically hear the crunch lol
> 
> Hanging knee raises
> 
> 2x10
> 
> Leg presses were dirty, especially last set, had to rest pause to reach desired reps but make sure not to rush it lol kept it really slow and controlled, was actually seeing little stars after lol
> 
> Training has been alot better since dropping tren 2-3 weeks ago, not getting out of breath and feeling sick so quick, don't wanna leave the gym!
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, banana.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, peanut butter, 2 sausages.
> 
> .75g brown rice, 200g chicken, broccoli, 2 tbls EVOO.
> 
> .100g oats, 50g whey, 2 tbls EVOO, 50g cereal, ff milk.
> 
> TRAIN (excel intra)
> 
> .pwo 50g whey, 50g oats, 30g dextrose.
> 
> .300g potato, 200g chicken, broccoli.
> 
> TBC....


Do you use a belt at all during squats?

For some reason I always use a belt over 110.


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Do you use a belt at all during squats?
> 
> For some reason I always use a belt over 110.


No mate, max I've squatted is only 165kg and don't use a belt, really feel the core working lol I used to when I started! But don't feel the need at the moment.

Always for deadlifts after 4 plates though, dunno why lol


----------



## C.Hill

Just found out My mate has started training these last few weeks, was texting him last night, and I got the typical reply from your average trainer lol









Just made me laugh lol


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> Just found out My mate has started training these last few weeks, was texting him last night, and I got the typical reply from your average trainer lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made me laugh lol


Please tell me youre the one in green not grey??


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Please tell me youre the one in green not grey??


Lmao yes mate I am!


----------



## onthebuild

C.Hill said:


> Lmao yes mate I am!


i should really know that since I have an iphone :lol:

my messages are in blue though :confused1:

So what did you reply when he put that? I'd have just said 'oh that will probably be fine'. Fvck helping a moron :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> i should really know that since I have an iphone :lol:
> 
> my messages are in blue though :confused1:
> 
> So what did you reply when he put that? I'd have just said 'oh that will probably be fine'. Fvck helping a moron :lol:


Just basically to sort it out lol he text me this morning-










Fcuk sake! Ill show him properly lol

Normally messages are in blue but had no wifi.


----------



## C.Hill

Incline bb

60kg x12

80kg x10

100kg x6

80kg x11

Incline db press

30kg x8

26kg x9

20kg x12

Cable x overs

4x12 upto 15kg

Flat db flys

10kg x12

16kg x10

20kg x9

Straight bar tri pushdown

4x10-12 upto 80kg

Smith CGBP

50kg 3x12

Sorted.

Home, shake, slin, turkey in oven, shower, bosh.


----------



## C.Hill

Loving the tablet containers for my MVs and ZMA from @TheProteinWorks! Pretty smart and takes up no space at all! Good idea!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Loving the tablet containers for my MVs and ZMA from @TheProteinWorks! Pretty smart and takes up no space at all! Good idea!


Could practically stick them in beside your DVD collection. Ha.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Could practically stick them in beside your DVD collection. Ha.


Haha the MVs make my pìss super bright green lol


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Haha the MVs make my pìss super bright green lol


Beroca style lol.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Haha the MVs make my pìss super bright green lol


Beroca style lol.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ BI'S (calves/abs)

Deadlifts

60kg 4x10 to loosen up.

Wide grip pull-ups

10

10

7

Hammer grip

10

Underhand

10

Straight arm pulldowns

4x10 upto 60kg

Dropset final set to 25kg for 15 reps

Underhand bb rows

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x10

Overhand bb rows

60kg x15

80kg x15

Rack pulls

100kg x10

140kg x5

170kg x5

200kg x5

220kg x5

Hammer grip pulldowns

One rep to face, one rep to chest, one rep to core = 1 rep!

X10 114kg KILLER!

Hammer curls

14kg 2x12

18kg 2x10

Ez preacher

Bar plus 25kg

2x10 close grip

2x10 wide grip both sets really slow

Single leg Seated calf press

5x12 upto 55kg

Both legs calf press

3x15 upto 80kg

Tarty ab machine

25kg 3x25

Leg raises(very slow)

2x12

Sorted.

Forearms are pumped to fcuk! Really hurting lol not a bad session, wanted to do rack pulls after deads but someone jumped in the rack just before!

Back training has changed alot for me the last few months, dropped the weight and really focusing on working the muscle, quite boring but fcuking intense lol the pumps are mad.

Also haven't done pull-ups in a while so was quite pleased with them as they were really strict with a big squeeze at the top, excellent exercise!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/TRAPS

Db shrugs

30kg x15

40kg x15

50kg 2x12

32kg x15

Cable side raise

14kg 2x15

Seated db press

22kg x12

30kg x10

35kg x10

40kg x7

32kg x10

Db side raises(constant tension)

10kg 4x12

Facepulls

3x12-15

Rope tricep pulldowns

4x12

Sorted!


----------



## C.Hill

Serious DOMS in calves, forearms, lats and traps, killer today!


----------



## C.Hill

200g oats and 75g whey with EVOO can only mean one thing...SQUATS IN 2 HOURS!!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!!!!

Bb squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x3  PB

170kg x1  PB

140kg x5

Seated ham curls

35kg 2x20 constant tension.

Leg press(5reps wide/5reps narrow/5reps wide)

100kg x15

140kg x15

180kg x15

200kg x15

220kg x15

Seated calf press

2x20 OUCH!

Leg extension

4x10 increasing weight each set.

75kg x10 total failure!

Sorted!

Felt really sick so had head in hands on toilet for 10 mins after lmao quads were pumped so bad I could just about sit down!

Soooo happy with that session! Getting closer to my goal of a 4 plate(180kg) squat! Almost there! Few more weeks hopefully!

Diet today-

.50g oats, 50g whey isolate, 10g glutamine, handful Brazil nuts.

.4 slices burgens, 50g peanut butter, 100g blueberries.

.200g chicken, 80g brown rice, broccoli, 1 tbls EVOO.

.75g whey, 200g oats, tbls EVOO.

Pre workout- 6x presurge.

TRAIN

.PWO- 50g isolate, 40g oats, 30g dextrose, 10g glutamine.

.200g chicken, 350g potato, green beans.

TBC...


----------



## constantbulk

nice squats there mate......


----------



## C.Hill

constantbulk said:


> nice squats there mate......


Cheers mate getting there!!


----------



## constantbulk

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate getting there!!


same here, weights a lot lower than yours though, started doing 3 times a week instead of just once shock treatment lol


----------



## C.Hill

Nackered today!! Been up since 4.45am and been a busy day at work, time for a little pre workout boost before chest and tri's!


----------



## Pictor

C.Hill said:


> Nackered today!! Been up since 4.45am and been a busy day at work, time for a little pre workout boost before chest and tri's!


What's in the presurge caps mate?! What you think of them?


----------



## Bad Alan

Squat's are getting there! What is your bodyweight atm?

Leg press set's look good with switching stance around.


----------



## sxbarnes

So did your mate turn up for leg day or was it for a different leg

day.


----------



## C.Hill

Big Ste said:


> What's in the presurge caps mate?! What you think of them?


The usual culprits lol caffeine, creatine, NO2 shìt etc good stuff mate! Nice clean energy, kicks in at 35mins for me, no crash either. Excellent focus too. Only decided to get them as was fed up of drinking nasty tasting preworkout drinks lol












Bad Alan said:


> Squat's are getting there! What is your bodyweight atm?
> 
> Leg press set's look good with switching stance around.


Yeah they're progressing really well at the moment, it's ever since I dropped the weight right back a few months ago and started squatting properly A2G with no bounce, nice and controlled, seems to have shot up!

Weighing 196lbs(89kg) lean mate.

Yeah keeps it interesting, close stance actually felt really good on the quads yesterday so I've planned to add a few heavy and high rep sets of them next week! Looking forward to it!



sxbarnes said:


> So did your mate turn up for leg day or was it for a different leg
> 
> day.


Course he didn't!!  had tired legs from football bless him.

Glad he didn't in a way as I prefer training by myself lol


----------



## C.Hill

Incline bb press

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6

105kg x4

80kg x9

60kg x10

Flat db flys

12kg x10

16kg x8

20kg x6

16kg x11

Incline smith

40kg x15

60kg x12

90kg x6

50kg x17

Cable flys

5x12-15

Bodyweight Dips

15

12

12

9

Straight bar pushdowns

2x15

82kg x9  PB

Rope pushdowns

2x15 35kg

Cable crunches

5 sets upto 105kg x8

Crunch machine

25kg 2x20

20mins 3% incline walking 6.5

Sorted.

Happy with that! Thought I'd try the smith for some slow TUT reps, always been wary of it but felt quite comfortable today, nice squeeze and stretch from it, again really slow but very intense.

Whole body was shaking to keep form tight during working set of pushdowns, completely on the tri's, felt awesome lol

Glad I threw abs and cardio in again, 100% making it more regular, core looks tighter already after 3 weeks regular ab training.


----------



## sxbarnes

ha ha. Thought as much! Thiat football is a killer!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk. Just realised its valentines day! No wonder the mrs has been moody all day lmao! 3 years running now!


----------



## animal adam

Best pull your finger out your **** and get down the garage for that bunch of 2.99 flowers lol


----------



## C.Hill

Went out for a Chinese and a pìssup with work lot yesterday, feeling a little delicate and rough from shìt food and beer :/

Still, got back to smash soon! Decided to throw delts in too as I'm back out tonight for a mates bday party and I definatly won't be training tomorrow lol

Should be a good session!


----------



## C.Hill

Decided to not drink tonight and just drive! I can have a little shmoke so it should be ok 

Resting up and eating today and gonna ruin back and delts tomorrow!

This is the plan-

Wide grip pull-ups 40 reps(in 4 sets hopefully!)

Rack pulls 5x10

Underhand bb rows 4x12

Seated db press 3x8 3

Smith press 3x10

Side raises 4x12-15

Gonna be fcuked after rack pulls and rows lmao


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/DELTS

Wide grip pull-ups

11

9

7

6

Explosive Rack pulls

60kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x10

140kg x10

160kg x10

Underhand bb rows

60kg x12

70kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x10

Seated db press

20kg x15

30kg x10

34kg x10

Smith press

40kg x12

50kg x12

60kg x9

Side raises

10kg x12

12kg x12

14kg x10

14kg x9

10kg x12

20mins 3% incline walking 6.5kph

Sorted!

Good session! Pretty nackered as isn't get in till 3am, ate pretty much the whole buffet last night lmao


----------



## dipdabs

Have I missed any pictures?


----------



## C.Hill

dipdabs said:


> Have I missed any pictures?


Perv!

Right! Legs in 15 mins! Sooo tired it's unreal! And I've got to squat! NEED TO WAKE UP!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Bb back squat

Bar x????

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

150kg x5

140kg x5

Quad extension

35kg x12

50kg x12

65kg x12

Leg press

150kg x20 close/ 10 wide

200kg x15 close / 7 wide

250kg x10 close/ 3 wide

300kg x10

250kg x14

Single leg seated calf press

5x12-15

Quad extension

70kg x10

90kg x10

Full stack(111kg) x9 PB 

10mins 4%incline walk 5kph

Sorted.


----------



## Guest

Some impressive squatting Chris


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Some impressive squatting Chris


Cheers mate, really happy with the progress over the last 3 months, target is 180 still lol 10 more kgs!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

One minute rest on all sets.

Incline bb

40kg x15

60kg x15

70kg x15

80kg x10

90kg x8

Flat flys

14kg x10

18kg x10

22kg x8

Incline smith

60kg x15

80kg x11

90kg x8

40kg x23

Cable flys

5x10

Straight bar pushdowns

3x12 pyramid up

87kg x9

Rope pushdowns

30kg 2x15

Seated db curls

12kg x12

14kg x12

16kg x12

18kg x10

Cable crunches

3x12

111kg x7

Sorted.

Major burn and major pump.

Took it easy on heavy pressing as left elbow is playing up, really sore.


----------



## biglbs

Some nice workouts going on here mate:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Widegrip pull-ups

11

9

7

5

Speed deadlifts (90 sec rest)

60kg x15

100kg x12

140kg x5

150kg x5

160kg x5

100kg x10

Uh bb row

60kg x12

80kg x12

90kg x10

100kg x8(last 2 were cheated)

Straight arm pulldowns

4x12

Worked upto 64kg x9

Db rows

32kg x12

42kg x10

V pulldowns

114kg x50

Used straps and done it in as many sets as I could without letting go, standing up for 20 secs maximum between sets, was a killer and made me sweat like crazy lol complete burnout.

Seated db curls

14kg x12

16kg x12

16kg x10

12kg x15

Ez preacher

20kg 2x12 close grip/2x12 wide grip

30kg """""""

Seated calfs

45kg 5x20

20mins treadmill 3% incline walking 6.4kph

Sorted.


----------



## C.Hill

Laughing, mate came round earlier with 2 racks of ribs, 6 crispy chicken breasts and loads of shìt food basically, knows me too well lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever

C.Hill said:


> Laughing, mate came round earlier with 2 racks of ribs, 6 crispy chicken breasts and loads of shìt food basically, knows me too well lol


Fancying something similar tonight. **** it! Training looks like it's going very well mate.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEAT DAY!!

Been packing some shìt in lol

.80g oats, 50g whey, 10g glutamine.

.100g cereal, 6 fried eggs, 2 slices burgens bread.

.6x presurge preWo

TRAIN

.pwo 50g whey, 30g dextrose, 30g oats, banana.

.100g white rice, tin tuna, cucumber.

.Rack of ribs(90g protein!), loads of crispy chicken breast things.

.Litre choc milk, 3 big choc cookies, 2 bags of haribo, 2 white magnums lol

.More ribs, Half a rack this time, half a bag of potato croches, baked beans, 5 crispy chicken wings.










.Big bag of malteasers, feeling pretty sick now tbh, will take it easy for an hour or two lol

And all the usual daily supplements!!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Lol sounds good mate, will be doing something similar tmrw :thumb:


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> CHEAT DAY!!
> 
> Been packing some shìt in lol
> 
> .80g oats, 50g whey, 10g glutamine.
> 
> .100g cereal, 6 fried eggs, 2 slices burgens bread.
> 
> .6x presurge preWo
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .pwo 50g whey, 30g dextrose, 30g oats, banana.
> 
> .100g white rice, tin tuna, cucumber.
> 
> .Rack of ribs(90g protein!), loads of crispy chicken breast things.
> 
> .Litre choc milk, 3 big choc cookies, 2 bags of haribo, 2 white magnums lol
> 
> .More ribs, Half a rack this time, half a bag of potato croches, baked beans, 5 crispy chicken wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Big bag of malteasers, feeling pretty sick now tbh, will take it easy for an hour or two lol
> 
> And all the usual daily supplements!!


God how I love a cheat lol.

My last cheat day before I attempt Keto for 10 weeks, starting next week.

Normal diet plus a double decker, kit Kat chunky, 9 caramel mini shortbreads, 5 mini refreshers, 2 jammie dodgers and caramel lol.

Kinda gone mad as I'll be strict as fook as of next week!


----------



## constantbulk

impressive cheat day that

ribs are just so tasty


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Rest delt machine flys

4x12-15 failure on last set

Facepulls

3x12-15

Seated db press

12kg x15

22kg x12

32kg x10

38kg x8

42kg x5

18kg x12

Db side raise

10kg x12

14kg x12

16kg x9

12kg x12

Smith shoulder press

40kg x12

70kg x7

80kg x5

-dropset to 40kg x10

Rope pushdowns

5x20 this fcuking hurt lol constant tension, small ROM. Major pump.

Sorted!

Striations are looking lovely and thick now, need to get some pics up.


----------



## animal adam

42kg db for shoulders is impressive!


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> God how I love a cheat lol.
> 
> My last cheat day before I attempt Keto for 10 weeks, starting next week.
> 
> Normal diet plus a double decker, kit Kat chunky, 9 caramel mini shortbreads, 5 mini refreshers, 2 jammie dodgers and caramel lol.
> 
> Kinda gone mad as I'll be strict as fook as of next week!


Haha you gotta go mad mate! Enjoy it whilst you can lol



constantbulk said:


> impressive cheat day that
> 
> ribs are just so tasty


Fcuking love ribs!

Ended up having a large Big Mac meal with an apple pie and caramel mcflurry towards end of the night too lol



animal adam said:


> 42kg db for shoulders is impressive!


Getting there mate!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Wasn't expecting much from today's session, been hobbling the last day and a half, really bad pain in right hip.

So.....

Leg extensions

6x12 pyramid up in weight

Full stack x12  pb

Back bb squats

60kg x10

100kg x10

Hip was agony, left me limping off lol

Tried some adductor work on machines and something clicked so back to the squat rack!

100kg x10

120kg x10

Nope too sore. Feels like something needs to pop back in place, very frustrating.

High leverage leg press(targeting hams)

120kg 3x15

Single leg leg press

100kg 4x8 constantly switching legs.

Seated calf press

65kg 4x15

Sorted.

All in 35 mins!! Pìssed with leg but I feel sick so it's all good lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I had a big rack of ribs at a smith and western grill joint and they were amazing! Some places give you anorexic looking slabs with more bone than meatage!!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Flat db press

18kg x10

28kg x10

40kg x10

38kg x8

Incline smith

40kg x10

70kg x 9

70kg x7

40kg 2x12

Flat flys

14kg x10

16kg x10

22kg x6

Cable flys

12.5kg 4x12-15

Incline bb

40kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x11

Tri Pushdowns

3x12

Cable crunches

3x15 80kg

20mins 4% incline walking 5.7kph.

Sorted.

New 6 week routine starts today! Suprised at how heavy 40kg dumbbell a felt considering I was pressing 50s for 8-10 reps before switching to incline barbell, oh well will come back quick hopefully!lol


----------



## C.Hill

Progress pic!










200lbs bang on.


----------



## sxbarnes

Looking good matey. How come you go so light on the bench press? Are you finding more reps for lighter weights better than the reverse. Have found that going heavier uses my shoulders too much though


----------



## MF88

Looking solid mate, you got any leg pics? 12x full stack is impressive.


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Looking good matey. How come you go so light on the bench press? Are you finding more reps for lighter weights better than the reverse. Have found that going heavier uses my shoulders too much though


Cheers, I just like mixing it up mate, lower weights I can slow the movement down and really concentrate on working the muscle better, get a really good feel for it.



MF88 said:


> Looking solid mate, you got any leg pics? 12x full stack is impressive.


Cheers mate, ill get one up, bare in mind I'm training at my tarty gym lol full stack there is manageable, whereas in my normal gym 1/4 stack is a struggle lmao!


----------



## MF88

C.Hill said:


> Cheers, I just like mixing it up mate, lower weights I can slow the movement down and really concentrate on working the muscle better, get a really good feel for it.
> 
> Cheers mate, ill get one up, bare in mind I'm training at my tarty gym lol full stack there is manageable, whereas in my normal gym 1/4 stack is a struggle lmao!


What weight is the full stack there then? I bet at those sort of gyms people look at you gone out for training legs, just play football twice a week instead.


----------



## C.Hill

MF88 said:


> What weight is the full stack there then? I bet at those sort of gyms people look at you gone out for training legs, just play football twice a week instead.


114kg, but there's no way it really is.

Yeah you get funny looks when squatting/rack pulling lol


----------



## MF88

C.Hill said:


> 114kg, but there's no way it really is.
> 
> Yeah you get funny looks when squatting/rack pulling lol


They're thinking "What's that bloke doing squatting in the curl rack?"


----------



## Galaxy

Lean as fvck mate!! Reps 

Natty yet?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Galaxy said:


> Lean as fvck mate!! Reps
> 
> Natty yet?


X2 ya skinny runt  looking well mate! How's pct treating u?


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads, 2 weeks into pct now! Been on for over 2 years so fingers crossed!! @infernal0988 I'm in same boat as you mate!


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Cheers lads, 2 weeks into pct now! Been on for over 2 years so fingers crossed!!
> 
> @infernal I'm in same boat as you mate!


What's you pct look like Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> What's you pct look like Chris?


Meds-

150mg clomid

20mg nolva

500iu hcg m/w/f

150mg proviron

20mg accutane

Daily supps-

MultiVits.

500mg ZMA.

6mg boron.

5g vit c.

5000iu vit d.

800iu vit e

Magnesium 250mg

Taurine 5g

40-50g glutamine

Omega 369 4g

Ginseng 600mg x2

Krill oil 1.5g

Loads of pills but doing the job!

Need some money for peps/gh!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Meds-
> 
> 150mg clomid
> 
> 20mg nolva
> 
> 500iu hcg m/w/f
> 
> 150mg proviron
> 
> 20mg accutane
> 
> Daily supps-
> 
> MultiVits.
> 
> 500mg ZMA.
> 
> 6mg boron.
> 
> 5g vit c.
> 
> 5000iu vit d.
> 
> 800iu vit e
> 
> Magnesium 250mg
> 
> Taurine 5g
> 
> 40-50g glutamine
> 
> Omega 369 4g
> 
> Ginseng 600mg x2
> 
> Krill oil 1.5g
> 
> Loads of pills but doing the job!
> 
> Need some money for peps/gh!


wow.

been 4.5week from my last jab so i feel ya on this buddy lol.

did u end up with scaring from ur acne mate?...what did u use on them.


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> wow.
> 
> been 4.5week from my last jab so i feel ya on this buddy lol.
> 
> did u end up with scaring from ur acne mate?...what did u use on them.


Yeah this is week 5 for me too lol

Yes I did mate. Nothing to horrific but nothing pretty lol the mrs and girlfriends don't mind so I'm happy 

Nothing mate, they're slowly fading, sunbeds help.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeah this is week 5 for me too lol
> 
> Yes I did mate. Nothing to horrific but nothing pretty lol* the mrs and girlfriends* don't mind so I'm happy
> 
> Nothing mate, they're slowly fading, sunbeds help.


 :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200lbs bang on.


Looking decent bud. Good weight 200lb as well. You going higher?

How you feeling through pct? Sex drive etc..


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Cheers lads, 2 weeks into pct now! Been on for over 2 years so fingers crossed!! @infernal0988 I'm in same boat as you mate!


Its terrible isnt it ... Fuking sucks ...


----------



## C.Hill

Cheat night 

Starting off with-


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mutherfuker!!! Looks class...I'm sending the wife to tesco


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Looking decent bud. Good weight 200lb as well. You going higher?
> 
> How you feeling through pct? Sex drive etc..


Yeah ill gradually get higher, hit 210lbs but thought it looked shìt, too much flab for my liking lol ill hit 210lbs, but at the same body fat, eventually lol

Feeling good! 150mg Proviron works a treat although it does take longer to recharge between sessions still no drop in libido which is what I was most worried about tbh lol

Feel more tired and achy than usual but not too bad.

Staying positive, stressing the muscles and getting the food in.



infernal0988 said:


> Its terrible isnt it ... Fuking sucks ...


Nah fcuk it mate, this is the true test of will and strength, it's a cnut but just push on.

Got so many fcuking cidos amps still aswell lol....actually....maybe a couple a week wouldn't hurt? :innocent:


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> Yeah ill gradually get higher, hit 210lbs but thought it looked shìt, too much flab for my liking lol ill hit 210lbs, but at the same body fat, eventually lol
> 
> Feeling good! 150mg Proviron works a treat although it does take longer to recharge between sessions still no drop in libido which is what I was most worried about tbh lol
> 
> Feel more tired and achy than usual but not too bad.
> 
> Staying positive, stressing the muscles and getting the food in.
> 
> Nah fcuk it mate, this is the true test of will and strength, it's a cnut but just push on.
> 
> Got so many fcuking cidos amps still aswell lol....actually....maybe a couple a week wouldn't hurt? :innocent:


Inject them DO IT you onow you want to :devil2:


----------



## C.Hill

BACK + DELTS!

Fun superset session!

Seated db press ss(superset) side raises

30kg/10kg x10

32kg/12kg x9

Straight arm pulldowns ss Uh bb row

35kg/60kg x12

55kg/80kg x12

70kg/60kg x7/13

Facepulls ss db side raises

42kg/8kg 2x15

Cable shrugs ss cg pulldowns

Fullstack/110kg x12

Fullstack/95kg x15

Sorted.

Nice simple, constant tension, laaaavly, something different!


----------



## C.Hill

Lovely being at work, I really enjoy it.


----------



## flinty90

Morning matey .... like the shoulders session pal :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Morning matey .... like the shoulders session pal :thumbup1:


Morning sire! Hope your good!

Yeah was something different, burnt like fcuk lol


----------



## C.Hill

SQUATS!


----------



## C.Hill

The main thing I have noticed since coming off cycle is how much my appetite has increased! It's crazy! Need to bring more food to work tomorrow!

Diet today has been-

.Cytogainer mass shake(75g carbs/54g protein)

.4 slices burgens with PB.

.100g cereal, 7 scrambled eggs.

.120g brown rice(dry weight), 210g chicken, broccoli,

.Cytogainer mass shake, banana.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 50g oats, 30g dextrose.

.210g chicken, 400g potato, veg.

.6 Whole Eggs or 40g casein and nuts.

Not sure on kcals, roughly 4000?


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS 

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

120kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x4 PB 1 extra rep!

100kg x12

120kg x6

Front squat

60kg x12

80kg x10

Felt pretty rough, had to sit down and calm my body for 5 mins lol

Seated calf press

3x20

Quad extensions

36kg x12

57kg x12

77kg x12

98kg x11

Seated calf press

80kg x22

Sorted.

Woooooop!!! 160kg x4! Super happy with that as every rep was as low as I could go, progressing every week! AND IN PCT! Yeah Yeah! Not long till a 4 plate squat!

Legs are in bits lol


----------



## TELBOR

Told you that you'd do it 

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Told you that you'd do it
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah boyyyyy!!!!! Lol it's a small weight to most on here but I'm well chuffed lol


----------



## XRichHx

Sounds like pct is going well mate.

How's your sickness been going?

You planning on getting a fertility test etc once your done as well? Be interesting to see the results after a couple of years on.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah boyyyyy!!!!! Lol it's a small weight to most on here but I'm well chuffed lol


So you should be!!

Amazing how people dread pct yet your appetite is through the roof and your hitting PB's


----------



## Mingster

Nice squatting Chris. Only another 140kg to go


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Sounds like pct is going well mate.
> 
> How's your sickness been going?
> 
> You planning on getting a fertility test etc once your done as well? Be interesting to see the results after a couple of years on.


Absolutely fine since I've come off!

May do, not sure, may hold off kiddies for a bit.



R0BLET said:


> So you should be!!
> 
> Amazing how people dread pct yet your appetite is through the roof and your hitting PB's


Yes mate I'm quite shocked myself lol



Mingster said:


> Nice squatting Chris. Only another 140kg to go


Cyaaaaant!  130kg actually lol


----------



## C.Hill

Been at work over 2 hours now and legs and just started developing leg doms lol great.

To help recovery Kicked the day off with a Cytogainer mass shake with added 10g glutamine, 10g bcaas and 5g creatine.

Morning supps were-

2g vit c

2x TPW MVs

600mg ginseng

250mg magnesium

1.5g krill oil

5000iu vit d

400iu vit e

50mg proviron

And a shot of acai juice!

Hour later had 8 scrambled eggs and a 150g blueberries.

Next meal is 120g brown rice and 200g chicken! Starving already! Lol


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Been at work over 2 hours now and legs and just started developing leg doms lol great.
> 
> To help recovery Kicked the day off with a Cytogainer mass shake with added 10g glutamine, 10g bcaas and 5g creatine.
> 
> Morning supps were-
> 
> 2g vit c
> 
> 2x TPW MVs
> 
> 600mg ginseng
> 
> 250mg magnesium
> 
> 1.5g krill oil
> 
> 5000iu vit d
> 
> 400iu vit e
> 
> 50mg proviron
> 
> And a shot of acai juice!
> 
> Hour later had 8 scrambled eggs and a 150g blueberries.
> 
> Next meal is 120g brown rice and 200g chicken! Starving already! Lol


Good work for 8am


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Good work for 8am


3 meals down by 9.30! Get it in!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> 3 meals down by 9.30! Get it in!


PCT rules


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> PCT rules


Hmmmm....wouldn't go that far!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Hmmmm....wouldn't go that far!


I have no idea what pct is anyway :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline smith

40kg x10

60kg x10

80kg x8(strange, can incline bb 110kg for 6-8 clean reps? Felt VERY heavy lol)

80kg x8

80kg x6

40kg x10

Flat db

32kg x6 lol

22kg x10

18kg x10

16kg x10 lol felt good though!

Bent over Cable flys

12.5kg 3x15

Upward cable flys

7.5kg x12

10kg x12, 13

CGBP

60kg 2x10

85kg x8

60kg x10

Rope pushdowns

35kg 2x15

Db shrugs superset db side raises

42kg x15/ 8kg x15

46kg x15/ 8kg x15

50kg x15/ 8kg x15/ 42kg x12/ 8kg x10/4kg x20 OUCHY!!!

Sorted.

Happy with that! Can't believe how heavy the smith was though lol unless you have to count the bar? Pah.


----------



## C.Hill

Quick pic-


----------



## flinty90

looking good matey like the session aswell pal...


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> tbf just looks like your avi


That's because they're both me...


----------



## RFC52

C.Hill said:


> Quick pic-


Looking good mate but I have to ask...if that's your gym bathroom...what's with the "bug buster" picture haha


----------



## C.Hill

RFC52 said:


> Looking good mate but I have to ask...if that's your gym bathroom...what's with the "bug buster" picture haha


Lmao don't ask mate! Was training in my tarty gym again lol

Smells really nice though!!!


----------



## RFC52

C.Hill said:


> Lmao don't ask mate! Was training in my tarty gym again lol
> 
> Smells really nice though!!!


Hahaha, I bet it does! I'm just surprised you didn't try some trickery and hide it.


----------



## C.Hill

30mins faster cardio- bike to work with 2 flat tyres lol quads are on fire! Especially after legs on Tuesday!lol


----------



## C.Hill

So I ran out of vit c 3 days ago and now I got a sniffly runny nose and a cough coming on......coincidence???


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> So I ran out of vit c 3 days ago and now I got a sniffly runny nose and a cough coming on......coincidence???


I'd say its the weather tbh mate, warm, then cold and muggy. Plus your cycle to work probably opened the old lungs up lol


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldowns

4x12

Underhand bb rows

40kg 2x15

100kg x6,6

80kg x10,10,9+2 cheated

Cg pulldowns

114kg x15,15, 12+3 cheated

95kg x20,18

Hammer grip low row

114kg 2x12

Overhand bb rows

50kg 3x15

Seated db curls

14kg 3x12

Ez preacher

20kg x9 close grip

20kg x wide grip

Sorted.

Good sesh, higher reps, nice and slow, very painful.

Had to really keep myself focused as was nackered, been up since 5am for work as I have for the last week, can't wait for a lay in tomorrow! Fcuking need it!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Seated db press

2x10 warmup 12kg/26kg

38kg x7

30kg x9

Side raises

2x10 warmup 8kg/10kg

14kg x8

Cable side raises

14kg x12

Rear delt machine

30kg x15

36kg x15

50kg x12

DbFront raises

10kg x10

14kg x8

8kg x12

Db shrugs

50kg 3x12

30kg x20

Seated side raise

8kg x15 dropset 4kg(short rom) x23

Seated calf press

25kg x25

65kg x20

85kg x20

Single calf press

25kg x20

Sorted.

Was sweating like a pig, kept it very intense with short rests, been watching too much Dorian Yates lol not a bad thing I suppose!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session mate


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back squat

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x1

160kg x5!!  PB 1 extra rep 

120kg x12 (saw stars lol)

Front squat (80sec rests)

60kg x10

70kg x10

80kg x10

Leg press

180kg x13

Felt really sick, sat down.

5 mins later, nope, that's my lot, legs were jelly and feeling even worse lol

Sorted!

Very happy with that session! Nice and short, killed it! Wanted to do do more leg press and extensions but would have been counterproductive, time to rest and eat!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Back squat
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 150kg x1
> 
> 160kg x5!!  PB 1 extra rep
> 
> 120kg x12 (saw stars lol)
> 
> Front squat (80sec rests)
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> 80kg x10
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 180kg x13
> 
> Felt really sick, sat down.
> 
> 5 mins later, nope, that's my lot, legs were jelly and feeling even worse lol
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Very happy with that session! Nice and short, killed it! Wanted to do do more leg press and extensions but would have been counterproductive, time to rest and eat!


Pct seems to be agreeing with you! Nice PB as well.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Pct seems to be agreeing with you! Nice PB as well.


I reckon the mrs is secretly jabbing me in my sleep lol

Thanks mate!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline bb

40kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x10 PB 

100kg x8+2 forced reps

Dips

Bw x15

+16kg x8

+16kg x6

Bw x13

Incline flys

14kg x12

20kg x10

20kg x8

Bent over Cable x overs

10kg x15

12.5kg x15

15kg x10

Upright flys

7.5kg 2x15

5kg x20

Db cross body extension

10kg x12(each arm)

14kg x10

Straight bar pushdowns

40kgish x15

60kg x15

95kg x12

Sorted.

Was surprised by benching lol got to 7 reps and still felt strong!

Nice session, in and out in 45 mins.

Diet today-

.cytogainer mass shake, sausage roll lol

.4 slices burgens, 100g cheese, cucumber.

.(Tesco lunch) 2x southern fried chicken breasts, maximortgage RTD(50g whey).

.Cytogainer mass shake, 100g cereal.

TRAIN

.pwo 60g whey, 40g oats, 30g dextrose.

.300g steak, 400g sweet potato, broccoli.

.200g chicken, green beans, olive oil.


----------



## C.Hill

Quite disappointed with TPW Jaffa cake flavour whey


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Quite disappointed with TPW Jaffa cake flavour whey


Tbh mate, Lemon is still my favourite and I've been through all of them


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Tbh mate, Lemon is still my favourite and I've been through all of them


Got choc brownie to try tomorrow 

Left elbow is currently on ice. Really painful, it's throbbing like hell! Been building up for weeks now and I've ignored it, very sore


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Got choc brownie to try tomorrow
> 
> Left elbow is currently on ice. Really painful, it's throbbing like hell! Been building up for weeks now and I've ignored it, very sore


Chic mint brownie is very nice!

What you done you lemon? Work related?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Chic mint brownie is very nice!
> 
> What you done you lemon? Work related?


No, training related mate! Elbows and right knee have been aching like fcuk lately, gonna order some cissus and devils claw for it. Super painful!

Also, forgot to mention I was a hero last night! Lol long story short I stopped a women getting beaten by her fella in the street, and didn't even get a thankyou!?! CYAAAANT!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> No, training related mate! Elbows and right knee have been aching like fcuk lately, gonna order some cissus and devils claw for it. Super painful!
> 
> Also, forgot to mention I was a hero last night! Lol long story short I stopped a women getting beaten by her fella in the street, and didn't even get a thankyou!?! CYAAAANT!!!!


Well I hope it clears up mate! Maybe it's the natty flu 

What a schlaaaaaaag eh?!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> No, training related mate! Elbows and right knee have been aching like fcuk lately, gonna order some cissus and devils claw for it. Super painful!
> 
> Also, forgot to mention I was a hero last night! Lol long story short I stopped a women getting beaten by her fella in the street, and didn't even get a thankyou!?! CYAAAANT!!!!


Should have beaten her and gave her something to think about lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

still breaking PBs ya natty sasij....good effort bud


----------



## C.Hill

MY ELBOW IS IN AGONY!

It seems to be worse since riding to work in mornings? Couldn't even dry myself after the shower or hold my fork for dinner, it's really sore don't know what to do :/


----------



## flinty90

Hey Chris ya gret studly cnut lol i wasnt happy about jaffa flavour that much either, very chemically aftertaste if you ask me..

Banana and strawberry are my faves from TPW to be fair ...

dont listen to ginger ben that cnut says they all taste awesome and clearly they dont lol !!!


----------



## flinty90

C.Hill said:


> MY ELBOW IS IN AGONY!
> 
> It seems to be worse since riding to work in mornings? Couldn't even dry myself after the shower or hold my fork for dinner, it's really sore don't know what to do :/


get some fcukin decca in it lol !!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> MY ELBOW IS IN AGONY!
> 
> It seems to be worse since riding to work in mornings? Couldn't even dry myself after the shower or hold my fork for dinner, it's really sore don't know what to do :/


Sounds $hite mate tbh, maybe time for the docs? Or...........



flinty90 said:


> get some fcukin decca in it lol !!


^^^ Solid advice right their


----------



## C.Hill

BACK!

Deadlifts

60kg x20

100kg x20

140kg x5

160kg x5

170kg x5

180kg x4 grips went.

Underhand bb rows

60kg x14

100kg x8

110kg x6

Wg chins

X8

X6

X4 (5 second rest) x2

Db rows

32kg x8

40kg x8

50kg x6

T bar rows, big squeeze!

30kg x15

40kg x15

50kg x13

Straight arm pulldown superset v bar pulldown

41kg/114kg 3x 10/6

Seated db curls

14kg x12

16kg x12

16kg x9

16kg x8+4 cheats

Sorted.

Good session considering I've been up since 5 at work lol was so tired and don't even use a preworkout, just a good lecture from Dorian Yates on YouTube lol

Building my grip up on deads, always goes when I hit 180! Needs work.

UHBB rows coming on nicely! Especially since I dropped weight and concentrated on feeling it work.

T bar rows felt amazing though, kept them really slow and strict, pumped alot of blood around lol

Diets good, appetites up, sleeps brilliant at least 7 hours every night, sex drive is cushty, and strengths increasing slowly still. Lovely jubbly


----------



## C.Hill

Pwo meal- 250g chicken, 120g dry weight pasta, BBQ sauce and salad


----------



## Bad Alan

WTF is all that green crap on your plate !? 

Sessions still looking good, making PCT look a breeze long may it continue!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> BACK!
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> 60kg x20
> 
> 100kg x20
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 160kg x5
> 
> 170kg x5
> 
> 180kg x4 grips went.
> 
> Underhand bb rows
> 
> 60kg x14
> 
> 100kg x8
> 
> 110kg x6
> 
> Wg chins
> 
> X8
> 
> X6
> 
> X4 (5 second rest) x2
> 
> Db rows
> 
> 32kg x8
> 
> 40kg x8
> 
> 50kg x6
> 
> T bar rows, big squeeze!
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 50kg x13
> 
> Straight arm pulldown superset v bar pulldown
> 
> 41kg/114kg 3x 10/6
> 
> Seated db curls
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 16kg x12
> 
> 16kg x9
> 
> 16kg x8+4 cheats
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Good session considering I've been up since 5 at work lol was so tired and don't even use a preworkout, just a good lecture from Dorian Yates on YouTube lol
> 
> Building my grip up on deads, always goes when I hit 180! Needs work.
> 
> UHBB rows coming on nicely! Especially since I dropped weight and concentrated on feeling it work.
> 
> T bar rows felt amazing though, kept them really slow and strict, pumped alot of blood around lol
> 
> Diets good, appetites up, sleeps brilliant at least 7 hours every night, sex drive is cushty, and strengths increasing slowly still. Lovely jubbly


Nice session!!

Appetites up.......good sleep, strength, high libido!!!! SOOO how many cidos a weeks you on??........ :whistling:

Reps mate, making pct look easy 

Following any set routine atm??

Edit: Owe ya reps lol


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> Hey Chris ya gret studly cnut lol i wasnt happy about jaffa flavour that much either, very chemically aftertaste if you ask me..
> 
> Banana and strawberry are my faves from TPW to be fair ...
> 
> dont listen to ginger ben that cnut says they all taste awesome and clearly they dont lol !!!


Hello mr flint, Butterscotch ripple is the don, you wanna try that! Also choc mint brownie is laaaavly!



Bad Alan said:


> WTF is all that green crap on your plate !?
> 
> Sessions still looking good, making PCT look a breeze long may it continue!


Haha gotta be done mate!

Yeah I'm really surprised to be honest, the plan is working? Correct supps and meds and a decent diet with good sleep, can't go wrong, although balls are shrivelled a little still lol nothing major



Galaxy said:


> Nice session!!
> 
> Appetites up.......good sleep, strength, high libido!!!! SOOO how many cidos a weeks you on??........ :whistling:
> 
> Reps mate, making pct look easy
> 
> Following any set routine atm??
> 
> Edit: Owe ya reps lol


Haha I've got a fcuking load of them in my box of goodies, actually itching for them lol

Thanks for owed reps lol

Yeah following routine, trainings set, supps and meds are set, diet is set but varies sometimes, as long as I'm hitting 300g+ protein a day I'm happy lol


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Good work mate. Strong deads there. PCT treating you well. Mind over matter eh. Who knows, you might stay batty now


----------



## aesthetics4ever

radicalry00 said:


> Good work mate. Strong deads there. PCT treating you well. Mind over matter eh. Who knows, you might stay batty now


*natty ffs lol.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Hello mr flint, Butterscotch ripple is the don, you wanna try that! Also choc mint brownie is laaaavly!
> 
> Haha gotta be done mate!
> 
> Yeah I'm really surprised to be honest, the plan is working? Correct supps and meds and a decent diet with good sleep, can't go wrong, although balls are shrivelled a little still lol nothing major
> 
> Haha I've got a fcuking load of them in my box of goodies, actually itching for them lol
> 
> Thanks for owed reps lol
> 
> Yeah following routine, trainings set, supps and meds are set, diet is set but varies sometimes, as long as I'm hitting 300g+ protein a day I'm happy lol


Spot on mate, glad to see your just as motivated and dedicated when not on cycle, which imo is where people fall down on 

Ya temptation is a b1tch!! Shur to help ya out i'll pm you my addy so you get rid of them evil little vials for your sake of co****...... :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Hello mr flint, Butterscotch ripple is the don, you wanna try that! Also choc mint brownie is laaaavly!
> 
> Haha gotta be done mate!
> 
> Yeah I'm really surprised to be honest, the plan is working? Correct supps and meds and a decent diet with good sleep, can't go wrong, although balls are shrivelled a little still lol nothing major
> 
> Haha I've got a fcuking load of them in my box of goodies, actually itching for them lol
> 
> Thanks for owed reps lol
> 
> Yeah following routine, trainings set, supps and meds are set, diet is set but varies sometimes, as long as I'm hitting 300g+ protein a day I'm happy lol


Actually going to have to try some of these flavours, ive been punting plain whey and banana for so long now im actually sick of it.


----------



## C.Hill

radicalry00 said:


> Good work mate. Strong deads there. PCT treating you well. Mind over matter eh. Who knows, you might stay batty now


Batty lmao!!

Nah no way mate I can't wait to run another cycle lol But Steroids are just another piece to the puzzle IMO, if I can't gain natty what's the point lol



Galaxy said:


> Spot on mate, glad to see your just as motivated and dedicated when not on cycle, which imo is where people fall down on
> 
> Ya temptation is a b1tch!! Shur to help ya out i'll pm you my addy so you get rid of them evil little vials for your sake of co****...... :whistling:


Just cracking on, feel achy pretty much nonstop lol

Yeah I'm sure you would mate!!!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Actually going to have to try some of these flavours, ive been punting plain whey and banana for so long now im actually sick of it.


Try them out mate, almost tried them all now! Only problem is I don't like there chocolate silk, bulkpowders for my chocolate lol


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Try them out mate, almost tried them all now! Only problem is I don't like there chocolate silk, bulkpowders for my chocolate lol


Any flavours you recommend from bp? That's where is usually get my plain whey from and other bits.


----------



## Galaxy

XRichHx said:


> Any flavours you recommend from bp? That's where is usually get my plain whey from and other bits.


Just to butt in....

Try the complete blend in choc and choc cookie mate, it is fvcking lush imo 

In terms of whey conc. i have there choc,choc mint, and choc orange , all spot on flavours. I just prefer the blend as it is thicker


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS/ TRAPS

Seated db press

22kg x10

32kg x10

38kg x7

26kg x10

Side raises

2x10 warmup 8kg/10kg

14kg x8 dropset 8kg x12

Rear delt machine

30kg x15

50kg x15

Rear db flys(on hyper extension)

8kg x12

9kg x15

10kg x12

Db shrugs superset smith shrugs

50kg/4P 3x15/10-12

Machine press

15,12,9,6

Sorted.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> DELTS/ TRAPS
> 
> Seated db press
> 
> 22kg x10
> 
> 32kg x10
> 
> 38kg x7
> 
> 26kg x10
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 2x10 warmup 8kg/10kg
> 
> 14kg x8 dropset 8kg x12
> 
> Rear delt machine
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> Rear db flys(on hyper extension)
> 
> 8kg x12
> 
> 9kg x15
> 
> 10kg x12
> 
> Db shrugs superset smith shrugs
> 
> 50kg/4P 3x15/10-12
> 
> Machine press
> 
> 15,12,9,6
> 
> Sorted.


Good sesh mate, be pumped after that.


----------



## C.Hill

Let me introduce you to the Triple Mac!


----------



## animal adam

C.Hill said:


> Let me introduce you to the Triple Mac!


Lol the 1500 cal burger! Nice one!


----------



## Aggression

Hey Hilly, longtime. Made excellent progress since last year, well done mate. You on cycle now? I tracked back a few pages and heard 'Deca', but couldn't find its induction page, so just wondering what the cycle consists of and how your finding it? I'm a few weeks into 800mg Test (long ester) and thinking i may belatedly throw in some deca for the next 8weeks...


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Back Squat

60kg x8

100kg x8

140kg x5

150kg x2

160kg x5 

140kg x5

100kg x10

Leg extension

36kg x12

60kg x12

84kg x12

Seated calf press

2x20

Leg press

150kg 2x20

VOMIT!!!

Now that hasn't happened in a while lol made a right mess of car park lol

Well happy with the 160 for 5 reps again! Felt solid! Nice and deep too! Laaaavly!


----------



## Mingster

Nice squatting Chris.

Just go straight from 140 to 180 next time. 40kg increments are about right


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Nice squatting Chris.
> 
> Just go straight from 140 to 180 next time. 40kg increments are about right


Haha one day mate!!!!

Gonna do a third week of 160 for 5 to make sure I got it solid, then gonna up to 165, what you reckon? The reps are full depth nice and deep, or jump up to 170 until I can get 5 out of it?


----------



## C.Hill

Aggression said:


> Hey Hilly, longtime. Made excellent progress since last year, well done mate. You on cycle now? I tracked back a few pages and heard 'Deca', but couldn't find its induction page, so just wondering what the cycle consists of and how your finding it? I'm a few weeks into 800mg Test (long ester) and thinking i may belatedly throw in some deca for the next 8weeks...


I'm on 6th week of pct now mate!

But I ran wc deca and loved it! Alot kinder to me than tren lol


----------



## Aggression

C.Hill said:


> I'm on 6th week of pct now mate!
> 
> But I ran wc deca and loved it! Alot kinder to me than tren lol


For how long, with how much test? Deca dick? What extra did you feel you got from it?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Haha one day mate!!!!
> 
> Gonna do a third week of 160 for 5 to make sure I got it solid, then gonna up to 165, what you reckon? The reps are full depth nice and deep, or jump up to 170 until I can get 5 out of it?


I like the 3 week consolidation approach to be honest mate:thumbup1:

What I would do, however, is every once and a while when you're feeling good just by-pass the normal progression, stick an extra 20kg on and go for it Get somebody else to put the weight on the bar for you and don't think about it. Treat it as your normal set and you'll get it no worries. Just remember to drop back down the next workout though


----------



## C.Hill

Aggression said:


> For how long, with how much test? Deca dick? What extra did you feel you got from it?


16 weeks.

600mg deca, 750mg test.

Deca dìck?? What's that??lol mate I was horny as fcuk non stop on it lol was a walking hardon.

Extra strength, extra muscle, leaned me out nice.



Mingster said:


> I like the 3 week consolidation approach to be honest mate:thumbup1:
> 
> What I would do, however, is every once and a while when you're feeling good just by-pass the normal progression, stick an extra 20kg on and go for it Get somebody else to put the weight on the bar for you and don't think about it. Treat it as your normal set and you'll get it no worries. Just remember to drop back down the next workout though


Yeah it solidifies it and makes me 100% confident I've got the lift.

I like that idea lol fcuk it I'm putting 180 on next week and see what happens lol


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> 16 weeks.
> 
> 600mg deca, 750mg test.
> 
> Deca dìck?? What's that??lol mate I was horny as fcuk non stop on it lol was a walking hardon.
> 
> Extra strength, extra muscle, leaned me out nice.
> 
> Yeah it solidifies it and makes me 100% confident I've got the lift.
> 
> I like that idea lol fcuk it I'm putting 180 on next week and see what happens lol


Get somebody else to load the bar. It's always easier to lift a bar someone else has loaded. Take my word for it


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Get somebody else to load the bar. It's always easier to lift a bar someone else has loaded. Take my word for it


Really? And just blank it out? Treat it like 3 plates or whatever?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Really? And just blank it out? Treat it like 3 plates or whatever?


If you do your 140 set and then load another two 20's on the bar you feel every kilo of that 40kg physically and mentally. Subconsciously you think 'fcuk that's going to be heavy,' and it is. Get someone else to do the loading and mentally the bar is the same weight as it was for your last set

I bet you've lifted a weight or two over the years that turned out to be heavier than you though as you'd loaded the wrong plates. Lifting heavy is a mental thing


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> 16 weeks.
> 
> 600mg deca, 750mg test.
> 
> Deca dìck?? What's that??lol mate I was horny as fcuk non stop on it lol was a walking hardon.
> 
> Extra strength, extra muscle, leaned me out nice.


Test and deca is definitely my next cycle looking forward to putting on some beef. Was impressed when you ran this before.


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline bb bench

40kg x20

60kg x20

100kg x11 +3 forced reps

Bent over Cable flys

10kg x15

15kg x9 +3 cheats

Dropset 12.5kg x8

Machine press

1x15 failure

1x10 failure

1x5 failure

Sorted.

15 min session! Chest is pumped and feels sore as fcuk already! That'll do for today, feel drained.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> CHEST
> 
> Incline bb bench
> 
> 40kg x20
> 
> 60kg x20
> 
> 100kg x11 +3 forced reps
> 
> Bent over Cable flys
> 
> 10kg x15
> 
> 15kg x9 +3 cheats
> 
> Dropset 12.5kg x8
> 
> Machine press
> 
> 1x15 failure
> 
> 1x10 failure
> 
> 1x5 failure
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> 15 min session! Chest is pumped and feels sore as fcuk already! That'll do for today, feel drained.


Nice, simple and gets the job done!

Do you train on your own these days?


----------



## C.Hill

Wow I feel rough, been doubled up on sofa for last 30mins!!!!

Gonna reduce calories today to a normal persons intake, these last 3 days of force feeding have taken its toll, I feel like shìt! Need some digestive enzymes see if they help.

This aint good! Gotta go work now!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Wow I feel rough, been doubled up on sofa for last 30mins!!!!
> 
> Gonna reduce calories today to a normal persons intake, these last 3 days of force feeding have taken its toll, I feel like shìt! Need some digestive enzymes see if they help.
> 
> This aint good! Gotta go work now!!!


x2 mate....fuked wi the cold i think.

how many times u training each body part a week mate?


----------



## C.Hill

Was supposed to train today but been feeling pretty rundown and tired, been getting alot of overtime in lately so that don't help.

Literally sat on the sofa all day eating lol

Diet today-

M1. 50g oats, 40g whey, 4 fried eggs, 2 slices burgens, half tin baked beans, 10g glutamine/bcaas.

M2. 500ml full fat milk, Cytogainer shake.

M3. 100g pasta, tin tuna, cucumber, tbls EVOO.

M4. 100g oats, 40g whey, 10g glutamine/bcaas.

M5. 8x thin sausages, 350g rustic chips, half tin baked beans.

M6. Chocolate + honeycomb cheeeecake slice 

M7. 60g whey, 25g oats, 10g glutamine/bcaas.

Totalling 5060kcals, 370g protein, 530g carbs, 150g fat.

Been hitting 5000+kcals for the last week now, stomachs getting used to it, few cheat meals which made it easier today though lol

Got some chalk now so gonna see how much that helps my grip deadlifting tomorrow! Looking forward to it!


----------



## tomo8

Thats some food that, when you starting to cut mate? Or arent ya?


----------



## C.Hill

tomo8 said:


> Thats some food that, when you starting to cut mate? Or arent ya?


Gonna start leaning up in about 6 weeks time mate, keeping kcals high to hang on to as much muscle as possible lol


----------



## C.Hill

Well well well....BACK SESSION!

Only went in to do one thing and one thing only. Deadlift.

Mate has given me some chalk to help improve my grip as my grip would go as soon as I go over 180kg. So I wanted some PBS!! Forgot belt aswell so a little wary.

Anyway here we go!

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

Chalk on.

180kg x1

200kg x1

210kg x1 

220kg x1 

230kg x1 

Haha three PBS because of chalk! No belt either! Can't believe how easy they went up! Added 50kg to my lift from chalk lmao!!! Very happy! Amazed tbh.


----------



## Guest

Excellent chris!


----------



## need2bodybuild

Fuk me mate, that really is something, 50kg from chalk! Time to pack on some more mass then it seems lol


----------



## onthebuild

Would straps not have been an easy alternative?


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Would straps not have been an easy alternative?


Exactly  I was pulling 225 with straps, always used them as grip just went at 180, decided to drop it down months ago and get rid of straps, used chalk today and just felt like I was attached to the bar, feel like a cnut I've never used chalk before tbh lol

Set myself out a little deadlift plan to help get my lift up! Really psyched for it now! And rowing! What I **** I've never used them before!!


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your meal timing like on this also do you have oats with water?


That was an old old diet plan!

Yep normally mix oats with whey in shaker for convenience, milk or water depending if I need the kcals or not.

Food timing is the same everyday, has been for last 3 years lol

6am

8am

9.45am

12pm

3pm

Train at 5

6pm pwo shake

7pm

10pm


----------



## C.Hill

Was really up for a heavy leg session today! Was Really gonna smash it! Until 20mins before I was told something that completely distracted me from everything. Threw me right off track.

Went along anyway and tried to get into it.

Bb back squats

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

170kg x1

Leg press was taken so...

Leg extension

5 sets of 12 increasing by 3 plates at a time until full stack!

Really lost all interest and desire to train, called it a day, never EVER felt like that  oh well will make up for it next week.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Was really up for a heavy leg session today! Was Really gonna smash it! Until 20mins before I was told something that completely distracted me from everything. Threw me right off track.
> 
> Went along anyway and tried to get into it.
> 
> Bb back squats
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x5
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 160kg x5
> 
> 170kg x1
> 
> Leg press was taken so...
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 5 sets of 12 increasing by 3 plates at a time until full stack!
> 
> Really lost all interest and desire to train, called it a day, never EVER felt like that  oh well will make up for it next week.


Hope what ever it was mate wasn't too serious.

Have a rest and do what you need to do.


----------



## Heath

Hope all is well mate!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

I had some **** news today too mate which is really worrying the **** outta me. Hope you can sort things out and keep at it like you have been pal. I know it affected my session today but will just try harder on Thursday. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

In and out in under 20 mins! Failure on every set. Fcuk all rest, 30 secs at most whilst changing weights, killer.

Incline bb bench

60kg x16

80kg x11+3 forced

Machine press (super slow, 2 sec squeeze)

55kg x13

90kg x6

Incline db flys

12kg x11

22kg x 5

Cable flys

12.5kg x14

Last 6 reps of these fcuking hurt! Pump was crazy.

Naaaaaaaace! 

Diet today-

.50g whey(sci-mx, ooooh!) 6 crumpets.

.200g flapjack, 250g chicken.

.large mighty meaty pizza, half bag of mini eggs.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 50g dextrose.

.4 slices burgens, 6 eggs scrambled, 3 slices bacon.

.half bag of mini eggs, 50g whey

So far....


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> CHEST
> 
> In and out in under 20 mins! Failure on every set. Fcuk all rest, 30 secs at most whilst changing weights, killer.
> 
> Incline bb bench
> 
> 60kg x16
> 
> 80kg x11+3 forced
> 
> Machine press (super slow, 2 sec squeeze)
> 
> 55kg x13
> 
> 90kg x6
> 
> Incline db flys
> 
> 12kg x11
> 
> 22kg x 5
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 12.5kg x14
> 
> Last 6 reps of these fcuking hurt! Pump was crazy.
> 
> Naaaaaaaace!
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .50g whey(sci-mx, ooooh!) 6 crumpets.
> 
> .200g flapjack, 250g chicken.
> 
> .large mighty meaty pizza, half bag of mini eggs.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .50g whey, 50g dextrose.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, 6 eggs scrambled, 3 slices bacon.
> 
> .half bag of mini eggs, 50g whey
> 
> So far....


Quick sessions are good, aiming for one today, shame some fanny at my gym broke the cable machine.


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya getting on mate...hows the strength holding up?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya getting on mate...hows the strength holding up?


Going pretty well mate! Strength is still up, deadlifting tonight(with chalk) so will see!

Appetite has been shìt the last week, have even consuming roughly 3000kcals  if that.

Back on it today though! Big old breakfast shake down containing -

100g oats

50g whey

500ml ff milk

10g glutamine

10g bcaas

5g leucine

To kick the day off! About to eat 6 scrambled eggs and a drained tin of baked beans soon lol

Considering using slin soon aswell, thinking 4iu after every meal except last 2 and 10iu postworkout, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Going pretty well mate! Strength is still up, deadlifting tonight(with chalk) so will see!
> 
> Appetite has been shìt the last week, have even consuming roughly 3000kcals  if that.
> 
> Back on it today though! Big old breakfast shake down containing -
> 
> 100g oats
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> 500ml ff milk
> 
> 10g glutamine
> 
> 10g bcaas
> 
> 5g leucine
> 
> To kick the day off! About to eat 6 scrambled eggs and a drained tin of baked beans soon lol
> 
> *Considering using slin soon aswell, thinking 4iu after every meal except last 2 and 10iu postworkout, will let you know how I get on*.


fat cvnt.

yes please do mate!...getting to the stage im looking to peds, slin, GH etc. prob start with peds but still reading up on it all tbh


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts(no straps)

60kg x15

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

200kg x5

210kg x2

180kg x6

140kg x8

Underhand bb rows

60kg x15

80kg x10

80kg x10

Overhand rows

80kg x13

Straight arm pulldowns

35kg x10

45kg x12

55kg x10

T bar rows

30kg x15

50kg x12

50kg x12+4 forced

Rear delt machine

3x15 increasing by 2plates a set.

Bb curl

Bar x15

30kg 2x12

Hammer curls

16kg x10

18kg x10

Forearms on fire! Time to hose them down with whey and dextrose!

Lovely session! Really happy with deads! Gonna keep repping the 200 each week till I hit 12 reps, back should look quite different by then lol


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST+DELTS

Incline bench-

Bar x???

40kg x15

60kg x15

105kg x10

90kg x10

60kg x11

Flat smith CGBP

40kg x15

60kg x9

50kg x10 dropset 30kgx8

Cable flys

10kg x20

12.5kg x15

15kg x15, 13

Delt press machine

36 x15

64kg x9,6

43kg x12

Db laterals

8kg x15

12kg x12

10kgx15

8kg x16

Overhead ez extension superset cable pushdowns

10kgx15/50kg x15

20kg x15/70kgx12

30kg x8/85kg x10

Facepulls

30kg 2x20

Sorted!

Brilliant session! Adopting PPL now and loving it already, chest and delts together is a great session, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Bad Alan

Training looks to be going really well still mate, be good to see you put a slin protocol in and see gains when not combined with AAS.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> CHEST+DELTS
> 
> Incline bench-
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 105kg x10
> 
> 90kg x10
> 
> 60kg x11
> 
> Flat smith CGBP
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 60kg x9
> 
> 50kg x10 dropset 30kgx8
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 10kg x20
> 
> 12.5kg x15
> 
> 15kg x15, 13
> 
> Delt press machine
> 
> 36 x15
> 
> 64kg x9,6
> 
> 43kg x12
> 
> Db laterals
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 10kgx15
> 
> 8kg x16
> 
> Overhead ez extension superset cable pushdowns
> 
> 10kgx15/50kg x15
> 
> 20kg x15/70kgx12
> 
> 30kg x8/85kg x10
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 30kg 2x20
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Brilliant session! Adopting PPL now and loving it already, *chest and delts together is a great session*, really enjoyed it.


Always used to do this "off" cycle when training without gear, gives shoulder joint a break from being pressed/pulled through so frequently!


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Training looks to be going really well still mate, be good to see you put a slin protocol in and see gains when not combined with AAS.


It's going fantastic lol really happy with it at the moment, feeling good apart from waking up for 1.5 hours every night at 3-4am lol

Yeah should be good! Will start in a few weeks I reckon.


----------



## JANIKvonD

im loving chest & delts together atm too....but i do rear delts on back day. hows the appetite holding up mate?


----------



## loganator

Just caught up with this journal , subbed


----------



## C.Hill

Wow delts chest and especially triceps are in agony today! They feel like they just wanna fall off lol love my new plan.



JANIKvonD said:


> im loving chest & delts together atm too....but i do rear delts on back day. hows the appetite holding up mate?


I also hit rear delts on back day heavy, but throw a few light facepulls in for general health on delt day.

Appetite is hit and miss, somedays I'm starving and will manage 6000kcals of clean food, whereas other days i struggle with 2000 including junk food.



loganator said:


> Just caught up with this journal , subbed


----------



## C.Hill

Just prepped all of tomorrow's meals, is it sad that I'm excited for my 3rd meal? Slow cooked steak in gravy with cheese in a crusty white roll!

Nicked the idea of @Suprakill4


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Just prepped all of tomorrow's meals, is it sad that I'm excited for my 3rd meal? Slow cooked steak in gravy with cheese in a crusty white roll!
> 
> Nicked the idea of @Suprakill4


Sounds foooking lovely............do tell :drool:

One of those slow cookers??

Hows training theses days? Are you doing PPL 3 times a week or say just going day on day off etc?


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Just prepped all of tomorrow's meals, is it sad that I'm excited for my 3rd meal? Slow cooked steak in gravy with cheese in a crusty white roll!
> 
> Nicked the idea of @Suprakill4


Slow cooks are amazing lol

Slow cooked a shoulder of lamb on Saturday, 7 hours later and an amazing meal 

Use mine most days, I'll get home to bolognaise today. Brilliant bits of kits for £10 :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!!!!

Bb Back squat

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x1  PB  @Mingster your plan worked!

170kg x1

170kg x1

170kg x1

170kg x1

Bb front squat

100kg x5

110kg x5

110kg x5

100kg x5

Leg extensions

35kg x15

60kg x15

85kg x12

70kg x15

Seated calfs

4x15

Sorted!

Walked into the gym sleepy as fcuk today, after a good YouTube motivational video I was on it!

Over the moon with my 180kg! Could have gone lower but was below parallel so I'm happy  will work on getting it a2g.

The plan was to hit front squats in the 10-12 rep range but thought fcuk it, these were seriously low, ass pretty much touching the floor! Nice slow and controlled.

Good session!

Lovely Diet today-

.100g oats, 50g whey, 80g blueberries.

.200g potato, 180g chicken, 50g walnuts.

.200g steak, 200g white crusty roll, 50g cheese, half litre ff milk.

.100g oats, 50g whey, tbls olive oil, 80g grapes.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 80g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaas.

.300g potato, 200g chicken, broccoli.

.50g casein, 25g almonds.

So....4800kcals with 430g protein. Cushty.


----------



## Mingster

I'm hurt that you ever doubted me:crying:


----------



## kingdale

When you are doing front squats does the bar push against your throat? or am I just doing them terribly wrong.


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Sounds foooking lovely............do tell :drool:
> 
> One of those slow cookers??
> 
> Hows training theses days? Are you doing PPL 3 times a week or say just going day on day off etc?


I've got a Jamie Oliver one  got half a kg of chicken in now for tomorrow! Makes the meat so soft it melts in your mouth lol

Training is fantastic mate! Natty and smashing PBS!

Yeah PPL with a day off in between sessions unless I'm not feeling recovered like the other day, was a 3 day rest Inbetween.



Mingster said:


> I'm hurt that you ever doubted me:crying:


It worked a treat! Was so happy lol do that for a few more weeks and up it to 190!!!!!! Fuuuuck!lol



kingdale said:


> When you are doing front squats does the bar push against your throat? or am I just doing them terribly wrong.


It does push against my throat slightly, I haven't got the flexibility to do it Olympic style so I have to cross my arms to steady the bar, still very effective! Can get über low.


----------



## biglbs

Moving some decent weights in here Mr.Colchester


----------



## Mingster

Forget 190. Wait 3 weeks then do 200 Then do a deload...

Your training/cycles etc are similar to mine. You may do more lol but I always get pbs/eat loads/progress nicely following a cycle. No gear is no excuse to slack off:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Moving some decent weights in here Mr.Colchester


Cheers pal! Long way to catch up with you and Ming though!



Mingster said:


> Forget 190. Wait 3 weeks then do 200 Then do a deload...
> 
> Your training/cycles etc are similar to mine. You may do more lol but I always get pbs/eat loads/progress nicely following a cycle. No gear is no excuse to slack off:thumbup1:


200kg!?! You reckon? That sounds fcuking scary but I'm up for it!

What would you recommend I do for the next 3 weeks? Singles of 180? 175? Not sure of the best way to manipulate strength training to my benefit?

'No gear is no excuse to slack off' too fcuking right mate


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Cheers pal! Long way to catch up with you and Ming though!
> 
> 200kg!?! You reckon? That sounds fcuking scary but I'm up for it!
> 
> What would you recommend I do for the next 3 weeks? Singles of 180? 175? Not sure of the best way to manipulate strength training to my benefit?
> 
> 'No gear is no excuse to slack off' too fcuking right mate


Yeah. Stay at 180, maybe do a 185 on week 3. 200 is just a number. It's not adding any more weight than what you've just achieved


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Yeah. Stay at 180, maybe do a 185 on week 3. 200 is just a number. It's not adding any more weight than what you've just achieved


Ok mate your the boss. I'm on it!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Ok mate your the boss. I'm on it!


It may be borderline but I have faith in you. A good deload once you've done it though...


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> It may be borderline but I have faith in you. A good deload once you've done it though...


It's very very borderline lmao what's the worst that could happen though? I fail? It's all good 

Don't fully understand deloading?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> It's very very borderline lmao what's the worst that could happen though? I fail? It's all good
> 
> Don't fully understand deloading?


Drop you squat weights to 50/60% for a couple of sessions. Do speed squats with fast positives to build explosiveness out of the hole. Then go back to your normal routine at about 80% of your previous max. Over 6 weeks or so you should set a new pb:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Drop you squat weights to 50/60% for a couple of sessions. Do speed squats with fast positives to build explosiveness out of the hole. Then go back to your normal routine at about 80% of your previous max. Over 6 weeks or so you should set a new pb:thumbup1:


Ok mate fully understood. Ill keep you posted


----------



## C.Hill

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Fatstuff

happy bday chill


----------



## dipdabs

Happy birthday gorgeous!!xxxxx


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> happy bday chill


Cheers ba!



dipdabs said:


> Happy birthday gorgeous!!xxxxx


  Thankyou!


----------



## Hotdog147

Happy birthday mate, have a good'un


----------



## TELBOR

Go easy on the cake fatty 

Happy Birthday mate :beer:


----------



## Galaxy

Happy birthday mate


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads!

Had the best present ever!! Haha!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Cheers lads!
> 
> Had the best present ever!! Haha!


Birthday BJ?

Happy B'day mate


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Birthday BJ?
> 
> Happy B'day mate


Take it you haven't seen my other thread?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Take it you haven't seen my other thread?


No lol, male animal I hope?


----------



## biglbs

Happy birthday mate


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Take it you haven't seen my other thread?


Just seen it mate, massive congrats !

And best of luck


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Just seen it mate, massive congrats !
> 
> And best of luck


Cheers mate!!

OFF TO AMSTERDAM SATURDAY!! WOOP!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate!!
> 
> OFF TO AMSTERDAM SATURDAY!! WOOP!


Have a blast, you'll be in a "happy" place Saturday like I am now


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Have a blast, you'll be in a "happy" place Saturday like I am now


Always in a happy place  just smoked a fatty, off for a good nights sleep and some growing time!!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Always in a happy place  just smoked a fatty, off for a good nights sleep and some growing time!!


Haha good man, beats taking sleeping pills anyday !


----------



## C.Hill

Currently in Amsterdam, so far-

.ak47 blend with diesel

.pineapple express(was actually a headfcuk lol strongest shìt I've tried lol)

.hunters cheese

.casey jones(whoaaaa lol)

Diet so far-

.fry up

.pizza hut

.mcdonalds

.hotdog with cheese n pepperoni

.crisps/chocolate/milkshakes

Lmao one last blowout before getting back on it.

@Rick89 @hackskii you'd love it!


----------



## kingdale

Tried any shrooms mate?


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> Tried any shrooms mate?


Nah no shrooms mate just some laaaavly weed and lovely food, done the usual touristy things, just about to tuck into this 'green cake' and 'choco stick' lol


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Nah no shrooms mate just some laaaavly weed and lovely food, done the usual touristy things, just about to tuck into this 'green cake' and 'choco stick' lol
> View attachment 117816


Looks good. Would love to go but decided to buy my get my next cycle instead of go with my mates.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> Looks good. Would love to go but decided to buy my get my next cycle instead of go with my mates.


Good idea mate.

Only came as was a surprise birthday present from the mrs the night before lol she can't smoke as she got a belly full of arms and legs so more for me!


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Good idea mate.
> 
> Only came as was a surprise birthday present from the mrs the night before lol she can't smoke as she got a belly full of arms and legs so more for me!


If she buys you a trip there for your bday she must be a keeper


----------



## Galaxy

kingdale said:


> If she buys you a trip there for your bday she must be a keeper


^^^This 

Enjoy mate cos in 9 months......................


----------



## tomo8

Congrats mate, best feeling in the world.


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads, agreed!

Looking forward to getting back to training and eating properly tomorrow. Excited to hit the gym lol

Also went tescos and loaded up on fresh meatballs, burgers, steak and chicken!! Few potatoes, oats, veg and rice and diets sorted lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Cheers lads, agreed!
> 
> Looking forward to getting back to training and eating properly tomorrow. Excited to hit the gym lol
> 
> Also went tescos and loaded up on fresh meatballs, burgers, steak and chicken!! Few potatoes, oats, veg and rice and diets sorted lol


congrats again shagger. u been away from the gym recently like?


----------



## sxbarnes

Congrats too Matey. Sounds like Amsterdam is a good un too. How could it not be?


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH!

Incline bb bench

Bar x???

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x7

Dropset

60kg x8

CGBP

40kg x15

60kg x10

80kg x7

60kg x8

Cable flys

10kg x20

12.5kg x15

15kg x13

Db side raises

8kg x15

12kg x15

14kg x9 +3 cheat reps

10kg x13

10kg x10 +5 cheat reps

Seated delt press machine

40kg x15

50kg x13

70kg x8

Rope pushdowns

30kg x15

35kg x12

Straight bar pushdowns

65kg x12

75kg x10

77.5kg x11

Sorted!

Nice session after not being at it for a while! Even though I was sick straight after lmao

Happy with db side raises, 14kgs were moving easily, proper strict aswell.

Current diet-

.100g Oats, 50g whey

.200g beef, cheese, white roll

.180g Chicken, 75g white rice, broccoli

.100g Oats, 50g whey

.80g Dextrose, 50g whey

.180g Chicken, 300g potato, broccoli

.200g FF greek Yoghurt, 80g blueberries

.50g Casein, tbls peanut butter

(Half a litre FF milk drank at some point too, normally between 2nd and 3rd meal)


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> PUSH!
> 
> Incline bb bench
> 
> Bar x???
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x7
> 
> Dropset
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> CGBP
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x7
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 10kg x20
> 
> 12.5kg x15
> 
> 15kg x13
> 
> Db side raises
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 12kg x15
> 
> 14kg x9 +3 cheat reps
> 
> 10kg x13
> 
> 10kg x10 +5 cheat reps
> 
> Seated delt press machine
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 50kg x13
> 
> 70kg x8
> 
> Rope pushdowns
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> Straight bar pushdowns
> 
> 65kg x12
> 
> 75kg x10
> 
> 77.5kg x11
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Nice session after not being at it for a while! Even though I was sick straight after lmao
> 
> Happy with db side raises, 14kgs were moving easily, proper strict aswell.
> 
> Current diet-
> 
> .100g Oats, 50g whey
> 
> .200g beef, cheese, white roll
> 
> .180g Chicken, 75g white rice, broccoli
> 
> .100g Oats, 50g whey
> 
> .80g Dextrose, 50g whey
> 
> .180g Chicken, 300g potato, broccoli
> 
> .200g FF greek Yoghurt, 80g blueberries
> 
> .50g Casein, tbls peanut butter
> 
> (Half a litre FF milk drank at some point too, normally between 2nd and 3rd meal)


Looks good mate, still smashing in the cals 

What ever ha[[ened btw about competing or have you changed or mind on that?? or am i just being a thick cvnt making it up lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats again shagger. u been away from the gym recently like?


Yeah had quite a few days off, been quite ill these last few days, training this morning just made me sick, should have skipped it lol



Galaxy said:


> Looks good mate, still smashing in the cals
> 
> What ever ha[[ened btw about competing or have you changed or mind on that?? or am i just being a thick cvnt making it up lol


Yeah quite liking the diet at the moment, decided to add a red meat meal in everyday in the form of steak/mince/burgers/meatballs, tasty!

Nah I was gonna compete this year but other things got in the way, don't carry enough mass to feel confident onstage yet, one day mate! One day!


----------



## JANIKvonD

u still waking threw the night to be sick too?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> u still waking threw the night to be sick too?


Yeah sometimes mate, apparently it's emotionally related lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeah sometimes mate, apparently it's emotionally related lol


 :lol: quilty conscience eh....pics of the bit on the side lol


----------



## Sharpy76

Bonjour!

How's it going?

Been a while but i'm back now


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Old school Pullover machine

3P x15

5P x15

6P x11

5P x13

V grip pulldowns

8P x15

10P x15

14P x10

14P x10 dropset 10P x10

Close grip low cable row

8P x15

14P x13

16P x11

16P x9

12P x12

Wide grip behind neck pulldowns

5P x20

7P x15

8P x15

T bar rows

40kg x12

60kg x12

60kg x10

Smith shrugs

80kg 2x20

Sorted.

Went for more high volume cable work today as was pretty nackered and haven't been eating right, deadlifts will have to wait till next session!

Felt good though! Lats are killing already!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> How's it going?
> 
> Been a while but i'm back now


Bonjourno! Good to see you back buddy! Still strong as ever??


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> how you making your 100g oats and whey without a sh!tload of oats at the bottom, how much water etc.


I have never had this problem!??

Normally 350-400ml water, 100g oats, 50g whey, no problem. 400-450ml if using milk though.


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> I have never had this problem!??
> 
> Normally 350-400ml water, 100g oats, 50g whey, no problem. 400-450ml if using milk though.


just did that about 1 hour ago mixed in a shaker 400ml water, was [email protected]@king horrible near the end like eat an old ladys kebab. you mixing with a blender?

what brand/type of oats you using?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Bonjourno! Good to see you back buddy! Still strong as ever??


Cheers mate.

I'm getting there. Should be back on the juice in the next month, can't wait lol!

Hows your training going pal?


----------



## kingdale

goldenballs23 said:


> how you making your 100g oats and whey without a sh!tload of oats at the bottom, how much water etc.


I dont even blend them, just keep the shaker shaking a bit inbetween drinks stop them settling.


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite ya wee tramp. how u feeling today?


----------



## Galaxy

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee tramp. how u feeling today?


x2

In future cycles, you going back to b&c?


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> just did that about 1 hour ago mixed in a shaker 400ml water, was [email protected]@king horrible near the end like eat an old ladys kebab. you mixing with a blender?
> 
> what brand/type of oats you using?


TPW oats mate, dissolves in water lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'm getting there. Should be back on the juice in the next month, can't wait lol!
> 
> Hows your training going pal?


Going well thanks mate, although been doing alot of overtime lately so training hasn't been as intense, still hitting PBS every other week or so though!



JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya wee tramp. how u feeling today?


Not too bad, just concentrating on trying to eat lol smoking **** like a good'un again :/



Galaxy said:


> x2
> 
> In future cycles, you going back to b&c?


100%!!!!!!!!! Reckon ill be back on within a few months lol been 12 weeks already!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

smoking?! though u gave that up... (exept the doobs obv lol)


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> x2
> 
> In future cycles, you going back to b&c?


*Stupid Question Alert*

B&C?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sharpy76 said:


> *Stupid Question Alert*
> 
> B&C?


blast & cruise im guessing mate


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> smoking?! though u gave that up... (exept the doobs obv lol)


Well now I've given weed up(rationed myself to 3-5 tokes after training to settle stomach so i can smash loads of food in lol) I've replaced it with cigs lol ill quit them aswell soon.



JANIKvonD said:


> blast & cruise im guessing mate


Correct. Now the mrs has a belly full of arms and legs I goal is completed! Need to resist temptation!!

Thinking test deca and winny next!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> TPW oats mate, dissolves in water lol
> 
> 100%!!!!!!!!! Reckon ill be back on within a few months lol been 12 weeks already!!!


Getting bloods done? If your going bact to b & c, why wait 

If i were you i would try and get bloods and lipids done and start jabbing 



Sharpy76 said:


> *Stupid Question Alert*
> 
> B&C?


Cvnt 

Off topic but are you going to contuinue your journo??



JANIKvonD said:


> blast & cruise im guessing mate


Yep


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Well now I've given weed up(rationed myself to 3-5 tokes after training to settle stomach so i can smash loads of food in lol) I've replaced it with cigs lol ill quit them aswell soon.
> 
> Correct. Now the mrs has a belly full of arms and legs I goal is completed! Need to resist temptation!!
> 
> Thinking *test deca* and winny next!


really gotta try deca...by the time iv finished what im in on atm, it'll be october. how the fuk will i have been on 1.5year & not used it? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

@Galaxy yeah ill deffo try find somewhere that'll do it for me! @JANIKvonD haha you'll love deca mate, nowhere near as harsh as tren.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> @Galaxy yeah ill deffo try find somewhere that'll do it for me! @JANIKvonD haha you'll love deca mate, *nowhere near as harsh as tren.*


upto 450mg a week atm & no issues with it other than some night sweats...no biggy. get the odd loss of appetite but a cheeseburger or 2 usually ignites it again pmsl


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Correct. Now the mrs has a belly full of arms and legs I goal is completed! Need to resist temptation!!
> 
> Thinking test deca and winny next!


Congrats pal!!

I was actually thinking of doing that same cycle too but i think i'm gonna go with mast e instead of deca, although i'm not 100% yet.

In the next month i'll be jumping back on, gagging for a bit of gear though lol. Been 6 mths and i can't wait.

@Galaxy i'm already updating my journal mate


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats pal!!
> 
> I was actually thinking of doing that same cycle too but i think i'm gonna go with mast e instead of deca, although i'm not 100% yet.
> 
> In the next month i'll be jumping back on, gagging for a bit of gear though lol. Been 6 mths and i can't wait.
> 
> @Galaxy i'm already updating my journal mate


Mmmmmm test deca and mast?? Maybe worth looking into lol

Bet you can't wait mate! I'm Gagging to get back on!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Mmmmmm test deca and mast?? Maybe worth looking into lol
> 
> Bet you can't wait mate! I'm Gagging to get back on!


Ohhhh, thats not a bad idea!

How are you looking/feeling for being off for 12wks?

Strength still ok?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Ohhhh, thats not a bad idea!
> 
> How are you looking/feeling for being off for 12wks?
> 
> Strength still ok?


Strength is great mate! Since being natty I've hit PBS of-

230kg deadlift without straps

180kg squat

And some other lifts lol

Looking pretty good aswell if I may say so myself! Will get a pic up!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Strength is great mate! Since being natty I've hit PBS of-
> 
> 230kg deadlift without straps
> 
> 180kg squat
> 
> And some other lifts lol
> 
> Looking pretty good aswell if I may say so myself! Will get a pic up!


Of legs :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Of legs :whistling:


Can't beat a set of legs!


----------



## C.Hill

Right! Haven't trained all week as been working loads, got 26 hours overtime in this week!! Money!!lol

So I'm dying to train, itching to tear some muscle fibres! Been thinking about it all night!

So I've had 9 hours sleep, needed that! Just downed 25g whey with 10g glutamine and 10g bcaa. Then ate 6 fried eggs and 2 slices of toast with a banana. Watching phil Heath road to the Olympia on Xbox whilst waiting for food to go down. Then gonna try @TheProteinWorks Raze preworkout so will review that!

PUSH DAY TODAY! Can't fcuking wait!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Right! Haven't trained all week as been working loads, got 26 hours overtime in this week!! Money!!lol
> 
> So I'm dying to train, itching to tear some muscle fibres! Been thinking about it all night!
> 
> So I've had 9 hours sleep, needed that! Just downed 25g whey with 10g glutamine and 10g bcaa. Then ate 6 fried eggs and 2 slices of toast with a banana. Watching phil Heath road to the Olympia on Xbox whilst waiting for food to go down. Then gonna try @TheProteinWorks Raze preworkout so will review that!
> 
> PUSH DAY TODAY! Can't fcuking wait!


Don't forget that Raze review.

Nearly done my hemo rage and i'll need a new pwo this week. Plus the hemo rage is not having the desired effect at the mo, got far used to it now.


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't forget that Raze review.
> 
> Nearly done my hemo rage and i'll need a new pwo this week. Plus the hemo rage is not having the desired effect at the mo, got far used to it now.


Ill let you know buddy! Will be training in an hour so will post up afterwards!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Have a great sesh son


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> Have a great sesh son


Im actually buzzing for it mate! Cheeky 8 mins in sunbed before too


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't forget that Raze review.
> 
> Nearly done my hemo rage and i'll need a new pwo this week. Plus the hemo rage is not having the desired effect at the mo, got far used to it now.


X2

I've finished my second tub of hemo and need a different one. Hemo rage is brilliant but just stopped working as well.

Im thinking craze


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Im actually buzzing for it mate! Cheeky 8 mins in sunbed before too


Haha, I'm diving on for 9min later


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH DAY!

45 sec rest periods.

5 min incline walk watching motivation video on YouTube lol

Rotator cuff warmups

4kg db 3x15 each shoulder.

Stretching.

Incline db press

14kg x20

20kg x15

24kg x15

Incline bb press

60kg x8

80kg x7 got trapped lol

70kg x8

70kg x7, rest bar on chest for 10 seconds + 2 reps!

Flat db flys

14kg x10

20kg x9

16kg x11

Seated calfs

45kg x20

55kg x20

Db side raises

8kg x15

16kg x8, 8, 8

10kg x15, 15

Machine delt press

35kg x10

45kg x10

55kg x7 + 3 forced

Facepulls

27kg x20

36kg x20

Seated calfs

65kg x20

75kg x14 dropset 55kg x12

Overhead ez extension

Superset

Straight bar pushdowns

20kg/50kg - 15/15 reps

25kg/60kg - 12/10 reps

25kg/60kg - 10/8 reps

Sorted!

Felt really weak incline benching after 3 sets of high rep incline db presses lol got trapped and had to roll the bar down and squeeze out lol felt really heavy!

Side raises were brutal! Especially 16kgs, really happy with form with these at the moment.

45 sec rest breaks are a killer though, wasn't strict throughout whole session but was close enough lol

So got home and necked a shake consisting of-

200g egg whites

20g choc casein

10g bcaas

100ml semi skimmed milk

50g dextrose

LAAAAAVLY! Made the mrs gag though was letting egg whites run down my chin lmao!

And currently have 2 rump steak burgers on the grill ready to throw in some cheese topped rolls! Mmmmmmm 

Now...Raze....superb preworkout IMO and I have tried a fcuking lot lol

Orange burst flavour is very tasty and easily drinkable, alot like BBWs excel!

Now beginner dosage is 3.5 scoops and experienced dosage is 7 scoops so I settled with a happy medium of 5 scoops  necked it whilst in the sunbed and it kicked in after 15 mins! Perfect timing!

Nothing crazy strong or jittery, didn't feel 'wired', just didn't wanna leave the gym(was there for 1.5 hours in end lol), constant clean energy, was nice, now home and no jittery comedown or crash either, would deffo recommend, gonna try 7 scoops next time, worth a go anyway!

Currently 190lbs!! Pretty lean at the moment too, really wanna get back on cycle now!!!! I'm thinking for 16 weeks-

750mg test

1g EQ

75mg winny


----------



## XRichHx

Some session mate. Can feel the buzz coming from your post.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Some session mate. Can feel the buzz coming from your post.


Haha yeah I've never typed so much lmao! yeah that raze is spot on! Still feel pretty buzzy but chilled now, stuffed full of food! Also Just whacked 500g lean mince in the slow cooker for tonight


----------



## Sharpy76

Great session by the looks of it!

EQ? Whats that like? Ever done it before mate?

Think i'll try that Raze, sounds good


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Great session by the looks of it!
> 
> EQ? Whats that like? Ever done it before mate?
> 
> Think i'll try that Raze, sounds good


Yeah it was good mate! No major weight got shifted but the muscles certainly got worked!

Never tried EQ before but I've been doing alot of reading on it and think ill give it a go just for the feel good factor/increased endurance and more importantly it's supposed to make you starving! Good for getting the kcals in! Worth a shot!


----------



## Sharpy76

I assume it's used more for bulking then?

Always good to try new things though, thats what i tell the missus too:devil2:


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> 45 sec rest periods.
> 
> 5 min incline walk watching motivation video on YouTube lol
> 
> Rotator cuff warmups
> 
> 4kg db 3x15 each shoulder.
> 
> Stretching.
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 14kg x20
> 
> 20kg x15
> 
> 24kg x15
> 
> Incline bb press
> 
> 60kg x8
> 
> 80kg x7 got trapped lol
> 
> 70kg x8
> 
> 70kg x7, rest bar on chest for 10 seconds + 2 reps!
> 
> Flat db flys
> 
> 14kg x10
> 
> 20kg x9
> 
> 16kg x11
> 
> Seated calfs
> 
> 45kg x20
> 
> 55kg x20
> 
> Db side raises
> 
> 8kg x15
> 
> 16kg x8, 8, 8
> 
> 10kg x15, 15
> 
> Machine delt press
> 
> 35kg x10
> 
> 45kg x10
> 
> 55kg x7 + 3 forced
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 27kg x20
> 
> 36kg x20
> 
> Seated calfs
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 75kg x14 dropset 55kg x12
> 
> Overhead ez extension
> 
> Superset
> 
> Straight bar pushdowns
> 
> 20kg/50kg - 15/15 reps
> 
> 25kg/60kg - 12/10 reps
> 
> 25kg/60kg - 10/8 reps
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Felt really weak incline benching after 3 sets of high rep incline db presses lol got trapped and had to roll the bar down and squeeze out lol felt really heavy!
> 
> Side raises were brutal! Especially 16kgs, really happy with form with these at the moment.
> 
> 45 sec rest breaks are a killer though, wasn't strict throughout whole session but was close enough lol
> 
> So got home and necked a shake consisting of-
> 
> 200g egg whites
> 
> 20g choc casein
> 
> 10g bcaas
> 
> 100ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> 50g dextrose
> 
> LAAAAAVLY! Made the mrs gag though was letting egg whites run down my chin lmao!
> 
> And currently have 2 rump steak burgers on the grill ready to throw in some cheese topped rolls! Mmmmmmm
> 
> Now...Raze....superb preworkout IMO and I have tried a fcuking lot lol
> 
> Orange burst flavour is very tasty and easily drinkable, alot like BBWs excel!
> 
> Now beginner dosage is 3.5 scoops and experienced dosage is 7 scoops so I settled with a happy medium of 5 scoops  necked it whilst in the sunbed and it kicked in after 15 mins! Perfect timing!
> 
> Nothing crazy strong or jittery, didn't feel 'wired', just didn't wanna leave the gym(was there for 1.5 hours in end lol), constant clean energy, was nice, now home and no jittery comedown or crash either, would deffo recommend, gonna try 7 scoops next time, worth a go anyway!
> 
> Currently 190lbs!! Pretty lean at the moment too, really wanna get back on cycle now!!!! I'm thinking for 16 weeks-
> 
> 750mg test
> 
> 1g EQ
> 
> 75mg winny


Wildcat Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> I assume it's used more for bulking then?
> 
> Always good to try new things though, thats what i tell the missus too:devil2:


That's what ill be using it for!

Haha keep em on there toes!



Spawn of Haney said:


> Wildcat Chris?


Will be trying wildcats boldane500 and Cidos test from Egypt


----------



## Guest

I need cidos in my life lol.


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Will be trying wildcats boldane500 and Cidos test from Egypt


So that's EQ, Boldane500 and Cidos Test, anything else? :lol:


----------



## aj90

looking good in the avi


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> I need cidos in my life lol.


It's so smooth I can't wait!



Sharpy76 said:


> So that's EQ, Boldane500 and Cidos Test, anything else? :lol:


EQ is bold(I think) lol

Plan is 750mg test e, 750mg bold/eq, 75mg winny. Very tempted to throw tren e in at a low dose of 200mg, love the strength, hate the sides. Or maybe NPP at the start for 8 weeks? Hmmm so many decisions!!



aj90 said:


> looking good in the avi


Thanks mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Pmsl

Make your mind up


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> EQ is bold(I think) lol
> 
> Plan is 750mg test e, 750mg bold/eq, 75mg winny. Very tempted to throw tren e in at a low dose of 200mg, love the strength, hate the sides. Or maybe NPP at the start for 8 weeks? Hmmm so many decisions!!


Ahh right, my bad lol.

You're a braver man than me concerning the Tren.

Mind you, it is easy to forget how bad it actually was at the time, but then it all comes back to me. Sleepless nights, loss of appetite, anxiety etc etc, **** that, i'd rather be skinny lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> It's so smooth I can't wait!
> 
> EQ is bold(I think) lol
> 
> Plan is 750mg test e, 750mg bold/eq, 75mg winny. Very tempted to throw tren e in at a low dose of 200mg, love the strength, hate the sides. Or maybe NPP at the start for 8 weeks? Hmmm so many decisions!!
> 
> Thanks mate!


Throw in some tren and that will be the same as my next cycle, all be different doses :thumb :b


----------



## C.Hill

Quick snap of today's meals-

.200g egg whites, 75g oats, 20g dextrose, 25g casein, 100ml FF milk, handful cashew nuts,

.200g rump steak burgers, 50g cheese, salad, 2x cheese topped rolls.

.130g tuna, 75g brown rice, broccoli, handful of almonds.

.200g egg whites, 75g oats, 20g dextrose, 25g casein, 100ml FF milk, handful cashew nuts.

.200g chicken, 300g potato, cheese, salad.

Mmmmm 

Edit- picture didn't work?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap of today's meals-
> 
> .200g egg whites, 75g oats, 20g dextrose, 25g casein, 100ml FF milk, handful cashew nuts,
> 
> .200g rump steak burgers, 50g cheese, salad, 2x cheese topped rolls.
> 
> .130g tuna, 75g brown rice, broccoli, handful of almonds.
> 
> .200g egg whites, 75g oats, 20g dextrose, 25g casein, 100ml FF milk, handful cashew nuts.
> 
> .200g chicken, 300g potato, cheese, salad.
> 
> Mmmmm
> 
> Edit- picture didn't work?


alrite muff diver....where do u get ur egg whites?...they taste any different to regular?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite muff diver....where do u get ur egg whites?...they taste any different to regular?


Alright spunk! I Get them from bulkpowders mate, got 12kgs being delivered tomorrow 

Nah don't even taste them mate, pour them in my shaker with a little milk and some powders, laaaavly quick perfect protein meal! Tastes beautiful.


----------



## C.Hill

Wow I am impressed! Thought I'd give MP another chance and ordered some bits, and they only bloody turned up on time!! Amazed! Lol

Anyway, got 3 tubs of there BCAA1500 tabs, look pretty good! And also some liquid chalk  can't wait to use it tonight!

Bulkpowders order came today aswell, received 12kg egg whites, 2.5kg organic quinoa powder(replacement for oats), 2.5kg whey, supervits, vit c and some caffeine tabs!

Deadlifts later! Just necked 200g egg whites, 75g oats, 20g dextrose, 25g casein, tbls pb and bcaas and glutamine! Can't wait!


----------



## Sharpy76

Isn't it counter productive to have eggs raw?

You're always buying loads of sh!t, your missus must love you lol


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Isn't it counter productive to have eggs raw?
> 
> You're always buying loads of sh!t, your missus must love you lol


Research Mr Sharpy, research!!

Consuming eggs raw, the body can only digest 50% of the protein, so a huge waste of egg.

These egg whites are pasteurised so they're 100% bio available. The gold standard of protein!!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Straight arm pulldown

27kg x15

41kg x15

50kg x10

Wg Pull-ups

8,7,5

Hammer pull-ups

7,5,3

Uh pull-ups

5,4

Wide grip machine row

35kg x15

55kg x11+4

75kg x5

Hammer grip machine row

65kg x10

55kg x12

45kg x15

Rear db fly

8kg x15

10kg x12

Rear delt machine

30kg x15

45kg x12

Smith shrugs

80kg x20

100kg x17

Bb curl

30kg x10

40kg x6

40kg x6

30kg x10

Hammer curl

14kg 2x12

Seated calf press

75kg x15, 17

100kg x8

75kg x16

Sorted.

Not a bad session, pìssed off I left my liquid chalk and headphones at work though  really wanted some heavy deads!!!!

Almost got through a litre of egg whites today lol too easy to mix up!

Training biceps is shìt.


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Research Mr Sharpy, research!!
> 
> Consuming eggs raw, the body can only digest 50% of the protein, so a huge waste of egg.
> 
> These egg whites are pasteurised so they're 100% bio available. The gold standard of protein!!


Ahhh i see, my bad lol.

You learn something new everyday!

So you just drink them in a shaker with milk?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Ahhh i see, my bad lol.
> 
> You learn something new everyday!
> 
> So you just drink them in a shaker with milk?


I throw 200ml egg whites(200g/6-7 egg whites), 100ml FF milk, oats, whey, aminos, pb and shake!!! Beautiful mate, goes down lovely and the best source of protein there is!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> I throw 200ml egg whites(200g/6-7 egg whites), 100ml FF milk, oats, whey, aminos, pb and shake!!! Beautiful mate, goes down lovely and the best source of protein there is!


Sounds niiiiiiiice!

Great for on the go too.

Might have to that myself although not sure about the FF milk, gotta watch my waistline lol


----------



## C.Hill

Have decided to run insulin(novorapid) ed for the next 4 weeks.

Will be shooting 4iu 20mins after every meal except last 2 of the day and 10iu postworkout.

Excited to see what happens!

Just drank a shake consisting of-

200g egg whites

100g organic quinoa powder

25g casein

Tbls Natural peanut butter

100ml full fat milk

10g bcaas

10g glutamine

Waited 20 mins and shot 4iu subQ, feeling ok so far lol


----------



## TELBOR

Don't die


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Don't die


I'll try not to mate!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> I throw 200ml egg whites(200g/6-7 egg whites), 100ml FF milk, oats, whey, aminos, pb and shake!!! Beautiful mate, goes down lovely and the best source of protein there is!


These sound tasty, shame I can bulk easily on 3k calories, would have cut that shake in half otherwise I'd just get super fat.


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Research Mr Sharpy, research!!
> 
> Consuming eggs raw, the body can only digest 50% of the protein, so a huge waste of egg.
> 
> These egg whites are pasteurised so they're 100% bio available. The gold standard of protein!!


Raw eggs are actually 55-64% digestible compared with 94% for cooked eggs so not quite as bad as some make out


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Research Mr Sharpy, research!!
> 
> Consuming eggs raw, the body can only digest 50% of the protein, so a huge waste of egg.
> 
> These egg whites are pasteurised so they're 100% bio available. The gold standard of protein!!


Where did you find this out mate? Be interested to read more into it.


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Have decided to run insulin(novorapid) ed for the next 4 weeks.
> 
> Will be shooting 4iu 20mins after every meal except last 2 of the day and 10iu postworkout.
> 
> Excited to see what happens!
> 
> Just drank a shake consisting of-
> 
> 200g egg whites
> 
> 100g organic quinoa powder
> 
> 25g casein
> 
> Tbls Natural peanut butter
> 
> 100ml full fat milk
> 
> 10g bcaas
> 
> 10g glutamine
> 
> Waited 20 mins and shot 4iu subQ, feeling ok so far lol


I'm just going to be shooting 15iu pre workout come my bulk after summer.

I too cannot wait!


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Raw eggs are actually 55-64% digestible compared with 94% for cooked eggs so not quite as bad as some make out


Learn something new everyday  why 94% though? How comes not 100%?



XRichHx said:


> Where did you find this out mate? Be interested to read more into it.


There were studies thrown around the forum a few years ago! I used to neck raw eggs all the time until @Milky showed me the error of my ways


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Learn something new everyday  why 94% though? How comes not 100%?
> 
> There were studies thrown around the forum a few years ago! I used to neck raw eggs all the time until @Milky showed me the error of my ways


So the eggs I buy from the shop are these pasturesied or does they need to be from a carton?


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Learn something new everyday  why 94% though? How comes not 100%?
> 
> There were studies thrown around the forum a few years ago! I used to neck raw eggs all the time until @Milky showed me the error of my ways


No idea tbh. Maybe the shell is 6%


----------



## Talaria

XRichHx said:


> So the eggs I buy from the shop are these pasturesied or does they need to be from a carton?


cadburys mini eggs don't count.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> So the eggs I buy from the shop are these pasturesied or does they need to be from a carton?


Nah they're not pasteurised as they're in shells lol


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> Have decided to run insulin(novorapid) ed for the next 4 weeks.
> 
> Will be shooting 4iu 20mins after every meal except last 2 of the day and 10iu postworkout.
> 
> Excited to see what happens!
> 
> Just drank a shake consisting of-
> 
> 200g egg whites
> 
> 100g organic quinoa powder
> 
> 25g casein
> 
> Tbls Natural peanut butter
> 
> 100ml full fat milk
> 
> 10g bcaas
> 
> 10g glutamine
> 
> Waited 20 mins and shot 4iu subQ, feeling ok so far lol


That's 1 hell of a shake


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> That's 1 hell of a shake


Drink 3 of these a day


----------



## Heath

Bet you don't mix it in a hand shaker!

Would be an arm workout in it self :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Nah they're not pasteurised as they're in shells lol


Yeah that's what I couldn't get my head around lol. Might order some.


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Bet you don't mix it in a hand shaker!
> 
> Would be an arm workout in it self :lol:


Haha I do!! Not that bad tbh!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Drink 3 of these a day


Bloody hell!

How many meals do you have fella (apart form these)?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> How many meals do you have fella (apart form these)?


Without going into detail current diet is-

.egg whites, quinoa, casein shake

.rump steak burgers

.chicken rice broccoli

.egg whites, quinoa, casein shake

Train

.pwo- dextrose, whey, banana

.chicken, potato, veg

.eggs, blueberries

.egg whites, casein, milk

With 2x MP bcaa1500 tabs in between each meal.


----------



## Sharpy76

*googles quinoa*


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> *googles quinoa*


Mixes really easily. 60g carbs and 14g protein per 100g! along with naturally occurring vitamins and minerals including zinc, iron and calcium! Nice alternative to oats as gluten and wheat free.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Without going into detail current diet is-
> 
> .egg whites, quinoa, casein shake
> 
> .rump steak burgers
> 
> .chicken rice broccoli
> 
> .egg whites, quinoa, casein shake
> 
> Train
> 
> .pwo- dextrose, whey, banana
> 
> .chicken, potato, veg
> 
> .eggs, blueberries
> 
> .egg whites, casein, milk
> 
> With 2x MP bcaa1500 tabs in between each meal.


I know you read that bodybuilding article lol!

Ive been looking into adding pure Dextrose and Quinoa into my diet.. Looks like my 3 eggs a day isnt good enough by the look of your diet!

Im also taking Whey isolate, not Casein which i know is stupid :/p

Organic milk is better thou  i need a chat with ya if thats cool??


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> Mixes really easily. 60g carbs and 14g protein per 100g! along with naturally occurring vitamins and minerals including zinc, iron and calcium! Nice alternative to oats as gluten and wheat free.


*adds to shopping list*


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm just going to be shooting 15iu pre workout come my bulk after summer.
> 
> I too cannot wait!


Preworkout scares me a little lol I'm following the weeman way, should see some good gains! You using novorapid?



Wardy33 said:


> I know you read that bodybuilding article lol!
> 
> Ive been looking into adding pure Dextrose and Quinoa into my diet.. Looks like my 3 eggs a day isnt good enough by the look of your diet!
> 
> Im also taking Whey isolate, not Casein which i know is stupid :/p
> 
> Organic milk is better thou  i need a chat with ya if thats cool??


What bb article mate?

Yeah I like dextrose, sweetens things up and is a bit of safety net for slin.

Haha yeah I like my eggs lol drinking them is too easy! Grade A protein!

Using Whey isolate is not stupid, why say that? I love isolate pwo but during the day casein keeps me fuller for longer and obviously digests slower so a constant stream of aminos. I'm taking about 40g bcaas and glutamine a day also lol need all the natty help I can get!

Yeah no problem mate any time you like 



MutantX said:


> *adds to shopping list*


Well worth adding mate and trying at least  I find my gut is alot better when drinking these instead of oats.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Preworkout scares me a little lol I'm following the weeman way, should see some good gains! You using novorapid?
> 
> What bb article mate?
> 
> Yeah I like dextrose, sweetens things up and is a bit of safety net for slin.
> 
> Haha yeah I like my eggs lol drinking them is too easy! Grade A protein!
> 
> Using Whey isolate is not stupid, why say that? I love isolate pwo but during the day casein keeps me fuller for longer and obviously digests slower so a constant stream of aminos. I'm taking about 40g bcaas and glutamine a day also lol need all the natty help I can get!
> 
> Yeah no problem mate any time you like
> 
> Well worth adding mate and trying at least  I find my gut is alot better when drinking these instead of oats.


Dextose is a Carb that goes straight into Muscle. Ill post ya the article - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient-popup.php?id=20035

I have scrambled eggs every morning, not tried to drink straight eggs, how many do u have at each serving?

And is it easy to get hold of / cheap 'Dextrose'


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> Preworkout scares me a little lol I'm following the weeman way, should see some good gains! You using novorapid?
> 
> Yep novorapid.
> 
> Weeman advocated between 2 to 4iu after every meal didn't he?
> 
> What bb article mate?
> 
> Yeah I like dextrose, sweetens things up and is a bit of safety net for slin.
> 
> Haha yeah I like my eggs lol drinking them is too easy! Grade A protein!
> 
> Using Whey isolate is not stupid, why say that? I love isolate pwo but during the day casein keeps me fuller for longer and obviously digests slower so a constant stream of aminos. I'm taking about 40g bcaas and glutamine a day also lol need all the natty help I can get!
> 
> Yeah no problem mate any time you like
> 
> Well worth adding mate and trying at least  I find my gut is alot better when drinking these instead of oats.





Wardy33 said:


> Dextose is a Carb that goes straight into Muscle. Ill post ya the article - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient-popup.php?id=20035
> 
> I have scrambled eggs every morning, not tried to drink straight eggs, how many do u have at each serving?
> 
> And is it easy to get hold of / cheap 'Dextrose'


Dextrose was like 10 quid for 5kg last time I bought some.


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Dextose is a Carb that goes straight into Muscle. Ill post ya the article - http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient-popup.php?id=20035
> 
> I have scrambled eggs every morning, not tried to drink straight eggs, how many do u have at each serving?
> 
> And is it easy to get hold of / cheap 'Dextrose'


Dextrose is just sugar, be careful you don't get fat with it lol it's cheap as fcuk mate, either MP, BP or TPW for me 

It's bottled egg whites I drink mate, don't drink raw eggs from the shell, not much point.


----------



## Guest

I thought weemams protocol was like 2 to 4iu after every meal?

Yeah novo rapid chris, cheap as chips.

What think ill be using maxiraw carb impact in my shakes along with a whole shedload of other shiz.


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> I thought weemams protocol was like 2 to 4iu after every meal?
> 
> Yeah novo rapid chris, cheap as chips.
> 
> What think ill be using maxiraw carb impact in my shakes along with a whole shedload of other shiz.


That's what I'm doing  4iu 10 mins after every meal, and 10iu immediately pwo alongside big carby shake.

Let us know how you get on mate!


----------



## Heath

So is your breakfast 1 of them shakes?

I could do with a quicker morning solution sometimes


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> So is your breakfast 1 of them shakes?
> 
> I could do with a quicker morning solution sometimes


Yes mate! Has been oats and whey for years! Takes 10 seconds lol drink it in car on way to work!


----------



## Heath

Used to get hungry pretty quickly after just shake for breakfast but will try the egg whites and casein instead of whey


----------



## C.Hill

LADS!!!! IT'S NOT ABOUT QUINOA POWDER!!!!!

Thought I could overlook the taste, but it's not working this morning, it's disgusting! Could be the 10g ibcaa in there but it's not nice at all now lol switching back to oats tomorrow! Gotta drink another one at 3! 



MutantX said:


> Used to get hungry pretty quickly after just shake for breakfast but will try the egg whites and casein instead of whey


Egg whites and casein keep me full for ages! Give it a go!


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> LADS!!!! IT'S NOT ABOUT QUINOA POWDER!!!!!
> 
> Thought I could overlook the taste, but it's not working this morning, it's disgusting! Could be the 10g ibcaa in there but it's not nice at all now lol switching back to oats tomorrow! Gotta drink another one at 3!
> 
> Egg whites and casein keep me full for ages! Give it a go!


I had to stop the BCAA, ruined every shake I put them in :laugh:


----------



## Guest

MutantX said:


> I had to stop the BCAA, ruined every shake I put them in :laugh:


Maxiraws apple and pear bcaa are sexual. Work out about 16.90 in there 40% off sales.


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Maxiraws apple and pear bcaa are sexual. Work out about 16.90 in there 40% off sales.


Might try these! I like protein247's orange bcaas, best I've tried! Close to bbws excel!


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Dextrose is just sugar, be careful you don't get fat with it lol it's cheap as fcuk mate, either MP, BP or TPW for me
> 
> It's bottled egg whites I drink mate, don't drink raw eggs from the shell, not much point.


Bottled egg whites?? Where ya get that from lol.

Ok ill get some Dextrose and Quinoa...

How much Dextrose each serving? Do you have your protein in With the Dextrose and Egg Whites??


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> LADS!!!! IT'S NOT ABOUT QUINOA POWDER!!!!!
> 
> Thought I could overlook the taste, but it's not working this morning, it's disgusting! Could be the 10g ibcaa in there but it's not nice at all now lol switching back to oats tomorrow! Gotta drink another one at 3!
> 
> Egg whites and casein keep me full for ages! Give it a go!


PHEW! Nearly ordered some of that aswell!

You would've been held fully responsible of course

Seriously though, those shakes sound awesome. Perfect for when i don't have much time to cook!


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Bottled egg whites?? Where ya get that from lol.
> 
> Ok ill get some Dextrose and Quinoa...
> 
> How much Dextrose each serving? Do you have your protein in With the Dextrose and Egg Whites??


Bulkpowders mate  they have regular sales so I stock up then!

However much dextrose you need to meet your macros or energy needs mate, I have 20g in morning shake just for some quick carbs alongside my quinoa/oats, and 80-100g postworkout.

Yep, I throw my dextrose, egg whites, oats/quinoa, milk, casein/whey and aminos in together and shake that shìt!



Sharpy76 said:


> PHEW! Nearly ordered some of that aswell!
> 
> You would've been held fully responsible of course
> 
> Seriously though, those shakes sound awesome. Perfect for when i don't have much time to cook!


Lol you might like it mate? It's not unbearable, just not as tasty as oats lol I've got 2.5kgs so hopefully by the end ill like it, gonna force myself too just for the goodness lol

Yeah mate, convenience more than anything, and bloody nutritious and filling.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Bulkpowders mate  they have regular sales so I stock up then!
> 
> However much dextrose you need to meet your macros or energy needs mate, I have 20g in morning shake just for some quick carbs alongside my quinoa/oats, and 80-100g postworkout.
> 
> Yep, I throw my dextrose, egg whites, oats/quinoa, milk, casein/whey and aminos in together and shake that shìt!
> 
> Lol you might like it mate? It's not unbearable, just not as tasty as oats lol I've got 2.5kgs so hopefully by the end ill like it, gonna force myself too just for the goodness lol
> 
> Yeah mate, convenience more than anything, and bloody nutritious and filling.


Alright bud, im gonna grab some dextrose and egg whites.. Good shout..

Im cutting and trying to stay lean, not on anything atm.. Would i benefit from Arimadex and a test booster to loose more water and keep my test levels up?


----------



## kingdale

Wardy33 said:


> Alright bud, im gonna grab some dextrose and egg whites.. Good shout..
> 
> Im cutting and trying to stay lean, not on anything atm.. Would i benefit from Arimadex and a test booster to loose more water and keep my test levels up?


The adex isnt a good idea. Also testboosters suck.


----------



## Wardy33

kingdale said:


> The adex isnt a good idea. Also testboosters suck.


What would help in water reduction?


----------



## kingdale

Wardy33 said:


> What would help in water reduction?


Low carbs and salt, if you arent on anything cant see you having problems with water retention though. If you take adex without being on gear You might end up with low estrogen which can cause problems.


----------



## Wardy33

kingdale said:


> Low carbs and salt, if you arent on anything cant see you having problems with water retention though. If you take adex without being on gear You might end up with low estrogen which can cause problems.


Ok, other than Eph / DNP etc nothing else would help?


----------



## kingdale

Wardy33 said:


> Ok, other than Eph / DNP etc nothing else would help?


I am going to be using t'3s and eph for my cycle, but apparently they are catabolic so wouldnt use t3's off cycle.


----------



## Wardy33

kingdale said:


> I am going to be using t'3s and eph for my cycle, but apparently they are catabolic so wouldnt use t3's off cycle.


Ive used Eph before and T3 but got better results from Eph on its own.. May just take 40mg Eph/ed


----------



## C.Hill

What kingdale said! No adex when natty! Silly idea lol


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> What kingdale said! No adex when natty! Silly idea lol


Gimme some tips then bro.. Ive lost 5 kg in 10 days of diet and cardio.. I have 5 weeks till holiday and i WILL have a 6 pack and be as lean as i can.. Any advice ?


----------



## Wardy33

Just ordered 5kg Dextrose and 6x1kg bottles of egg whites.. ..

200g egg whites, TPW 90 isolate scoop, 51g Dextrose in each shake twice a day.

Is scrambled eggs ok for breakfast?


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Just ordered 5kg Dextrose and 6x1kg bottles of egg whites.. ..
> 
> 200g egg whites, TPW 90 isolate scoop, 51g Dextrose in each shake twice a day.
> 
> Is scrambled eggs ok for breakfast?





Wardy33 said:


> Gimme some tips then bro.. Ive lost 5 kg in 10 days of diet and cardio.. I have 5 weeks till holiday and i WILL have a 6 pack and be as lean as i can.. Any advice ?


If your trying to lean out I wouldn't include ANY dextrose into your diet mate, the simple sugars can lead to fat gain. Swap for oats or quinoa powder, something low GI, alot more nutritious and will keep you fuller for longer.

Scrambled eggs is perfect for breakfast.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> If your trying to lean out I wouldn't include ANY dextrose into your diet mate, the simple sugars can lead to fat gain. Swap for oats or quinoa powder, something low GI, alot more nutritious and will keep you fuller for longer.
> 
> Scrambled eggs is perfect for breakfast.


Apparently Dextrose at the right amount wont be used anywhere BUT the muscle? Ha im confused!


----------



## Heath

Wardy33 said:


> Apparently Dextrose at the right amount wont be used anywhere BUT the muscle? Ha im confused!


Take supp articles with a pinch of salt, they are trying to sell you a product.

Dextrose is basically sugar, would you eat that all day?


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Apparently Dextrose at the right amount wont be used anywhere BUT the muscle? Ha im confused!


What a load of bolIocks, the body won't just bang loads of sugar into your muscle lol

End of the day it's sugar mate. Use it wisely,


----------



## C.Hill

goldenballs23 said:


> Hey Chris, been got rid of the excessive p!ssing and bloating from my diet, just have the squits at the moment, could you take a look and give me some advice cheers.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=my%20lean%20bulk%20diet%20uk%20muscle&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Ffood-diet-nutrition-info%2F222289-hows-my-lean-bulk-diet.html&ei=94uCUeegMuPv0gW5mIDYCw&usg=AFQjCNEM-hraOX1-aDSEya6W-75AfrQwXw


Will have a look after legs mate!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS! Didn't go as well as hoped!

Bb back squats

60kg x15

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

Leg extension

35kg x15

55kg x15

70kg x11(5sec rest) +6

85kg x9(rest) + 5

Went really hot and sweaty, started getting dizzy and fingers were tingling so called it a day, 5 mins later I was really sick lol wasn't nice.


----------



## Guest

Dextrose post workout only for me.

Will be using a maldo/dextrose mix for my slin shakes.

I thought about the weeman protocol Chris buy didn't want to be wasting 2iu every time I injected 4.

Plus it'd be hard to do because of work.

Pre workout for the puuuuuumps.

Let me know how you get on also.

I also want to smash good fats in, fats around slin scares me a tad.


----------



## XRichHx

What's on the menu today mate?


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Went really hot and sweaty, started getting dizzy and fingers were tingling so called it a day, 5 mins later I was really sick lol wasn't nice.


Think it could be a pre workout? I have had it where I feel like I am going to throw up after using one was also on legs for me.


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Dextrose post workout only for me.
> 
> Will be using a maldo/dextrose mix for my slin shakes.
> 
> I thought about the weeman protocol Chris buy didn't want to be wasting 2iu every time I injected 4.
> 
> Plus it'd be hard to do because of work.
> 
> Pre workout for the puuuuuumps.
> 
> Let me know how you get on also.
> 
> I also want to smash good fats in, fats around slin scares me a tad.


Why would you waste 2iu? I only squirt 1iu out before to clear the needle.

My pen stays cool in my 6 pack bag so I just whip out it out 20mins after my meal and shoot it hidden by my toolbox lol

Not too fussed about a bit of fat gain as I'm going back on cycle soon and gear peels the fat off me even on 5000kcals lmao!

I've decided what my next cycle is, looks a bit hefty so having a think still lol



XRichHx said:


> What's on the menu today mate?


I have had-

.200g egg whites, 100g quinoa powder, 100ml ff milk, 25g casein, 10g glutamine/bcaas.

.200g rump steak, 100g white roll.

.200g chicken, 100g brown rice, 100g broccoli, handful cashews.

.200g egg whites, 100g oats, 100ml ff milk, 25g casein, 10g bcaa/glutamine.

.25g whey, banana.

TRAIN

.pwo - 80g dextrose, 30g oats, 60g whey, 10g glutamine/bcaa.

.Dominos mighty meaty, garlic pizza bread, chicken strippers, coke.

Next will be-

.200g egg whites, 100g blueberries, 25g casein, handful almonds.



kingdale said:


> Think it could be a pre workout? I have had it where I feel like I am going to throw up after using one was also on legs for me.


Could be mate, felt like it most of the day, had to watch bodybuilding motivation vids at lunch just to help me eat my chicken and rice lol took ages! Washed every chewed mouthful down with water lol just one of them days I think, was happy with 160x5 seeing as I haven't trained legs for 2 weeks.


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> I've decided what my next cycle is, .


What are you running mate?


----------



## Guest

kingdale said:


> What are you running mate?


X2


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> What are you running mate?


Decided to run test tren mast e plus EQ, 16 weeks.

750mg test e

250mg tren e

250mg mast e

750mg EQ

And 50mg winny for first 6 weeks lol


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Decided to run test tren mast e plus EQ, 16 weeks.
> 
> 750mg test e
> 
> 250mg tren e
> 
> 250mg mast e
> 
> 750mg EQ
> 
> And 50mg winny for first 6 weeks lol


Sounds good, bet you cant wait to get back on. I know its dragging for me now.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> Sounds good, bet you cant wait to get back on. I know its dragging for me now.


I REALLLLLLLLLY CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!

Although I have surprised myself as gaining well natty lol


----------



## Sharpy76

When you starting then fella?!?!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> When you starting then fella?!?!


I get paid on the 15th then something magical begins!!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> When you starting then fella?!?!


Nah fcuk the 15th I've convinced the wife to let me get money out of savings haha ordering it today and will start next week!!!!!


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> Will have a look after legs mate!


how longs that leg session mate? 

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F165846-c-hills-2nd-time-lucky-journal-140.html%23post4132002&v=1&libId=a7e9929c-00b0-4063-a489-7c8375c84f3f&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.uk%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dmy%2520lean%2520bulk%2520diet%2520uk%2520muscle%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D1%26cad%3Drja%26ved%3D0CDAQFjAA%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%252Ffood-diet-nutrition-info%252F222289-hows-my-lean-bulk-diet.html%26ei%3D94uCUeegMuPv0gW5mIDYCw%26usg%3DAFQjCNEM-hraOX1-aDSEya6W-75AfrQwXw&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmembers%2Fgoldenballs23%2F&title=C.Hills%202nd%20time%20lucky%20journal.%20-%20Page%20140&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.uk%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26amp%3Brct...ya6W-75AfrQwXw&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13675743190346


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Nah fcuk the 15th I've convinced the wife to let me get money out of savings haha ordering it today and will start next week!!!!!


 :lol:

Pfffft life savings, you'll have BIG muscles:lol:

Got mine sitting at home, soooooooo tempting but i'm gonna wait till after the 13th (funeral...) so i can jump on with a clear head.


----------



## kingdale

Guessing you will be running wildcat?


----------



## Wardy33

MutantX said:


> Take supp articles with a pinch of salt, they are trying to sell you a product.
> 
> Dextrose is basically sugar, would you eat that all day?


If it stops me craving my fam Mint Aero and Crunchie Milkshake then yes allllll day.


----------



## Heath

Wardy33 said:


> If it stops me craving my fam Mint Aero and Crunchie Milkshake then yes allllll day.


I'd take the milkshake over the dextrose any day


----------



## Wardy33

MutantX said:


> I'd take the milkshake over the dextrose any day


Not the advice i was looking for haha


----------



## Galaxy

Wardy33 said:


> Not the advice i was looking for haha


Whats the obsession with dextrose :confused1: Its just sugar!!


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Not the advice i was looking for haha


Right, lets put this straight.

Dextrose is not a magical supplement, it doesn't purposely shove everything into your muscles, as said many times, it's just sugar, a high gi carbohydrate.

What sort of advice are you looking for?

What do you want people to tell you?

It's just sugar?????


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pfffft life savings, you'll have BIG muscles:lol:
> 
> Got mine sitting at home, soooooooo tempting but i'm gonna wait till after the 13th (funeral...) so i can jump on with a clear head.


Haha yeah ill replace it on the 15th lol

Yeah good idea mate, give it 110% then!



kingdale said:


> Guessing you will be running wildcat?


Of course my horse!!


----------



## XRichHx

Wardy33 said:


> Not the advice i was looking for haha


You can Eat haribo or blueberry wheats, as long as there's sugar in it.


----------



## C.Hill

Just picked up some Papaya Enzymes to help with digestive issues. Feeling really full lately and can't seem to get comfortable, hopefully these should help!!


----------



## Jammy1

C.Hill said:


> Just picked up some Papaya Enzymes to help with digestive issues. Feeling really full lately and can't seem to get comfortable, hopefully these should help!!


Where from mate?


----------



## C.Hill

Jammy1 said:


> Where from mate?


Holland and Barratt mate, only cost £4 odd. Will give it a go for a few weeks before trying multi digestive enzymes.


----------



## Jammy1

C.Hill said:


> Holland and Barratt mate, only cost £4 odd. Will give it a go for a few weeks before trying multi digestive enzymes.


Cheers. Will look into them, im usually ok but some days im really full and bloated and struggle a bit.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Just picked up some Papaya Enzymes to help with digestive issues. Feeling really full lately and can't seem to get comfortable, hopefully these should help!!


Did you use them before mate?

Was/ am going to order these today or tomorrow i think:

http://www.hollandandbarrett.ie/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1328&prodid=1303

My digestion atm is terrible so need to sort it asap!!


----------



## C.Hill

Jammy1 said:


> Cheers. Will look into them, im usually ok but some days im really full and bloated and struggle a bit.


I'm exactly the same, it's a shame cos I really struggle to eat all my meals! Hopefully these will work!



Galaxy said:


> Did you use them before mate?
> 
> Was/ am going to order these today or tomorrow i think:
> 
> http://www.hollandandbarrett.ie/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1328&prodid=1303
> 
> My digestion atm is terrible so need to sort it asap!!


Never used them before mate.

I saw these, but 2-3 caps after every meal(8 meals a day lol) is gonna work out expensive lmao


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> I'm exactly the same, it's a shame cos I really struggle to eat all my meals! Hopefully these will work!
> 
> Never used them before mate.
> 
> I saw these, but 2-3 caps after every meal(8 meals a day lol) is gonna work out expensive lmao


Ya put it like that it is expensive!!! Might give the others a shot first or just have them with my biggest meals and see how it goes.


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Ya put it like that it is expensive!!! Might give the others a shot first or just have them with my biggest meals and see how it goes.


Yeah that's what I'm doing, 3 meals a day, lets see what happens 

Doing so many ghost poos lately it's unreal! Like giant rabbit droppings!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Yeah that's what I'm doing, 3 meals a day, lets see what happens
> 
> Doing so many ghost poos lately it's unreal! Like giant rabbit droppings!


Same mate, come evening, i'd give my left nut i swear for a good $hite lol

Last 2 meals of the day are a real struggle especially, still getting it in...just!!


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH DAY!!

Incline db wide fly/presses(pre-exhaust)

18kg x15

26kg x15

26kg x13

Incline bb bench

60kg x8

80kg x8

85kg x6

65kg x9

Flat db flys

14kg x10

18kg x7 failure

16kg x11 failure

Calves on leg press

200kg 2x20

Db side raises

16kg x8,8,8

10kg x15,15

Seated delt machine press

40kg x10

50kg x7 dropset 35kg x4

35kg x11

Seated calfs

75kg x20

85x20

Overhead ez extensions

Superset

Straight bar tri pushdowns

30kg/50kg x10/15

30kg/60kg x6/15

30kg/70kg x8/12

Sorted.

Good session again! If weights look light on incline bb it's because I've dropped it right down to concentrate on working the muscle instead of joints/ligaments/tendons/other muscle groups helping, working a treat. Not good for the old ego though lmao!

Calves are starting to come up now I'm training them every session(EOD), happy with progress!


----------



## C.Hill

Progress pic- NATTY POWER! Lol


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic- NATTY POWER! Lol
> 
> View attachment 119970


Bloody natty scum............oh hang on.. 

Still look great mate! Lean as fvck so you should put on some decent, quality size!

How much did you weigh before you finished your last cycle?

And what are you now?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic- NATTY POWER! Lol
> 
> View attachment 119970


HOW????? You shoveling in food, natty.....and still manage to keep your condtion!!

Great physique mate, nice shoulder width


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Progress pic- NATTY POWER! Lol
> 
> View attachment 119970


Look awesome man, striving for your type of build.


----------



## need2bodybuild

Can we swap metabolisms? Natty and eating loads still holding that condition for so long, is pretty impressive. Fair play mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody natty scum............oh hang on..
> 
> Still look great mate! Lean as fvck so you should put on some decent, quality size!
> 
> How much did you weigh before you finished your last cycle?
> 
> And what are you now?


NATTY POWER!!!!

I fcuking WILL put on some quality size mate! This cycle is gonna be beast!

I weighed about 202lbs end of cycle, now sitting at 194lbs. Swear it all went from my legs lmao



Galaxy said:


> HOW????? You shoveling in food, natty.....and still manage to keep your condtion!!
> 
> Great physique mate, nice shoulder width


I eat clean 100% of the week except the odd cheat meal once or twice.

Intense training keeps me lean, always leave dripping lol

And all the supps I take sure help,

Thanks man appreciate it 



XRichHx said:


> Look awesome man, striving for your type of build.


Cheers mate your not far off by the looks of it!!



need2bodybuild said:


> Can we swap metabolisms? Natty and eating loads still holding that condition for so long, is pretty impressive. Fair play mate!


Haha thanks mate! Just taking it one meal at a time and making sure I take my supps lol


----------



## C.Hill

Well I've gotta say, them new Louisiana burgers at McDS are amazing! So much in fact I had 2!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Well I've gotta say, them new Louisiana burgers at McDS are amazing! So much in fact I had 2!


2 Louisiana burgers while natty? Bye bye abs


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Well I've gotta say, them new Louisiana burgers at McDS are amazing! So much in fact I had 2!


Fat cvnt!!!!!

On a different note, did you give up on the peps/gh or are you still on that??


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Fat cvnt!!!!!
> 
> On a different note, did you give up on the peps/gh or are you still on that??


Nah fcuked that off, got too expensive and jabbing 4-5 times a day got boring lol making just as much gains natty lol


----------



## Guest

They're nice aren't they Chris! I'm gonna be naughty and have a cheat Maccy d's once a week.

Looking forward to the Chicago one.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Be joining you on natty villa in a month..cant wait actually.feel like I've been sucking the ****hole of tren for too long


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> They're nice aren't they Chris! I'm gonna be naughty and have a cheat Maccy d's once a week.
> 
> Looking forward to the Chicago one.


Godsend lol like how the burgers way bigger than than the bun too lol can't beat a good old maccas!



marknorthumbria said:


> Be joining you on natty villa in a month..cant wait actually.feel like I've been sucking the ****hole of tren for too long


Ah by then I shall be a dirty stinking roider mate!!!! Can't fcuking wait!!  pass the tren!


----------



## C.Hill

PULL DAY!

Deadlifts

60kg x15

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x5

200kg x1

220kg x1

225kg x1

180kg x6

Uh bb row(super duper strict)

60kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x8

100kg x6

Smith shrugs

160kg 3x8

Straight arm pulldowns

35kg x15

50kg x12

65kg x8

Wide grip machine row

55kg x15

65kg x15

75kg x9+5

Hammer grip machine row

65kg x10

65kg x10 dropset 55kg x9 dropset 45kg x12

Db shrug

35kg x25

45kg x17

50kg x12

Rear delt machine

30kg x15

50kg x12

Sorted.

Was gonna do biceps but was fcuked after that, very intense session, small rest breaks, was dripping with sweat! Literally pouring off my nose lol

Ill do biceps tomorrow, grip was ruined after all that lol

Had my own little seminar going on at the gym with 4 lads about diet, they couldn't actually believe the sort of food and the amounts that I eat! Was quite fun actually really enjoyed it lol


----------



## C.Hill

Oh yeah...and liquid chalk is the bóllocks.


----------



## C.Hill

Really feeling it in my hammies today from deads yesterday, legs is gonna be a killer will probably stick to front squats tonight.

Plus the car had a fcuking flat tyre this morning and couldn't find the tool to release locking nut!! So had to walk to work, bloody awkward with my 6 pack bag slapping against my leg every step lol

Oh well crack on!

Diet today-

.200g egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 100g oats, 30g whey, tbls pb, loads of pills lol

.200g rump steak, 50g cheese, cheese topped roll.

.200g chicken, 100g pasta, broccoli.

.200g egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 100g oats, 30g casein, tbls olive oil.

.50g whey, 50g dextrose, 40g oats, aminos, handful cashews.

.200g chicken, 300g potato, broccoli

.5 boiled eggs, 100g blueberries

.200g egg whites, 30g casein, handful cashews.

Yeah boy! Not long till cycle commences!!!


----------



## XRichHx

Always god an awesome tasty diet Chris, wish I could get away with eating this amount!


----------



## Wardy33

Chris i was thinking of dedicating my Saturday workout to a strenght building day? What ya think

Squats, deads, clean&jerk, pull ups wide/close, push ups, ring push ups, machine ups and KB american swing..

Overall strenght building day..


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Chris i was thinking of dedicating my Saturday workout to a strenght building day? What ya think
> 
> Squats, deads, clean&jerk, pull ups wide/close, push ups, ring push ups, machine ups and KB american swing..
> 
> Overall strenght building day..


Hmmmm....not sure mate, what's your current training split?

If you've maxed out on strength with squats and deadlifts the last thing your gonna wanna do is pull-ups and shìt lol plus will take a bit of recovering from so could potentially have a negative effect on your current split.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Hmmmm....not sure mate, what's your current training split?
> 
> If you've maxed out on strength with squats and deadlifts the last thing your gonna wanna do is pull-ups and shìt lol plus will take a bit of recovering from so could potentially have a negative effect on your current split.


Monday abs legs

Tuesday chest

Weds arms if i can fit it in before cardio

Thursday back/shoulders

Friday abs

Saturday is normally all cardio

If i add that workout in on saturday then i have 48/72 hours rest before legs/ chest.. Should be enough? Deads are normally done on back day and i would be doing 12,10,8,6,4 on all exercises and upping the weight on the saturday..


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Half hour walk to gym warmup!

Seated ham curls

30kg x15

40kg x15

50kg x9+4+3

Sldl

60kg x12,12,10

80kg x8,6

Front squat

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x8

100kg x6

Quad extensions

30kg x15

50kg x15

70kg x12+4

85kg x9

Leg press

250kg 3x10

Seated Calves

95kg 10x10

Sorted!

Ouch! Hammies got rinsed! Especially after yesterday deadlifts! They gotta grow now!

Left the gym soaked in sweat, wobbly and very light headed and sicky, good session.

Rest day tomorrow  can't fcuking wait!


----------



## Bad Alan

Get 227kg on the DL you numpty not 225kg then your in the 500lb club !!!!

The way you set diet up is really good, mostly clean but looks really enjoyable too. You're a ****er for keeping ripped abs on that much food though


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Get 227kg on the DL you numpty not 225kg then your in the 500lb club !!!!
> 
> The way you set diet up is really good, mostly clean but looks really enjoyable too. You're a ****er for keeping ripped abs on that much food though


OI! I've pulled 230kg!!! Woop! I'm in the club! Do I get a badge??

Cheers mate, nice and simple, BBQ sauce all over chicken meals though lol

Wouldn't say I'm ripped at the moment, just a little lean lol

Gonna take some leg pics in a bit :scared: I've gotta do it as I'm not happy with them, they're really long and no matter how I hit them they grow so slow!!! So progress pics of legs should give me more motivation! Not sure though lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> LEGS!
> 
> Half hour walk to gym warmup!
> 
> Seated ham curls
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 50kg x9+4+3
> 
> Sldl
> 
> 60kg x12,12,10
> 
> 80kg x8,6
> 
> Front squat
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 80kg x12
> 
> 100kg x8
> 
> 100kg x6
> 
> Quad extensions
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 70kg x12+4
> 
> 85kg x9
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 250kg 3x10
> 
> Seated Calves
> 
> 95kg 10x10
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Ouch! Hammies got rinsed! Especially after yesterday deadlifts! They gotta grow now!
> 
> Left the gym soaked in sweat, wobbly and very light headed and sicky, good session.
> 
> Rest day tomorrow  can't fcuking wait!


Nice session mate, how're ya finding training calves ed, doms not crippling? Atm i am just about getting them in e3d or 4th day!


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Nice session mate, how're ya finding training calves ed, doms not crippling? Atm i am just about getting them in e3d or 4th day!


I'm training them eod but ed these last 2 sessions, was a fcuker at first mate! Limping round everywhere lmao slowly got used to it, seems to be working though! Starting to separate with detail now and also getting wider. Stubborn fcukers!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> OI! I've pulled 230kg!!! Woop! I'm in the club! Do I get a badge??
> 
> Cheers mate, nice and simple, BBQ sauce all over chicken meals though lol
> 
> Wouldn't say I'm ripped at the moment, just a little lean lol
> 
> Gonna take some leg pics in a bit :scared: I've gotta do it as I'm not happy with them, they're really long and no matter how I hit them they grow so slow!!! So progress pics of legs should give me more motivation! Not sure though lol


It's in the post 

Get'em up for the world to see ha!


----------



## Guest

In for the pins.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good young man, could do with a hair cut though :lol:

In for the legs 

Can't be that bad......


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk wish I never said anything now lmao


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk wish I never said anything now lmao


LEGS OR UNSUB, YOUR CHOICE:devil2:


----------



## C.Hill

Morning off work today! Took the mrs to the hospital for our 1st scan  dropped her off at work then thought I'd actually dedicate a session to biceps as they're lagging, took 25mins and it fcuking hurt!

BICEPS

Db curls

16kg x12

18kg x10

16kg x10

Bb curls

20kg x15

40kg x6, 6

Ez preacher curls

5kg each side

Cg x12

Wg x12

Cg x10

Wg x10

Conc curls dropset

10kg x14>8kg x8>6kg x5

Cable curls

30kg x12

40kg x11

All movements very strict.

Diet so far-

.200g egg whites, 40g whey, 50g oats, 100ml ff milk, aminos, banana, loads of pills.

TRAINED.

.200g egg whites, 40g whey, 50g dextrose, 100ml ff milk, aminos.

.Mcdonalds!!!! Chicago town burger yeah boy!!

Right...here's a pic of the sticks! Taken this morning before rushing out the door lol

They will NEVER look like this again!

Now you all know i train them hard so Don't be too harsh please


----------



## XRichHx

Legs are not that bad mate, must be hard growers as you do hit them fkn hard!


----------



## Wardy33

Chris i just had my first whey shake with 200ml egg whites and 200ml ss milk. Munch!


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Legs are not that bad mate, must be hard growers as you do hit them fkn hard!


Cheers, It's a fcuker, even on all these kcals, gonna bump upto 6000kcals on cycle hopefully! They gotta grow then!



Wardy33 said:


> Chris i just had my first whey shake with 200ml egg whites and 200ml ss milk. Munch!


Haha beautiful aint it! What flavour whey?


----------



## Rick89

strong session buddy

and a late congrats on the baby news, first scan exciting times good luck buddy


----------



## XRichHx

I would think they would at calories at that level! Just sometimes gotta just take the hit and 'eat for size'

Congrats on the baby scan as well. You weren't long in taking care of business!


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Cheers, It's a fcuker, even on all these kcals, gonna bump upto 6000kcals on cycle hopefully! They gotta grow then!
> 
> Haha beautiful aint it! What flavour whey?


Banoffie pie! And i have a BulkPowers Chocolate Cookie free-bee 90%whey i may neck in a minute too nommmm! Good shout mate


----------



## TELBOR

Have those legs been photo shopped onto your torso...... :lol:

I'm kidding.

I'm sure you'll grow them mate


----------



## Guest

Is that graze on your shin from deadlifting Chris? Lol


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> strong session buddy
> 
> and a late congrats on the baby news, first scan exciting times good luck buddy


Cheers mate!

Yeah was good apart from they sent us early lol only 9 weeks gone so couldn't see much apart from a smudge lol saw the heart beating so that was pretty cool lol



XRichHx said:


> I would think they would at calories at that level! Just sometimes gotta just take the hit and 'eat for size'
> 
> Congrats on the baby scan as well. You weren't long in taking care of business!


I've gotta try it at least! An extra 3 eggs and a litre of full fat milk a day will do!

Nah I don't fcuk about mate 



Wardy33 said:


> Banoffie pie! And i have a BulkPowers Chocolate Cookie free-bee 90%whey i may neck in a minute too nommmm! Good shout mate


Mmmm love there choc cookie!!



R0BLET said:


> Have those legs been photo shopped onto your torso...... :lol:
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> I'm sure you'll grow them mate


CNUT!!!! 



Spawn of Haney said:


> Is that graze on your shin from deadlifting Chris? Lol


Lol yes it is mate, every bloody week lol


----------



## Guest

Haha good man!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick pic of meal 2-



250g Rump steak, 25g cheese, salad, blob of ketchup, fcuking beautiful!!!

Feeling a bit bloated so having a lower carb day today, dropped to 200g and upped fats to 140g.

My gear comes today!! More excited about starting this cycle than having a kid lmao!

PUSH day tonight!! Can't fcuking wait!!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Quick pic of meal 2-
> 
> View attachment 120497
> 
> 
> 250g Rump steak, 25g cheese, salad, blob of ketchup, fcuking beautiful!!!
> 
> Feeling a bit bloated so having a lower carb day today, dropped to 200g and upped fats to 140g.
> 
> My gear comes today!! More excited about starting this cycle than having a kid lmao!
> 
> PUSH day tonight!! Can't fcuking wait!!


Whats cycle gonna be mate and what brand you using?


----------



## Bad Alan

I'd blame my parents for the ridiculously long quads !


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Whats cycle gonna be mate and what brand you using?


Cidos test and Wildcat mate!

1.5ml Cidos test e

3ml TNTMAST400

1.5ml Boldane500

40mg dbol kick start first 6 weeks.



Bad Alan said:


> I'd blame my parents for the ridiculously long quads !


Ah mate! Fcuking annoying! They'll get there though! Gonna hammer them this cycle!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Cidos test and Wildcat mate!
> 
> 1.5ml Cidos test e
> 
> 3ml TNTMAST400
> 
> 1.5ml Boldane500
> 
> 40mg dbol kick start first 6 weeks.
> 
> Ah mate! Fcuking annoying! They'll get there though! Gonna hammer them this cycle!


Wow, some impressive gains should be made with that mate.


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Cidos test and Wildcat mate!
> 
> 1.5ml Cidos test e
> 
> 3ml TNTMAST400
> 
> 1.5ml Boldane500
> 
> 40mg dbol kick start first 6 weeks.
> 
> Ah mate! Fcuking annoying! They'll get there though! Gonna hammer them this cycle!


Beastly cycle mate, looking forward to reading about this!


----------



## Lew1s

C.Hill said:


> Cidos test and Wildcat mate!
> 
> 1.5ml Cidos test e
> 
> 3ml TNTMAST400
> 
> 1.5ml Boldane500
> 
> 40mg dbol kick start first 6 weeks.
> 
> Ah mate! Fcuking annoying! They'll get there though! Gonna hammer them this cycle!


Check your inbox mate


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow, some impressive gains should be made with that mate.





XRichHx said:


> Beastly cycle mate, looking forward to reading about this!


Yeah im really looking forward to it.

I said I'd never run dbol or tren again as it kills my appetite and gives me bad acid reflux, but hoping the mast and EQ will sort this problem out!

Also dunno if I've mentioned but I stopped using slin last week lol only managed 5 days then ran out lol haven't had a chance to stock up yet.


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Yeah im really looking forward to it.
> 
> I said I'd never run dbol or tren again as it kills my appetite and gives me bad acid reflux, but hoping the mast and EQ will sort this problem out!
> 
> Also dunno if I've mentioned but I stopped using slin last week lol only managed 5 days then ran out lol haven't had a chance to stock up yet.


I hate dbol but just love the gains. In future, IF i ever decide to use gear and stop being a natty then ill opt for high dose winny


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> I hate dbol but just love the gains. In future, IF i ever decide to use gear and stop being a natty then ill opt for high dose winny


I love the gains too, hope it's kind to me!

Prochem dbol was brilliant, blue hearts made me sick as a dog! Praying WCs is friendly.

Fcuk off of course you'll use gear again!lol


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> I love the gains too, hope it's kind to me!
> 
> Prochem dbol was brilliant, blue hearts made me sick as a dog! Praying WCs is friendly.
> 
> Fcuk off of course you'll use gear *again*!lol


blasphemy!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Suprakill4 said:


> blasphemy!!!


Sorry mate read your post wrong!


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> Sorry mate read your post wrong!


  Im actually sort of friends with the lad anyway now so may end up revealing im a junkie steroid abusing cvnt but not for now


----------



## Guest

Have you used the boldane 500 before Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Have you used the boldane 500 before Chris?


No I haven't mate!! Haven't used any of these products before!

Will run bold at 500mg for first 6-8 weeks and see how I get on, I hear alot of people saying it's only effective in the 750-1g range so not will see how it goes. Ever ran EQ yourself?


----------



## Guest

C.Hill said:


> No I haven't mate!! Haven't used any of these products before!
> 
> Will run bold at 500mg for first 6-8 weeks and see how I get on, I hear alot of people saying it's only effective in the 750-1g range so not will see how it goes. Ever ran EQ yourself?


No but I'm tempted. Deca I love but it gives me a crazy tight chest for whatever reason (possibly water retention)

I like the look of equitren but am rather sceptical about high dosed blends especially after ttme.

What I do want is some of your cido's lol.

Will keep an eye on this cycle if yours as I'm pct'ing and not going back on till mid august.


----------



## Wardy33

Chris, im thinking of grabbing some var to take while im dieting so keep as much muscle and get a bit more vascular before my holiday in 28 days, so i have exactly 4 weeks, 100mg/ed.

Can ya see it being benefitial?


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH DAY!

Incline db press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x10

44kg x5

Incline bb (nice and slow, very focused on pecs)

50kg x12

60kg x12

70kg x9(15 sec rest pause) +4

Incline fly

14kg x12

18kg x8

Cable flys

12.5kg 2x15

Seated calves

65kg x20

85kg x20

Side raises

14kg x10,10,8

9kg x12, 13, 12

5kg x23 FUUUUCK!!!!lol

Seated machine delt press

25kg x15

35kg x14, 12

Facepulls(2 sec contraction on last 10 reps)

35kg x20

50kg x20

Straight pushdowns

50kg x15

70kg x15

90kg x13

100kg x7 dropset 60kg x11

Some overhead db extension shìt,

Sorted!

Was actually enjoyable incline db benching for first main exercise, felt really good at the contraction.

Side raises really hurt.

Finished and downed 50g whey, 50g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaa, then got another McDs large Chicago burger meal and 6 chicken nuggets with a coke, fcuking stuffed!

Guess what arrived.... 



Will be shooting that in the next half hour!  time to grow!


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> No but I'm tempted. Deca I love but it gives me a crazy tight chest for whatever reason (possibly water retention)
> 
> I like the look of equitren but am rather sceptical about high dosed blends especially after ttme.
> 
> What I do want is some of your cido's lol.
> 
> Will keep an eye on this cycle if yours as I'm pct'ing and not going back on till mid august.


Love deca! Decatest500 was very good.

I mmmmd and arrrrd about the equitren, but wanted more eq and not more tren lol also a little sceptical, 800mg/1ml?

Haha you would love my cidos! So smoooooth!!!

Cheers mate, should be a major change!



Wardy33 said:


> Chris, im thinking of grabbing some var to take while im dieting so keep as much muscle and get a bit more vascular before my holiday in 28 days, so i have exactly 4 weeks, 100mg/ed.
> 
> Can ya see it being benefitial?


Hmmm left it a bit late lol would personally go with winny at 75mg mate, or even Superdrol?


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Love deca! Decatest500 was very good.
> 
> I mmmmd and arrrrd about the equitren, but wanted more eq and not more tren lol also a little sceptical, 800mg/1ml?
> 
> Haha you would love my cidos! So smoooooth!!!
> 
> Cheers mate, should be a major change!
> 
> Hmmm left it a bit late lol would personally go with winny at 75mg mate, or even Superdrol?


Ive done 125mg ed of winny for 14 weeks and results were ok but i was thinking of trying var.. I know its late but just so i dont eat too much muscle up on this low kcal/carb diet.. Gonna if it a go and log it ha see if i can boss it. Nice cycle btw looks hard


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Ive done 125mg ed of winny for 14 weeks and results were ok but i was thinking of trying var.. I know its late but just so i dont eat too much muscle up on this low kcal/carb diet.. Gonna if it a go and log it ha see if i can boss it. Nice cycle btw looks hard


125mg winny gains were 'ok'? Lmao what lab did you use?


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> 125mg winny gains were 'ok'? Lmao what lab did you use?


Well i got vascular but strenght wasnt too much boosted.. British Pharma i think..

Hopeing var will be better at 100mg.. After holiday was gonna run 150mg ed for 10 weeks of var and i wanna strip right down..


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 44kg x5
> 
> Incline bb (nice and slow, very focused on pecs)
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 70kg x9(15 sec rest pause) +4
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 18kg x8
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 12.5kg 2x15
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 85kg x20
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 14kg x10,10,8
> 
> 9kg x12, 13, 12
> 
> 5kg x23 FUUUUCK!!!!lol
> 
> Seated machine delt press
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> 35kg x14, 12
> 
> Facepulls(2 sec contraction on last 10 reps)
> 
> 35kg x20
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> Straight pushdowns
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 70kg x15
> 
> 90kg x13
> 
> 100kg x7 dropset 60kg x11
> 
> Some overhead db extension shìt,
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Was actually enjoyable incline db benching for first main exercise, felt really good at the contraction.
> 
> Side raises really hurt.
> 
> Finished and downed 50g whey, 50g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaa, then got another McDs large Chicago burger meal and 6 chicken nuggets with a coke, fcuking stuffed!
> 
> Guess what arrived....
> 
> View attachment 120541
> 
> 
> Will be shooting that in the next half hour!  time to grow!


Ummmm nice 

Getting fond of those Mcds i see mate, don't be using this cycle now as an excuse to get fat!!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Love deca! Decatest500 was very good.
> 
> I mmmmd and arrrrd about the equitren, but wanted more eq and not more tren lol also a little sceptical, 800mg/1ml?
> 
> Haha you would love my cidos! So smoooooth!!!
> 
> Cheers mate, should be a major change!


Got some of the WC equitren myself for my next cycle, by fvck it better not be underdosed lol

Imo WC oils are spot on, so heres hoping 

Got some BSI equitren too...........different story but we will see


----------



## Galaxy

Wardy33 said:


> Ive done 125mg ed of winny for 14 weeks and results were ok but i was thinking of trying var.. I know its late but just so i dont eat too much muscle up on this low kcal/carb diet.. Gonna if it a go and log it ha see if i can boss it. Nice cycle btw looks hard


125mg for 14wks......definity bunk imo


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Well i got vascular but strenght wasnt too much boosted.. British Pharma i think..
> 
> Hopeing var will be better at 100mg.. After holiday was gonna run 150mg ed for 10 weeks of var and i wanna strip right down..


Wow? 50mg wc or pc winny and I'm strong as fcuk!lol bunk! You'd be crippled after 14 weeks too at 125mg lol cholesterol would be in bits id imagine?

Yeah try the var mate! Good luck!



Galaxy said:


> Ummmm nice
> 
> Getting fond of those Mcds i see mate, don't be using this cycle now as an excuse to get fat!!


Haha  ive always always eaten a few mcds a week lol gotta be done!

Erm....I'm 'bulking' bro?!! 



Galaxy said:


> Got some of the WC equitren myself for my next cycle, by fvck it better not be underdosed lol
> 
> Imo WC oils are spot on, so heres hoping
> 
> Got some BSI equitren too...........different story but we will see


Very Interested to see how that goes mate! You running a log?

Yes I rate WC oils highly, bet you can't wait!

Fcuk bsi lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Very Interested to see how that goes mate! You running a log?
> 
> Yes I rate WC oils highly, bet you can't wait!
> 
> Fcuk bsi lol


Log.....eh!! If people are interested i would tbh.

Can't wait?? Its fvcking taunting me i swear lol

Finished college start of next week then working for the summer so half tempted to pin the first lot over the wkend.......still havn't decided on doses yet though lol

Fvck BSI....its fvcking staring at me alright, have it now so will use it and make a decision then on it!!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SgggDrEmbnc/UMZTKjiNJeI/AAAAAAAACh8/4Q2PCydRPyk/s1600/Fat+Kid+at+McDonald%27s+-+It%27s+OK+Bro+I%27m+Bulking.jpg

EDIT: $tupid image not embedded!!


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Log.....eh!! If people are interested i would tbh.
> 
> Can't wait?? Its fvcking taunting me i swear lol
> 
> Finished college start of next week then working for the summer so half tempted to pin the first lot over the wkend.......still havn't decided on doses yet though lol
> 
> Fvck BSI....its fvcking staring at me alright, have it now so will use it and make a decision then on it!!
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SgggDrEmbnc/UMZTKjiNJeI/AAAAAAAACh8/4Q2PCydRPyk/s1600/Fat+Kid+at+McDonald%27s+-+It%27s+OK+Bro+I%27m+Bulking.jpg
> 
> EDIT: $tupid image not embedded!!


Haha get on it!!!!

Jabbed 5ml of goodness earlier and could taste the oils straight away, ah I've missed that!


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Haha get on it!!!!
> 
> Jabbed 5ml of goodness earlier and could taste the oils straight away, ah I've missed that!


Always get that with WC, oddly i love it 

So it begins...... till the misses demands more offspring haha


----------



## Sweat

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x10
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> 44kg x5
> 
> Incline bb (nice and slow, very focused on pecs)
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> 70kg x9(15 sec rest pause) +4
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 18kg x8
> 
> Cable flys
> 
> 12.5kg 2x15
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 85kg x20
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 14kg x10,10,8
> 
> 9kg x12, 13, 12
> 
> 5kg x23 FUUUUCK!!!!lol
> 
> Seated machine delt press
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> 35kg x14, 12
> 
> Facepulls(2 sec contraction on last 10 reps)
> 
> 35kg x20
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> Straight pushdowns
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 70kg x15
> 
> 90kg x13
> 
> 100kg x7 dropset 60kg x11
> 
> Some overhead db extension shìt,
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Was actually enjoyable incline db benching for first main exercise, felt really good at the contraction.
> 
> Side raises really hurt.
> 
> Finished and downed 50g whey, 50g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g bcaa, then got another McDs large Chicago burger meal and 6 chicken nuggets with a coke, fcuking stuffed!
> 
> Guess what arrived....
> 
> View attachment 120541
> 
> 
> Will be shooting that in the next half hour!  time to grow!


Good workout mate.

Enjoy today's delivery, mine also came today and very similar to what you got, just fast esters though. Cannot wait to get on it!!!


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> Haha get on it!!!!
> 
> Jabbed 5ml of goodness earlier and could taste the oils straight away, ah I've missed that!


Want to jab so badly, must resist temptation though.


----------



## loganator

been having a read through mate good stuff ....good luck with your cycle :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Always get that with WC, oddly i love it
> 
> So it begins...... till the misses demands more offspring haha


I love the taste too lol

Haha got a few years I reckon mate!



Sweat said:


> Good workout mate.
> 
> Enjoy today's delivery, mine also came today and very similar to what you got, just fast esters though. Cannot wait to get on it!!!


Cheers mate!

Bet you can't let me know how you get on! What you running and what dosages?



kingdale said:


> Want to jab so badly, must resist temptation though.


Why do you? Fcuk it what would arnie do?!lol



loganator said:


> been having a read through mate good stuff ....good luck with your cycle :thumbup1:


Thanks mate! Should be a good'un!


----------



## Galaxy

Quick Q their mate, when you are working out your macros do you count the indirect sources like the protein in oats and carbs in whey etc?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Quick Q their mate, when you are working out your macros do you count the indirect sources like the protein in oats and carbs in whey etc?


When dieting down I do mate yes.


----------



## animal adam

Alright mate. You used the wildcat test500? Alot of people say it's under dosed. Was just wondering what you think being a wildcat conciour lol


----------



## C.Hill

PIP in right glute is pretty sore today lol should ease over the night.

Aching all over too! Can't wait to deadlift tomorrow!

Going to the Hercules Olympia bodybuilding show tomorrow! Cheers a few mates on and 'admire' the female competitors lol quite a few fanous faces turning up so should be a good day!

http://www.herculesolympia.co.uk/home/4562005669 for anyone that's interested.

Diet today-

.200g egg whites, 40g whey, 50g oats, 100ml ff milk, aminos.

.1.5 tins tuna, massive salad.

.500g(16) egg whites, 20g whey, 100ml ff milk, aminos.

.Ate out so- full rack BBQ ribs, 12 chicken goujons, chips, peas, raspberry cheeeecake was unbelievable uncomfortably full it was horrible lol

.white magnum, kitkat chunky, ready salted crisp, munchies, it's Friday 

.got a pizza in oven


----------



## XRichHx

I've had 1700 calories today. Makes me sad when i read your diet ha.


----------



## Sweat

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Bet you can't let me know how you get on! What you running and what dosages?


Not 100% sure on doses, had them planned out when I was still planning on doing the comp but the Enlarged Spleen issue put that on hold, got 200 x 50mg winny, halotestin, 6 vials of Test/Tren/Mast short esters. Hoping to be able to get on it again very shortly for a 8 week blast, might also throw GH in, but waiting on doctors first.


----------



## Sharpy76

5ml?!

You greedy bastard


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> I've had 1700 calories today. Makes me sad when i read your diet ha.


1700kcals? Fcuk that! Eat that in a few meals lol



Sweat said:


> Not 100% sure on doses, had them planned out when I was still planning on doing the comp but the Enlarged Spleen issue put that on hold, got 200 x 50mg winny, halotestin, 6 vials of Test/Tren/Mast short esters. Hoping to be able to get on it again very shortly for a 8 week blast, might also throw GH in, but waiting on doctors first.


Hope you get the all clear from the docs mate! Sounds like something you don't wanna rush, take it easy then smash it!



Sharpy76 said:


> 5ml?!
> 
> You greedy bastard


Well....about 5.5ml


----------



## C.Hill

PULL DAY!

Strict Wg pull-ups

10,10

Dead lifts - no belt no straps

60kg x10

100kg x10

150kg x6

200kg x4

190kg x5

Wg machine rows

45kg x15

65kg x15

85kg x10 dropset 65kg x7

Cg machine rows

55kg x12

45kg x15

Cg pulldown (small ROM)

120kg 3x12-20

Db shrugs (small ROM)

20kg x25

30kg x20

40kg x20

50kg x15, 13

Bb shrugs (big squeeze, 2 sec contraction)

60kg x15

100kg x12

140kg x10, 11

Close grip cable shrug (30 sec rests)

115kg 3x12

Seated hammer curls

18kg x12, 9

16kg x10

14kg x13

Bb curls

30kg 2x8

Sorted.

Not happy at all with deadlifts, wanted at least 5 reps out of 200, just wasn't feeling it today. Head wasn't focused at all, decided to focus on traps more as they're lagging so gave it some,

Hercules comp was a very good turnout yesterday! I've got some serious work to put in if I wanna compete!


----------



## Heath

How long you spending in the gym? Volume seems massive


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> How long you spending in the gym? Volume seems massive


No longer than an hour mate! Short rest breaks except for deads and squats lol I like the torture


----------



## Heath

There's no way I would get that done in under an hour lol.

Need decent rest times or its just a cardio session


----------



## need2bodybuild

MutantX said:


> There's no way I would get that done in under an hour lol.
> 
> Need decent rest times or its just a cardio session


x2 If I was to do that lot in an hour I wouldn't have lifted enough weight to grow I don't think. Fair fukcing play if you can though!!!


----------



## Heath

Some people just have insane recovery!

Dem dare genetics


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> There's no way I would get that done in under an hour lol.
> 
> Need decent rest times or its just a cardio session





need2bodybuild said:


> x2 If I was to do that lot in an hour I wouldn't have lifted enough weight to grow I don't think. Fair fukcing play if you can though!!!


Couple of tarts!! Lol Tell that to Dorian Yates lol all about the intensity! Probably why I always feel so sick after training lol

Tbh I used to always be 3-4 exercise, 40min session man, but reading alot of others journals and have been giving high volume a go hitting the muscle from different angles and at a higher rep range.

There's no way I could do all that if I was working in the 6-10 rep range.

The main thing is I'm growing and getting stronger.


----------



## Heath

Using Yates was a bad example, he would cut that volume in half but have you crying through the intensity 

But your growing which is the only thing that matters :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Using Yates was a bad example, he would cut that volume in half but have you crying through the intensity
> 
> But your growing which is the only thing that matters :thumb:


Haha yeah I thought that after I'd posted lol will switch it up again in a few weeks


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Seated ham curls superset quad extension.

3x15 upto 50kg

Front squats superset back squats(1min rest)

40kg 10/10

50kg 10/10

60kg 10/10

Leg press

6P x12

8P x12

10P x12

12P x12

Here came the vomit lol had to call it a day, was fcuked.

Supersetting front with back squats was a killer! Especially with 60 sec breaks!

Was really struggling even with 60kg lmao! Proper deep reps, slow negative, pause, powerful contraction and squeeze at too without locking out, then down slowly again, legs were pumped!

Gonna follow this plan for 6 weeks and see what happens! Hobbling round already lol


----------



## C.Hill

Here we go, 1 week into dbol and I'm violently throwing up again at stupid o clock, brilliant, I don't fcuking learn.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Here we go, 1 week into dbol and I'm violently throwing up again at stupid o clock, brilliant, I don't fcuking learn.


Blue heart Dbol is zamazingggggg


----------



## TELBOR

Wardy33 said:


> Blue heart Dbol is zamazingggggg


Always thought you was natty mate


----------



## Wardy33

R0BLET said:


> Always thought you was natty mate


I am, natty my mind


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Here we go, 1 week into dbol and I'm violently throwing up again at stupid o clock, brilliant, I don't fcuking learn.


$ucks mate, you going to knock them on the head?

Use winny imo, lovely med and great for strength


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH DAY!

Incline db press

22kg x10

32kg x10

44kg x7.5

36kg x11

Incline bb

50kg x12

70kg x8+ 3 forced

Incline fly

12kg x12

14kg x12

16kg x12

Seated calves

65kg x20

95kg x17

Side raises

14kg x6,8,8

Few high rep sets.

Seated machine delt press

25kg x15

40kg x10

Facepulls

35kg x20

55kg x16

Bodyweight dips

15.13.12

Straight arm pushdowns

3 sets upto 95kg x8

Sorted.

Happy with despite being so tired! Seriously shattered.

Ate zero yesterday, probably didn't even reach 50g protein over the whole day lol dbol had me throwing up as normal, didn't take yesterday and have felt good today, popped 30mg at lunchtime to see if that makes a difference.

Diet today(crammed protein in to make up for yesterday lol)

.400ml egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 40g whey, 50g oats, tbls pb.

.2x cheese/cucumber rolls, 200g BBQ chicken.

.300g rump steak, 300ml egg whites, 25g whey, 100g oats, tbls EVOO.

.100g blueberry wheats, tin tuna, tomatoes, 40g whey.

.4x MP bcaa1500, 6 scoops TPW raze.

TRAIN

.200ml egg whites, 30g casein, 50g dextrose, 2x MP bcaa1500, 10g glutamine.

.300g jacket potato, 200g chicken, 2x bacon, veg.

That's it so far.....


----------



## Suprakill4

Mmmmmmm bacon.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 22kg x10
> 
> 32kg x10
> 
> 44kg x7.5
> 
> 36kg x11
> 
> Incline bb
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 70kg x8+ 3 forced
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 16kg x12
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 95kg x17
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 14kg x6,8,8
> 
> Few high rep sets.
> 
> Seated machine delt press
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 35kg x20
> 
> 55kg x16
> 
> Bodyweight dips
> 
> 15.13.12
> 
> Straight arm pushdowns
> 
> 3 sets upto 95kg x8
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Happy with despite being so tired! Seriously shattered.
> 
> Ate zero yesterday, probably didn't even reach 50g protein over the whole day lol dbol had me throwing up as normal, didn't take yesterday and have felt good today, popped 30mg at lunchtime to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Diet today(crammed protein in to make up for yesterday lol)
> 
> .400ml egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 40g whey, 50g oats, tbls pb.
> 
> .2x cheese/cucumber rolls, 200g BBQ chicken.
> 
> .300g rump steak, 300ml egg whites, 25g whey, 100g oats, tbls EVOO.
> 
> .100g blueberry wheats, tin tuna, tomatoes, 40g whey.
> 
> .4x MP bcaa1500, 6 scoops TPW raze.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .200ml egg whites, 30g casein, 50g dextrose, 2x MP bcaa1500, 10g glutamine.
> 
> .300g jacket potato, 200g chicken, 2x bacon, veg.
> 
> That's it so far.....


You just break every muscle group up into a 2 day split??


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> $ucks mate, you going to knock them on the head?
> 
> Use winny imo, lovely med and great for strength


I'm gonna try take 2 tabs with meal 2 and 3, see if that makes it any better.

Yeah I love winny, will be throwing that in at end of cycle 



Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmm bacon.


Couple rashers bacon is exciting stuff wrapped round chicken lol



Wardy33 said:


> You just break every muscle group up into a 2 day split??


Nah I'm training PPL mate.


----------



## [email protected]

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 22kg x10
> 
> 32kg x10
> 
> 44kg x7.5
> 
> 36kg x11
> 
> Incline bb
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 70kg x8+ 3 forced
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 16kg x12
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 95kg x17
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 14kg x6,8,8
> 
> Few high rep sets.
> 
> Seated machine delt press
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 35kg x20
> 
> 55kg x16
> 
> Bodyweight dips
> 
> 15.13.12
> 
> Straight arm pushdowns
> 
> 3 sets upto 95kg x8
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Happy with despite being so tired! Seriously shattered.
> 
> Ate zero yesterday, probably didn't even reach 50g protein over the whole day lol dbol had me throwing up as normal, didn't take yesterday and have felt good today, popped 30mg at lunchtime to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Diet today(crammed protein in to make up for yesterday lol)
> 
> .400ml egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 40g whey, 50g oats, tbls pb.
> 
> .2x cheese/cucumber rolls, 200g BBQ chicken.
> 
> .300g rump steak, 300ml egg whites, 25g whey, 100g oats, tbls EVOO.
> 
> .100g blueberry wheats, tin tuna, tomatoes, 40g whey.
> 
> .4x MP bcaa1500, 6 scoops TPW raze.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .200ml egg whites, 30g casein, 50g dextrose, 2x MP bcaa1500, 10g glutamine.
> 
> .300g jacket potato, 200g chicken, 2x bacon, veg.
> 
> That's it so far.....


why do you up weight each set, what does this do?


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> why do you up weight each set, what does this do?


It makes it heavier


----------



## C.Hill

[email protected] said:


> why do you up weight each set, what does this do?


The first few lighter sets pumps blood into the muscle, loosens everything up and helps me get the feel of the exercise,(mind muscle connection if you like), when I reach my working set I rep that til failure and really damage the muscle fibres, then do a back off set with a lighter rep till failure.

Over the last 6 months I've changed the way I train, have lowered the weights to feel the muscle working, also eliminating less help from tendons, ligaments, joints etc which were giving me shìt. Working well! Not good for the old ego though lmao!


----------



## Guest

Chris when you was taking slin, what was your shake protocol if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mate if dbol is making you hoy then just drop it ! Better gains from a full day of scran!


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> Chris when you was taking slin, what was your shake protocol if you don't mind me asking.


I only lasted a few weeks lol couldn't be fcuked with it.

I was shooting 3iu 30mins after every meal.


----------



## Suprakill4

C.Hill said:


> I'm gonna try take 2 tabs with meal 2 and 3, see if that makes it any better.
> 
> Yeah I love winny, will be throwing that in at end of cycle
> 
> Couple rashers bacon is exciting stuff wrapped round chicken lol
> 
> Nah I'm training PPL mate.


Your telling me!!! Bacon was my only luxury on this diet and its stripped out now. Fcuking roll on a week Sunday.


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> 22kg x10
> 
> 32kg x10
> 
> 44kg x7.5
> 
> 36kg x11
> 
> Incline bb
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 70kg x8+ 3 forced
> 
> Incline fly
> 
> 12kg x12
> 
> 14kg x12
> 
> 16kg x12
> 
> Seated calves
> 
> 65kg x20
> 
> 95kg x17
> 
> Side raises
> 
> 14kg x6,8,8
> 
> Few high rep sets.
> 
> Seated machine delt press
> 
> 25kg x15
> 
> 40kg x10
> 
> Facepulls
> 
> 35kg x20
> 
> 55kg x16
> 
> Bodyweight dips
> 
> 15.13.12
> 
> Straight arm pushdowns
> 
> 3 sets upto 95kg x8
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Happy with despite being so tired! Seriously shattered.
> 
> Ate zero yesterday, probably didn't even reach 50g protein over the whole day lol dbol had me throwing up as normal, didn't take yesterday and have felt good today, popped 30mg at lunchtime to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Diet today(crammed protein in to make up for yesterday lol)
> 
> .400ml egg whites, 200ml ff milk, 40g whey, 50g oats, tbls pb.
> 
> .2x cheese/cucumber rolls, 200g BBQ chicken.
> 
> .300g rump steak, 300ml egg whites, 25g whey, 100g oats, tbls EVOO.
> 
> .100g blueberry wheats, tin tuna, tomatoes, 40g whey.
> 
> .4x MP bcaa1500, 6 scoops TPW raze.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .200ml egg whites, 30g casein, 50g dextrose, 2x MP bcaa1500, 10g glutamine.
> 
> .300g jacket potato, 200g chicken, 2x bacon, veg.
> 
> That's it so far.....


Nice workout mate.

Have you tried lowering the reps on each set upto your max effort set?

Eg the inc db press could go:

22kg x 10

32kg x 6

36kg x 4

44kg x 8+ or whatever you can get

Can be good if you get stuck at a certain weight


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate if dbol is making you hoy then just drop it ! Better gains from a full day of scran!


Agreed, dropped the dbol now and feeling better already, lil buggers!



Suprakill4 said:


> Your telling me!!! Bacon was my only luxury on this diet and its stripped out now. Fcuking roll on a week Sunday.


Haha cram as much as you can in on Sunday mate!lol



MutantX said:


> Nice workout mate.
> 
> Have you tried lowering the reps on each set upto your max effort set?
> 
> Eg the inc db press could go:
> 
> 22kg x 10
> 
> 32kg x 6
> 
> 36kg x 4
> 
> 44kg x 8+ or whatever you can get
> 
> Can be good if you get stuck at a certain weight


Yeah I like that method, works well, will try it again when I stall.


----------



## Suprakill4

I will be mate. Check out my journal a week Monday for my cheats


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> I only lasted a few weeks lol couldn't be fcuked with it.
> 
> I was shooting 3iu 30mins after every meal.


do you notice much from it when you do use it?


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> do you notice much from it when you do use it?


Nah didn't notice anything, I didn't run it for long enough for results to be noticed.


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> LEGS!
> 
> Seated ham curls superset quad extension.
> 
> 3x15 upto 50kg
> 
> Front squats superset back squats(1min rest)
> 
> 40kg 10/10
> 
> 50kg 10/10
> 
> 60kg 10/10
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 6P x12
> 
> 8P x12
> 
> 10P x12
> 
> 12P x12
> 
> Here came the vomit lol had to call it a day, was fcuked.
> 
> Supersetting front with back squats was a killer! Especially with 60 sec breaks!
> 
> Was really struggling even with 60kg lmao! Proper deep reps, slow negative, pause, powerful contraction and squeeze at too without locking out, then down slowly again, legs were pumped!
> 
> Gonna follow this plan for 6 weeks and see what happens! Hobbling round already lol


must be doing something right if your getting sore mate !


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> must be doing something right if your getting sore mate !


Yeah I remember reading about tinytom doing the supersets with Dutchscott, and Dutch was saying 60kg killed him but I think he done alot more than me before them lol


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Yeah I remember reading about tinytom doing the supersets with Dutchscott, and Dutch was saying 60kg killed him but I think he done alot more than me before them lol


intensity brings immensity mate


----------



## C.Hill

PULL DAY!

Bw Wg pull-ups

12.8.6

Wg Machine rows

1x warmup 40kg x20

1x working 85kg x14

dropset 65kg x6

Uh machine rows

55kg x15

Cg machine rows

85kg x11

Dropset 55kg x9

Db shrug

30kg x20

40kg x15

50kg x11

46kg x13

Sorted.

Had to take it easy today which meant sadly no deadlifts. Been feeling really sick the last few days, really struggling to eat aswell, it's not good at all. Everytime I finish a set I feel really weak and dizzy and just feel like sleeping, stomachs constantly jittery like I'm gonna be sick, a real battle to get through workouts. Gonna go docs next week. Feel like shìt, and have lost weight since starting this cycle from not eating properly lol down to 190lbs!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk sake! Ate really well yesterday and have just been violently sick again :/ wish I knew what was causing it?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk sake! Ate really well yesterday and have just been violently sick again :/ wish I knew what was causing it?


Do you think mate it could be the cidos? As didn't this happy on your last cycle also!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bloody hell mate sounds like you're having a rough time of late.

Might still be the dbols kicking around in your system?

Think your body is telling you to stay the fvck away from them!

In other news i started mine yesterday, jabs and blue hearts, yum yum


----------



## Wardy33

Chris im having a mare! Really nees to grow my tris, i was thinking of adding weighted Dips into my chest sesh? Think that would help?


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Do you think mate it could be the cidos? As didn't this happy on your last cycle also!


Not sure mate :/ i had these symptoms before i even went egypt. I did eat a LOT of food before I went bed so that didn't help lol was rough this morning still, horrible until I get myself moving.



Sharpy76 said:


> Bloody hell mate sounds like you're having a rough time of late.
> 
> Might still be the dbols kicking around in your system?
> 
> Think your body is telling you to stay the fvck away from them!
> 
> In other news i started mine yesterday, jabs and blue hearts, yum yum


Yeah I feel like shìt, really tired too, adding 50mcg t3 in today to see if that helps.

I was thinking if I still feel shìt next week ill carry on with dbols lol fcuk it



Wardy33 said:


> Chris im having a mare! Really nees to grow my tris, i was thinking of adding weighted Dips into my chest sesh? Think that would help?


Yes that would help alot mate. Vary the reps too.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Not sure mate :/ i had these symptoms before i even went egypt. I did eat a LOT of food before I went bed so that didn't help lol was rough this morning still, horrible until I get myself moving.
> 
> Yeah I feel like shìt, really tired too, adding 50mcg t3 in today to see if that helps.
> 
> I was thinking if I still feel shìt next week ill carry on with dbols lol fcuk it
> 
> Yes that would help alot mate. Vary the reps too.


Ok mate, like add 15kg for 12 add 20kg for 6 add 25kg for 8?


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Ok mate, like add 15kg for 12 add 20kg for 6 add 25kg for 8?


Yeah, go nuts lol throw some dropsets in too, rep with your desired weight till failure, drop the weight and carry on with body weight, v painful.


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Yeah, go nuts lol throw some dropsets in too, rep with your desired weight till failure, drop the weight and carry on with body weight, v painful.


Ill give it a go mate cheers


----------



## C.Hill

Gutted. Too rough to train, could hardly walk up my stairs today after work, feel so sick it's unreal  really wanted to squat! This sickness better go!

Managed some decent food though-

.8 egg whites, 50g oats, 200ml ff milk, scoop casein, banana.

.250g rump steak, salad.

.200g chicken, broccoli, 100g oats, 30g whey, tbls EVOO.

.BP mass shake, extra 50g oats and scoop of whey.

.Should be training right now


----------



## Sharpy76

That sucks ass mate

If i was you, i'd try eat a nice comforting meal (Dominos will do!), maybe watch a film with the missus, bit of ben and jerrys ice cream and get your nut down for an early night, not before you've had a big fat zoot, you stoner:wacko:

Seriously, don't think about training or anything and have an early night. Hopefully you'll feel better in the morning


----------



## TELBOR

Illness and cycles go hand in hand with you Christopher.

Like the genetical freaks says - sharpy..... Go eat comfort foods


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> That sucks ass mate
> 
> If i was you, i'd try eat a nice comforting meal (Dominos will do!), maybe watch a film with the missus, bit of ben and jerrys ice cream and get your nut down for an early night, not before you've had a big fat zoot, you stoner:wacko:
> 
> Seriously, don't think about training or anything and have an early night. Hopefully you'll feel better in the morning


Haha nah I don't smoke when I'm ill mate, let myself recover, I'm not a stoner!!! Just enjoy smoking weed regularly lol

Hmmm had dominos last night  definatly an early night.

I'm just worried it's the gear doing this to me, made a schoolboy error and forgot to take adex for first 1.5 weeks, reckon high estrogen would cause this? I keep getting hot flushes too :/


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha nah I don't smoke when I'm ill mate, let myself recover, I'm not a stoner!!! Just enjoy smoking weed regularly lol
> 
> Hmmm had dominos last night  definatly an early night.
> 
> I'm just worried it's the gear doing this to me, made a schoolboy error and forgot to take adex for first 1.5 weeks, reckon high estrogen would cause this? I keep getting hot flushes too :/


Get necking the adex lol flushes will go and you'll perk up :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Get necking the adex lol flushes will go and you'll perk up :beer:


Just took 1mg! Starting 1mg eod see how I get on, really pìssed off I wanted to demolish my legs tonight!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Just took 1mg! Starting 1mg eod see how I get on, really pìssed off I wanted to demolish my legs tonight!


Fùck it mate, only one session isn't it.

Good lad, don't up it or anything and go the opposite way lol

Hopefully all will be well soon


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Fùck it mate, only one session isn't it.
> 
> Good lad, don't up it or anything and go the opposite way lol
> 
> Hopefully all will be well soon


Ooh I'm so naughty, leaving at work at lunch to train legs so told work I got a docs appointment at 1! Should give me enough time to recover before going back!  tut tut but gotta be done!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Bb back Squats

60kg x5

100kg x2

140kg x2

160kg x2

170kg x1

175kg x1

Front squats supersets back squats

60kg 10/10

65kg 10/10

Ham curls

30kg x15

35kg x12

Leg extensions

40kg x15

67.5kg x13

Sorted!

Felt very sick and wobbly after, even worse now I gotta go back to work  lol

Super setting front and back squats really is amazing, never felt my legs respond to an exercise so well, was rest pausing by 4th rep on 2nd set of back squats with 65kg lmao pumped them up real good! Really hope I'm not sick I feel fcuking awful now!

Glad I got it in though was still really pìssed off this morning that I had to miss it last night lol

TIME TO EAT!!!!!


----------



## Wardy33

Sappnin Chris.. Was thinking of doing my first injectable cycle. Maybe the blend 'one-rip 200' has got Test Prop, Masteron and Tren.. Just to cut up and add bit of size.. 3 times a week for 12 weeks. Any thoughts??


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Sappnin Chris.. Was thinking of doing my first injectable cycle. Maybe the blend 'one-rip 200' has got Test Prop, Masteron and Tren.. Just to cut up and add bit of size.. 3 times a week for 12 weeks. Any thoughts??


Yo yo mutha'hubbard!

What lab? Fcuk jabbing eod for 12 weeks also lol

Would advise test only first cycle mate, with an oral or test prop kickstart.

You'll be able to determine how it effects you without getting confused if it's the tren or mast.

You'll love it mate, try get pharma if you can.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wardy33 said:


> Sappnin Chris.. Was thinking of doing my first injectable cycle. Maybe the blend 'one-rip 200' has got Test Prop, Masteron and Tren.. Just to cut up and add bit of size.. 3 times a week for 12 weeks. Any thoughts??


Wouldn't run that for a first time mate. 3 different compounds that could have a number of sides. Safer to introduce them one at a time once you know how you react to something if all is well you can add something else.

Sustanon (test blend with prop in) would be a good first cycle imo, chuck some winny in at the end.


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Bb back Squats
> 
> 60kg x5
> 
> 100kg x2
> 
> 140kg x2
> 
> 160kg x2
> 
> 170kg x1
> 
> 175kg x1
> 
> Front squats supersets back squats
> 
> 60kg 10/10
> 
> 65kg 10/10
> 
> Ham curls
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 35kg x12
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 40kg x15
> 
> 67.5kg x13
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> Felt very sick and wobbly after, even worse now I gotta go back to work  lol
> 
> Super setting front and back squats really is amazing, never felt my legs respond to an exercise so well, was rest pausing by 4th rep on 2nd set of back squats with 65kg lmao pumped them up real good! Really hope I'm not sick I feel fcuking awful now!
> 
> Glad I got it in though was still really pìssed off this morning that I had to miss it last night lol
> 
> TIME TO EAT!!!!!


Strong squatting mate.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Ooh I'm so naughty, leaving at work at lunch to train legs so told work I got a docs appointment at 1! Should give me enough time to recover before going back!  tut tut but gotta be done!


Slacker


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong squatting mate.


Thanks, Just got that 200 in sight!!



R0BLET said:


> Slacker


Lmao gotta be done mate

Diet today- A convenient diet lol busy day.

.8 egg whites, 50g whey, 100g oats, tbls pb.

.200g chicken, broccoli.

.2x bananas, BP mass shake.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 80g dextrose.

.Tesco BLT, redbull, 8 egg whites, 50g oats, 40g whey.

.8 egg whites, 30g whey, 100g oats.

.200g sirloin steak, 2x fried eggs, big pile of home made chips

.100g chicken, 50g casein, tbls pb.


----------



## kingdale

Wardy33 said:


> Sappnin Chris.. Was thinking of doing my first injectable cycle. Maybe the blend 'one-rip 200' has got Test Prop, Masteron and Tren.. Just to cut up and add bit of size.. 3 times a week for 12 weeks. Any thoughts??


First cycle you can get amazing gains from just test and dbol, would save the tren for a cycle afterwards when you wont be getting gains as easily.

Going to give these back squats supersetted with front squats a go soon I think.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> Going to give these back squats supersetted with front squats a go soon I think.


It's pretty tough mate, showed how unfit I was lol took a while as was really focusing on one rep at a time, gotta grow these fcukers!


----------



## Galaxy

Nice squats mate, not too far off 200...should smaxh it on cycle 

Feeling any better now you dropped the dbol? Least your getting th cals in either way


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Nice squats mate, not too far off 200...should smaxh it on cycle
> 
> Feeling any better now you dropped the dbol? Least your getting th cals in either way


Hopefully mate!

Yeah feeling loads better since stopping dbol, doesn't agree with me at all. Now got a load of dbol to get rid of lol

Yeah I'm managing to eat, real struggle though.

Just got fined £30 by old bill for driving over a train track! Only wanted a McDonalds! It really is my downfall lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Hopefully mate!
> 
> Yeah feeling loads better since stopping dbol, doesn't agree with me at all. Now got a load of dbol to get rid of lol
> 
> Yeah I'm managing to eat, real struggle though.
> 
> Just got fined £30 by old bill for driving over a train track! Only wanted a McDonalds! It really is my downfall lol


 :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH DAY!

Incline db

20kg x10

30kg x6

40kg x6

46kg x6

36kg x7

Clean and jerk

Bar x10

40kg x6

60kg x5

80kg x3

50kg x12

55kg x8

Bodyweight Dips

12.12.10

Straight bar tricep pushdowns

45kg x20

70kg x13

Sorted.

Great session even though I rocked up like a zombie lol was so tired and got severe pip in right bum cheek lol

Enjoyed clean and jerks!!! Except my wrist really hurt towards the end :/


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> PUSH DAY!
> 
> Incline db
> 
> 20kg x10
> 
> 30kg x6
> 
> 40kg x6
> 
> 46kg x6
> 
> 36kg x7
> 
> Clean and jerk
> 
> Bar x10
> 
> 40kg x6
> 
> 60kg x5
> 
> 80kg x3
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> 55kg x8
> 
> Bodyweight Dips
> 
> 12.12.10
> 
> Straight bar tricep pushdowns
> 
> 45kg x20
> 
> 70kg x13
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Great session even though I rocked up like a zombie lol was so tired and got severe pip in right bum cheek lol
> 
> Enjoyed clean and jerks!!! Except my wrist really hurt towards the end :/


Clean and jerk.......i am way to unflexible for that $hit lol

Do you jab the whole 5ish ml in one cheek??


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Clean and jerk.......i am way to unflexible for that $hit lol
> 
> Do you jab the whole 5ish ml in one cheek??


Yeah was surprised how hard it was to flick 80kg up! Deffo gonna work on these til I'm throwing 100kg+ up. Need wrist straps though.

Yeah mate all in.


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Christopher!

Hope your feeling better you dirty roiding soon to be father homosexual sexy b*stard!


----------



## C.Hill

On another note, 3 jabs in now and tren is saying Hello! Been up 4 times last night needing a pìss and feeling wide awake, had to bust the fan out again as pillows were soaked!

Also I weighed myself before bed last night, was 201.4lbs, this morning 8 hours later I was 196.2lbs?? That's alot of water weight to lose during the night? Lmao was shocked.

Veins were popping out during training yesterday aswell, looked sick lol makes me realise why I hate training natty lol time to smash some weights!



R0BLET said:


> Morning Christopher!
> 
> Hope your feeling better you dirty roiding soon to be father homosexual sexy b*stard!


Morning Robert!

Feeling fantastic mate! Hormones stabilising now so starting to run smooth!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> On another note, 3 jabs in now and tren is saying Hello! Been up 4 times last night needing a pìss and feeling wide awake, had to bust the fan out again as pillows were soaked!
> 
> Also I weighed myself before bed last night, was 201.4lbs, this morning 8 hours later I was 196.2lbs?? That's alot of water weight to lose during the night? Lmao was shocked.
> 
> Veins were popping out during training yesterday aswell, looked sick lol makes me realise why I hate training natty lol time to smash some weights!
> 
> Morning Robert!
> 
> Feeling fantastic mate! Hormones stabilising now so starting to run smooth!


Sounds great! Good job weather is sh1t or you'd of lost 10lb in the night lol


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> On another note, 3 jabs in now and tren is saying Hello! Been up 4 times last night needing a pìss and feeling wide awake, had to bust the fan out again as pillows were soaked!
> 
> Also I weighed myself before bed last night, was 201.4lbs, this morning 8 hours later I was 196.2lbs?? That's alot of water weight to lose during the night? Lmao was shocked.
> 
> Veins were popping out during training yesterday aswell, looked sick lol makes me realise why I hate training natty lol time to smash some weights!
> 
> Morning Robert!
> 
> Feeling fantastic mate! Hormones stabilising now so starting to run smooth!


Now im off winstrol and my natty is kicking in im alot stronger and last night i took pre work out 40mg eph and 200mg DMAA and 60mg caffine. I was buzzing. Training was mental viens n pump.. Couldnt sleep either


----------



## C.Hill

Pulled something in my left trap yesterday, had been very painful and can barely move it! Really pìssed off as I can't train again lol wanted to pull 232.5kg today and video it too!

Oh well, rest up with good food and hopefully it should be ok soon!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk the injury!!

PULL DAY!!!

Deadlifts

60kg x10

100kg x5

140kg x5

180kg x2

200kg x2

220kg x1

230kg x1 pb match  went up easy, grips getting alot stronger.

Wide grip pull-ups

10

8

6

V bar pulldowns

90kg x15

115kg x11

100kg x12

Wife grip Machine rows

45kg x15

75kg x10 dropset 65 x6

Hammer curls

14kg x10

18kg x8

16kg x10

Sorted.

Very happy I went in the end, would have been a moody cnut all day and night if I didn't lol got a few compliments aswell so well worth it lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Nooooo tried to rep you for deads mate, I owe you em 

Good session !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Nooooo tried to rep you for deads mate, I owe you em
> 
> Good session !


Ill hold you to that! 

Thanks mate, gonna try pull 235kg next session, sitting at 89kg too.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Ill hold you to that!
> 
> Thanks mate, gonna try pull 235kg next session, sitting at 89kg too.


Snap as of this morning 

Youll only be getting bigger now though!


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up very hungry this morning! Breakfast-

3 whole eggs scrambled, 3 rashers bacon, 8 egg whites, 100g oats, 30g whey, 100g blueberries, MV, peppermint oil, vit c.

Set up for the day!


----------



## Wardy33

Ite chris, hows things?

I have been experimenting with carbs.. Last weekend I took a pic after workout and having low gi carbs and i am pretty depleted all the time (depressing) so i decided this weekend to have a carb up on saturday and sunday..

I took a pic of me after a workout bank holiday monday..

Ill post both pics..



Depleted



After carb weekend

Felt alot better after that workout ha!


----------



## C.Hill

Wardy33 said:


> Ite chris, hows things?
> 
> I have been experimenting with carbs.. Last weekend I took a pic after workout and having low gi carbs and i am pretty depleted all the time (depressing) so i decided this weekend to have a carb up on saturday and sunday..
> 
> I took a pic of me after a workout bank holiday monday..
> 
> Ill post both pics..
> 
> View attachment 122691
> 
> 
> Depleted
> 
> View attachment 122692
> 
> 
> After carb weekend
> 
> Felt alot better after that workout ha!


Can really tell the difference mate! Looking good! Yeah I don't like days and days with low carbs, carb cycling is effective.

Glad it worked for you!


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Can really tell the difference mate! Looking good! Yeah I don't like days and days with low carbs, carb cycling is effective.
> 
> Glad it worked for you!


Yeah cheers mate, this was me 5 weeks ago..

Ive lost 8 kg since this pic..


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Bb back squats

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

170kg x2

180kg x1  pb match 

Front squats superset back squats

50kg 10/10

60kg 10/10

70kg 10/10

Leg press

250kg 5x10 (30 sec rests)

Ham curls

30kg x15

40kg x12

Leg extension

50kg x15

65kg x15

85kg x11

Seated calves

45kg x30

85kg x20

Sorted!

Fcuking fantastic session! Very intense, was sweating my bolIocks off! Alot of rest pausing just to get through the 20 rep sets, grinding through them.

Backpumps were fcuking agony though near the end, was really painful lol

Diet today-

.8 egg whites, 40g whey, 100g oats, 2x tbls pb, aminos.

.200g rump steak, banana.

.200g chicken, green beans, BP mass shake.

.8 egg whites, 40g whey, 100g oats, tbls EVOO.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 80g dextrose, aminos.

.200g chicken, 350g potato, veg.

.250g Greek yoghurt, 100g blueberries.

.40g whey, tbls pb.


----------



## TELBOR

PB!!

Good work mate :beer:


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> PB!!
> 
> Good work mate :beer:


Thanks mate was really pleased with it! Supersetting front and back squats are alot harder than heavy squats I think, was brutal.


----------



## animal adam

Front and back squats supersetted sound fu*kin brutal!

Leave that one for you lol


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Front and back squats supersetted sound fu*kin brutal!
> 
> Leave that one for you lol


Yeah wasn't very pleasant lol think I was talking out loud to myself during the last few reps psyching myself up lmao surprising you don't need much weight lol



Wardy33 said:


> Yeah cheers mate, this was me 5 weeks ago..
> 
> Ive lost 8 kg since this pic..
> 
> View attachment 122710


8kg in 5 weeks is superb mate! Like I said can really tell the difference well done! Keep it up!


----------



## C.Hill

On another note- my knees are really hurting from squatting, I doubt it's a technique thing, maybe just wear and tear from high reps and constant tension? Or heavy loads(for me lol)? Worth investing in wraps? Or start glucosamine/cissus etc?


----------



## Ash1981

You love up your p butter don't ya


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> On another note- my knees are really hurting from squatting, I doubt it's a technique thing, maybe just wear and tear from high reps and constant tension? Or heavy loads(for me lol)? Worth investing in wraps? Or start glucosamine/cissus etc?


Think MattGriff on another thread recently recommended someone to get knee sleeves for knee pain instead of wraps as a sleeve would support the kee without too much assistance!?


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> You love up your p butter don't ya


Love the stuff!!

Appetite is right up, just drank 8 egg whites, 100g oats, 2 scoops whey and 2x tbls pb, then was still hungry so made a big cheese and pickle sandwich lol it's growing time!



Galaxy said:


> Think MattGriff on another thread recently recommended someone to get knee sleeves for knee pain instead of wraps as a sleeve would support the kee without too much assistance!?


Thanks mate will look into it!


----------



## Ash1981

I've got to try this tren stuff once my hair has gone


----------



## C.Hill

Up about 4 times last night again, not as sweaty as normal but very hot and feeling wide awake and needing a pìss lol constantly feel thirsty this morning too.

Knees aren't that painful this morning, left hip is twinging though, need to start doing some proper stretching sessions I think.

Still bloody hungry all the time! Haven't felt like this in along time! Bit early for EQ to be kicking in though? 4th jab is tonight.

Really looking forward to strict Milli pressing tonight! Wanna push 70kg for 8 reps minimum, only 2nd week doing them so will build up to some proper weight soon.

Hurry up 9.30!! Wanna eat my steak!!!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk just smashed my hand at work, got it trapped between a pillar and a lifting frame :/ can't straighten fingers or make a fist :/ think I'm gonna have to rest it for a few days it's killing me!


----------



## Ash1981

Wtf you do then?


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk just smashed my hand at work, got it trapped between a pillar and a lifting frame :/ can't straighten fingers or make a fist :/ think I'm gonna have to rest it for a few days it's killing me!


one arm pull ups! :wink:


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> On another note- my knees are really hurting from squatting, I doubt it's a technique thing, maybe just wear and tear from high reps and constant tension? Or heavy loads(for me lol)? Worth investing in wraps? Or start glucosamine/cissus etc?


I get this when I squat multiple times a week. I think it's a volume thing. It disappears when I drop back to squatting once weekly.

I've tried all sorts of supplements without noticing much improvement tbh.

I use knee sleeves as a matter of course with the lighter stuff, but I only use wraps at 240 or above...


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk just smashed my hand at work, got it trapped between a pillar and a lifting frame :/ can't straighten fingers or make a fist :/ think I'm gonna have to rest it for a few days it's killing me!


Ah that svcks mate!! ANy better now?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk just smashed my hand at work, got it trapped between a pillar and a lifting frame :/ can't straighten fingers or make a fist :/ think I'm gonna have to rest it for a few days it's killing me!


Ah that svcks mate!! ANy better now?


----------



## JANIKvonD

awrite [email protected] things


----------



## Ash1981

Knee deep in peanut butter I bet?


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> I get this when I squat multiple times a week. I think it's a volume thing. It disappears when I drop back to squatting once weekly.
> 
> I've tried all sorts of supplements without noticing much improvement tbh.
> 
> I use knee sleeves as a matter of course with the lighter stuff, but I only use wraps at 240 or above...


Knee sleeves ey? Where's the best place for them?



ash1981 said:


> Wtf you do then?





Galaxy said:


> Ah that svcks mate!! ANy better now?


Nah mate my hand is fcuked. Had an X-ray and nothing broken, just damaged the ligaments, hand is swollen to fcuk and can't make a fist or straighten fingers, really painful, can't even hold a fork lmao

Gonna be legs eod for now then! See what happens!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> Knee sleeves ey? Where's the best place for them?
> 
> Nah mate my hand is fcuked. Had an X-ray and nothing broken, just damaged the ligaments, hand is swollen to fcuk and can't make a fist or straighten fingers, really painful, can't even hold a fork lmao
> 
> Gonna be legs eod for now then! See what happens!


All sorts of places. I get mine from here...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves.html


----------



## Sharpy76

Mingster said:


> All sorts of places. I get mine from here...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves.html


My knees crack, all the time and bloody loud too. Other people in the gym near me can hear cos they've commented lol.

Do you think these would help?

It only happens when i squat even without any weight or a bar, more annoying than anything. Worried that i might be doing some long term damage though....

@C.Hill you're not having much luck lately mate


----------



## Mingster

Sharpy76 said:


> My knees crack, all the time and bloody loud too. Other people in the gym near me can hear cos they've commented lol.
> 
> Do you think these would help?
> 
> It only happens when i squat even without any weight or a bar, more annoying than anything. Worried that i might be doing some long term damage though....
> 
> @C.Hill you're not having much luck lately mate


I would see a physio mate. Sounds like something is catching on something else. I doubt sleeves would solve that tbh...


----------



## sxbarnes

Ha ha. Entertaining journal as usual chris. My left knee is fcuked got the tommy kwandos knee sleeves. There 34 quid but you never need any others. A bugger putting rubber on but nil pain mate. Also found some tesco ibuprofen gel for my knee sorts it out when I don't want to wear the Tommy's. About 1.20 I think. Keep up those front back squats. Love it

They are actually tommy kondos got them from discount-supplements


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Ha ha. Entertaining journal as usual chris. My left knee is fcuked got the tommy kwandos knee sleeves. There 34 quid but you never need any others. A bugger putting rubber on but nil pain mate. Also found some tesco ibuprofen gel for my knee sorts it out when I don't want to wear the Tommy's. About 1.20 I think. Keep up those front back squats. Love it
> 
> They are actually tommy kondos got them from discount-supplements


Lol thanks mate, gonna order the sleeves next week when I get paid!

Hand is getting a little better, will still be out of action for a few more days, will do upper body good to have a little rest, gonna hit legs again tomorrow.


----------



## sxbarnes

Glad youre going for them. They are brilliant!


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Lol thanks mate, gonna order the sleeves next week when I get paid!
> 
> Hand is getting a little better, will still be out of action for a few more days, will do upper body good to have a little rest, gonna hit legs again tomorrow.


Chris check your inbox mate


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Leg extensions superset ham curls

35kg/30kg x15

57kg/40kg x15

70kg/57kg x15 -rest paused to complete

Back squats

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5 - Left hip started playing up.

Seated calves

45kg x30

95kg x20

Leg press

170kg x15

210kg x15

250kg x10

Seated ham curls

50kg x15/12

Sorted.

Feel fcuked after that! In and out in under 40mins! Haven't been eating properly lately so energy levels aren't great. Good session though, felt naaaaace!


----------



## C.Hill

Appetite seems back to normal today! 3 meals down so far! Just managed all of them 

M1- 250ml egg whites, 50g whey, 100g oats, 2 big tbls pb.

M2- 210g rump steak, 150g baked potato, large banana.

M3- 200g chicken, 150g baked potato, broccoli, tbls evoo.

Next is-

M4- 250ml egg whites, 50g whey, 100g oats, tbls evoo, large banana.

Hand is still very painful, considering going back to doctors, literally clucking to deadlift!!! Wasting so much time!


----------



## Sharpy76

Ordered some egg whites and pb from Bulkpowders the other day!

So you use no water or milk in your shakes, just the egg white for liquid?

You're definitely getting some food down you so far today, good stuff!!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Ordered some egg whites and pb from Bulkpowders the other day!
> 
> So you use no water or milk in your shakes, just the egg white for liquid?
> 
> You're definitely getting some food down you so far today, good stuff!!


I don't like there PB at all!lol

I pour 250ml egg whites and top up to 400ml with water if I'm adding other ingredients like oats/pb/bananas etc otherwise it's just 250ml egg whites and a scoop of whey!

Yeah it's going well! Just need to be consistent with it now!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> I don't like there PB at all!lol
> 
> I pour 250ml egg whites and top up to 400ml with water if I'm adding other ingredients like oats/pb/bananas etc otherwise it's just 250ml egg whites and a scoop of whey!
> 
> Yeah it's going well! Just need to be consistent with it now!


I was getting some vits and stuff and thought i'd try their pb to make my order over £49 for the free DPD delivery lol, usually get it from H&B.

If it's rank, i'll just bin it lol.

This is the time to be consistent mate, a few weeks into your cycle! You've just had a bit of bad luck but thats behind you now, onwards and upwards


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!!!!(again!)

Front squats

50kg x10

70kg x10

90kg x10

110kg x6

Leg press

200kg x12

280kg x12

300kg x8

240kg x13

Quad extension

50kg x15

75kg x9

Sorted.

Still a bit sore from Sundays session but still fcuking had it! Was pretty painful holding the bar with my bad hand.

Went back to hospital as hand is in agony, they've fcuking strapped it up now  every cloud! Legs will get a good hammering!lol


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> I was getting some vits and stuff and thought i'd try their pb to make my order over £49 for the free DPD delivery lol, usually get it from H&B.
> 
> If it's rank, i'll just bin it lol.
> 
> This is the time to be consistent mate, a few weeks into your cycle! You've just had a bit of bad luck but thats behind you now, onwards and upwards


It's good for shakes! Just not for spreading lol it's like runny shìt lmao

Yep agreed! Finished all my meals again today and then some!

Really gonna bring my legs up this cycle, so pìssed off with my fcuking hand though!!!! The worst time for an injury!! 4 weeks in!

Beasty pwo shake- 250ml egg whites, 100g dextrose, 50g whey, 50g oats, 10g glutamine/BCAA's. Yeah boy!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> It's good for shakes! Just not for spreading lol it's like runny shìt lmao
> 
> Yep agreed! Finished all my meals again today and then some!
> 
> Really gonna bring my legs up this cycle, so pìssed off with my fcuking hand though!!!! The worst time for an injury!! 4 weeks in!
> 
> Beasty pwo shake- 250ml egg whites, 100g dextrose, 50g whey, 50g oats, 10g glutamine/BCAA's. Yeah boy!


Yeah timing is sh!t but rest it up and you'll be firing in no time. Just stick to the diet, keep doing your legs and anything else you think you can.

Got my bulk powders delivery coming between 18:45 -19:45 tonight courtesy of Gaz (apparently), gotta love DPD:lol:

So how much protein in 250ml egg whites then mate?

I might just use the pb for shakes then if its that runny lol!


----------



## Mingster

C.Hill said:


> It's good for shakes! Just not for spreading lol it's like runny shìt lmao
> 
> Yep agreed! Finished all my meals again today and then some!
> 
> Really gonna bring my legs up this cycle, so pìssed off with my fcuking hand though!!!! The worst time for an injury!! 4 weeks in!
> 
> Beasty pwo shake- 250ml egg whites, 100g dextrose, 50g whey, 50g oats, 10g glutamine/BCAA's. Yeah boy!


I like their peanut butter. Yes, it is runny, but I keep mine in the fridge and it's perfect


----------



## Sharpy76

Mingster said:


> I like their peanut butter. Yes, it is runny, but I keep mine in the fridge and it's perfect


Thanks for the tip!

Thats what i'll be doing with mine then


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah timing is sh!t but rest it up and you'll be firing in no time. Just stick to the diet, keep doing your legs and anything else you think you can.
> 
> Got my bulk powders delivery coming between 18:45 -19:45 tonight courtesy of Gaz (apparently), gotta love DPD:lol:
> 
> So how much protein in 250ml egg whites then mate?
> 
> I might just use the pb for shakes then if its that runny lol!


Yeah I will rinse them up!

Lmao good old Gaz! Top geezer!

Roughly 22g according to the bottle mate.



Mingster said:


> I like their peanut butter. Yes, it is runny, but I keep mine in the fridge and it's perfect


Ah I keep mine in cupboard, could be why?


----------



## animal adam

Really is the worst time for a hand injury but there is still other stuff you could do like pec deck, machine pullovers using a your elbows not hand( killer on the lats). Hyper extensions. Rear delts on the machine, abs.

Just try and work round it mate


----------



## C.Hill

animal adam said:


> Really is the worst time for a hand injury but there is still other stuff you could do like pec deck, machine pullovers using a your elbows not hand( killer on the lats). Hyper extensions. Rear delts on the machine, abs.
> 
> Just try and work round it mate


Yeah good idea mate! Ill devise a sneaky upper body workout for tonight!


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH! (Very limited)

Chest press

30kg x20

65kg x12

77.5kg x7

Rear delt machine

42.5kg x20

57.5kg x13

65kg x12

Tricep pushdowns

30kg x15

60kg x20

77.5kg x12

86kg x10

Pec deck

30kg x12

45kg x7

35kg x10

Sorted.

Felt gooood to train chest again! Managed to jam the metal bit of my hand support strap into the handle of the machine so it took all the pressure off my hands  same with pushdowns.

Hand is hurting now though lol will probably pay for that later lmao.

All meals down again!

.250ml egg whites, 50g whey, 100g oats, 2 huge tbls pb.

.210g rump steak, 150g baked potato, 1x banana.

.4x bcaa tabs(6g), redbull.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 80g dextrose, 40g oats, 80g grapes, 2x bcaa tabs.

.200g chicken, 150g baked potato, broccoli, tbls evoo.

.250ml egg whites, 50g whey, 100g oats, tbls evoo, big fcuk off banana lol

3 meals to go!!


----------



## C.Hill

Just had our 12 week scan 



Little fcuker was sleeping so had to wiggle it about to wake it up lol was so strange seeing it move about on the screen! Amazing!


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> Just had our 12 week scan
> 
> View attachment 123721
> 
> 
> Little fcuker was sleeping so had to wiggle it about to wake it up lol was so strange seeing it move about on the screen! Amazing!


Aww congrats man, life will never be the same lol


----------



## C.Hill

Final meal of the day!



250ml egg whites, 40g whey, tbls PB, 250g yeo valley yoghurt, 1x banana.

It's growing time!


----------



## C.Hill

Final meal of the day!

View attachment 123752


250ml egg whites, 40g whey, tbls PB, 250g yeo valley yoghurt, 1x banana.

It's growing time!


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> Aww congrats man, life will never be the same lol


Hahaha thanks mate! Lol 6 more months!


----------



## Heath

C.Hill said:


> Hahaha thanks mate! Lol 6 more months!


My lads 15 months and I'm still walking round like a tired zombie lmao.


----------



## Sharpy76

Glad everything is fine with the bubba mate!

You gonna find out what you're having or wait for the surprise? I'd say it's much more fun if you can wait!

Right, are you POSITIVE that the bv value of pasteurised egg whites is the same as cooking them?!?!

I sank 300ml, 50g Banoffee Pie isolate (TPW), 20g PB and 100ml water. Oh, and a banana for breakfast this morning. Tasted fvcking lovely to i must admit.

But i couldn't help thinking that it felt like cheating because no cooking was involved lol


----------



## C.Hill

MutantX said:


> My lads 15 months and I'm still walking round like a tired zombie lmao.


Haha hopefully it won't be too bad lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Glad everything is fine with the bubba mate!
> 
> You gonna find out what you're having or wait for the surprise? I'd say it's much more fun if you can wait!
> 
> Right, are you POSITIVE that the bv value of pasteurised egg whites is the same as cooking them?!?!
> 
> I sank 300ml, 50g Banoffee Pie isolate (TPW), 20g PB and 100ml water. Oh, and a banana for breakfast this morning. Tasted fvcking lovely to i must admit.
> 
> But i couldn't help thinking that it felt like cheating because no cooking was involved lol


I'm gonna find out I reckon mate, too impatient lmao really want a boy but got a feeling it's gonna be a girl lol

Yep 100% mate!!! I had exactly the same breakfast except with 100g oats and 40g dextrose too lol

It really is cheating lmao perfect food groups creating a perfect breakfast, and takes 2 minutes lol excellent!


----------



## JANIKvonD

u got the snip yet? lol. we said every time, we're gonna wait for the surprise.....mrs couldnt do it tho lol, & when i said dont tell me...she'd start buying pink paint etc for there room! wee cow


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Haha hopefully it won't be too bad lol
> 
> I'm gonna find out I reckon mate, too impatient lmao really want a boy but got a feeling it's gonna be a girl lol
> 
> Yep 100% mate!!! I had exactly the same breakfast except with 100g oats and 40g dextrose too lol
> 
> It really is cheating lmao perfect food groups creating a perfect breakfast, and takes 2 minutes lol excellent!


Where do you get your egg whites mate? I know you'll have said hit this ****ing tapatalk is a nightmare lol

Love those shakes will be using them offseason all the time!


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Where do you get your egg whites mate? I know you'll have said hit this ****ing tapatalk is a nightmare lol
> 
> Love those shakes will be using them offseason all the time!


Bulkpowders mate, already done 600g today lol. Very convenient.

They use DPD too so delivery is spot on!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> Bulkpowders mate, already done 600g today lol. Very convenient.
> 
> They use DPD too so delivery is spot on!!


Top man I love using homemade weight gain shakes for meal replacement's and the one's Chris does are immense, top quality nutrients and kcals!

GROW GROW GROW


----------



## Sharpy76

Bad Alan said:


> Top man I love using homemade weight gain shakes for meal replacement's and the one's Chris does are immense, top quality nutrients and kcals!
> 
> GROW GROW GROW


Yeah, i aspire to make shakes half as good as those of the great @C.Hill :lol:

Seriously, though are fvcking great! Super quick, full of goodness and taste bloody lovely!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!! For the 3rd time this week!!

Thought I'd test grip out first-

Wide grip pull-ups

x12

Was happy with that! Every rep from a dead hang and big squeeze!

Didn't do my hand any good :/ lol

Squat racks and leg press was full!!

Gay machine Leg press

100kg x20 (10 wide/10 narrow ouch!)

135kg x20

185kg x20

200kg x20

Leg extensions

50kg x20

75kg x13+7

90kg x9+6+5

Seated calves

100kg 2x20

Sorted.

Legs were rock solid after that and was painful to walk, in and out in 20 mins.

Will reply to everyone after dinner!


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> u got the snip yet? lol. we said every time, we're gonna wait for the surprise.....mrs couldnt do it tho lol, & when i said dont tell me...she'd start buying pink paint etc for there room! wee cow


Not yet mate!

Haha I couldn't possibly wait! So impatient I want it out now lmao can't wait another 6 bloody months!

Haha bit of a giveaway that, was it a boy? 



Bad Alan said:


> Top man I love using homemade weight gain shakes for meal replacement's and the one's Chris does are immense, top quality nutrients and kcals!
> 
> GROW GROW GROW


GROW GROW GROW INDEED!! Gotta get it in! Nice and easy and very nutritious 



Sharpy76 said:


> Yeah, i aspire to make shakes half as good as those of the great @C.Hill :lol:
> 
> Seriously, though are fvcking great! Super quick, full of goodness and taste bloody lovely!


The great C.Hill! I like it!lmao

Good idea though aint they!


----------



## C.Hill

Meal 3- 250g rump steak burgers, 2 fried eggs, 2 tomatoes and 2 bananas.


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> Meal 3- 250g rump steak burgers, 2 fried eggs, 2 tomatoes and 2 bananas.
> View attachment 124123


Fat pig. mg:


----------



## C.Hill

PUSH!

Light day as hand/wrist is still recovering.

Incline db

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x10

44kg x6

Clean and press

50kg 4x10

Body weight dips

12/12/12

Incline flys

14kg 3x12

Side raises superset rear delts

10kg/35kg 2x15

Felt really sick and tired and light headed by this point? :/ so called it a day.

Forgot to jab this week so will get it in now!


----------



## sxbarnes

Love your egg whites+oats mix. Chucked it down me neck. Nice!

Just worked out that 250ml egg whites is 8 eggs! Not bad for a snack haha.

Got three out of date bags of myprotein oats lying around the house. They are now gonna get some use. Cheers mate


----------



## C.Hill

Meals 2 and 3 for tomorrow -



200g rump steak, 200g sweet potato fries, ketchup.

200g chicken, 200g sweet potato fries, reggae reggae sauce.

Can't wait


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Meals 2 and 3 for tomorrow -
> 
> View attachment 124243
> 
> 
> 200g rump steak, 200g sweet potato fries, ketchup.
> 
> 200g chicken, 200g sweet potato fries, reggae reggae sauce.
> 
> Can't wait


How do you do the sweet potatoe fries mate, EXACTLY??


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> How do you do the sweet potatoe fries mate, EXACTLY??


Well I'm still tryna perfect them as they're still a little soggy but go down easy lmao

I slice them up and mix them up with salt and a little olive oil. Place them on baking tray 200 for 15 mins, flip, then another 15 mins.

Ill get them perfect one day lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Well I'm still tryna perfect them as they're still a little soggy but go down easy lmao
> 
> I slice them up and mix them up with salt and a little olive oil. Place them on baking tray 200 for 15 mins, flip, then another 15 mins.
> 
> Ill get them perfect one day lol


Try adding EVOO drizzled over the top after they are cooked, season them with salt and mixed herbs over the top before! May stop them being soggy, however I would think they are nice soggy?

Arrrggggghhhh nice food, can't wait love meals like the ones you've got prepped ya lucky buggar


----------



## C.Hill

Jus realised I have consumed 32 egg whites today. That is all.



Bad Alan said:


> Try adding EVOO drizzled over the top after they are cooked, season them with salt and mixed herbs over the top before! May stop them being soggy, however I would think they are nice soggy?
> 
> Arrrggggghhhh nice food, can't wait love meals like the ones you've got prepped ya lucky buggar


Ill give it a go mate cheers!

Surely you can eat sweet potato and chicken/steak?lmao? It's boring as fcuk aswell lol


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Jus realised I have consumed 32 egg whites today. That is all.


 :whistling:



I think i may or may not have a problem:lol:

Made the most of the 10% off, *SAV1* ends today i think!


----------



## Galaxy

Sharpy76 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124277
> 
> 
> I think i may or may not have a problem:lol:
> 
> Made the most of the 10% off, *SAV1* ends today i think!


Yes, yes you do 

The amount you two get through, they muct get expensive as fook!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Galaxy said:


> Yes, yes you do
> 
> The amount you two get through, they muct get expensive as fook!!!


Lol!

I have about 500g per day and that equates to about 20(ish) egg whites. Doesn't work out too expensive really!

I'm a lazy fvcker so they're ideal and yummy


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Jus realised I have consumed 32 egg whites today. That is all.
> 
> Ill give it a go mate cheers!
> 
> Surely you can eat sweet potato and chicken/steak?lmao? It's boring as fcuk aswell lol


Not at the moment pal mostly fruit for carbs in am and 15g of rice is only carbs 

In gaining mode definitely though!


----------



## Galaxy

Bad Alan said:


> Not at the moment pal mostly fruit for carbs in am and 15g of rice is only carbs
> 
> In gaining mode definitely though!


15g, would hardly taste it lol

Is the fruit mainly around workout due to sugar etc


----------



## Bad Alan

Galaxy said:


> 15g, would hardly taste it lol
> 
> Is the fruit mainly around workout due to sugar etc


With breakfast mate and I have some glucose based drink post workout on training days still!

15g of rice is **** all yea haha but it is still like 50kcal extra a day which can be removed every little helps at this stage too


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124277
> 
> 
> I think i may or may not have a problem:lol:
> 
> Made the most of the 10% off, *SAV1* ends today i think!


Haha yeah boy that's what it's all about! Get em in!



Galaxy said:


> Yes, yes you do
> 
> The amount you two get through, they muct get expensive as fook!!!


Only £40 a month! Would spend more than double that on a night out! Although I have been drinking quite alot of them lately, easily putting 32 a day away lol



Bad Alan said:


> Not at the moment pal mostly fruit for carbs in am and 15g of rice is only carbs
> 
> In gaining mode definitely though!


Wow 15g rice?? Wouldn't even bother boiling that!lmao

Yep it's definatly working mate!

Gone through any posing routines yet?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Haha yeah boy that's what it's all about! Get em in!
> 
> Only £40 a month! Would spend more than double that on a night out! Although I have been drinking quite alot of them lately, easily putting 32 a day away lol
> 
> Wow 15g rice?? Wouldn't even bother boiling that!lmao
> 
> Yep it's definatly working mate!
> 
> Gone through any posing routines yet?


Haha mate its a teaspoon or so buggar all there 

I've got an idea of routine yea just need to put music to it, hard part done just finding a track I like now! And practicing keeping legs tensed for long periods of time as that is killer


----------



## C.Hill

Been up most of the night feeling very sick and breathless :/ got a crazy headache and I keep going really hot, this is not normal, it's hard to breathe!


----------



## C.Hill

I'm quite scared actually it's really and to catch my breath!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> I'm quite scared actually it's really and to catch my breath!


Get some chest eaze mate or some clen if you have some .


----------



## Galaxy

Get to Docs or A&E!!


----------



## Kimball

You ok mate? Anybody got a number and can check he's ok?


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope you're ok mate?

Slightly concerned fella....


----------



## JANIKvonD

prob an anxiety attack with all the p!sh you've got on mate. hope you're alrite buddy


----------



## C.Hill

Thanks for the concern lads I'm okish at the moment, couldn't go to work, whole body is really jittery, was up every hour with hot sweats and severe breathlessness, was really scary, just feel wiped out today, completely dead and energy less. Got fcuking bad pip in both my ass cheeks too so everything's fcuking hurting lol this isn't fun.

Gonna go docs soon.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Thanks for the concern lads I'm okish at the moment, couldn't go to work, whole body is really jittery, was up every hour with hot sweats and severe breathlessness, was really scary, just feel wiped out today, completely dead and energy less. Got fcuking bad pip in both my ass cheeks too so everything's fcuking hurting lol this isn't fun.
> 
> Gonna go docs soon.


Fvck mate you do have it rough on cycle!1 Could it be a reaction to a carrier oil or something or just sh1t luck??

Hope its nothing serious anyway.


----------



## mal

C.Hill said:


> Thanks for the concern lads I'm okish at the moment, couldn't go to work, whole body is really jittery, was up every hour with hot sweats and severe breathlessness, was really scary, just feel wiped out today, completely dead and energy less. *Got fcuking bad pip in both my ass cheeks *too so everything's fcuking hurting lol this isn't fun.
> 
> Gonna go docs soon.


probs something to do with that maybe,bit of fever from the jabs.


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> probs something to do with that maybe,bit of fever from the jabs.


x2...i get a horrible fever sometimes from bad PIPs, totally fuks ya


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Fvck mate you do have it rough on cycle!1 Could it be a reaction to a carrier oil or something or just sh1t luck??
> 
> Hope its nothing serious anyway.


Yeah it never goes smoothly for me lmao not sure mate, the only thing I can think of is added an extra 1ml tren, and that was from a vial from last cycle where I was getting ill :/ not sure if it's that?



mal said:


> probs something to do with that maybe,bit of fever from the jabs.





JANIKvonD said:


> x2...i get a horrible fever sometimes from bad PIPs, totally fuks ya


You seriously reckon it could be the jabs? The pip is pretty severe lol heads pounding too, breathings alot better now, hope I have a smooth night.

Only Managed a banana, bowl of honey nut Cheerios, large Big Mac meal and 100g protein whey shake lol not good. Appetite is dead.


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Get some chest eaze mate or some clen if you have some .


Will clen help do you reckon?


----------



## hackskii

Its probably the tren.


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it never goes smoothly for me lmao not sure mate, the only thing I can think of is added an extra 1ml tren, and that was from a vial from last cycle where I was getting ill :/ not sure if it's that?
> 
> You seriously reckon it could be the jabs? The pip is pretty severe lol heads pounding too, breathings alot better now, hope I have a smooth night.
> 
> Only Managed a banana, bowl of honey nut Cheerios, large Big Mac meal and 100g protein whey shake lol not good. Appetite is dead.


deffo mate, i was totally fuked...dizzy/lethargic/generally unwell with some bad PIPs.....i didnt click on until everytime i felt like that, i had a major PIP. usually i get a big lump when it happens


----------



## C.Hill

hackskii said:


> Its probably the tren.


I'm also putting it down to this at the moment, gonna give that vial a miss next week and stick to 300mg.

Although this really has knocked me for six, zero energy and just feel sick and really jittery and almost nervous in a way? Strange feeling.



JANIKvonD said:


> deffo mate, i was totally fuked...dizzy/lethargic/generally unwell with some bad PIPs.....i didnt click on until everytime i felt like that, i had a major PIP. usually i get a big lump when it happens


Yep i got the big lumps lol got the mrs to massage it yesterday, managed to build the pain tolerance up to quite a bit of pressure! Not sure if it's good for it or not but felt better after, although was almost crying throughout haha


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Will clen help do you reckon?


It's a med for breathing disorders so it may help, but it's probably post jab effects of Tren I reckon mate.


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> I'm also putting it down to this at the moment, gonna give that vial a miss next week and stick to 300mg.
> 
> Although this really has knocked me for six, zero energy and just feel sick and really jittery and almost nervous in a way? Strange feeling.
> 
> Yep i got the big lumps lol got the mrs to massage it yesterday, managed to build the pain tolerance up to quite a bit of pressure! Not sure if it's good for it or not but felt better after, although was almost crying throughout haha


nightmare met fingers crossed not had a jab like that yet.. im sure its just test flu or the tren... few days smashing the vit c and water


----------



## kingdale

You don't have much luck on cycle do you mate, its like everything is always against you getting to the gym and all your food down you.


----------



## hackskii

R0BLET said:


> It's a med for breathing disorders so it may help, but it's probably post jab effects of Tren I reckon mate.


But that stuff will also make him more jittery, the breathing is probably down to the tren, the feeling hot is probably low grade infection, again, probably down to the tren or that last bottle he used.


----------



## TELBOR

hackskii said:


> But that stuff will also make him more jittery, the breathing is probably down to the tren, the feeling hot is probably low grade infection, again, probably down to the tren or that last bottle he used.


Yeah sorry mate, realised the post where he said he was jittery etc.


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> nightmare met fingers crossed not had a jab like that yet.. im sure its just test flu or the tren... few days smashing the vit c and water


Gotta be the tren mate, or just a bug?lol My head feels like it's being squashed and can't catch my breath sometimes :/

Been banging water and vit c down all day! Fingers crossed!



kingdale said:


> You don't have much luck on cycle do you mate, its like everything is always against you getting to the gym and all your food down you.


I know mate it's a right cnut. Lol.

Hoping I'm well enough for a little gym session at least tomorrow, feel skinny already!



hackskii said:


> But that stuff will also make him more jittery, the breathing is probably down to the tren, the feeling hot is probably low grade infection, again, probably down to the tren or that last bottle he used.


Yes ill leave that vial to one side, if I feel like this still in a few days ill jack it in.


----------



## Mingster

I'm with the 'it's the tren' camp on this one mate. Personally I'm never going to tough the poxy stuff again. I don't get sweats and insomnia, but I can't breathe, feel like sh1te, and want to kill people way more than usual when on it. The stuff is poison imo...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mingster said:


> I'm with the 'it's the tren' camp on this one mate. Personally I'm never going to tough the poxy stuff again. I don't get sweats and insomnia, but I can't breathe, feel like sh1te, and want to kill people way more than usual when on it. The stuff is poison imo...


I'm more confident, happier and more out going on tren.. Always can't wait to finish the cycle by the end just because I Want one good nights sleep lol!


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm more confident, happier and more out going on tren.. Always can't wait to finish the cycle by the end just because I Want one good nights sleep lol!


Oh, I don't doubt it mate. Like anything, it's an individual thing. Deca makes me horny lol. Tren just makes me evil...


----------



## Sharpy76

I calling Tren too i'm afraid mate.

I've done once and vow to never do that sh!te again tbh.

I felt like a completely different person (not for the better either!), anxious, paranoid, insomniac, but other than that, it was great:lol:

Drop the tren and see how you feel, bare in mind that it'll take a good few weeks to be completely gone but hopefully you'll see some a quick improvement


----------



## C.Hill

Been awake a whole fcuking hour now!! Lmao I could go training I feel that awake! Just ate a banana and a BP 'mass shake' lol


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> I'm with the 'it's the tren' camp on this one mate. Personally I'm never going to tough the poxy stuff again. I don't get sweats and insomnia, but I can't breathe, feel like sh1te, and want to kill people way more than usual when on it. The stuff is poison imo...


Yeah symptoms have eased up it seems this morning, ill give it a week or two and see what happens!

Naughty stuff.



marknorthumbria said:


> I'm more confident, happier and more out going on tren.. Always can't wait to finish the cycle by the end just because I Want one good nights sleep lol!


Amen mate been awake hours now lmao I need sleep!!!



Sharpy76 said:


> I calling Tren too i'm afraid mate.
> 
> I've done once and vow to never do that sh!te again tbh.
> 
> I felt like a completely different person (not for the better either!), anxious, paranoid, insomniac, but other than that, it was great:lol:
> 
> Drop the tren and see how you feel, bare in mind that it'll take a good few weeks to be completely gone but hopefully you'll see some a quick improvement


Anxious and paranoid is the one at the moment it's not nice lol ill ride it out a bit and see what happens, just need to keep getting my meals down me!!


----------



## mal

have a good go on mast,if find it better than tren. all the same results bar all the sh1tty sides,hardness

fullness,dry,veins and a good bit of strength too.Try 5-6 mil a week with tprop or just 3-400mg of some

other test.You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## C.Hill

mal said:


> have a good go on mast,if find it better than tren. all the same results bar all the sh1tty sides,hardness
> 
> fullness,dry,veins and a good bit of strength too.Try 5-6 mil a week with tprop or just 3-400mg of some
> 
> other test.You wont be dissapointed.


Tbh honest mate I think I will if this carries on. And some winny maybe.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Tbh honest mate I think I will if this carries on. And some winny maybe.


Definitely some winny 

Nice avi mate, still keeping in good nick!


----------



## C.Hill

Well I feel like absolute shìt. Head is pounding, stomach is queazy and I'm bored as fcuk sitting on the sofa!

Gonna try and have a light back session lol stupid but it might do me some good, lets see what happens!!!



Galaxy said:


> Definitely some winny
> 
> Nice avi mate, still keeping in good nick!


Yeah I love winny!

Thanks mate, old pic but felt like a change lol


----------



## TELBOR

I think I know what the problem is Christopher......


----------



## C.Hill

Training was not a good idea  doubled up on toilet shaking like a leaf 



R0BLET said:


> I think I know what the problem is Christopher......


What's that mate?


----------



## kingdale

Your journal is quite quickly putting me off my tren cycle


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Training was not a good idea  doubled up on toilet shaking like a leaf
> 
> What's that mate?


You daft sod!!

I was messing mate, was going to diagnose you as gay 

Time for docs maybe??


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Wide grip pull-ups

12

9

7

Facepulls

30kg x20

45kg x16

55kg x12

Bb shrugs

100kg x15

140kg x15

160kg x12

180kg x9

Felt really strange with double overhand grip, gonna have to get used to these again.

Underhand bb rows

60kg x15

80kg x15

110kg x10

110kg x9

Low hammer grip machine rows

55kg x15

65kg x15

75kg x12

90kg x10

Db shrugs

30kg x20

40kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x12

40kg x15

Fcuk training biceps felt awful lol

Diet today-

.banana, bp complete mass shake(about 3am lol

.300ml egg whites, 100g oats, 40g whey, 2x tbls pb.

.200g chicken, 75g white rice, broccoli.

TRAIN

.300ml egg whites, BP complete mass.

.210g rump steak burgers, 2x whole meal buns, salad, ketchup 

So far...



kingdale said:


> Your journal is quite quickly putting me off my tren cycle


Haha you should be ok mate, getting the food down me so it's alright at the moment, just a headache and can't sit down properly lmao



R0BLET said:


> You daft sod!!
> 
> I was messing mate, was going to diagnose you as gay
> 
> Time for docs maybe??


Lmao

I think so, ill see what I'm like tomorrow lol


----------



## TELBOR

Hope you pick up soon mate


----------



## C.Hill

Woke up vomiting and my nose pìssing with blood. Then preceded to sit on edge of bed doubled up physically violently shaking, was like a panic attack was scary as fcuk, mrs was terrified, was gonna go hospital at one point!

I'm not the sort of bloke to worry about things at all but that felt like everything that was good was gonna go bad, was really strange, almost in tears :/ not like me at all. Whole thing lasted 45mins!


----------



## kingdale

Would personally knock the gear on the head mate, sounds like you could be doing yourself some damage. Your body doesn't like something you are on. Or if you didnt want to come off stick to just test and add stuff one thing at a time and just use stuff that isn't doing this to you.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> Would personally knock the gear on the head mate, sounds like you could be doing yourself some damage. Your body doesn't like something you are on. Or if you didnt want to come off stick to just test and add stuff one thing at a time and just use stuff that isn't doing this to you.


100% mate. Dropping tren and mast, just gonna run test and eq, I'm seriously scared mate this aint right, my whole body feels wounded.


----------



## kingdale

C.Hill said:


> 100% mate. Dropping tren and mast, just gonna run test and eq, I'm seriously scared mate this aint right, my whole body feels wounded.


The right thing to do, I know nobody likes dropping compounds but sounds like you have to. Would be tempted to go the docs anyway could put your mind at rest.


----------



## C.Hill

kingdale said:


> The right thing to do, I know nobody likes dropping compounds but sounds like you have to. Would be tempted to to the docs anyway could put your mind at rest.


Going first thing mate!!


----------



## onthebuild

Think about dropping the eq too mate, the nose bleed is surely down to higher blood pressure?


----------



## Mark2021

Yeah defo drop the tren for now anyway mate, hope things get better soon! Not nice to hear someone going through that sh!t


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Going first thing mate!!


Hope mate its noting serious and just a case of knocking the tren on the head as fvck me that sounds scary!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Think about dropping the eq too mate, the nose bleed is surely down to higher blood pressure?


^this

RBC count will be elevated from EQ.

Keep us posted @C.Hill !


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope you've gone hospital first thing @C.Hill?

Sounds like scary sh!t tbh mate. Nothing is worth going through that.

Let us know how you've got on asap please fella


----------



## johnnya

Been following your thread mate really appreciate your honesty....hope your feeling better soon


----------



## C.Hill

onthebuild said:


> Think about dropping the eq too mate, the nose bleed is surely down to higher blood pressure?


I thought that aswell, will get my BP taken at docs later.



Mark2021 said:


> Yeah defo drop the tren for now anyway mate, hope things get better soon! Not nice to hear someone going through that sh!t


Think I'm gonna have to  bloody scary,



Sharpy76 said:


> Hope you've gone hospital first thing @C.Hill?
> 
> Sounds like scary sh!t tbh mate. Nothing is worth going through that.
> 
> Let us know how you've got on asap please fella


Got doctors at 11.20 mate, still shaking now :/ feel like shìt.



johnnya said:


> Been following your thread mate really appreciate your honesty....hope your feeling better soon


So do I mate.

Thanks everyone for your concern appreciate it will keep you updated!


----------



## C.Hill

Got back from docs.....apparently I'm perfectly healthy???

Blood pressure better than average, temperature was fine, bg levels fine, done a pìss test which tested 10 different things like glucose levels etc all came back perfect.

She sent me off saying heartburn caused the vomiting yet I haven't actually had heartburn for a week now(unlike me), she didn't pay any attention to me describing the shaking or anything?

Asked for blood tests and she said if you still feel like this in a week then come back? Wtf?

Oh well hopefully I sleep better tonight!

Traps and rear delts are aching  good thing I suppose!lol


----------



## billly9

Been following this, but I don't post much! The tests all giving good readings are a positive thing so hopefully you'll be on the mend in no time! Looking sick in the avi too! All the best!


----------



## JANIKvonD

u still on tane mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk sake you're in bits ya cvnt.....i thought u were still on the natty route. tren needs punted rite away


----------



## kingdale

Doctors are crap aren't they one of my brothers got told he had being bitten by an insect by his doctor turned out he was really ill luckily step dad took him to a and e.


----------



## hackskii

Heart burn probably is from the tren.


----------



## TELBOR

Fingers crossed its going away what ever it was 

Still, would be nice to know what it actually was lol!?


----------



## C.Hill

billly9 said:


> Been following this, but I don't post much! The tests all giving good readings are a positive thing so hopefully you'll be on the mend in no time! Looking sick in the avi too! All the best!


Yeah I suppose mate, fingers crossed!

Thanks!



JANIKvonD said:


> u still on tane mate?


Nah mate haven't used it for over a year now thank god lol



JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake you're in bits ya cvnt.....i thought u were still on the natty route. tren needs punted rite away


Nah sod the natty route, I love sleepless nights and feeling like shìt and not being able to eat or train.....hang on...lmao



kingdale said:


> Doctors are crap aren't they one of my brothers got told he had being bitten by an insect by his doctor turned out he was really ill luckily step dad took him to a and e.


Hmmm dunno mate I think I need blood tests, could be something like that? Had liver enzymes, cholesterol etc all checked about 5 months ago and it was all good, really not sure, ill see what I'm like tonight! I really wanna train!



hackskii said:


> Heart burn probably is from the tren.


Oh 100% mate, tren ace gave me awful acid reflux was agony, tren give me heartburn but omeprazole and gaviscon keep it under control.



R0BLET said:


> Fingers crossed its going away what ever it was
> 
> Still, would be nice to know what it actually was lol!?


Lmao same here mate I'm puzzled! So are the docs!

I'm blaming the tren for now and will ride it out lol


----------



## TELBOR

Bloody Tren has plenty to answer for


----------



## Ash1981

R0BLET said:


> Bloody Tren has plenty to answer for


Yea like massiveness and greatness

Lol(so I hear)


----------



## Sharpy76

Lesson of the day......

Tren is the devil liquid.

DON'T FVCKING DO IT!


----------



## Galaxy

hackskii said:


> Heart burn probably is from the tren.


I.ll second this, munching though boxes of gaviscon these days..least they taste half decent


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Bloody Tren has plenty to answer for





ash1981 said:


> Yea like massiveness and greatness
> 
> Lol(so I hear)


You beat me to it lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Lesson of the day......
> 
> Tren is the devil liquid.
> 
> DON'T FVCKING DO IT!


Agreed. Tbh things aren't very smooth in my head as got shìt going on so tren will make this worse lol



Galaxy said:


> I.ll second this, munching though boxes of gaviscon these days..least they taste half decent


I've recently moved over to rennies! Taste just like polos lmao although I love strawberry gaviscon lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> You beat me to it lol
> 
> Agreed. Tbh things aren't very smooth in my head as got shìt going on so tren will make this worse lol
> 
> I've recently moved over to rennies! Taste just like polos lmao although I love strawberry gaviscon lol


Tren is just misunderstood,

So it causes insomnia, anxiety, fvcks with your head. but so do women.... 

Always have a few flavours on hand, bit of variety 

Der say you never mentioned AAS to the doc?


----------



## C.Hill

So slept better last night, was up for a few hours but didn't feel as rough. If I'm being honest I've been getting quite paranoid over stupid things lately also, this brings on the sick feeling in the stomach and it goes from there..been alot better today though. Eaten shìt though lol it started well...

Diet today-

.300ml egg whites, 100g oats, 40g whey, 2x tbls pb --Took about 25mins to drink lol was feeling awful 1st thing.

.big bowl Cheerios, banana.

.large pizza, tub of cocktail sausages, tub of sausages rolls, litre coke

.large Big Mac meal, 6 chicken nuggets, mcflurry, apple pie

.2x sticky toffee puddings, half tub Ben n jerrys

.300ml egg whites, 50g oats, 25g whey, tbls pb



Galaxy said:


> Tren is just misunderstood,
> 
> So it causes insomnia, anxiety, fvcks with your head. but so do women....
> 
> Always have a few flavours on hand, bit of variety
> 
> Der say you never mentioned AAS to the doc?


Lmao your not wrong there mate!!

Nah never mentioning it lol


----------



## Sharpy76

How you feeling today @C.Hill?

Nice comfort food yesterday you [email protected] :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> How you feeling today @C.Hill?
> 
> Nice comfort food yesterday you [email protected] :lol:


Like shìt mate. Trapped in my car in tesco carpark, shaking like crazy and feel so weak and tired  been sitting here in a state for 15 mins now and it's starting to calm down. Not good.


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Like shìt mate. Trapped in my car in tesco carpark, shaking like crazy and feel so weak and tired  been sitting here in a state for 15 mins now and it's starting to calm down. Not good.


Fvck mate, that doesn't sound good at all!!

I presume you have stopped tren and eq? Prob still in your system anyway.

Any idea of what you are going to do? Or are you going to wait to see if it fixes itself as the ester clear?


----------



## johnnya

C.Hill said:


> Like shìt mate. Trapped in my car in tesco carpark, shaking like crazy and feel so weak and tired  been sitting here in a state for 15 mins now and it's starting to calm down. Not good.


i get like that going into asda with the wife , i know im coming out one notes lighter at least...lol

have you stopped the tren bud if you have hopefully you'll start to settle over the next few days


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Fvck mate, that doesn't sound good at all!!
> 
> I presume you have stopped tren and eq? Prob still in your system anyway.
> 
> Any idea of what you are going to do? Or are you going to wait to see if it fixes itself as the ester clear?


Nah it's eased up now, gonna drop the tren and just run test and eq mate.

Just need to keep eating, I think that's mainly the reason why I start getting shaky, need to force it down!



johnnya said:


> i get like that going into asda with the wife , i know im coming out one notes lighter at least...lol
> 
> have you stopped the tren bud if you have hopefully you'll start to settle over the next few days


Lmao!

Yeah I've dropped it now, last jab was Sunday lol so gonna take a while to clear.


----------



## sxbarnes

A cycle is supposed to be enjoyable mate. Seeing you going through all this sh!t makes me wonder whether you need to back off a bit.

You doing 8 week natty after a 4 week cycle+pct?


----------



## Sharpy76

How we doing @C.Hill?

Feeling better? Not many updates lately which isn't like you tbh mate.....


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> A cycle is supposed to be enjoyable mate. Seeing you going through all this sh!t makes me wonder whether you need to back off a bit.
> 
> You doing 8 week natty after a 4 week cycle+pct?


Totally agree mate. It been 2 weeks since last tren jab and feeling alot better now, sleeping is more smooth and consistent and appetite is on the up! Body's changing still and looking pretty well if I may say so myself lol

Just gonna ride it out as normal and come out on top mate.



Sharpy76 said:


> How we doing @C.Hill?
> 
> Feeling better? Not many updates lately which isn't like you tbh mate.....


As above mate things are getting alot better, think the test e is kicking in nicely now, will stick with that and EQ for remainder of cycle.


----------



## sxbarnes

Thats good mate. Was getting a tad worried but saw you posting on other threads. Glad you're ok. Leave Uncle Tren down the pub


----------



## Ash1981

Get back on the tren ffs


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Thats good mate. Was getting a tad worried but saw you posting on other threads. Glad you're ok. Leave Uncle Tren down the pub





ash1981 said:


> Get back on the tren ffs


Well lads I just fcuked up royally.

Was loading up my syringes, distracted by the telly, and somehow picked up my old tren vial and pulled a ml from it! 200mg!! Fcuk! Didn't want to waste the EQ I'd already loaded so added 3ml cidos and shoved it in my bum.

Could taste it straight away and chest is really tight already?? Wtf? Breathing is hard :/ haha such a fcuking muppet sometimes lol oh well lets see what happens!


----------



## Ash1981

That's just a mental stress reaction IMO

Like panicking

You know you done wrong, try and chill it dude


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> That's just a mental stress reaction IMO
> 
> Like panicking
> 
> You know you done wrong, try and chill it dude


I'm ok now, breathing still a little hard, was strange mate, went light headed and really sweaty :/


----------



## Ash1981

Def In your head I think, although I bet you don't

I suffer big time

First test cycle I thought I was having a heart attack every night lol

Convincing myself

And I cycled for 10 weeks, that's alot of heart attacks

Ha


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> Def In your head I think, although I bet you don't
> 
> I suffer big time
> 
> First test cycle I thought I was having a heart attack every night lol
> 
> Convincing myself
> 
> And I cycled for 10 weeks, that's alot of heart attacks
> 
> Ha


Yeah you maybe right mate, ate some food and feeling better.

That is alot of heart attacks! Lmao!


----------



## Mingster

Chuck the tren away mate.


----------



## Sharpy76

I would've thrown the pump, EQ and all tbh mate.

Why the fvck would you even want it in you after the couple of weeks you've had??

Don't want to sound like your dad or anything but that was a silly decision imo.

Hopefully it'll have no side effects whatsoever


----------



## C.Hill

Mingster said:


> Chuck the tren away mate.


Done.



Sharpy76 said:


> I would've thrown the pump, EQ and all tbh mate.
> 
> Why the fvck would you even want it in you after the couple of weeks you've had??
> 
> Don't want to sound like your dad or anything but that was a silly decision imo.
> 
> Hopefully it'll have no side effects whatsoever


Totally agree but fcuk it mate I'm a donut, lets see what happens lol

I secretly love tren lmao :devil:


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Well lads I just fcuked up royally.
> 
> Was loading up my syringes, distracted by the telly, and somehow picked up my old tren vial and pulled a ml from it! 200mg!! Fcuk! Didn't want to waste the EQ I'd already loaded so added 3ml cidos and shoved it in my bum.
> 
> Could taste it straight away and chest is really tight already?? Wtf? Breathing is hard :/ haha such a fcuking muppet sometimes lol oh well lets see what happens!


T1t lol



Sharpy76 said:


> I would've thrown the pump, EQ and all tbh mate.
> 
> Why the fvck would you even want it in you after the couple of weeks you've had??
> 
> Don't want to sound like your dad or anything but that was a silly decision imo.
> 
> Hopefully it'll have no side effects whatsoever


^^ agree 100%

Bin it and get rid of temptation or fvck ups!

health is most important, just read your last few pages...not worth it.

hope it works out fine thou


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!!! (First time in 2 weeks!!)

10min warmup x trainer

Back squats

60kg x12

100kg x5

140kg x5

160kg x5

Leg extension

50kg x15

75kg x12

95kg x10+2 forced

Leg press

100kg x12

200kg x12

250kg x12

Felt very sick, legs were pumped like crazy. Will hit calves tomorrow.


----------



## Ash1981

I done the back squat followed by front squat like I saw you post up in here

Needless to say my legs were fcked after


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> I done the back squat followed by front squat like I saw you post up in here
> 
> Needless to say my legs were fcked after


Brutal aint it? Don't need much weight either!


----------



## Ash1981

C.Hill said:


> Brutal aint it? Don't need much weight either!


No lol

I hadnt trained legs for about 10 days. only needed 60kg on front squats to fck me up, never done that [email protected] before


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> No lol
> 
> I hadnt trained legs for about 10 days. only needed 60kg on front squats to fck me up, never done that [email protected] before


Haha 60kg is good though mate! How many sets?

Was gonna do them myself today, but wasn't feeling very 'cardiovascularly fit enough' for it lol


----------



## Ash1981

C.Hill said:


> Haha 60kg is good though mate! How many sets?
> 
> Was gonna do them myself today, but wasn't feeling very 'cardiovascularly fit enough' for it lol


No I can imagine you wasn't

It was 3 sets of 8, that's was after 2 work sets of 105kg regular squats

Either way quads were frying even before beddy byes


----------



## C.Hill

Diet today has been a convenient diet shall we say lol

.10 egg whites, 100g oats, 40g dextrose, 50g whey, 2x tbls pb, banana.

TRAIN

.10 egg whites, 80g dextrose, 40g oats, 50g whey.

.4 slices burgens, 4 fried eggs.

.100g blueberries/strawberries/grapes, 12 egg whites, 25g whey, tbls walnut oil

.large Big Mac meal, 6 chicken nuggets 

So far.....

So...32 egg whites and 4 whole so far...Gonna be stinking tonight! Dunno how jay cutler put 120 a day away lmao


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db

22kg x10

32kg x10

46kg x7

40kg x8

Cable flys

12.5kg x12

15kg x12

17.5kg x8 dropset 10kg x9

Dips

Bw x12,12,10

Incline flys

16kg x10

18kg x10,10

Leg raises (30 sec rest)

12,12,12,10

Sorted. In and out in under half hour. Muscles damaged.

Diet today-

.120g oats, 40g dextrose, 10 egg whites, 50g whey, 2x tbls walnut oil.

.300g strawberry/blueberries/grapes, 2 tins tuna, cucumber.

.2 seeded wholemeal rolls, 100g cheese, cucumber, banana, 5 egg whites.

.100g oats, 40f dextrose, 10 egg whites, 50g whey, tbls EVOO, aminos.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 80g dextrose, 40g oats, aminos.

.250g chicken, 300g potato, veg.

So far.....


----------



## Ash1981

Quick old session there boy

But like you said if the muscles damaged get the fck out of there


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> Quick old session there boy
> 
> But like you said if the muscles damaged get the fck out of there


Yes mate no fcuking about. Was fcuked after, reached failure on a few sets and tri's and chest felt fried. Put 40kg on machine press at end and stopped at about 6 reps, just felt counterproductive and I'd lost focus. Was big and pumped then went and ate a Chinese lmao


----------



## Ash1981

Ha ha lol

Best time for sweet and sour bud


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows it going mate, be as well upping the tren if ur not dropping it pmsl. im leaning toward a RHOM rip blend as i didnt go loopy on it lol, ill prob swerrve it tho....trens a cvnt


----------



## C.Hill

BACK!!!!!!!

Deadlifts!!!

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

220kg x2

232.5kg x1  PB  done a little dance lol went up easy!!! Then got moaned at for using all the plates lol

Wide grip pull-ups

10

9

7

Hammer grip pull-ups

10

6

Yates rows - 1st time trying this, narrow grip felt nice.

60kg x15

100kg x10

100kg x7

60kg x13

Db shrugs

40kg x20

46kg x15

50kg x15

50kg x12

Sorted.

BEAST! Over the moon with deadlifts! Deffo had more in me, 237.5kg next session!

Was literally falling asleep all afternoon and on the way, resorted to a preworkout drink, got loads of sample in my 6 pack bag. Decided on Purus Labs Muscle Marinade, it was fcuking amazing! No jittery effects, pure energy and focus and actually tasted nice too! Will definatly be purchasing some of this! Loved it!

Nice cuts on shins from deads too lol

Diet today-

.10 egg whites, 100g oats, 40g dextrose, 2x tbls walnut oil, 50g whey.

.300g mixed fruit, 10 egg whites.

.2 large pitta bread, 200g chicken, salad.

.10 egg whites, 100g oats, 50g whey, 2x tbls EVOO.

TRAIN

.80g dextrose, 40g oats, 50g whey, aminos.

.3x lamb chops, 300g potato, 4 Yorkshire puddings, veg.

So far.....


----------



## billly9

C.Hill said:


> BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> Deadlifts!!!
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 180kg x5
> 
> 220kg x2
> 
> 232.5kg x1  PB  done a little dance lol went up easy!!! Then got moaned at for using all the plates lol
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups
> 
> 10
> 
> 9
> 
> 7
> 
> Hammer grip pull-ups
> 
> 10
> 
> 6
> 
> Yates rows - 1st time trying this, narrow grip felt nice.
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 100kg x7
> 
> 60kg x13
> 
> Db shrugs
> 
> 40kg x20
> 
> 46kg x15
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> BEAST! Over the moon with deadlifts! Deffo had more in me, 237.5kg next session!
> 
> Was literally falling asleep all afternoon and on the way, resorted to a preworkout drink, got loads of sample in my 6 pack bag. Decided on Purus Labs Muscle Marinade, it was fcuking amazing! No jittery effects, pure energy and focus and actually tasted nice too! Will definatly be purchasing some of this! Loved it!
> 
> Nice cuts on shins from deads too lol
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .10 egg whites, 100g oats, 40g dextrose, 2x tbls walnut oil, 50g whey.
> 
> .300g mixed fruit, 10 egg whites.
> 
> .2 large pitta bread, 200g chicken, salad.
> 
> .10 egg whites, 100g oats, 50g whey, 2x tbls EVOO.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .80g dextrose, 40g oats, 50g whey, aminos.
> 
> .3x lamb chops, 300g potato, 4 Yorkshire puddings, veg.
> 
> So far.....


Great lifting man!! You feeling better now then?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> Deadlifts!!!
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 140kg x5
> 
> 180kg x5
> 
> 220kg x2
> 
> 232.5kg x1  PB  done a little dance lol went up easy!!! Then got moaned at for using all the plates lol
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups
> 
> 10
> 
> 9
> 
> 7
> 
> Hammer grip pull-ups
> 
> 10
> 
> 6
> 
> Yates rows - 1st time trying this, narrow grip felt nice.
> 
> 60kg x15
> 
> 100kg x10
> 
> 100kg x7
> 
> 60kg x13
> 
> Db shrugs
> 
> 40kg x20
> 
> 46kg x15
> 
> 50kg x15
> 
> 50kg x12
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> BEAST! Over the moon with deadlifts! Deffo had more in me, 237.5kg next session!
> 
> Was literally falling asleep all afternoon and on the way, resorted to a preworkout drink, got loads of sample in my 6 pack bag. Decided on Purus Labs Muscle Marinade, it was fcuking amazing! No jittery effects, pure energy and focus and actually tasted nice too! Will definatly be purchasing some of this! Loved it!
> 
> Nice cuts on shins from deads too lol
> 
> Diet today-
> 
> .10 egg whites, 100g oats, 40g dextrose, 2x tbls walnut oil, 50g whey.
> 
> .300g mixed fruit, 10 egg whites.
> 
> .2 large pitta bread, 200g chicken, salad.
> 
> .10 egg whites, 100g oats, 50g whey, 2x tbls EVOO.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .80g dextrose, 40g oats, 50g whey, aminos.
> 
> .3x lamb chops, 300g potato, 4 Yorkshire puddings, veg.
> 
> So far.....


Bout fooking time you sorted your sh1t out 

232.5kg.....Beast make


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice PB mate, well done!!

Good to see you back firing on all cylinders fella:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Superb PB mate!

I hope you told the cùnts where to go about using all the plates lol


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going mate, be as well upping the tren if ur not dropping it pmsl. im leaning toward a RHOM rip blend as i didnt go loopy on it lol, ill prob swerrve it tho....trens a cvnt





billly9 said:


> Great lifting man!! You feeling better now then?





Galaxy said:


> Bout fooking time you sorted your sh1t out
> 
> 232.5kg.....Beast make





Sharpy76 said:


> Nice PB mate, well done!!
> 
> Good to see you back firing on all cylinders fella:thumb:


Cheers lads!! Fcuking ecstatic at the moment still!lol

Been feeling really good lately, week 7 now so I assume the last few weeks was my hormones adjusting or something but I feel fcuking good!!! Hungry all the time, sleeping well, libidos super duper, strengths increasing, body's changing, this is the starting point now!!!! Lets have it!!!

Wish I'd put 235 on the bar though lol went up easy, was surprised.

May carry on with the tren at 200mg.....lmao......maybe....


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Superb PB mate!
> 
> I hope you told the cùnts where to go about using all the plates lol


Cheers ba!

Lmao I'd just finished so he helped unrack the bar, well, he pretty much done it all himself I sat down and drank water lol


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> May carry on with the tren at 200mg.....lmao......maybe....


Do that and i'll go and pick the UK-M boys up, drive to Essex and we'll t-bag the sh!t out of ya!!

And i ain't ****ing joking:2guns:


----------



## Ash1981

@Sharpy76

Are you with a coach or a Lone Ranger mate?


----------



## Sharpy76

ash1981 said:


> @Sharpy76
> 
> Are you with a coach or a Lone Ranger mate?


Lone ranger mate.

Want to keep it that way for now and see how I get in tbh fella


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Do that and i'll go and pick the UK-M boys up, drive to Essex and we'll t-bag the sh!t out of ya!!
> 
> And i ain't ****ing joking:2guns:


WHOOAAAA!!!!! Fcuking hell alright mate calm down! Please don't!!!!

Lmao nah I'm chucking it mate, no more for me!

Still well happy with deadlifts lol think it's more the fact I used no straps or belt lol

Shìt sleep last night though, ate too much before hitting the sack.

Should be a rest day today but thinking of rinsing shoulders


----------



## C.Hill

Debating on milli presses tonight, lower back is very tender from deads yesterday so may just keep it light with high volume.

Could fall asleep right this second. Gonna be a struggle getting to gym, going for 6 mins on sunbed too and they always make me sleepy lmao


----------



## B4PJS

In and subbed :thumbup1:

Cracking PB mate


----------



## Ash1981

You compete c.hill?


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS!!

Strict milli press

40kg x10

50kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x6

Seated db press

22kg x10

30kg x10

36kg x6

Db side raises

6kg x20

12kg x10

12kg x10

14kg x10

10kg x12

Rear delt pec dec

30kg x20

40kg x15

57kg x12

Db curls

18kg 2x10

Bb curls

40kg 3x6

Seated calves

55kg x20

85kg x15

115kg x10

65kg x20

Sorted!

Getting used to milli pressing now, each rep was pure delts, no push pressing with the legs, felt pretty strong. Can't wait to get 2 plate a side on there.

Delts were on fire after pressing and side raises, was seriously painful, veins popping out everywhere was mad! Quick biceps and calf blast at the end too 



B4PJS said:


> In and subbed :thumbup1:
> 
> Cracking PB mate


Cheers mate!!! As you could tell I was very happy haha



ash1981 said:


> You compete c.hill?


Lmao do I fcuk! Would get laughed off lol nah I'm hoping too next year mate!!


----------



## Guest

What lab are you using for your tren Chris?


----------



## C.Hill

Spawn of Haney said:


> What lab are you using for your tren Chris?


Wildcat mate.

Have tried there trenE200, tntmast400 and trenprop200, all superb. All fcuked me up lol


----------



## Ash1981

You look like you would do well in your avi?

Or is that someone else?

Lol


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> You look like you would do well in your avi?
> 
> Or is that someone else?
> 
> Lol


Nah that's definitely me lol

Just need alot more mass and size all over first.


----------



## Ash1981

Get a coach then mate


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> Get a coach then mate


Nah I'm cool mate, mass will come with time. Ill get myself there!!


----------



## Ash1981

Like your attitude buddy


----------



## C.Hill

Do I have to train legs today?


----------



## tikkajohn

C.Hill said:


> Do I have to train legs today?


Yes ha ha I'm off now to do squats and I'm asking myself the same question


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

10 min incline walking warmup.

Seated hammies

30kg x12

42.5kg x12

57.5kg x10+2 forced

Sldl

50kg 2x12

70kg x10

Leg extension

50kg x12

77.5kg x15

110kg x12 ouch...

Front squat

50kg x10

70kg x10

100kg x10

120kg x7

Sorted.

Took about 30mins, minimal rest breaks on sets of first 3 exercises, 45-60secs at the most! Pumped before even started squatting lol

Felt good although head wasn't 100% in it, didn't have the aggression today all I could think of was collapsing on my sofa lol was gonna do leg press after front squats but called it a day, had a late one last night so slept in till gone half 10 today meaning I missed a few meals, felt weak, not good. Will kill it next week.


----------



## sxbarnes

Squats last? You mad man haha


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Squats last? You mad man haha


Yeah something different lol not much weight but was brutal lol really tensing at top of movement without locking out, constant tension.


----------



## sxbarnes

Yeah will have to try that. Haha haha


----------



## C.Hill

Just woke up and going to train chest fasted!!! Haven't done this in a few years do hopefully strength doesn't drop too bad!!!

I say fasted I just necked 10g bcaa and 10g glutamine! Pump some amino rich blood round these muscle!!!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x10

Cable flys

10kg x12

17.5kg x12

21kg x5 dropset 12.5kg x8

Incline smith

40kg x12

70kg x7

60kg x10 dropset 40kg x8

Overhead ez extensions superset straight bar pushdowns.

30kg/75kg 2x12

Sorted.

Under 30 mins. No major weights just nice slow controlled movements focusing on stretch and moving the pec to contract the muscle.

Felt sick after, it's not about training fasted lol

Also need to buy some deadlift socks as my shins are scraped and scabbed to fcuk after last session!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick snap of 3 of tomorrows meals-



200g natural yoghurt

80g blueberries/ strawberries/ grapes

120g oats

100g blueberries

1.5 tins tuna

1x Tomato

Cucumber

22 egg whites

Banana

BP mass shake, extra scoop whey

2x tbls walnut oil

Doesn't look enough :/


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Quick snap of 3 of tomorrows meals-
> 
> View attachment 127244
> 
> 
> 200g natural yoghurt
> 
> 80g blueberries/ strawberries/ grapes
> 
> 120g oats
> 
> 100g blueberries
> 
> 1.5 tins tuna
> 
> 1x Tomato
> 
> Cucumber
> 
> 22 egg whites
> 
> Banana
> 
> BP mass shake, extra scoop whey
> 
> 2x tbls walnut oil
> 
> Doesn't look enough :/


Fat fùck


----------



## C.Hill

Big day tomorrow!!! I'm gonna pull 237.5kg!!!!!

Just gonna live on carbs tonight and all day tomorrow lol also gonna try jack3d preworkout alongside my BP intra drink with added aminos, need every boost I can get!

Really wanna whack 240kg on and pull it but scared of failing, means wasted energy when I could have pulled 237.5 :/ 2.5kg doesn't sound like a lot but it really feels it lmao

So close to 1/4 tonne!!!!!


----------



## XRichHx

I wish I could permabulk! Makes one sad&#8230;


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> I wish I could permabulk! Makes one sad&#8230;


It's a curse mate I swear, really struggle to add size quickly but what I do gain is quality muscle tissue without fat so it's a blessing in disguise lol as long as my strength goes up on main lifts I ain't too fussed lol


----------



## C.Hill

Worst night sleep in long time! Was up literally evey hour wide awake, was very shìt and very frustrating. Had about 5 poos throughout night too lol


----------



## Galaxy

Deadlift today mate?????


----------



## C.Hill

Quick pic of Meal 1- 150g oats, 100g blueberries, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil.



Arrived at work and my BP and TPW orders had been delivered  so now currently drinking 2 scoops of BPs complete intra workout drink, got the apple and raspberry and am quite surprised how decent it tastes compared to others. It contains-

Branched Chain Amino Acids (3:1:1): 10g

L-Glutamine: 3.5g (added extra 6g)

Citrulline Malate: 2g

I also added Taurine 5g

Very tasty indeed!!

Felt like shìt all day yesterday, struggled to get meals down and just felt drained so rested up and am gonna smash deadlifts tonight! Will video it too and throw it up here!

I NEED a decent joint care product, my knees were aching like fcuk last night, was very painful and a little worrying so if anyone knows any good ones would be appreciated.

Hopefully today goes well and I'm on top form for tonight!


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Quick pic of Meal 1- 150g oats, 100g blueberries, 50g whey, tbls walnut oil.
> 
> View attachment 127485
> 
> 
> Arrived at work and my BP and TPW orders had been delivered  so now currently drinking 2 scoops of BPs complete intra workout drink, got the apple and raspberry and am quite surprised how decent it tastes compared to others. It contains-
> 
> Branched Chain Amino Acids (3:1:1): 10g
> 
> L-Glutamine: 3.5g (added extra 6g)
> 
> Citrulline Malate: 2g
> 
> I also added Taurine 5g
> 
> Very tasty indeed!!
> 
> Felt like shìt all day yesterday, struggled to get meals down and just felt drained so rested up and am gonna smash deadlifts tonight! Will video it too and throw it up here!
> 
> I NEED a decent joint care product, my knees were aching like fcuk last night, was very painful and a little worrying so if anyone knows any good ones would be appreciated.
> 
> Hopefully today goes well and I'm on top form for tonight!


Looks nice mate 

Intra looks good and if it tastes ok then that's a bonus lol

Ordered my first lot of glutamine last night - I'm hardcore aren't I! Thought I best jump on the band wagon lol

Hope you're feeling better through the day and have a great session later 

Re the joints I'm guessing the usual suspects but mega doses or more Deca pmsl

What TPW stuff did you get?


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Looks nice mate
> 
> Intra looks good and if it tastes ok then that's a bonus lol
> 
> Ordered my first lot of glutamine last night - I'm hardcore aren't I! Thought I best jump on the band wagon lol
> 
> Hope you're feeling better through the day and have a great session later
> 
> Re the joints I'm guessing the usual suspects but mega doses or more Deca pmsl
> 
> What TPW stuff did you get?


Haha get on the glutamine!!

Lmao ill load a few deca in now and see if that helps lol

Only use TPW for their advanced oats! Blend and taste so much better than BPs, not keen on there whey or other products, expensive compared to BP.


----------



## TELBOR

C.Hill said:


> Haha get on the glutamine!!
> 
> Lmao ill load a few deca in now and see if that helps lol
> 
> Only use TPW for their advanced oats! Blend and taste so much better than BPs, not keen on there whey or other products, expensive compared to BP.


I will, does it make people massive 

Yeah bang it all in your quads and calfs mate - sorted!

I have to agree on the last sentence


----------



## Bad Alan

Just seen something on magnesium oil for joints, worth checking it out I didn't read the full thing cba too busy today 

Something to look into for you anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/blog/magnesium-oil/


----------



## Bad Alan

Different from the usual joint supp recommendations could be worth a go....


----------



## sxbarnes

Been upping the glutamine tabs lately. Really sorted out my knee. Trouble is the tabs I have are so small you need 5 in one serving. About 30 a day. Let's just say I forget to take the full doze.

Cheers for the info about the magnesium oil al. Will look into that


----------



## sxbarnes

Magnesium oil only 8 quid on amazon


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> I will, does it make people massive
> 
> Yeah bang it all in your quads and calfs mate - sorted!
> 
> I have to agree on the last sentence


Mate glutamine is why phil Heath won last years Olympia?!!! Didn't you know??

Lmao very tempted to add some in lol

@badalan thanks mate I will give it a go and keep you informed!! Gotta wait till payday though 



sxbarnes said:


> Been upping the glutamine tabs lately. Really sorted out my knee. Trouble is the tabs I have are so small you need 5 in one serving. About 30 a day. Let's just say I forget to take the full doze.
> 
> Cheers for the info about the magnesium oil al. Will look into that


Get the powder mate! So much easier and it's tasteless.


----------



## sxbarnes

OK mate good idea


----------



## C.Hill

BACK!!!!!!!!  !!!!

Deadlifts

70kg x10

120kg x5

170kg x2

200kg x2

235kg x1  PB 

240kg x1  bigger PB!!!!! 

Wooooop! Was so fcuking happy lol no belt straps or gloves, went up easier than I thought it would. Was really tired before gym and even pulling 70kg felt like 200 lol

Had no preworkouts so got myself super psyched up with some music before the lift, was very pleased lol

Explosive Wide grip pull-ups

10

10

7

Machine rows

55kg 10 hammer grip, 10 wide grip

45 sec rest

65kg 10 hammer, 10 wide

Sorted.

WAHEY!!! Lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha

Well done mate!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Good lift chris, coming on nicely even though you've had a few issues. Keep at it mate


----------



## C.Hill

Kamwe kuacha said:


> Well done mate!!


Thanks mate!



Bad Alan said:


> Good lift chris, coming on nicely even though you've had a few issues. Keep at it mate


Cheers ba, yeah it's a pain in the ****, still struggling with large whole meals so relying on big shakes lol

The big 250 soon!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Congrats on the PB u are one strong Cnut lol!! How much do u weigh??


----------



## Galaxy

Great lift mate, congrats


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Cheers ba, yeah it's a pain in the ****, still struggling with large whole meals so relying on big shakes lol
> 
> The big 250 soon!!


Once your back to full service I'm sure you'll have 250 soon enough mate, great it's no straps etc too!!

Not the end of the world relying on those shakes, full of good nutrients the way you do them anyway!


----------



## C.Hill

Fatstuff said:


> Congrats on the PB u are one strong Cnut lol!! How much do u weigh??


Thanks mate, Wouldn't say that lol weighing 90kg mate! 2.6 x my bodyweight.



Bad Alan said:


> Once your back to full service I'm sure you'll have 250 soon enough mate, great it's no straps etc too!!
> 
> Not the end of the world relying on those shakes, full of good nutrients the way you do them anyway!


Hopefully mate! Gonna deload for a few weeks and work on explosiveness and rackpulls, then throw 245 on and fingers crossed it will go up lol

Nah they're decent, do the job, not as satisfying as a big meat meal though!!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice PB Christopher 

Enjoy your oats, blueberries and shake...... That's a guess at your breakfast lol


----------



## C.Hill

R0BLET said:


> Nice PB Christopher
> 
> Enjoy your oats, blueberries and shake...... That's a guess at your breakfast lol


Haha thanks mate!!

This morning it's actually 10 egg whites, 50g whey, 150g oats, 2x tbls pb and mixed fruit, in a shake as dont feel like eating lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Well that Magnesium oil from Amazon arrived today! Will report back on its effectiveness. Got legs tomorrow too!


----------



## Bad Alan

sxbarnes said:


> Well that Magnesium oil from Amazon arrived today! Will report back on its effectiveness. Got legs tomorrow too!


Tag me in review, looks promising! I'd leave it a good few weeks before rating it's effectiveness though


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Tag me in review, looks promising! I'd leave it a good few weeks before rating it's effectiveness though


No worries mate


----------



## C.Hill

Let us know how you get on mate! I take magnesium tabs with pwo meal, 250mg, find it helps especially when tired and legs feel heavy and like lead.


----------



## Ash1981

What does that magnesium oil supposed to do then?


----------



## sxbarnes

Its got gultamine in. Bad Alan posted a link a couple of pages back


----------



## B4PJS

You can also get Magnesium Chloride crystals for the bath. Really helps out wifey when her back plays up


----------



## C.Hill

Tomorrows food prep


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db

20kg x15

30kg x8

44kg x7

Machine press

30kg x10

50kg x10

77.5kg x4 dropset 65kg x5

Pec deck

35kg x11

45kg x7 dropset 25kg x11

Dips

Bw x 10/10/8

Cable x over

10kg x20

15kg x12

12.5kg x15

Sorted!!!

Super strict session! Was sweaty! Upper chest is coming on a treat now, getting some nice shape and striations.

New diet plan starts today for 8 weeks! Lets see what happens!


----------



## Sharpy76

New diet plan?!?!

Care to divulge or is it a secret?!

All my workouts are super strict lately. Much prefer to have proper control over a lighter weight than sloppy form with a heavier weight.

Just leave that ego at the door and crack on, as long as it's working of course!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> New diet plan?!?!
> 
> Care to divulge or is it a secret?!
> 
> All my workouts are super strict lately. Much prefer to have proper control over a lighter weight than sloppy form with a heavier weight.
> 
> Just leave that ego at the door and crack on, as long as it's working of course!


TOP SECRET MATE!!! 

Just playing about with macros and food groups. Trying a few different things for example like adding 3 pineapple rings or a glass off pineapple juice after every meal to help with digestion etc

It's all about good form for me now, love lee priest lately, his videos crack me up! Love his way of training, nicked a few ideas from him too to apply for 8 weeks.

Still on 300mg tren e a week, handling things fine, foods going down, sleeps better, keep having the odd sick rough feeling spells but they don't last long. Going well! Weights hardly moving though, need to be even more consistent with getting the meals in, especially at weekends, by time I wake up I've missed 2 meals lol


----------



## C.Hill

Last nights back session-

Wide grip pull-ups

10/10/7

Hammer grip

8/6

Lat pulldowns(each rep is 1.5 reps)

50kg x6

65kg x6

80kg x6

Low row

30kg x30

45kg x20

75kg x15

110kg x5

T bar rows

20kg x15

40kg x15

55kg x15

Straight arm pulldowns

12kg x20

22kg x12

32kg x6

Bb curls

20kg x12

40kg x10

45kg x5

Sorted!!

Nice session, back is feeling it today!! Major chest DOMS too lol

All foods going down nicely atm and I'm still hungry after! Eq starting to do it's job I think, need to up the kcals again!

Knees are really aching, can't wait for payday.


----------



## Ash1981

So how you do it then chris

Chest/tri

Back/bi

Shoulders

Legs

????


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> So how you do it then chris
> 
> Chest/tri
> 
> Back/bi
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Legs
> 
> ????


Exactly that mate.

Rest days when I feel I need it.


----------



## Ash1981

How long you been training for?


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> How long you been training for?


Just over 4 years now mate.


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS!

Facepulls

30kg x20

40kg x20

Milli press cleaned up.

20kg x20

50kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x5 +3 push press

Side raises

12kg 2x10

18kg x8

Cable side raises

14kg x15

22.5kg x6

Bb shrugs

70kg x20

120kg x15

160kg x8??

Seated db shrugs

34kg x15

46kg x15

50kg x12

Rear delts deck

35kg x15

55kg x11

Sorted.

Laaaavly session, under 45 mins too! Love bulkpowders intra workout drink, really helps with energy and is tastier than water lol


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Smith calf raises

5x15 upto 170kg

Seated calf raises

5x20 upto 90kg

Seated ham curls

6x12-15 upto 55kg

Leg extension

3x20

110kg 2x10

Single leg press

50kg 2x15

100kg 2x10 last few reps were a killer!!

Double close stance leg press

150kg x20

200kg x13

(30 sec rest)

200kg x10

Sweaty palms, dry throat, prickly neck and light headed, straight to the toilet lol was wretching for a few mins then felt okish lol

Good session! Worked back to front this time so ended the session with compounds, was brutal!


----------



## JANIKvonD

nice couple sesh's there big boi


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> nice couple sesh's there big boi


Thanks mate!

Caught a fcuking eye infection last week! Looks like something out of 28 days later! Lmao it's given me flu like symptoms aswell so training and eating has been a real struggle, having a full days rest today though.


----------



## C.Hill

NATIONAL CHEST DAY!

Incline db

16kgs x20

30kg x8

38kg x8

46kg x8 PB 

Machine press

30kg x15

57.5kg x12

65kg x9 +3 partials

Pec dec

30kg x12

50kg x6 dropset 35kg x6 dropset 20kg x10

Incline bb

50kg x12

70kg x10

Cable flys

3 sets of 12-15 with a filthy 3 way dropset at end. Can't remember weights.

Overhead ez extension

20kg x15

30kg 2x10

Straight bar pushdowns

50kg x12

67.5kg x12

90kg x8

Diet today-

.5 egg whites, 50g whey, 50g oats, 4 weetabix, 250ml pineapple juice.

.200g chicken, 50g rice.

.250g beef, white baguette, cheese, 3 pineapple rings.

.50g whey, 120g oats, 2xtbls walnut oil, 1x banana.

.BP intra workout, added 5g taurine, 5g leucine, 6g glutamine.

TRAIN

.50g whey, 60g dextrose, 50g Cheerios.

.200g chicken, 350g potato, veg, 3 pineapple rings.

So far....


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts

60kg x10

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

200kg x5

Low row

30kg x15

50kg x15

97.5kg x10 +4

Lat pulldown (each rep = 1.5 reps.

65kg 2x6

Wide grip pull-ups

10

6

Bb curl

20kg x15

40kg x10

Conc curl

12kg x12

14kg x10

Sorted.

Woop! Happy with deadlifts! 200kg for 5 with no belt or straps, pleased, was quite easy tbh. Finger pump was insane lol grip is shattered now!

Will smash 245kg next week I think, feeling strong at the moment.

And I haven't jabbed anything for 2.5 weeks now!!!!! Practically natty lmao

Still love BP intra drink preworkout lol


----------



## C.Hill

Wow upper back and traps have serious DOMS today already from yesterdays session, lower backs quite tender too.

Jabbed 750mg cidos, 200mg trenE, 500mg EQ last night, debating about throwing dbol in as I've got loads sitting around. Thinking about just trying 40mg preworkout instead of splitting throughout the day, see if it still affects my appetite like that?

Will be training calves only tonight, was supposed to be a rest day but it just seems like a day wasted when I feel ok lol milli pressing tomorrow! Hopefully lower backs not as sore by then!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Wow upper back and traps have serious DOMS today already from yesterdays session, lower backs quite tender too.
> 
> Jabbed 750mg cidos, 200mg trenE, 500mg EQ last night, debating about throwing dbol in as I've got loads sitting around. Thinking about just trying 40mg preworkout instead of splitting throughout the day, see if it still affects my appetite like that?
> 
> Will be training calves only tonight, was supposed to be a rest day but it just seems like a day wasted when I feel ok lol milli pressing tomorrow! Hopefully lower backs not as sore by then!


Do it chris, that's how I always run it and it takes alot longer before it starts affecting appetite. Just 40-60mg pre workout on training days only never keep it in for more than 3-4 weeks personally as I feel you get alot out of it early on and then it stops being as effective and sides build up so take a few weeks break.


----------



## C.Hill

Well...just realised I haven't drank any whey for 5 days now! And in that timeframe I've been sleeping better, haven't felt sick or bloated, just generally a whole lot better??

Gonna stick to whole food and pay a little extra for top whey from now on I think, maybe the cheaper brands just dont agree with me? Ill try it and see!


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Well...just realised I haven't drank any whey for 5 days now! And in that timeframe I've been sleeping better, haven't felt sick or bloated, just generally a whole lot better??
> 
> Gonna stick to whole food and pay a little extra for top whey from now on I think, maybe the cheaper brands just dont agree with me? Ill try it and see!


Stick to whey isolate mate, most are lactose free which may be the cause !


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Do it chris, that's how I always run it and it takes alot longer before it starts affecting appetite. Just 40-60mg pre workout on training days only never keep it in for more than 3-4 weeks personally as I feel you get alot out of it early on and then it stops being as effective and sides build up so take a few weeks break.


Will definately be starting this tomorrow mate. 50mg 1.5 hours preworkout I think??

Will let you know how I get on! Notice the gains quick?



Bad Alan said:


> Stick to whey isolate mate, most are lactose free which may be the cause !


Good idea mate! Used to love dymatize elite iso whey in choc fudge, orgasm in a shaker, makes your carrot twitch drinking it lol it's boootiful! Gonna order some now!

Also out of curiosity mate how protein you roughly consuming a day at the moment?


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Will definately be starting this tomorrow mate. 50mg 1.5 hours preworkout I think??
> 
> Will let you know how I get on! Notice the gains quick?
> 
> Good idea mate! Used to love dymatize elite iso whey in choc fudge, orgasm in a shaker, makes your carrot twitch drinking it lol it's boootiful! Gonna order some now!
> 
> Also out of curiosity mate how protein you roughly consuming a day at the moment?


Yea thats perfect time wise I never split doses of it, I know some do due to half lives but I've always just done it pre-workout with my final solid meal before training. I love DBOL my favourite oral just like you notice the sides creep up and appetite goes, back pumps start so I find 3-4 week bursts and only on training days is a better way to run it for me. Nothing to back up this being the best way to run it but its sides:benefit ratio is perfect IME.

I stick to isolate it's more expensive but a better quality protein and the more you pay the better the shakes tend to taste so I enjoy them more, which when they are a "meal replacement" is nicer 

Just got new diet in today and its about 420g per day, always stick between 400-500g TBH mostly from solid foods only 80g of that is from whey.


----------



## Sharpy76

If it ain't isolate, it doesn't pass my lips!

Never have any problems with it tbh.

And Dymatize iso-100 is the fvcking dogs bollox, cookies and cream gives me a semi

Bloody expensive though!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> If it ain't isolate, it doesn't pass my lips!
> 
> Never have any problems with it tbh.
> 
> And Dymatize iso-100 is the fvcking dogs bollox, cookies and cream gives me a semi
> 
> Bloody expensive though!


Same for me now mate and last couple months, much better quality protein and if you pay more the taste tends to be better. It is expensive but when you spend so much on chicken, steak etc be silly to buy **** quality whey IMO


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> If it ain't isolate, it doesn't pass my lips!
> 
> Never have any problems with it tbh.
> 
> And Dymatize iso-100 is the fvcking dogs bollox, cookies and cream gives me a semi
> 
> Bloody expensive though!


It is beautiful mate! Looking forward to drinking it!

Looking 'sick' (I know you like that word) in new avi mate 



Bad Alan said:


> Same for me now mate and last couple months, much better quality protein and if you pay more the taste tends to be better. It is expensive but when you spend so much on chicken, steak etc be silly to buy **** quality whey IMO


You get what you pay for exactly mate! Expensive game this!


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS!

Seated ham curls

30kg x15

42.5kg x15

50kg x11

57.5kg x5

Sldl

50kg x12

70kg x12

100kg x8

Leg press(1 min rest)

100kg x20

150kg x20

200kg x20

Quad extension(30sec rest)

30kg x10

50kg x10

70kg x10

91kg x10

Felt very sick and light headed at this point, didn't manage to eat all my previous meal plus been up since 5 grafting so pretty nackered. Happy with session though, legs got a real pump! Need to get more pics up!

50mg dbol preworkout added today!


----------



## RowRow

High rep sets are evil! nice workout!


----------



## C.Hill

RowRow said:


> High rep sets are evil! nice workout!


They bloody hurt! Don't need much weight!

Just jabbed 750mg cidos, 200mg trenE, 500mg EQ! Smoothest jab ever!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> They bloody hurt! Don't need much weight!
> 
> Just jabbed 750mg cidos, 200mg trenE, 500mg EQ! Smoothest jab ever!


Lol, how many ml was that?!

And where did you do it mate?


----------



## RowRow

C.Hill said:


> They bloody hurt! Don't need much weight!
> 
> Just jabbed 750mg cidos, 200mg trenE, 500mg EQ! Smoothest jab ever!





Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, how many ml was that?!
> 
> And where did you do it mate?


Just the question i was gonna ask! isn't that like an 8ml jab!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, how many ml was that?!
> 
> And where did you do it mate?


5ml mate, left glute!



RowRow said:


> Just the question i was gonna ask! isn't that like an 8ml jab!


Lol no mate. 3ml cidos test e, 1ml wc boldane, 1ml wc tren depot.


----------



## Sharpy76

Haha nice @C.Hill, what's the most you've done in 1 jab?

Do you think 6ml would be ok in the glute?


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha nice @C.Hill, what's the most you've done in 1 jab?
> 
> Do you think 6ml would be ok in the glute?


5.5ml mate, it's the max the barrel would allow lol 6ml would be fine I'd imagine!


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Haha nice @C.Hill, what's the most you've done in 1 jab?
> 
> Do you think 6ml would be ok in the glute?


I've put 6ml in my glute and quad before no problems.

Although I prefer lots of little jabs. I once did 14x1 ml shots in one day. That was not too fun


----------



## Sharpy76

RowRow said:


> I've put 6ml in my glute and quad before no problems.
> 
> Although I prefer lots of little jabs. I once did 14x1 ml shots in one day. That was not too fun


14?! W T F?!

How the fvck did you manage that and why?


----------



## JANIKvonD

i've only ever done 3 ml


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> 14?! W T F?!
> 
> How the fvck did you manage that and why?


It was back when I was doing my SHIC.

I moved to 2 jabs a day after that.

3 in each quad. 2in each delt and 2 in each lat.

I felt sick afterwards from all the injections.


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> 14?! W T F?!
> 
> How the fvck did you manage that and why?


I don't know how the **** he's managed that either I get a bloody test flu feeling off about 3ml for a few days lol !


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline bb bench

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x3 dropset 60kg x10

High cable flys

7.5kg x15

10kg x15

15kg x10

Seated machine press

4 sets of 10-15 maxing out at 75kg

Standard cable flys

3x12

Straight bar pushdowns

4x10-15

Sorted.

Quick session and training alot later than normal, long day at work then had to pop down to local college as I'm starting an electrical installation city and guilds course in September!

Now I'm going to sleep! Up again at 5


----------



## C.Hill

RowRow said:


> I've put 6ml in my glute and quad before no problems.
> 
> Although I prefer lots of little jabs. I once did 14x1 ml shots in one day. That was not too fun


Walking pin cushion!! Crazy man!



JANIKvonD said:


> i've only ever done 3 ml


Gay



Bad Alan said:


> I don't know how the **** he's managed that either I get a bloody test flu feeling off about 3ml for a few days lol !


Yeah anymore than 5ml and my body doesn't like it!


----------



## C.Hill

Talaria said:


> How long you been lifting, also your lats look huge what exercises would you attribute to that.


Thanks mate! Wouldn't say they're huge though lol

Deadlifts, wide grip pull-ups and rows are my main back exercises. Like to throw straight arm pulldowns in aswell to isolate them.


----------



## C.Hill

Diet at the moment looks like-

.250ml (8) egg whites, 25g whey, 100g granola, 200g Greek yoghurt, strawberries, 250ml pineapple juice.

.200g turkey, green beans, 4 pineapple rings.

.250g beef, chopped tomatoes, cheese, 2 baguette, 4 pineapple rings.

.4 slices burgens, peanut butter, 50g oats, 25g whey,

Intra drink

TRAIN

.50g whey, 40g dextrose, aminos, 2 bananas.

.200g chicken, 350g potato, veg.

.400ml gold top, 25g casein/25g whey, aminos, 2x tbls walnut oil.

Back day today and have decided to add in weighted wide grip pull-ups for a change, think 10kg should be a good starting point!

Hoping to pull 210kg for 5 reps too!


----------



## Bad Alan

Diet looks really enjoyable, especially beeakfast love granola lol!

Don't disappoint with this dead lift pb big fella


----------



## RowRow

C.Hill said:


> Diet at the moment looks like-
> 
> .250ml (8) egg whites, 25g whey, 100g granola, 200g Greek yoghurt, strawberries, 250ml pineapple juice.
> 
> .200g turkey, green beans, 4 pineapple rings.
> 
> .250g beef, chopped tomatoes, cheese, 2 baguette, 4 pineapple rings.
> 
> .4 slices burgens, peanut butter, 50g oats, 25g whey,
> 
> Intra drink
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .50g whey, 40g dextrose, aminos, 2 bananas.
> 
> .200g chicken, 350g potato, veg.
> 
> .400ml gold top, 25g casein/25g whey, aminos, 2x tbls walnut oil.
> 
> Back day today and have decided to add in weighted wide grip pull-ups for a change, think 10kg should be a good starting point!
> 
> Hoping to pull 210kg for 5 reps too!


Definitely looks a cracking diet to me! Pineapple is just amazebalsl!

I think your target should be to do weighted wide grip pull ups with 210kg addition weight for 5!


----------



## C.Hill

Quick back session tonight!

Weighted wg pull-ups

Bw x10

+10kg x5,5,5

Yates row superset underhand bb row

40kg x10/10

50kg x10/10

60kg x10/10 crazy burn.

Low row

40kg x20

55kg x20

75kg x12

65kg x13

Bb curls

Bar x15

30kg x12

40kg x8

Sorted.


----------



## Ash1981

I like that row combo superset mate

Thinking outside the box


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Diet looks really enjoyable, especially beeakfast love granola lol!
> 
> Don't disappoint with this dead lift pb big fella


Love granola with yoghurt and strawberries lol and flaked almonds and raisins mmmm!!!!

Sorry to disappoint but traded it in for a mcds and Xbox lol been proper run down these last few days.



RowRow said:


> Definitely looks a cracking diet to me! Pineapple is just amazebalsl!
> 
> I think your target should be to do weighted wide grip pull ups with 210kg addition weight for 5!


Yeah it's alright lol love pineapple!!

Managed 10kg for 3 sets of 5, ill work from here lol could take a few months to reach 210kg I reckon?



ash1981 said:


> I like that row combo superset mate
> 
> Thinking outside the box


It was a beaut mate! No major weights just strict form and a sick pump! Back to heavy lifting(for me  ) next session!


----------



## C.Hill

Also decided to stop cycle today and start cruising for 6 weeks.

Haven't been very consistent with diet and training lately so I feel I'm wasting my time, health and money. Haven't gained any weight for a while now so need to get consistent and motivated again!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Also decided to stop cycle today and start cruising for 6 weeks.
> 
> Haven't been very consistent with diet and training lately so I feel I'm wasting my time, health and money. Haven't gained any weight for a while now so need to get consistent and motivated again!!!


If it's half ar$ed then you might as well mate.

I've actually been thinking the same thing, i've had my mind occupied with working out my next cycle lol.

What you gonna cruise on mate?

I'm pretty sure i'll be doing 12wk zafa testonon (750mg) with AP Nadrobolin-250 (500mg) with maybe some dbol for the first 4wks!


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> If it's half ar$ed then you might as well mate.
> 
> I've actually been thinking the same thing, i've had my mind occupied with working out my next cycle lol.
> 
> What you gonna cruise on mate?
> 
> I'm pretty sure i'll be doing 12wk zafa testonon (750mg) with AP Nadrobolin-250 (500mg) with maybe some dbol for the first 4wks!


Definitely agree on the taking time off if your not giving it 100% you beat yourself up and run yourself into a bad place mentally.

If I could suggest 250mg sust every 10days on the cruise. That I find is a great dosage for me


----------



## C.Hill

RowRow said:


> Definitely agree on the taking time off if your not giving it 100% you beat yourself up and run yourself into a bad place mentally.
> 
> If I could suggest 250mg sust every 10days on the cruise. That I find is a great dosage for me





Sharpy76 said:


> If it's half ar$ed then you might as well mate.
> 
> I've actually been thinking the same thing, i've had my mind occupied with working out my next cycle lol.
> 
> What you gonna cruise on mate?
> 
> I'm pretty sure i'll be doing 12wk zafa testonon (750mg) with AP Nadrobolin-250 (500mg) with maybe some dbol for the first 4wks!


Exactly mate. Just feels like a waste of money and health.

Also Just signed back upto college for a 5 year course on electrical installations, already qualified upto my eyeballs as an engineer so expecting big money at the end of it!! Alot of had work and studying though :/ and after a 12 hour days manual work gotta do 2 nights college a week lol gonna be fcuked!!! PLUS.........

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!

Had the 20 week scan yesterday and it's a BOYYY!! Yeah buddy!! My future training partner  already bought him a dumbbell rattle lmao!! Can't fcuking wait!! I'm gonna be a busy boy from now on! Got loads of shìt to do  lol

Will be cruising on 250mg cidos test e10d. Got on well with that last time.


----------



## B4PJS

Congratumalations matey :thumb: :beer: :bounce: :clap:


----------



## sxbarnes

Congrats mate. See you're really made up! :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill

QUADS/CALVES/TRAPS

Front squats

60kg x10

80kg x10

100kg x6???? Used to get 10 easy :/

60kg super slow set of 12 pausing at random places, very painful.

Quad extension

50kg x10

70kg x10

100kg x7+3

60kg x12

Single leg press

50kg 2x12 each leg non stop.

100kg x10 each leg

Double leg press

200kg x18

200kg x15

Triple calf set x3 @Bad Alan style. Fcuking painful! Doubt i can drive tomorrow now!lol

Smith shrugs

40kg 2x20

80kg x20

120kg x13+5+5

Sorted!

T shirt went see through with sweat lol was dripping!!!!

First time front squatting with straps! Felt so much secure and and safer, and I could breathe!lol back felt alot more comfortable throughout. Bizarre about low weight though? Felt uber heavy lol

Gonna concentrate on cardio and leaving out as I feel I'm too fat and watery at the moment lol time to reign the diet in and throw t3 in the mix!


----------



## Tom90

What Engineering quals do you have mate? I'm about to start an Electrical Engineering degree in September and I'm bricking it! Hopefully can get a decent job with it though.

Congrats on having a boy too


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> QUADS/CALVES/TRAPS
> 
> Front squats
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x10
> 
> 100kg x6???? Used to get 10 easy :/
> 
> 60kg super slow set of 12 pausing at random places, very painful.
> 
> Quad extension
> 
> 50kg x10
> 
> 70kg x10
> 
> 100kg x7+3
> 
> 60kg x12
> 
> Single leg press
> 
> 50kg 2x12 each leg non stop.
> 
> 100kg x10 each leg
> 
> Double leg press
> 
> 200kg x18
> 
> 200kg x15
> 
> Triple calf set x3 @Bad Alan style. Fcuking painful! Doubt i can drive tomorrow now!lol
> 
> Smith shrugs
> 
> 40kg 2x20
> 
> 80kg x20
> 
> 120kg x13+5+5
> 
> Sorted!
> 
> T shirt went see through with sweat lol was dripping!!!!
> 
> First time front squatting with straps! Felt so much secure and and safer, and I could breathe!lol back felt alot more comfortable throughout. Bizarre about low weight though? Felt uber heavy lol
> 
> Gonna concentrate on cardio and leaving out as I feel I'm too fat and watery at the moment lol time to reign the diet in and throw t3 in the mix!


Congrats on baby news mate, must be over the moon 

Calf set the standing weighted, bodyweight off step, bodyweight contractions off floor one? Total ****er isn't it haha, although you pussied out with only three runs through it 

I'm really into calf training ATM gotta get these little chicken lower half legs growing, so stubborn though don't you find?


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Exactly mate. Just feels like a waste of money and health.
> 
> Also Just signed back upto college for a 5 year course on electrical installations, already qualified upto my eyeballs as an engineer so expecting big money at the end of it!! Alot of had work and studying though :/ and after a 12 hour days manual work gotta do 2 nights college a week lol gonna be fcuked!!! PLUS.........
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> Had the 20 week scan yesterday and it's a BOYYY!! Yeah buddy!! My future training partner  already bought him a dumbbell rattle lmao!! Can't fcuking wait!! I'm gonna be a busy boy from now on! Got loads of shìt to do  lol
> 
> Will be cruising on 250mg cidos test e10d. Got on well with that last time.


Congrats mate on the baby (dumbbell rattle....cute  ) and going back to college, fuk you will be busy


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Congrats on baby news mate, must be over the moon
> 
> Calf set the standing weighted, bodyweight off step, bodyweight contractions off floor one? Total ****er isn't it haha, although you pussied out with only three runs through it
> 
> I'm really into calf training ATM gotta get these little chicken lower half legs growing, so stubborn though don't you find?


I am mate!!! Can't wait to get him deadlifting!

Nah was a set of 20 on leg press, then body weight off step for 20, then off floor at top contraction for 20 lol x3, quite sadistic actually lol

Yeah they don't grow for shìt lol although they are starting too lately, getting the shape now so will just keep hammering them!

Was watching your smith squat vid last night, looks excellent for isolating and focusing on quads, I wanna be able to do them but not sure on foot position, don't wanna fcuk my back up!



Galaxy said:


> Congrats mate on the baby (dumbbell rattle....cute  ) and going back to college, fuk you will be busy


It's gonna be uber busy mate! Will juggle it all successfully though!!

Haha he's gonna love his dumbbell rattle!! Not as much as me though lol I think it's amazing haha


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> I am mate!!! Can't wait to get him deadlifting!
> 
> Nah was a set of 20 on leg press, then body weight off step for 20, then off floor at top contraction for 20 lol x3, quite sadistic actually lol
> 
> Yeah they don't grow for shìt lol although they are starting too lately, getting the shape now so will just keep hammering them!
> 
> Was watching your smith squat vid last night, looks excellent for isolating and focusing on quads, I wanna be able to do them but not sure on foot position, don't wanna fcuk my back up!
> 
> It's gonna be uber busy mate! Will juggle it all successfully though!!
> 
> Haha he's gonna love his dumbbell rattle!! Not as much as me though lol I think it's amazing haha


Yea sorry its better to do it with leg press first for stretch at bottom of reps!

With the smith squats I move feet more out in front so can keep back straight upright, bar in line with centre of body throughout the reps. You can play with foot placement loads which is advantage over reg squats.

They are good and you don't need to go that heavy. I usually work upto around 2.5 pl for top set as find it better to focus on quads more.


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> Yea sorry its better to do it with leg press first for stretch at bottom of reps!
> 
> With the smith squats I move feet more out in front so can keep back straight upright, bar in line with centre of body throughout the reps. You can play with foot placement loads which is advantage over reg squats.
> 
> They are good and you don't need to go that heavy. I usually work upto around 2.5 pl for top set as find it better to focus on quads more.


So your basically leaving against the bar? Yeah I'm not fussed about weight just wanna fcuk them up with high reps lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> So your basically leaving against the bar? Yeah I'm not fussed about weight just wanna fcuk them up with high reps lol


Yea pushing back into it mate, only need a couple of inches but the further you move your feet forward less stress it will put on your back. You'll find a sweet spot!

Yea I prefer higher reps on them, no lockouts and sets finished when can't do another constant tension rep. Otherwise as its light if you wait for catching breath between reps can go forever lol! Ill video top set of getting trapped under it next week


----------



## C.Hill

Today's diet- lower carbs than normal, felt alot better.

.8 egg whites, 2 scoops dymatize isolate, large handful almonds, aminos, redbull.

.1.5 tins tuna, lettuce, 5 pineapple rings.

.100g brown rice, 200g chicken, peppers, tbls walnut oil.

.4 weetabix, 5 pineapple rings, 2 scoops isolate, handful almonds.

.Banana, BP complete intra drink.

TRAIN

.3 scoops dymatize isolate, 5 pineapple rings, banana.

.250g steak, 250g potatoes, veg.

.250g Greek yogurt, blueberries, strawberries,

.5 boiled eggs, scoop casein.



Bad Alan said:


> Yea pushing back into it mate, only need a couple of inches but the further you move your feet forward less stress it will put on your back. You'll find a sweet spot!
> 
> Yea I prefer higher reps on them, no lockouts and sets finished when can't do another constant tension rep. Otherwise as its light if you wait for catching breath between reps can go forever lol! Ill video top set of getting trapped under it next week


Ill give them a go next leg day!! Looking forward to them!

Yeah I wanna see you struggle out lol

CHEST TONIGHT!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/ TRI'S

Incline db

20kg x12

30kg x12

40kg x8

48kg x5

Incline bb(each rep stops and rests on chest, killer)

60kg x12

60kg x8 (15 sec rest +4)

50kg x11

Cable flys

10kg x15

15kg x12

20kg x5 dropset 10kg x12

Dips

Bw x12/10/10

Overhead ez extension

30kg x12

20kg 2x15

Overhead db extension

10kg 2x15 non stop

Rope pushdowns

2x12

Sorted.

Incline presses were a killer from bottom position, need longer rest times I think :/ good session though even though I was like a zombie lol


----------



## C.Hill

Quick update pic- nothing to write home about lol feeling watery


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Today's diet- lower carbs than normal, felt alot better.
> 
> .8 egg whites, 2 scoops dymatize isolate, large handful almonds, aminos, redbull.
> 
> .1.5 tins tuna, lettuce, 5 pineapple rings.
> 
> .100g brown rice, 200g chicken, peppers, tbls walnut oil.
> 
> .4 weetabix, 5 pineapple rings, 2 scoops isolate, handful almonds.
> 
> .Banana, BP complete intra drink.
> 
> TRAIN
> 
> .3 scoops dymatize isolate, 5 pineapple rings, banana.
> 
> .250g steak, 250g potatoes, veg.
> 
> .250g Greek yogurt, blueberries, strawberries,
> 
> .5 boiled eggs, scoop casein.
> 
> Ill give them a go next leg day!! Looking forward to them!
> 
> Yeah I wanna see you struggle out lol
> 
> CHEST TONIGHT!


Your diet always looks varied and tasty!

Pineapple rings? Are they the tinned ones? Whats the benefit of them mate or is it just for flavour?

Looking lean as fvck as always!


----------



## RowRow

Sharpy76 said:


> Your diet always looks varied and tasty!
> 
> Pineapple rings? Are they the tinned ones? Whats the benefit of them mate or is it just for flavour?
> 
> Looking lean as fvck as always!


Digestion is what I use them for. And I like the dole gold rings


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Your diet always looks varied and tasty!
> 
> Pineapple rings? Are they the tinned ones? Whats the benefit of them mate or is it just for flavour?
> 
> Looking lean as fvck as always!


Gotta keep it varied otherwise it's boring as fcuk lol

As @RowRow says for digestion mate, been doing it for a few weeks now and it's made a world of difference to my guts!


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Quick update pic- nothing to write home about lol feeling watery


U stopped training mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Quick update pic- nothing to write home about lol feeling watery


U stopped training mate?


----------



## C.Hill

JANIKvonD said:


> U stopped training mate?


CYAAAANT!!!!

@Talaria how comes you keep deleting your posts?lol that's 2 I've seen these last few weeks that you then remove lol


----------



## Galaxy

C.Hill said:


> Quick update pic- nothing to write home about lol feeling watery


Watery???.......right mind to neg you for that comment  ......can see the veins in your delts FFS


----------



## Talaria

@Talaria how comes you keep deleting your posts?lol that's 2 I've seen these last few weeks that you then remove lol


----------



## C.Hill

Galaxy said:


> Watery???.......right mind to neg you for that comment  ......can see the veins in your delts FFS


Ill double neg ya!!!  nah not happy at the moment mate, it will improve!



Talaria said:


> @Talaria how comes you keep deleting your posts?lol that's 2 I've seen these last few weeks that you then remove lol


 h34r: posts.


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> Lol what does that mean???


Post ninja... took it down because I find it difficult to criticize you looking like you do, anyway read your pms you tart!


----------



## C.Hill

Talaria said:


> Post ninja... took it down because I find it difficult to criticize you looking like you do, anyway read your pms you tart!


They were compliments though??lol and there was a comment about me lifting cars you deleted too lmao! Cheers though!

Haha ok mate will look now


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sharpy76 said:


> Your diet always looks varied and tasty!
> 
> Pineapple rings? Are they the tinned ones? Whats the benefit of them mate or is it just for flavour?
> 
> Looking lean as fvck as always!


I always thought the same...chris mentioned blue berries, so i got blue berries, chris mentioned burgens bread, so i got burgens bread!


----------



## XRichHx

Juic3Up said:


> I always thought the same...chris mentioned blue berries, so i got blue berries, chris mentioned burgens bread, so i got burgens bread!


lol I also did this. He's a trend setter.


----------



## C.Hill

Right! I haven't trained for a few weeks now, haven't been eating amazing either, probably 250g protein a day at max I'd say, loads of processed shìt too, and didn't jab for 4 weeks!!!! Other things have gotten on top and training took a backseat  not like me.

Oh well onwards and upwards!

Jabbed 1ml cidos test last night, used a slin pin, never again lol was a white knuckle ride!

Diets been pretty good since Monday lol

Weighed myself this morning and was gutted!! 85kg!!!!!!!! Still, makes my lifts more impressive lol

Wanted to test my strength out on the compounds to see where I'm at, was pleasantly surprised!

Tonight's session---

Deadlifts

Warmup sets

220kg x1 easy

Could still pull 240 I reckon.

Inline bb bench

Warmup sets

110kg x1 easy

Had another few reps in me, think 115-120 would have gone up.

Back squat

Warmup sets

170kg x1

180kg fail

Still got a niggle in inner left thigh :/

Strict milli press

Warmup sets

85kg x1 easy

Bodyweight above my head so I'm happy!

Wide grip pull-ups

12 reps super strict, full stretch, full ROM.

Dips

20 strict reps, full stretch, full ROM.

Sorted!!!!


----------



## Goodfella

C.Hill said:


> Right! I haven't trained for a few weeks now, haven't been eating amazing either, probably 250g protein a day at max I'd say, loads of processed shìt too, and didn't jab for 4 weeks!!!! Other things have gotten on top and training took a backseat  not like me.
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards!
> 
> Jabbed 1ml cidos test last night, used a slin pin, never again lol was a white knuckle ride!
> 
> Diets been pretty good since Monday lol
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and was gutted!! 85kg!!!!!!!! Still, makes my lifts more impressive lol
> 
> Wanted to test my strength out on the compounds to see where I'm at, was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Tonight's session---
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 220kg x1 easy
> 
> Could still pull 240 I reckon.
> 
> Inline bb bench
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 110kg x1 easy
> 
> Had another few reps in me, think 115-120 would have gone up.
> 
> Back squat
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 170kg x1
> 
> 180kg fail
> 
> Still got a niggle in inner left thigh :/
> 
> Strict milli press
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 85kg x1 easy
> 
> Bodyweight above my head so I'm happy!
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups
> 
> 12 reps super strict, full stretch, full ROM.
> 
> Dips
> 
> 20 strict reps, full stretch, full ROM.
> 
> Sorted!!!!


Still strong then mate, you rate them cidos? Usually a norma man myself


----------



## C.Hill

Goodfella said:


> Still strong then mate, you rate them cidos? Usually a norma man myself


Was quite surprised myself!

Yeah love cidos mate! So smooth! Used to love Norma aswell(still do I suppose lol) was just so thick to jab! Got bored in the end lol


----------



## Goodfella

C.Hill said:


> Was quite surprised myself!
> 
> Yeah love cidos mate! So smooth! Used to love Norma aswell(still do I suppose lol) was just so thick to jab! Got bored in the end lol


Its thick as fcuk, always have to warm the bastard up lol top notch gear tho!


----------



## C.Hill

Goodfella said:


> Its thick as fcuk, always have to warm the bastard up lol top notch gear tho!


Haha get a blowtorch on that fúcker!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

What's the new goal? Apart from getting to the gym lol


----------



## Heath

nice strength mate,

if you wanted to have a look at the meadows rows for back check this out:

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/a_monstrous_back_the_mountain_dog_way

some great info


----------



## JANIKvonD

C.Hill said:


> Right! I haven't trained for a few weeks now, haven't been eating amazing either, probably 250g protein a day at max I'd say, loads of processed shìt too, and didn't jab for 4 weeks!!!! Other things have gotten on top and training took a backseat  not like me.
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards!
> 
> Jabbed 1ml cidos test last night, used a slin pin, never again lol was a white knuckle ride!
> 
> Diets been pretty good since Monday lol
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and was gutted!! 85kg!!!!!!!! Still, makes my lifts more impressive lol
> 
> Wanted to test my strength out on the compounds to see where I'm at, was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Tonight's session---
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 220kg x1 easy
> 
> Could still pull 240 I reckon.
> 
> Inline bb bench
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 110kg x1 easy
> 
> Had another few reps in me, think 115-120 would have gone up.
> 
> Back squat
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 170kg x1
> 
> 180kg fail
> 
> Still got a niggle in inner left thigh :/
> 
> Strict milli press
> 
> Warmup sets
> 
> 85kg x1 easy
> 
> Bodyweight above my head so I'm happy!
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups
> 
> 12 reps super strict, full stretch, full ROM.
> 
> Dips
> 
> 20 strict reps, full stretch, full ROM.
> 
> Sorted!!!!


whats with the time off bud?....hows the wife brewing?

strength still looks good at least ya skinny cvnt


----------



## C.Hill

Juic3Up said:


> What's the new goal? Apart from getting to the gym lol


Erm...that is actually a goal lol consistency, even when I'm nackered I need to lug myself down there, usually fine once I get going!



MutantX said:


> nice strength mate,
> 
> if you wanted to have a look at the meadows rows for back check this out:
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/a_monstrous_back_the_mountain_dog_way
> 
> some great info


Looks good mate! Will definately be giving these a go!



JANIKvonD said:


> whats with the time off bud?....hows the wife brewing?
> 
> strength still looks good at least ya skinny cvnt


Ah just sorting stuff out mate, seemed to had lost motivation for a while?!

Fcuking on it now though mate, heads in a good place.


----------



## C.Hill

BACK

Deadlifts- no straps no belt.

60kg x10

100kg x10

140kg x5

180kg x5

160kg x10

140kg x10

30 Wide grip pull-ups

10/6/5/4/5

Yates row

60kg x12

80kg x12

100kg x7

Low row

50kg x15

70kg x15

90kg x10

Smith shrug(full rom) superset 20kg plate shrugs(top squeeze)

100kg x20/ 20

130kg x12/17

130kg x10/20

Facepulls superset hanging leg raises

3x12-15 each

Crunch machine

25kg x15

35kg x15

45kg x11

65kg x6 dropset 25kg x10

YES!!! AB WORK! Lol

Sorted!

Excellent session even though was feeling very tired beforehand!


----------



## XRichHx

Strong session there Craig, your getting right back into it.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Strong session there Craig, your getting right back into it.


MY NAMES NOT FÚCKING CRAIG!!!  haha

Cheers mate, very focused at the moment, Yates rows were low in weight but grip and forearms were pumped and hurting from deads and pull-ups!

And I've also dedicated a day to arms which is tomorrow, get these fcukers to grow!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> MY NAMES NOT FÚCKING CRAIG!!!  haha
> 
> Cheers mate, very focused at the moment, Yates rows were low in weight but grip and forearms were pumped and hurting from deads and pull-ups!
> 
> And I've also dedicated a day to arms which is tomorrow, get these fcukers to grow!


Neither it is Chris haha, apologies I was thinking of sending a PM to Craig whilst I was typing that last message.

Whats your arms measuring? My arms never seem to want to grow either, like 15.5" on a good day, pretty shoite.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Neither it is Chris haha, apologies I was thinking of sending a PM to Craig whilst I was typing that last message.
> 
> Whats your arms measuring? My arms never seem to want to grow either, like 15.5" on a good day, pretty shoite.


Haha

Erm haven't measured for a long time, last I checked they were a measly 16.5" lean.


----------



## C.Hill

Sunday food prep  

2 days worth, now off to train arms...yes...that's right...I'm actually gonna train these scrawny things!


----------



## XRichHx

C.Hill said:


> Sunday food prep
> View attachment 133390
> 
> 
> 2 days worth, now off to train arms...yes...that's right...I'm actually gonna train these scrawny things!


That's a lot of eggs, I wish I liked them more, go through notions where ill have them then completely ignore eggs for months.


----------



## C.Hill

Part of 10 meals worth sorted


----------



## C.Hill

ARMS

Overhead ez extension

20kg x15

30kg x10/10

35kg x7

Straight bar pushdown

35kg x20

65kg x12

77.5kg x10

Strict Bb curls

Bar x15

30kg x10

35kg x10

Hammer curls

14kg x10/10

Dips

Bw x20

Bw+10kg x12

Bw+10kg x10 drop to bw x8

Cable curls

30kg x15

35kg x20

Overhead db extension

10kg 2x15 each arm

Sorted.

Arms feel ruined now, never seen them pumped like that either, looked pretty good if I may say so myself lol

Finished training and downed a shake of-

50g whey isolate

10g glutamine

5g taurine

6g leucine

50g dextrose

1x banana

Everything's cooked for next 2 days so it's time to put feet up and relax!


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> Part of 10 meals worth sorted
> 
> View attachment 133398


You know Jamie oliver? I'm sure he does the same but just puts parsley on the top


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> You know Jamie oliver? I'm sure he does the same but just puts parsley on the top


He's got fcuk all on me mate!


----------



## sxbarnes

You just made me wee myself haha


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> You know Jamie oliver? I'm sure he does the same but just puts parsley on the top


He's got fcuk all on me mate!


----------



## XRichHx

Do you just cook up a couple of days of meals at a time and freeze them?

Might start doing this, organising food is one of the biggest pain in the rings.


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Do you just cook up a couple of days of meals at a time and freeze them?
> 
> Might start doing this, organising food is one of the biggest pain in the rings.


Yeah few days at a time mate, doesn't take long, or if the mrs isn't working she does it for me  like today!  lol

Started new job yesterday, every tea break they sat down for a *** and a coffee(maybe a sandwich lol) I was whipping out tubs of chicken and rice an steak and rice lol should have seen there faces lol

Replacing alot of meals with 2 scoops isolate, 2tbls walnut oil and 2 banana lately just for convenience. Does the job though! Good healthy macros.


----------



## sxbarnes

C.Hill said:


> Yeah few days at a time mate, doesn't take long, or if the mrs isn't working she does it for me  like today!  lol
> 
> Started new job yesterday, every tea break they sat down for a *** and a coffee(maybe a sandwich lol) I was whipping out tubs of chicken and rice an steak and rice lol should have seen there faces lol
> 
> Replacing alot of meals with 2 scoops isolate, 2tbls walnut oil and 2 banana lately just for convenience. Does the job though! Good healthy macros.


Know what you mean here. I get "What you drinking? It looks like mud"


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Know what you mean here. I get "What you drinking? It looks like mud"


Haha no more high kcal shakes for me, they killed my guts. Since switching to whole food for almost every meal, (including whole eggs and a bowl of oats before bed!) everything's been running alot more smoothly and I look better for it too.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> Haha no more high kcal shakes for me, they killed my guts. Since switching to whole food for almost every meal, (including whole eggs and a bowl of oats before bed!) everything's been running alot more smoothly and I look better for it too.


I've nearly always eaten this way mate, only have one shake a day which is post workout. I prefer it as fills me up more though because I'm a greedy pig 

How you finding the isolate as opposed to standard whey? Could be reason for feeling better and guts being healthier since cuts out lactose?


----------



## C.Hill

Bad Alan said:


> I've nearly always eaten this way mate, only have one shake a day which is post workout. I prefer it as fills me up more though because I'm a greedy pig
> 
> How you finding the isolate as opposed to standard whey? Could be reason for feeling better and guts being healthier since cuts out lactose?


Helping ALOT mate! I'm seriously alot healthier and feel 10x better in my self since chucking shakes out.

I have a scoop in the morning with my eggs and blueberries just for a quick protein hit and 2 scoops postworkout.

Need to stretch this belly!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've been thinking of switching to isolate too for the same reasons, lots of people swear by it and worth the extra few £


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> I've been thinking of switching to isolate too for the same reasons, lots of people swear by it and worth the extra few £


Dymatize elite isolate is amazing mate, roughly £40 for 2.2kg, your paying about £8 less than TPW or some other company.

NEVER going back.


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Dymatize elite isolate is amazing mate, roughly £40 for 2.2kg, your paying about £8 less than TPW or some other company.
> 
> NEVER going back.


That is a good price for that amount tbf. I get tpw cheap though as you can imagine so I'll give it a spin on next order.


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> That is a good price for that amount tbf. I get tpw cheap though as you can imagine so I'll give it a spin on next order.


Definitely worth it mate IMO, post workout big benefit and most has no lactose which most people get some gut distress from.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely worth it mate IMO, post workout big benefit and most has no lactose which most people get some gut distress from.


I think it could definitely help the old guts out, always seem to feel a bit bloated even when eating really clean like I am now on Paul's plan. Only thing I think it could be is the lactose so will definitely give it a go. cheers.


----------



## C.Hill

Ginger Ben said:


> I think it could definitely help the old guts out, always seem to feel a bit bloated even when eating really clean like I am now on Paul's plan. Only thing I think it could be is the lactose so will definitely give it a go. cheers.


AD Ravenous has helped ALOT recently too.


----------



## marknorthumbria

I made the move to isolate a few months back too and have never looked back since, I have my 5kg whey concentrate from MP as backup for when I forget to restock my isolate until its gone(every time)


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> AD Ravenous has helped ALOT recently too.


Was going to recommend you this when seeing you've moved to whole foods more, I rate it massively clears digestive tract much quicker and leaves me less bloated. Have changed timings of when taking it throughout the day couple of times to pinpoint if it was the ravenous helping and it definitely is.


----------



## sxbarnes

Got some Ravenous for my next bulk. Taking some MP Digestimax at the mo which is similiar, but Ravenous has got something else in it??


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> AD Ravenous has helped ALOT recently too.


I'm on this too as advised by Paul, definitely works


----------



## marknorthumbria

I use AD MAtador and AD aminotaur already but id never read up no ravenous yet.

being as tho every cvnt and his dog in this journal uses it im sure id be silly not to get some to try!


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> I use AD MAtador and AD aminotaur already but id never read up no ravenous yet.
> 
> being as tho every cvnt and his dog in this journal uses it im sure id be silly not to get some to try!


How do you find aminotaur? Taste nice?

For intra drink i am LOVING bulkpowders complete intra, it's beautiful in pear and raspberry! Great amino profile too, 10g bcaas with extra 6g leucine and other shìt, I always add extra glutamine in too. Thinking about adding a carb source? You use vitargo if I remember correctly?

Can anyone recommend a decent preworkout that doesn't leave you wired for hours?


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> How do you find aminotaur? Taste nice?
> 
> For intra drink i am LOVING bulkpowders complete intra, it's beautiful in pear and raspberry! Great amino profile too, 10g bcaas with extra 6g leucine and other shìt, I always add extra glutamine in too. Thinking about adding a carb source? You use vitargo if I remember correctly?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent preworkout that doesn't leave you wired for hours?


Aminotaur is nice mate, gives the flavour to my pre shake, I use EAA and BCAA implicitly, EAA are better in and before the workout but it is Leucine that is important I think so your good there

I use vitargo post workout

And malto dextrin/karboyln pre and intra mate

I use hemo rage for the pre-wo but I'm resistant to stim's I don't feel wired at all of it. Gave some hemo to a pal who started to gurn lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> How do you find aminotaur? Taste nice?
> 
> For intra drink i am LOVING bulkpowders complete intra, it's beautiful in pear and raspberry! Great amino profile too, 10g bcaas with extra 6g leucine and other shìt, I always add extra glutamine in too. Thinking about adding a carb source? You use vitargo if I remember correctly?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent preworkout that doesn't leave you wired for hours?


TPW's Raze is good if you like something more subtle than the smash in the face pre wo's like craze etc. No comedown on it either and has a good ingredient profile.

Personally I like the smash in the face stim hit so I'm using Muscle Pharm Assault at the moment and it's strong stuff. No major crash either and seems to wear off after a couple of hours. I train early though so am not worried if it lasts a long time, if you do try it go for small dose to start with, I went in at a full scoop (twice the recommended starting point) and was getting heart palpitations and felt like I was on speed lol. Half a scoop is enough for me.


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> How do you find aminotaur? Taste nice?
> 
> For intra drink i am LOVING bulkpowders complete intra, it's beautiful in pear and raspberry! Great amino profile too, 10g bcaas with extra 6g leucine and other shìt, I always add extra glutamine in too. Thinking about adding a carb source? You use vitargo if I remember correctly?
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent preworkout that doesn't leave you wired for hours?


Aminotaur seems to be small amount of bcaa per serving to me? So would work out expensive, sci tec bcaa is amazing 8:1:1 ratio of bcaa (high leucine content) so no need to add extra.

I'm on using eaa as opposed to bcaa and then added leucine.

I'm going to use ultra carb by tpw when I run out of dextrose, reading up and although the whole low osmosity thing makes sense (karbolyn,glycofuse) there is currently no studies that show it is any better or gives improved results other than if you get bad bloating from simple sugars during training. Cost is too big of a difference to warrant with no evidence to show it makes a positive impact on gains in anyway.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Ginger Ben said:


> TPW's Raze is good if you like something more subtle than the smash in the face pre wo's like craze etc. No comedown on it either and has a good ingredient profile.
> 
> Personally I like the smash in the face stim hit so I'm using Muscle Pharm Assault at the moment and it's strong stuff. No major crash either and seems to wear off after a couple of hours. I train early though so am not worried if it lasts a long time, if you do try it go for small dose to start with, I went in at a full scoop (twice the recommended starting point) and was getting heart palpitations and felt like I was on speed lol. Half a scoop is enough for me.


ive used assault before, its good considering theres no DMAA in it!

gave me serious road rage on the way to the gym though, only ever got the one tub lol


----------



## bail

C.Hill said:


> Dymatize elite isolate is amazing mate, roughly £40 for 2.2kg, your paying about £8 less than TPW or some other company.
> 
> NEVER going back.


Where do you order the dymatize isolate from mate


----------



## C.Hill

bail said:


> Where do you order the dymatize isolate from mate


Dolphinfitness mate! Excellent prices and deals and superb delivery. Love them.


----------



## C.Hill

marknorthumbria said:


> I use hemo rage for the pre-wo but I'm resistant to stim's I don't feel wired at all of it. Gave some hemo to a pal who started to gurn lol


Haha cheaper than Charlie I suppose!



Ginger Ben said:


> TPW's Raze is good if you like something more subtle than the smash in the face pre wo's like craze etc. No comedown on it either and has a good ingredient profile.
> 
> Personally I like the smash in the face stim hit so I'm using Muscle Pharm Assault at the moment and it's strong stuff. No major crash either and seems to wear off after a couple of hours. I train early though so am not worried if it lasts a long time, if you do try it go for small dose to start with, I went in at a full scoop (twice the recommended starting point) and was getting heart palpitations and felt like I was on speed lol. Half a scoop is enough for me.


Ill give raze ago I think! As a rep can you sort out samples?


----------



## Sharpy76

C.Hill said:


> Dymatize elite isolate is amazing mate, roughly £40 for 2.2kg, your paying about £8 less than TPW or some other company.
> 
> NEVER going back.





C.Hill said:


> Dolphinfitness mate! Excellent prices and deals and superb delivery. Love them.


Thats not the price for the iso-100 is it?

£67 for 2.2kg is the only price i can see?!

Edit: Ahhh you mean the Elite iso, but yeah Dymatize is the bollocks. Iso-100 is great for strict dieting but the Elite is good enough!


----------



## C.Hill

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats not the price for the iso-100 is it?
> 
> £67 for 2.2kg is the only price i can see?!
> 
> Edit: Ahhh you mean the Elite iso, but yeah Dymatize is the bollocks. Iso-100 is great for strict dieting but the Elite is good enough!


Fcuk the iso-100 way to expensive lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

C.Hill said:


> Haha cheaper than Charlie I suppose!
> 
> Ill give raze ago I think! As a rep can you sort out samples?


I'll have a look but I don't think they do them. However should be a good discount going towards the end of the month so if you can wait a week or so might be worth holding on


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Leg extension

30kg x20

50kg x20

70kg x20

77.5kg x20

Rest paused last 2 sets to reach 20 reps.

Front squat, nice and slow, no locking out, killer, even with light weights.

60kg x10

80kg x10

90kg x10

Fcuking twinge in inner left thigh playing up again, need to get this sorted!

Seated ham curl

30kg x15

45kg x15

57.5kg x15 dropset 30kg x11

Leg press

120kg x33 major backpumps by now and feeling sick, how the fcuk @liam0810 made 100 reps with this I don't know!

Sorted.

Crawled to car and now collapsed on sofa! Fcuking busy day at work today was at it non stop and missed one of my meals which didn't help.


----------



## sxbarnes

As I just said to the chels. Been doing sumo deadlifts . Great for hams and those inner quads that make ya chaf. Also goblet squats are nice once in a while. Look at those faces when you get the 40-50kg dumbbell. Haha. I know you like to mix it up a bit mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ginger Ben said:


> I'll have a look but I don't think they do them. However should be a good discount going towards the end of the month so if you can wait a week or so might be worth holding on


Half price protein bars!


----------



## sxbarnes

Where?


----------



## liam0810

C.Hill said:


> LEGS
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> 30kg x20
> 
> 50kg x20
> 
> 70kg x20
> 
> 77.5kg x20
> 
> Rest paused last 2 sets to reach 20 reps.
> 
> Front squat, nice and slow, no locking out, killer, even with light weights.
> 
> 60kg x10
> 
> 80kg x10
> 
> 90kg x10
> 
> Fcuking twinge in inner left thigh playing up again, need to get this sorted!
> 
> Seated ham curl
> 
> 30kg x15
> 
> 45kg x15
> 
> 57.5kg x15 dropset 30kg x11
> 
> Leg press
> 
> 120kg x33 major backpumps by now and feeling sick, how the fcuk @liam0810 made 100 reps with this I don't know!
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Crawled to car and now collapsed on sofa! Fcuking busy day at work today was at it non stop and missed one of my meals which didn't help.


The 100 reps is a killer isnt it mate? I was getting about 40 then lock out, 2 deep breaths go again and so on till i hit 100. then another set like that! Got them tomorrow morning again and looking forward to it!


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST

Incline db

20kg x15

30kg x12

44kg x8 dropset 28kg x7 dropset 18kg x10

Incline bb (super slow, big squeeze)

50kg x15

70kg x9 dropset 50kg x8

Cable x overs

3x10-15

Bw dips superset pec deck

12/ 25kg x12

12/ 35kg x9

10/ 35kg x7 dropset 25kg x9

Low to high cable raise, big squeeze in inner chest, short rom.

3x15 rest paused to complete reps.

Hanging Leg raises

3x12

Seated Russian twists

12kg 2x20

Sorted.

Low weights today, pretty intense though was sweating like fcuk!

And yes! I trained abs again! Woop!lol

Diet today-

.50g isolate, 2x tbls walnut oil, banana.

.BLT, oats/yoghurt thing, ready salted crisps

.200g chicken, 70g white rice, tbls EVOO, salt.

.200g chicken, 70g white rice, tbls EVOO, 6 pineapple rings.

.Double cheeseburger.

.intra drink- 10g bcaas, 6g leucine, 10g glutamine, 5g taurine,

.Pwo shake- 50g isolate, 50g dextrose, 10g glutamine, 5g leucine, 5g taurine.

.6 sausages, 4 Yorkshire puds, 200g potato, mixed veg.

.6 boiled eggs, 2 weetabix.

.25g isolate for middle of night.


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> As I just said to the chels. Been doing sumo deadlifts . Great for hams and those inner quads that make ya chaf. Also goblet squats are nice once in a while. Look at those faces when you get the 40-50kg dumbbell. Haha. I know you like to mix it up a bit mate.


May have to give these a go mate!! It's outer quads I have trouble developing really. Will try it and let you know!



liam0810 said:


> The 100 reps is a killer isnt it mate? I was getting about 40 then lock out, 2 deep breaths go again and so on till i hit 100. then another set like that! Got them tomorrow morning again and looking forward to it!


I will hit 100 reps next session! Will give them a go first next time instead of last though lol


----------



## Bad Alan

C.Hill said:


> May have to give these a go mate!! It's outer quads I have trouble developing really. Will try it and let you know!
> 
> I will hit 100 reps next session! Will give them a go first next time instead of last though lol


Any close stance move done really deep with no lockout, read something from Charles Glass on outer quad only being activated properly during below parralel squats/leg presses


----------



## sxbarnes

Bad Alan said:


> Any close stance move done really deep with no lockout, read something from Charles Glass on outer quad only being activated properly during below parralel squats/leg presses


Suppose that makes sense as its opposite stance to the sumos. Will give it a go too!


----------



## C.Hill

DELTS

Clean and press superset lateral raises

50kg x12 / 10kg x14

50kg x10 / 10kg x10

50kg x10 / 10kg x10

Fúcked already lol shoulders burning!

Rear delt machine superset bent over rear db flys

30kg x15 / 9kg x15

40kg x15 / 9kg x13

47.5kg x13 / 9kg x12

Db front raise(small rom, constant tension) superset cable front raise

10kg x10 / 30kg x15

10kg x10 / 35kg x12

8kg x14 / 35kg x10

RUINED!!!

Excellent session, was in and out really quick, seriously fcuked lol felt rough for ages after. Shoulders are on fire!!

Downed my usual pwo shake after my intra shake so loaded up on aminos! Now waiting for a fat Chinese to come  have a Good Friday everyone!


----------



## C.Hill

DY ghblast has been making me very groggy in the mornings lately, thinking of dropping it tbh don't think it makes much difference at all.

Just wanna jump back on cycle now!


----------



## C.Hill

BACK/ HAMS

Weighted wg pull-ups

Bw x8

Bw+10kg x8

Bw+10kg x5 drop to bw x4

Bw x7

Yates row

40kg x15

80kg x12

100kg x8

Underhand bb row

50kg x16

50kg x15

70kg x11

Smith shrugs ss 25kg plate shrugs

3x 130kg x12-15/ 15

Low row

40kg x15

75kg x13 dropset 50kg x10 dropset 35kg x16

Straight arm pulldowns

30kg x16

40kg x13

50kg x12

Seated ham curls

30kg x15

50kg x13

65kg x8 dropset 35kg x10

Wide high stance leg press

80kg x20

100kg x20

120kg x17

Sorted.

Quads still sore from legs on Wednesday so skipped deads today's, felt a really good session, lats are aching already!

Had a bit of energy left so threw some hams in aswell. Felt goooood!


----------



## C.Hill

ARMS/ CALVES

Triple set-

.Seated calf press 65kg x20

.Single standing calf raise x20

.Single floor calf raise x20

3 sets of this and I was sweating already lol the burn was immense!

Hammer curls

14kg x10

16kg x10

18kg x10

16kg x8

Bb curls

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x6

Ohezx

20kg x15

30kg x12

35kg x12 pb 

Dips

Bw x12

Bw+15kg x12

Bw+20kg x10

Db preachers

12kg x12

14kg x10

Cable curls

30kg x20

40kg x12

Pushdowns

50kg x15

65kg x12

80kg x9

Sorted!

5 consistent training days in a row now and foods gone down nicely! Looking and feeling gooood! Looking forward to the next 2 res days 

Need to jab my cruise dose as it's been over 2 weeks since last jab again lol terrible at remembering it I really am.


----------



## XRichHx

Nice session there mate, loadsa volume. You doing 5 days on 2 off?


----------



## C.Hill

XRichHx said:


> Nice session there mate, loadsa volume. You doing 5 days on 2 off?


Yeah man I've decided to dedicate a day to arms, I've never done it in the 4 years I've been training and it shows, I've always neglected arm training lol so have decided to smash the shìt out of them once a week, only been 3 weeks of new routine and seeing differences already!

Yes mate, starting evening college class next week and it's mon+tues night 6-9, so I've made them my rest days now. Makes sense after doing 10 hours at work from 6am then college for 3 hours really lol


----------



## sxbarnes

I was going to do an arms day last year cos my bis are sh1te. Never happened though, was always the one that got knocked on the head.

I'm sure you've got more will power than me. Lets see how you get through the week. You're gonna be bloody busy mate!


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> I was going to do an arms day last year cos my bis are sh1te. Never happened though, was always the one that got knocked on the head.
> 
> I'm sure you've got more will power than me. Lets see how you get through the week. You're gonna be bloody busy mate!


Tell me about it mate!

College 2 nights a week for 4 years including studying during the week.

Working my new job that I started last Monday, very hard physical work 6.30-5.30.

Training 5 days a week.

Prepping meals.

Annnnnd I've got my son popping out into the world in December!

Gonna be fcuking snowed under! Will test what I'm really made of though! Nothing is getting sidelined, 100% into every aspect of my life from now on!


----------



## C.Hill

Had about 12 hours sleep last night!!!! Got out of bed and nearly fell over! Calves are ruined from yesterday's little blast! Single calf raises do the job better than doubles I think! Ouch! Got my forklift test tomorrow aswell lol should be interesting!

Right knee is still very painful :/ bit worried about it really never felt a pain like it, hopefully better for Wednesdays session!

Also, my little man isn't even born yet and he's already got more clothes than me!! Lmao?! Family and friends have gone crazy!


----------



## C.Hill

Mmm... 2ml cidos test into left delt yesterday and not even the slightest bit of pip or numbness! Love the stuff!


----------



## marknorthumbria

C.Hill said:


> Mmm... 2ml cidos test into left delt yesterday and not even the slightest bit of pip or numbness! Love the stuff!


Jel


----------



## C.Hill

Diet at moment-

.50g isolate, tbls walnut oil, 3 crumpets, 1 banana.

.4 slices burgens, 4 bacon rashers, tomato, lettuce 

.150g chicken, 75g whole wheat spaghetti, tbls EVOO, veg.

.150g chicken, 75g whole wheat spaghetti, tbls EVOO, veg.

.intra drink

.pwo shake

.250g steak, 350g potatoes, veg,

.4 eggs, handful almonds, 25g whey.

Supps-

.USPlabs cissus

.AD ravenous

.TPW multivits

.Leucine

.Taurine

.BCAA's

.Glutamine


----------



## sxbarnes

Wots that leucine like? Never tried it


----------



## sxbarnes

Actually was it on this thread we were discussing magnesium oil @Bad Alan ?

Well it works, but only for about 4-5 hours. Not a replacement for glutamine, but enough to get you through a workout.

My knees sometime start throbbing at 3 in the morning. This wakes me up. A quick squirt (with the magnesium oil, haha) and I don't wake till morning


----------



## C.Hill

LEGS

Leg extensions - warmup

30kg x20

50kg x20

Front squat superset back squats

50kg x10/10

70kg x10/10

80kg x10/10 last 5 on back squat was rest paused, back pumps!

Leg press

140kg x10

180kg x10

240kg x10

280kg x10

300kg x8  pb on this leg press! Each rep from the start was 100% effort, wasn't a smooth set at all, killer.

5 min rest as was feeling uber sick.

Seated ham curl - 2 second hold on contraction.

30kg x12

40kg x12

Wobbled to the toilets to wretch, no sick  lol

Killer session. Rest times were low, used my knee wraps today and they worked a treat! Still need to get my leg sorted on left inner groin, feels very tight and painful like something needs to poo :/ strange.


----------



## sxbarnes

Nice one. Short and sweet mate.


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Wots that leucine like? Never tried it


Leucine tastes amazing, @Milky can vouch for this! It's pretty much the most important amino acid for muscle growth, i drink 6g during training and 6g postworkout.



sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. Short and sweet mate.


Yeah was in and out in under half hour lol felt utterly shìt for the following hour slumped on sofa lol couldn't even drink pwo shake!


----------



## sxbarnes

Everyone on mp and tpw says it tastes disgusting. Anyway bought some with those half price tpw flapjacks.

I reckon I could mix it with my beetroot juice. Puke:lol:


----------



## Galaxy

sxbarnes said:


> Everyone on mp and tpw says it tastes disgusting. Anyway bought some with those half price tpw flapjacks.
> 
> I reckon I could mix it with my beetroot juice. Puke:lol:


Think ya missed the sarcasm eh! lol Taste like battery acid probably worse tbh 

@C.Hill nice session their mate, simple and effective.


----------



## sxbarnes

Galaxy said:


> Think ya missed the sarcasm eh! lol Taste like battery acid probably worse tbh
> 
> @C.Hill nice session their mate, simple and effective.


Easily mate. You mean its worse than hmb?

Actually I've had a few ciders that taste like toilet duck so I might like it. Haha


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> Leucine tastes amazing, @Milky can vouch for this! It's pretty much the most important amino acid for muscle growth, i drink 6g during training and 6g postworkout.
> 
> Yeah was in and out in under half hour lol felt utterly shìt for the following hour slumped on sofa lol couldn't even drink pwo shake!


I like it that much l brought some on holiday so l didnt miss it... :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorted then


----------



## C.Hill

sxbarnes said:


> Sorted then


It tastes nasty by itself lol I mix it with my shakes and intra drink, can't even taste it


----------



## C.Hill

Struggling to stay awake today, been bloody busy and got forearm and shoulder pumps already just from working lol chest will be a struggle I'm predicting.


----------



## Ash1981

How you getting on mate? Still hard at it?


----------



## C.Hill

CHEST/DELTS

Cable flies with isolated squeeze

2 warmup sets 2-3P x15-20

6P x15

7P x15

8P x12 just lol

3P x20 nice and slow, chest was in agony already lol

Incline bb bench

40kg x15

60kg x10

100kg x5

80kg x6,5

Wide machine press

30kg x12

50kg x9

43kg x10

36kg x11

Pec dec

3P x15

4P x10

5P x7

Dips

Bw x10

x8 had to stop, sharp pain in left shoulder.

2x rotator cuff exercises lol

Db side raises- pause at top

12kg 2x12

8kg x15

Smith shoulder press

40kg x12

60kg x8

40kg x10

Cable front raises

25kg x15

30kg x12

Facepulls

2x15

Ruined.

Was only gonna do chest today but had fcuk loads of energy left! Decided to throw some shoulders in with minimal rests for intensity, gonna be busy tomorrow so would have rushed shoulders anyway,

Fcuked now!


----------



## Ash1981

Alot of volume in that mate


----------



## C.Hill

ash1981 said:


> How you getting on mate? Still hard at it?





ash1981 said:


> Alot of volume in that mate


Yeah going good mate! Can't wait to cycle again though, decided on test and deca.

Yeah was feeling good even after chest, tried a jack3d sample and the energy was crazy lol thought fcuk it throw some delts in quickly too lol


----------



## Goodfella

C.Hill said:


> Yeah going good mate! Can't wait to cycle again though, decided on test and deca.
> 
> Yeah was feeling good even after chest, tried a jack3d sample and the energy was crazy lol thought fcuk it throw some delts in quickly too lol


What kind of ratio do you run test to deca mate? Really wana give deca ago remember you rated it!


----------



## deeconfrost

great routines.must be fcuked tho lol


----------



## C.Hill

Goodfella said:


> What kind of ratio do you run test to deca mate? Really wana give deca ago remember you rated it!


Ill run test at 750mg and deca at 500mg mate. Loved it last time! Will throw some winny aswell at 50-75mg I reckon.



deeconfrost said:


> great routines.must be fcuked tho lol


Yeah they're normally different in some way every time, different rep ranges or extra sets if I'm feeling good, just go by feel. As long as I progress on compounds it's all gooooood.


----------



## deeconfrost

at least you got variations buddy.good to confuse the ol muscles after all


----------



## Ash1981

Ha ha yea ive got a whole tub of the stuff here

fcking great stuff just big come down


----------



## sxbarnes

All gone quiet Chris. Hopefully you're still putting in the training and blanking this forum


----------



## Wardy33

C.Hill said:


> Ill run test at 750mg and deca at 500mg mate. Loved it last time! Will throw some winny aswell at 50-75mg I reckon.
> 
> Yeah they're normally different in some way every time, different rep ranges or extra sets if I'm feeling good, just go by feel. As long as I progress on compounds it's all gooooood.


Chris check your messages pls buddy


----------



## Ash1981

Hes lurking on other forums?

Places like this...

http://www.chopcult.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30694


----------



## C.Hill

So...sorry for zero updates, had a few pms and texts asking whats gwarning. I haven't trained or eaten well for about 4 weeks now, haven't even drank a whey shake or taken a multivitamin. No jabbing and came off with no pct. Heads been fcuked and not in a good place. All my fault but working through it.

Should hopefully be settled soon.

I've lost 11kg!


----------



## Talaria

C.Hill said:


> So...sorry for zero updates, had a few pms and texts asking whats gwarning. I haven't trained or eaten well for about 4 weeks now, haven't even drank a whey shake or taken a multivitamin. No jabbing and came off with no pct. *Heads been fcuked and not in a good place.* All my fault but working through it.
> 
> Should hopefully be settled soon.
> 
> *I've lost 11kg!*


That seems a lot, but you know what your doing so.

Chin up mate hope you feel better! :beer:


----------



## infernal0988

Damn so sorry to hear this! btw i pm'd you but didnt know anything about this until now, have a swift recovery! & pm me mate


----------



## sxbarnes

Sure you'll get through it mate. Try and get that diet back though. Good luck


----------



## sunn

Good luck mate get your head right and get back on it!

Whatever it is hope it all works out!


----------



## infernal0988

C.Hill said:


> So...sorry for zero updates, had a few pms and texts asking whats gwarning. I haven't trained or eaten well for about 4 weeks now, haven't even drank a whey shake or taken a multivitamin. No jabbing and came off with no pct. Heads been fcuked and not in a good place. All my fault but working through it.
> 
> Should hopefully be settled soon.
> 
> I've lost 11kg!


I feel ya mate im down to 77kg now hopefully starting up again soon got a diet & gear planned in near future  Hope everything goes better from here on mate i really do & i can relate alot to the head**** after cycling.


----------

